# Resistenza



## resistere (23 Aprile 2010)

Sono un nuovo iscritto. Sono un tradito. Ho 51 anni e mia moglie 44. mia moglie mi ha confessato di avere una relazione da 5 anni con un suo collega di lavoro. Praticamente un matrimonio parallelo. Per me è stata una sorpresa tremenda. Ho sempre dato fiducia a mia moglie (siamo sposati dal 1988 e abbiamo 2 figlie di 18 e 14 anni) e francamente mai mi sarei aspettato una cosa del genere. Sono innamorato di mia moglie e ho sempre creduto nella famiglia e nel matrimonio, ma questa è stata una gran "botta" e non sarà facile digerirla. La confessione è avvenuta il 3 marzo e da allora la mia vita è completamente cambiata. Non penso ad altro e diventa difficile fare altre cose.Mi sono buttato sulla palestra  e sugli amici per cercare di distrarmi, e frenare la mia rabbia . Mia moglie mi ha detto che l'altro mi ha oscurato e non si è trattato di una semplice evasione, ma di una cosa seria. Tuttora è innamorata dell'altro e per me prova comunque affetto e stima, ma l'amore è un'altra cosa. Dopo qualche giorno dalla confessione mia moglie però  ha deciso di rimanere con me e la famiglia e da un mese siamo in terapia di coppia per verificare se ci sono le possibilità di rimanere insieme. Sto cercando di resistere ed aspettare che questa passione le passi o al limite rallenti. Si dice che il tempo aiuterà la situazione. Io lo spero, ma sono consapevole che nulla sarà come prima. Io la amo e l'ho perdonata con tutto il cuore e questo perdono mi fa stare meglio. Io amo le mie figlie che ancora non sanno nulla.    Spero  fermamente di riuscire a rimanere con lei, anche perchè abbiamo condiviso tantissime cose insieme e lavorandoci bene si potrebbero trovare le motivazioni giuste. La psicologa mi ha consigliato di occuparmi di altre cose per il momento (quindi palestra, amicizie ed interessi vari) e sta facendo un'operazione di conoscenza con mia moglie per capire perchè ancora nonostante la scelta di rimanere con me ancora non riesce a staccarsi dall'altro. Una cosa importante è che continuiamo ad avere rapporti sessuali soddisfacenti. E questo è un buon inizio.  La psicologa dice che ci vorrà tempo e che comunque secondo lei ci possono essere delle buone possibilità di rimanere inseme.  Piano piano vi aggiornerò sulla mia storia e sarei contento di avere consigli e suggerimenti per evitare di fare "casini". Grazie in anticipo a tutti voi.


----------



## lamerikano (23 Aprile 2010)

Brutta storia.

1 - prima di tutto per poter sperare di andare avanti è necessario che lei tronchi all'istante la storia con l'altro. ALtrimenti non si va da nessuna parte..

2 - 5 anni??? ma nn ti sei accorto di nulla per tutto questo tempo? nn ti sei fatto nessuna domanda? non hai cercato un minimo di dialogo?


----------



## Amoremio (23 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Sono un nuovo iscritto. Sono un tradito. Ho 51 anni e mia moglie 44. mia moglie mi ha confessato di avere una relazione da 5 anni con un suo collega di lavoro. Praticamente un matrimonio parallelo. Per me è stata una sorpresa tremenda. Ho sempre dato fiducia a mia moglie (siamo sposati dal 1988 e abbiamo 2 figlie di 18 e 14 anni) e francamente mai mi sarei aspettato una cosa del genere. Sono innamorato di mia moglie e ho sempre creduto nella famiglia e nel matrimonio, ma questa è stata una gran "botta" e non sarà facile digerirla. La confessione è avvenuta il 3 marzo e da allora la mia vita è completamente cambiata. Non penso ad altro e diventa difficile fare altre cose.Mi sono buttato sulla palestra e sugli amici per cercare di distrarmi, e frenare la mia rabbia . Mia moglie mi ha detto che l'altro mi ha oscurato e non si è trattato di una semplice evasione, ma di una cosa seria. Tuttora è innamorata dell'altro e per me prova comunque affetto e stima, ma l'amore è un'altra cosa. Dopo qualche giorno dalla confessione mia moglie però ha deciso di rimanere con me e la famiglia e da un mese siamo in terapia di coppia per verificare se ci sono le possibilità di rimanere insieme. Sto cercando di resistere ed aspettare che questa passione le passi o al limite rallenti. Si dice che il tempo aiuterà la situazione. Io lo spero, ma sono consapevole che nulla sarà come prima. Io la amo e l'ho perdonata con tutto il cuore e questo perdono mi fa stare meglio. Io amo le mie figlie che ancora non sanno nulla. Spero fermamente di riuscire a rimanere con lei, anche perchè abbiamo condiviso tantissime cose insieme e lavorandoci bene si potrebbero trovare le motivazioni giuste. La psicologa mi ha consigliato di occuparmi di altre cose per il momento (quindi palestra, amicizie ed interessi vari) e sta facendo un'operazione di conoscenza con mia moglie per capire perchè ancora nonostante la scelta di rimanere con me ancora non riesce a staccarsi dall'altro. Una cosa importante è che continuiamo ad avere rapporti sessuali soddisfacenti. E questo è un buon inizio. La psicologa dice che ci vorrà tempo e che comunque secondo lei ci possono essere delle buone possibilità di rimanere inseme. Piano piano vi aggiornerò sulla mia storia e sarei contento di avere consigli e suggerimenti per evitare di fare "casini". Grazie in anticipo a tutti voi.


perchè tua moglie te l'ha detto?

comunque benvenuto


----------



## resistere (23 Aprile 2010)

Si mi sono accorto che c'era qualcosa che non andava da diverso tempo. La vedevo più fredda, ma ho sempre pensato che si trattasse del lavoro e dello stress familiare visto che abbiamo   due figlie da crescere. Insomma le ho dato troppa fiducia. E poi devo dire che è stata brava a non farsi accorgersi. Perchè l'ha confessato? Boh penso che non ce l'ha fatta più a reggere la situazione  e con il senno del poi......   

L'altro:

E' sposato e non ha figli, e sua moglie non sa nulla di questa storia.
 Mia moglie mi ha detto che lei l'ha lasciato, glielo ha comunicato, e lui ha pianto dicendo che non ha avuto le palle per portarsela via prima quando avrebbe potuto .Attualmente mia moglie  non riesce a dimenticarlo. Lui frequenta  lo stesso ambiente di lavoro di mia moglie 2 volte alla settimana. Questo naturalmente non mi fa stare tranquillo. Le ho detto di cambiare ambiente di lavoro, ma lei mi ha detto che non è possibile in quanto i suoi capi non glielo permetterebbero, e comunque il suo lavoro le piace e per lasciarlo dovrebbe dare delle spiegazioni anche agli altri colleghi che a detta di lei non saprebbero nulla di questa storia. Un 'altra cosa: io non conosco il nome dell'altro. Malgrado la mia insistenza lei non me lo ha voluto dire e la terapista di coppia è daccordo. Sembra che io non lo debba sapere


----------



## Amoremio (23 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> ..........Mia moglie mi ha detto che lei l'ha lasciato, glielo ha comunicato, e lui ha pianto dicendo che non ha avuto le palle per portarsela via prima quando avrebbe potuto .Attualmente mia moglie non riesce a dimenticarlo. ...............


lo so che è dura
ma quando si rompono queste storie, strascichi emotivi ce ne sono

se ne sente la mancanza
credo, delle emozioni che ti dava più che della persona con cui le vivevi
e quando non sei ancora tornato saldo sulle gambe confondi le 2 cose


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Si mi sono accorto che c'era qualcosa che non andava da diverso tempo. La vedevo più fredda, ma ho sempre pensato che si trattasse del lavoro e dello stress familiare visto che abbiamo   due figlie da crescere. Insomma le ho dato troppa fiducia. E poi devo dire che è stata brava a non farsi accorgersi. Perchè l'ha confessato? Boh penso che non ce l'ha fatta più a reggere la situazione  e con il senno del poi......
> 
> L'altro:
> 
> ...


E' giusto cosi', per me e' un dettaglio irrilevante.

Complimenti per la tua reazione... dopo 5 anni di tradimento l'unica terapia da farle fare sarebbe la fisioterapia dopo averle spezzato le gambe.

Mi scuso anticipatamente per la violenza delle mie parole:carneval:


----------



## resistere (23 Aprile 2010)

lo so che ci vorrà molto tempo. E capisco ciò che può provare mia moglie, ma sono molto determinato e l'aspetterò. Non sò se ciò porterà ai risultati che io spero, ma non posso fare altro . Nel frattempo devo cercare di eliminare il più possibile la rabbia e dare piano piano il meglio di me stesso per cercare di vivere meglio possibile e dare serenità alle mie figlie e a lei. Sarà dura. Per mia moglie è come superare un lutto (così dice la psicologa). Sarà una cosa lunga.


----------



## tinkerbell (23 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> lo so che ci vorrà molto tempo. E capisco ciò che può provare mia moglie ma sono molto determinato e l'aspetterò. Non sò se ciò porterà ai risultati che io spero, ma non posso fare altro . Nel frattempo devo cercare di eliminare il più possibile la rabbia e dare piano piano il meglio di me stesso per cercare di vivere meglio possibile e dare serenità alle mie figlie e a lei. Sarà dura. Per mia moglie è come superare un lutto (così dice la psicologa). Sarà una cosa lunga.


....ma poverina...:unhappy:
... lei deve superare un lutto...a te invece ha prescritto un moment per il cerchio alla testa? con tutto il rispetto per la terapia di coppia  mi auguro che tu non ti appenerai troppo per il periodo di lutto della tua consorte e ti prenderai l'esatto tempo per essere onestamente e giustamente incazzato con lei, l'altro, il mondo, le formiche in terra, le apette sui fiori, etc. etc....elabora il lutto.... dalle comprensione....ma dalle la stessa comprensione che lei aveva per te quando faceva i baccanali, per favore...l altrimenti con 'sta storia dle lutto rischia di diventare lei la vittima e tu ancora lì a tentare di comprendere....magari poi si scopre che la colpa non è ANCHE tua ma proprio tua, che la trascuravi troppo eh...
Terapia ok...dialogo ok...comprensione ok...riprovarci super ok... ma elaborare il lutto mi fa un pò sorridere, scusami... con tutto il rispetto per la specialista...
In bocca al lupo, abbi coraggio, forza e costanza...


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Aprile 2010)

Ciao restistere!
 Se dicessi che la tua situazione mi piace e vedo una non irrisoria possibilità che una mirtilla come tua moglie potrà far funzionare ancora la vostra famiglia, mi crescerebbe un naso tanto lungo che neppure un popoloso stormo di picchi stachanovisti potrebbe degnamente accorciare in meno di un anno di lavoro!
Non solo la pulzella che hai sposato si francobolla con il collega e con te allo stesso tempo ma te ne ha reso orgoglisamente informato!
Non posso che credere che questa pascalina ben funzionale lo faccia per altro se non per calcolo!
Che tutti ben sanno quanto facilmente l'uomo può sopportare oltraggi e contumelie e sfrontatezze pubbliche e private ed ogni genere di avvilimento e sofferenza a patto che  possa sfogare, e con piacere e frequenza e acrobaticità, tutto il suo carico testosteronico!
Ella ti rabbuonisce quindi con la propria concessione carnale anche nei tuoi confronti con la stessa profondità di amore e rispetto con la quale si dà l'osso al cane per continuargli a far fare la guardia al proprio uscio di casa!
Che già ti ha detto che per te c'è solo affezione e attaccamento d'abitudine, come a dire che ti sta preparando una cuccia calda e accogliente in giardino, e per l'altro vero amore invece, come a voler significare che fra un po' non avrai più posto nel suo letto!
Saggia ad averti informato per tempo, che tu sia ben preparato a quel che pian piano ti verrà sottratto, come mai vi è troppa sorpresa nel leggere un libro di cui già si conosce l'epilogo!
Abusa pure e senza risparmio di terapisti, psicologi, cardiologi, chiromanti, taumaturghi e profeti che nulla ritroverai di quello che non è più tra le cose di questo mondo, e tale e l'amore di tua moglie nei tuoi confronti!
Raggiungi pure la consapevolezza farlocca che con mille false ragioni tu possa vivere anche così, questo è quanto tua moglie desidera!
Credi con convinzione che ella sia stata travolta da un insolito destino e incolpevole e onesta sia stata trascinata in una inevitabile condizione e che tanto si è impegnata e si impegna a contrastare con la forza d'animo d'una foglia di bambù...questo è quello che lei desidera che tu pensi!
Accontentala, è troppo brava per non darle la soddisfazione che i suoi architettamenti meritano!
Oppure no?
Ciao!


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2010)

Resistere abbi pazienza ma io tutta questa comprensione non la reggo, mi sembra il mondo al contrario:unhappy:
Ti sei chiesto perche' tua moglie ti ha tradito?


----------



## MK (23 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> lo so che ci vorrà molto tempo. E capisco ciò che può provare mia moglie, ma sono molto determinato e l'aspetterò. Non sò se ciò porterà ai risultati che io spero, ma non posso fare altro . Nel frattempo devo cercare di eliminare il più possibile la rabbia e dare piano piano il meglio di me stesso per cercare di vivere meglio possibile e dare serenità alle mie figlie e a lei. Sarà dura. Per mia moglie è come superare un lutto (così dice la psicologa). Sarà una cosa lunga.


Ammiro la forza del tuo amore, sinceramente.


----------



## resistere (23 Aprile 2010)

Mbè diciamo che sono innamorato, e questo non è poco. Non so il destino cosa mi riserverà. Ma farò di tutto per reggere questo matrimonio. Ho due figlie adolescenti  e non è sicuramente bello fare scoprire ciò che la madre ha fatto in questi anni. Se lo porterebbero nel cuore per tutta la vita. E quindi finchè posso eviterò di farglielo sapere 
Occorre ragionare in questi casi ANCHE CON LA MORTE NEL CUORE , poi se non dovesse andare allora non potrò rimproverarmi niente.


----------



## Amarax (23 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> lo so che ci vorrà molto tempo. E capisco ciò che può provare mia moglie, ma sono molto determinato e l'aspetterò. Non sò se ciò porterà ai risultati che io spero, ma non posso fare altro . Nel frattempo devo cercare di eliminare il più possibile la rabbia e dare piano piano il meglio di me stesso per cercare di vivere meglio possibile e dare serenità alle mie figlie e a lei. Sarà dura. Per mia moglie è come superare un lutto (così dice la psicologa). Sarà una cosa lunga.


 
Ciao anche da me.
Guarda che io non ho parole.
Tua moglie ha avuto una vita parallela per 5 anni.
5 anni in cui tu non hai sospettato niente.
perchè non se n'è andata con lui?
perchè ha reso infelice te dicendotelo?
Io l'ho saputo da subito...non è servito a bloccare niente, ma almeno lo sapevo :unhappy:


----------



## resistere (23 Aprile 2010)

Il motivo del  perchè me l'ha confessato  è *materia della terapista di coppia*. Io ipotizzo che non reggeva più la situazione e l'ha fatto per vedere che cosa sarebbe successo. 
Certo io l'avrei evitato........


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Sono un nuovo iscritto. Sono un tradito. Ho 51 anni e mia moglie 44. mia moglie mi ha confessato di avere una relazione da 5 anni con un suo collega di lavoro. Praticamente un matrimonio parallelo. Per me è stata una sorpresa tremenda. Ho sempre dato fiducia a mia moglie (siamo sposati dal 1988 e abbiamo 2 figlie di 18 e 14 anni) e francamente mai mi sarei aspettato una cosa del genere. Sono innamorato di mia moglie e ho sempre creduto nella famiglia e nel matrimonio, ma questa è stata una gran "botta" e non sarà facile digerirla. La confessione è avvenuta il 3 marzo e da allora la mia vita è completamente cambiata. Non penso ad altro e diventa difficile fare altre cose.Mi sono buttato sulla palestra  e sugli amici per cercare di distrarmi, e frenare la mia rabbia . Mia moglie mi ha detto che l'altro mi ha oscurato e non si è trattato di una semplice evasione, ma di una cosa seria. Tuttora è innamorata dell'altro e per me prova comunque affetto e stima, ma l'amore è un'altra cosa. Dopo qualche giorno dalla confessione mia moglie però  ha deciso di rimanere con me e la famiglia e da un mese siamo in terapia di coppia per verificare se ci sono le possibilità di rimanere insieme. Sto cercando di resistere ed aspettare che questa passione le passi o al limite rallenti. Si dice che il tempo aiuterà la situazione. Io lo spero, ma sono consapevole che nulla sarà come prima. Io la amo e l'ho perdonata con tutto il cuore e questo perdono mi fa stare meglio. Io amo le mie figlie che ancora non sanno nulla.    Spero  fermamente di riuscire a rimanere con lei, anche perchè abbiamo condiviso tantissime cose insieme e lavorandoci bene si potrebbero trovare le motivazioni giuste. La psicologa mi ha consigliato di occuparmi di altre cose per il momento (quindi palestra, amicizie ed interessi vari) e sta facendo un'operazione di conoscenza con mia moglie per capire perchè ancora nonostante la scelta di rimanere con me ancora non riesce a staccarsi dall'altro. Una cosa importante è che continuiamo ad avere rapporti sessuali soddisfacenti. E questo è un buon inizio.  La psicologa dice che ci vorrà tempo e che comunque secondo lei ci possono essere delle buone possibilità di rimanere inseme.  Piano piano vi aggiornerò sulla mia storia e sarei contento di avere consigli e suggerimenti per evitare di fare "casini". Grazie in anticipo a tutti voi.


Ti ammiro molto come persona. Ammiro la tua forza d'amare, dote rara al giorno d'oggi. Detto questo, 5 anni di menzogne mi sembrano tanti. Ergo: troppi.

In bocca al lupo


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Il motivo del  perchè me l'ha confessato  è *materia della terapista di coppia*. Io ipotizzo che non reggeva più la situazione e l'ha fatto *per vedere che cosa sarebbe successo. *
> Certo io l'avrei evitato........


Che culo. 
Magari sperava in una reazione


----------



## Amoremio (23 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che culo.
> Magari sperava in una reazione


in qualche modo ci sperano tutti

nel caso di una storia chiusa da lei
oltre al peso dei sensi di colpa probabilmente hanno giocato diverse spinte

espiare
vedere se il coniuge li caccia (che può essere percepito sia come giusta punizione sia come prova del suo disamore che in qualche modo rende meno grave il fatto commesso)
desiderio di sentirsi riaccolti (come prova di essere amati)
ecc.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> in qualche modo ci sperano tutti
> 
> nel caso di una storia chiusa da lei
> oltre al peso dei sensi di colpa probabilmente hanno giocato diverse spinte
> ...


Posso anche capire ma (te lo aspettavi il ma vero?:carneval confesso a mio marito che ho una relazione extra da 5 anni e lui mi capisce, mi porta in terapia di coppia, mi aiuta a superare sto ***** di lutto... io penserei che mio marito e' un mio amico, potrei volerlo bene come amico, stimarlo come uomo pero' non lo vorrei come compagno!
Da come scrive mi sembra passionale quanto un bastoncino findus...Resistere non offenderti


----------



## resistere (23 Aprile 2010)

REAZIONI ALLA CONFESSIONE DI UN TRADIMENTO


Avrei potuto picchiarla (ma non è nella mia natura)
Avrei potuta cacciarla di casa 
Avrei potuto umiliarla
Avrei potuto sputtanarla tra i miei amici, parenti, sua madre suo fratello 
Avrei avuto l'affidamento delle mie figlie

E così sarei diventato un eroe?
Si forse lo  sarei diventato 

Ma la  mia reazione è *l'amore*. Conoscete forza più grande?



Io amo mia moglie e la mia famiglia

E finchè potrò  RESISTERO'


----------



## aristocat (23 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Si mi sono accorto che c'era qualcosa che non andava da diverso tempo. La vedevo più fredda, ma ho sempre pensato che si trattasse del lavoro e dello stress familiare visto che abbiamo   due figlie da crescere. Insomma le ho dato troppa fiducia. E poi devo dire che è stata brava a non farsi accorgersi. Perchè l'ha confessato? Boh penso che non ce l'ha fatta più a reggere la situazione  e con il senno del poi......
> 
> L'altro:
> 
> ...


Capisci che proprio da parte sua non c'è la volontà di cambiare "giro". Forse le serve un po' di gradualità; in fondo resettare 5 anni di vita è lavoro delicato e immane.
Quando sarà determinata a cambiare reparto vedrai che non ci saranno capi o colleghi che tengano. Volere è potere, sempre.


----------



## aristocat (23 Aprile 2010)

Ah, cosa suggerisce la psicologa sul trasferimento ad altro ufficio?
Io non sono una psicologa ma...da profana... lo vedrei come il primo passo verso la disintossicazione da una lunga dipendenza.
Cambiare "giro" è il primo imperativo, ma non tutti se la sentono così, su due piedi...


----------



## tinkerbell (23 Aprile 2010)

Scusa la domanda ma la terapista di coppia l'avete scelta assieme o gliela ha consigliata qualche amica al lavoro? qualcun'altra che deve elaborare qualche lutto e si è trovata bene?
Tu stai facendo quello che ti dice il cuore per ciò che provi ancora e la testa per ciò che riguarda il benessere e il quieto vivere delle tue figlie adolescenti ma tieni bene a mente una cosa...LEI ha tradito...LEI ha mentito...LEI è reticente (col placet della psicologa)... in ciò che scrivi mi pare di avvertire una punat di rassegnzione nel voler lavorare troppo su di lei e poco su di voi o sul giusto rammarico e dolore  che dovresti aver tu... le facciamo elaborare il lutto, la teniamo con noi, sopportiamo che non cambi lavoro e non ci dica chi sia questo con cui da anni la dividiamo...la facciamo (e qui mi son commossa, si vede che sei sul serio una brava persona...ed ecco perchè mi spiace!) apparire una pura vergine agliocchi delle figlie e di amici/parenti/colleghi (che se cambia reparto poi la sgamano eh! invece far stare tranquillo te no eh?!?)....lei...lei...lei...ma a te ci pensi? piangi? ti incazzi? le dici pinocchia, bugiarda e anche un pò z......la? tu - dato che già hai tenacemente deciso di perdonarla (e se ce la fai sei un grande e te lo auguro di cuore!) -  te lo prendi palesemente un pò di lutto da elaborare? oppure le fai anche pat pat sulal testa come ad una cagnolina abbandonata sul ciglio della strada? qui non si parla di un errore...si parla di anni eh? e di figlie che ti aspettano a casa...e di marito che manco si pensa quanto sei bugiarda con lui.............
perdonala....
aiutala......
*ma aiuta anche te stesso...mica solo a resistere eh.....a vivere le cose nella giusta dimensione!!!*


----------



## Amarax (23 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> REAZIONI ALLA CONFESSIONE DI UN TRADIMENTO
> 
> 
> Avrei potuto picchiarla (ma non è nella mia natura)
> ...


Io lo capisco ed ho fatto lo stesso.
Ma almeno lo sapevo da "durante". Anzi da qusi subito visto che si sono conosciuti amaggio ed io l'ho saputo-scoperto a luglio.
Ho avuto la possibilità di scegliere.
Che poi non ho scelto. O meglio o scelto di fare l'amante anche io. Ma  almeno potevo fare qualcosa...
Tu no!!!!
hai saputo dopo, e dopo 5 anni. Che mi pare un eternità.
Anche perchè è la stessa durata (poco meno) della storia extra che mi ha riguardato.
Non so.
Ma non mi piace.
Tu scegli l'amore. Ok.
Ma chi ami?
Una donna che per 5 lunghi anni, 1780 giorni e notti ti ha mentito? ha taciuto? ha omesso?
ma chi ami? :unhappy: :unhappy: :unhappy: :unhappy:


----------



## resistere (23 Aprile 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Capisci che proprio da parte sua non c'è la volontà di cambiare "giro". Forse le serve un po' di gradualità; in fondo resettare 5 anni di vita è lavoro delicato e immane.
> Quando sarà determinata a cambiare reparto vedrai che non ci saranno capi o colleghi che tengano. Volere è potere, sempre.


Hai ragione credo che le serva gradualità. Certo nella mia condizione di tradito non è facile. Considera che oltre alle mie problematiche che non sono poche  (rabbia repressa, dubbi, autostima vacillante etc. devo anche preoccuparmi della "tempistica di reazione" di mia moglie. Non è semplice. Ma ho una grande determinazione e forza. Vedremo.


----------



## tinkerbell (23 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Io lo capisco ed ho fatto lo stesso.
> Ma almeno lo sapevo da "durante". Anzi da qusi subito visto che si sono conosciuti amaggio ed io l'ho saputo-scoperto a luglio.
> Ho avuto la possibilità di scegliere.
> Che poi non ho scelto. O meglio o scelto di fare l'amante anche io. Ma almeno potevo fare qualcosa...
> ...


Una donna che spera sia non come è stata per 5 anni che lui sconosce...ma che spera sia quella che credeva conoscere...
secondo me è lui a dover elaborare il lutto e vedere se se la sente dopo aver CAPITO esattamente (perchè io ho il timore che lui mica abbia tanto capito....5 anni....5 compleanni....5 Natale....Pasqua....inizio anno....1780 giorni....quanti incontri clandestini....sms....regalini....bugie....dimenticanze...) di stare conuan donna che deve imparare a RI-conoscere... solo allora potrà dire che la ama, anche così come pensava non fosse....
Io leggo in ciò che scrive come se il problema fosse più suo di lei psicologicamente parlando che di se stesso...poverina, una cleptomane, bisogna aiutarla a non delinquere e disintossicarsi....tempistica di reazione..... ma per 5 anni problemi con al tempistica di reazione non ne ha avuti, al punto che o lui dormiva e viveva su Marte e lei su Plutone o lei gli affari suoi li elaborava alla grande.... ricostruire è giusto, volerlo con tenacia e decisione è ammirevole, il tifo per uno che scrive siffatte cose va fatto ma diamine, la vedo solo io la propensione a trattarla come "la poverina" e non come "la colpevole" di come lui dovrebbe sentirsi???


----------



## Amoremio (23 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> REAZIONI ALLA CONFESSIONE DI UN TRADIMENTO
> 
> 
> Avrei potuto picchiarla (ma non è nella mia natura)
> ...


l'affidamento probabilmente non l'avresti ottenuto

a parte questo
la mia reazione fu la stessa
ma la relazione di mio marito era molto più breve, anche se lui non ne era fuori quando lo confessò

se tu pensi, o meglio speri e senti, che questa è la strada da percorrere, che sia in vista del risultato che speri o per non doverti rimproverare nulla in caso di chiusura, fai bene a percorrerla
ognuno di noi sa o sente qualcosa di fondamentale che spiega le sue condotte, e che gli altri non potranno mai sapere nè sentire

penso (diciamo pure che lo so) che stai soffrendo come un cane
per la vicenda
e per quanto del tuo dolore senti di dover reprimere

fossi qui ti farei una carezza

PS hai fatto bene a non sputtanarla, metter di mezzo famiglie e amici vi renderebbe le cose più difficili e meno spontanee


----------



## Amarax (23 Aprile 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Una donna che spera sia non come è stata per 5 anni che lui sconosce...ma che spera sia quella che credeva conoscere...
> secondo me è lui a dover elaborare il lutto e vedere se se la sente dopo aver CAPITO esattamente (perchè io ho il timore che lui mica abbia tanto capito....5 anni....5 compleanni....5 Natale....Pasqua....inizio anno....1780 giorni....quanti incontri clandestini....sms....regalini....bugie....dimenticanze...) di stare conuan donna che deve imparare a RI-conoscere... solo allora potrà dire che la ama, anche così come pensava non fosse....
> Io leggo in ciò che scrive come se il problema fosse più suo di lei psicologicamente parlando che di se stesso...poverina, una cleptomane, bisogna aiutarla a non delinquere e disintossicarsi....tempistica di reazione..... ma per 5 anni problemi con al tempistica di reazione non ne ha avuti, al punto che o lui dormiva e viveva su Marte e lei su Plutone o lei gli affari suoi li elaborava alla grande.... ricostruire è giusto, volerlo con tenacia e decisione è ammirevole, il tifo per uno che scrive siffatte cose va fatto ma diamine, la vedo solo io la propensione a trattarla come "la poverina" e non come "la colpevole" di come lui dovrebbe sentirsi???


 
La penso come te. :unhappy: Tant'è che non risponde alle domande dirette.
Lo sconvolto è lui.
E' cmq lui che ha cercato aiuto qui e questo dice tutto.
:no:


----------



## resistere (23 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Io lo capisco ed ho fatto lo stesso.
> Ma almeno lo sapevo da "durante". Anzi da qusi subito visto che si sono conosciuti amaggio ed io l'ho saputo-scoperto a luglio.
> Ho avuto la possibilità di scegliere.
> Che poi non ho scelto. O meglio o scelto di fare l'amante anche io. Ma  almeno potevo fare qualcosa...
> ...


Credo che ogni storia sia a se stante. Non è possibile fare dei confronti per cui credo che la tua esperienza sia stata  per te stata la cosa  giusta. Hai scelto di fare  l'amante ed è una scelta che non critico assolutamente. Probabilmente ti sarai sentita VIVA E DESIDERATA ed ora sei felice? E se avessi invece adottato un'altra soluzione come sarebbe andata. 

Vedi anch'io posso scegliere altre strade, *ma non mi interessano*. Oltre all'amore verso mia moglie ( è vero non è come la ragazza che ho sposato, ma neanche io  sono quello di 22 anni fa ) sono innamorato della mia famiglia e questo per me è una grande forza


----------



## Amoremio (23 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Credo che ogni storia sia a se stante. Non è possibile fare dei confronti per cui credo che la tua esperienza sia stata per te stata la cosa giusta. Hai scelto di fare l'amante ed è una scelta che non critico assolutamente. Probabilmente ti sarai sentita VIVA E DESIDERATA ed ora sei felice? E se avessi invece adottato un'altra soluzione come sarebbe andata.
> 
> Vedi anch'io posso scegliere altre strade, *ma non mi interessano*. Oltre all'amore verso mia moglie ( è vero non è come la ragazza che ho sposato, ma neanche io sono quello di 22 anni fa ) sono innamorato della mia famiglia e questo per me è una grande forza


 
hai frainteso

amarax è stata amante ... di suo marito
mentre lui coltivava la relazione con l'altra


----------



## aristocat (23 Aprile 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> ...la facciamo (e qui mi son commossa, si vede che sei sul serio una brava persona...ed ecco perchè mi spiace!) apparire una pura vergine agli occhi delle figlie e di amici/parenti/*colleghi (che se cambia reparto poi la sgamano eh!* invece far stare tranquillo te no eh?!?).


Sgamarla...mavalà. Io ho cambiato reparto da poco e non certo per una "liaison dangereuse". Le motivazioni per "cambiare vita" sono infinite, molto spesso nobilissime (aprirsi a nuovi stimoli, possibilità di carriera altrove, colleghi più umani nel nuovo ambiente, ecc.). 
Per questo, le scuse per _non_ fare questo "salto" vanno prese per quello che sono...:blank:


----------



## Amarax (23 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> *Credo che ogni storia sia a se stante*. Non è possibile fare dei confronti per cui credo che la tua esperienza sia stata per te stata la cosa giusta. Hai scelto di fare l'amante ed è una scelta che non critico assolutamente. Probabilmente ti sarai sentita VIVA E DESIDERATA *ed ora sei felice*? E se avessi invece adottato un'altra soluzione come sarebbe andata.
> 
> Vedi anch'io posso scegliere altre strade, *ma non mi interessano*. Oltre all'amore verso mia moglie ( è vero non è come la ragazza che ho sposato, ma neanche io sono quello di 22 anni fa ) *sono innamorato della mia famiglia e questo per me è una grande forz*a


 
Verissimo che ogni storia è diversa dalle altre. Il sentimento che prevale fra i traditi innamorati del coniuge o compagno , è il dolore. Quello dilaniante che ti fa anche vomitare tanto è profondo e intenso.
Non sono felice res,non credo lo sarò più.
Esisto e sto bene a prescindere dagli ultimi 5 anni. Il mio uomo, quello che ho sposato e amato più di me stessa non l'ho più trovato.
Ho capito tante cose che, anche se ti anticipo io, o qualche altro forumista, devi capir da solo. Ma non del tutto, almeno qui non sei solo . resta fra di noi , accetta il confronto e racconta di te. Diventeremo amici.


----------



## tinkerbell (23 Aprile 2010)

Io penso che tu abbia molta forza di volontà e molto amore dentro...ma un pochino a te ci hai pensato? o pensi solo a come aiutare lei? perchè prima o poi il rigurgito id come ti senti tu dovrà venir fuori...lei non si merita troppo e tu nulla, questo volevo dire... poi è ovvio che ogni storia ed ogni persona è un percorso a se stante... 
Cosa ci volevi comunicare tu col tuo intervento? se fai bene? certo, l'hai detto tu che non hai preso altre strade perchè è questa che volevi quindi se sei determinato e irremovibile a pensare solo al suo lutto fai bene...
Tu sembri un bravo uomo...lei sembra avernbe approfittato del tuo esser un bravo uomo...e pare farlo ancora dato quanta comprensione dimostri...spero che la terapeuta di coppia se ne avveda presto e aiuti te a "resistere"...
Buona fortuna...


----------



## Amarax (23 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio;29384[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]hai frainteso[/B]
> 
> *amarax è stata amante ... di suo marito*
> mentre lui coltivava la relazione con l'altra


 
 opsss.... gli ho fatto pensare che ero una traditrice???


....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ho fatto un figurone


----------



## Amoremio (23 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> opsss.... gli ho fatto pensare che ero una traditrice???
> 
> 
> ....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ho fatto un figurone


scemissima, eh?:mexican:


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2010)

Fatemi capire, sono l'unica che l'avrebbe buttata fuori senza farle ritirare le dieci mila lire del via?
Dopo 5 anni di corna?


----------



## resistere (23 Aprile 2010)

Scusatemi, ma non riesco a starvi dietro. Piano piano risponderò a tutti/e

Allora  
è vero soffro come un cane ( e chi non lo sarebbe?)
nei momenti di rabbia che ho avuto ho detto di tutto a mia moglie. Tutto ciò che avete scritto e di più.
 Gli ho rinfacciato che quando iniziava la relazione la figlia più piccola aveva 9 anni, 1780 giorni  etc....
Vedete io non sono un pantofolaio. A me piace viaggiare, uscire la sera a cena, andare al cinema, andare al teatro, andare ai concerti, circondarmi di amici. 
E sono un buon ascoltatore.  Bastava parlare con me e avremmo trovato una soluzione ai problemi. E Questo non l'ha fatto. *Voleva farsi una storia*. E vi posso assicurare che non c'erano le condizioni per farsela.Non sono manesco, non sono noioso, amo lo scherzo, faccio lavori domestici curo le mie figlie e poi basta.
La psicologa ora sta lavorando per verificare le motivazioni del comportamento di mia moglie. Io ancora non conosco i motivi. Ma vi aggiornerò presto sulle sedute, in modo che posa servire anche a qualcunaltro.


----------



## resistere (23 Aprile 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Io penso che tu abbia molta forza di volontà e molto amore dentro...ma un pochino a te ci hai pensato? o pensi solo a come aiutare lei? perchè prima o poi il rigurgito id come ti senti tu dovrà venir fuori...lei non si merita troppo e tu nulla, questo volevo dire... poi è ovvio che ogni storia ed ogni persona è un percorso a se stante...
> Cosa ci volevi comunicare tu col tuo intervento? se fai bene? certo, l'hai detto tu che non hai preso altre strade perchè è questa che volevi quindi se sei determinato e irremovibile a pensare solo al suo lutto fai bene...
> Tu sembri un bravo uomo...lei sembra avernbe approfittato del tuo esser un bravo uomo...e pare farlo ancora dato quanta comprensione dimostri...spero che la terapeuta di coppia se ne avveda presto e aiuti te a "resistere"...
> Buona fortuna...


grazie


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Fatemi capire, sono l'unica che l'avrebbe buttata fuori senza farle ritirare le dieci mila lire del via?
> Dopo 5 anni di corna?


NO


----------



## resistere (23 Aprile 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ah, cosa suggerisce la psicologa sul trasferimento ad altro ufficio?
> Io non sono una psicologa ma...da profana... lo vedrei come il primo passo verso la disintossicazione da una lunga dipendenza.
> Cambiare "giro" è il primo imperativo, ma non tutti se la sentono così, su due piedi...


Questa è stata la prima cosa che ho chiesto alla psicologa
In questo caso la psicologa mi ha detto che non posso fare richieste.


----------



## aristocat (23 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Fatemi capire, sono l'unica che l'avrebbe buttata fuori senza farle ritirare le dieci mila lire del via?
> Dopo 5 anni di corna?


Evidentemente la posta in gioco è più moooolto più alta del danno che sta constatando.
Secondo il suo metro personale, naturalmente. Dobbiamo tenerne conto :condom:.


----------



## aristocat (23 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Questa è stata la prima cosa che ho chiesto alla psicologa
> In questo caso la psicologa mi ha detto che non posso fare richieste.


Contraria alla terapia d'urto anche lei, insomma.:blank:
Ma la vostra è una terapia di coppia oppure tua moglie è la sola assistita?
La domanda non è casuale ...


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Evidentemente la posta in gioco è più moooolto più alta del danno che sta constatando.
> Secondo il suo metro personale, naturalmente. Dobbiamo tenerne conto :condom:.


Il rispetto veramente non ha prezzo... o non dovrebbe avere prezzo secondo un qualunque metro personale. Un compagno non e' un padre che deve comprendere in ogni caso e riprendersi il figliol prodigo.

Poi tutto in mano all'analista e lui aspetta grr...


----------



## Amoremio (23 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Questa è stata la prima cosa che ho chiesto alla psicologa
> In questo caso la psicologa mi ha detto che non posso fare richieste.


Res, ti servirebbe farle?

io non lo chiesi e non lo pretesi
certo, quando lui me ne parlò aspettai ansiosamente che succedesse 

per me fu un durissimo test

ma a cosa sarebbe servito che fossero in 2 uffici diversi se lei non fosse uscita definitivamente e radicalmente dalla sua testa?


----------



## resistere (23 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Verissimo che ogni storia è diversa dalle altre. Il sentimento che prevale fra i traditi innamorati del coniuge o compagno , è il dolore. Quello dilaniante che ti fa anche vomitare tanto è profondo e intenso.
> Non sono felice res,non credo lo sarò più.
> Esisto e sto bene a prescindere dagli ultimi 5 anni. Il mio uomo, quello che ho sposato e amato più di me stessa non l'ho più trovato.
> Ho capito tante cose che, anche se ti anticipo io, o qualche altro forumista, devi capir da solo. Ma non del tutto, almeno qui non sei solo . resta fra di noi , accetta il confronto e racconta di te. Diventeremo amici.


Non ho intenzione di andarmene, leggo attentamente tutti i vostri suggerimenti, e accetto i confronti  anche quelli che fanno male. Ma questo lo sapevo. 

Quello che volevo far intendere è che io e mia moglie come coppia non sarà più la stessa. Di questo ne sono consapevole .  Saremo una coppia diversa. Migliore? peggiore? boh!  L'amore che strappa i capelli lasciamolo ai ragazzi. Io la amo vorrei avere con lei un amore completo, maturo, pieno di intese.   E quando arrivi a 50 anni anche se fisicamente ne dimostri 10 di meno fai un rapido conto e ti guardi intorno e vedi i tuoi amici coetanei con le loro mogli che hanno gli stessi problemi di coppia e l'amore giovane non c è più. Quindi se posso resisto e chi vivrà vedrà


----------



## resistere (23 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> Res, ti servirebbe farle?
> 
> io non lo chiesi e non lo pretesi
> certo, quando lui me ne parlò aspettai ansiosamente che succedesse
> ...


appunto questo voleva dirmi la psicologa.


----------



## Amoremio (23 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> appunto questo voleva dirmi la psicologa.


io ho risparmiato la psicologa 
ma per il resto non mi sono risparmiata proprio niente

però,
se questo potesse aiutarti in un momento di sconforto,
è stata durissima

ma è stata


ora siamo insieme e potrei dire felici


----------



## resistere (23 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io ho risparmiato la psicologa
> ma per il resto non mi sono risparmiata proprio niente
> 
> però,
> ...


La terapia di coppia l'ho proposta io. Credo che senza un aiuto esterno non ce l'avremmo fatta. Il fatto che ora sta guardando più approfonditamente mia moglie significa che ha più problematiche di me.  se ne avrò bisogno la psic.  mi può incontrare in qualunque momento. Non è che guarda a senso unico. Abbiamo avuto 3 incontri io, lei e mia moglie  ed ora si è focalizzata su di lei.


----------



## aristocat (23 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il rispetto veramente non ha prezzo... o non dovrebbe avere prezzo secondo un qualunque metro personale. Un compagno non e' un padre che deve comprendere in ogni caso e riprendersi il figliol prodigo.
> 
> Poi tutto in mano all'analista e lui aspetta grr...


Tutto dipende dalle tue ragioni di vita.
Se tu investi tutto in un progetto, è normale poi riconoscerti in quello e difenderlo con le unghie, contro qualunque "imprevisto" e calamità.   
In fondo dopo ogni tsunami c'è sempre chi decide di ricostruire dalle macerie, sapendo che non sarà mai più come prima - nel bene e nel male -...
e c'è chi migra trovandosi un equilibrio lontano da dove è partito. 
Questione di indole e di attitudini personali :condom:.
Non c'è una ricetta universale, persino il prezzo che deve avere il rispetto è moolto fluttuante... purtroppo.


----------



## resistere (23 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> in qualche modo ci sperano tutti
> 
> nel caso di una storia chiusa da lei
> oltre al peso dei sensi di colpa probabilmente hanno giocato diverse spinte
> ...


Espiare, desiderio di sentirsi riaccolti o uscire dall'ambiguità a qualunque costo . E questa è una scelta che potrebbe anche condurla alla solitudine. Cioè una terza scelta.
Ma è una terza scelta che io definirei di fuga.


----------



## aristocat (23 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Ho due figlie adolescenti  e non è sicuramente bello fare scoprire ciò che la madre ha fatto in questi anni. Se lo porterebbero nel cuore per tutta la vita. E quindi finchè posso eviterò di farglielo sapere


Fai bene. Certi dettagli sono solo inutili da tirar fuori; qualsiasi sorte toccherà al tuo matrimonio.


----------



## resistere (23 Aprile 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Tutto dipende dalle tue ragioni di vita.
> Se tu investi tutto in un progetto, è normale poi riconoscerti in quello e difenderlo con le unghie, contro qualunque "imprevisto" e calamità.
> In fondo dopo ogni tsunami c'è sempre chi decide di ricostruire dalle macerie, sapendo che non sarà mai più come prima - nel bene e nel male -...
> e c'è chi migra trovandosi un equilibrio lontano da dove è partito.
> ...


Concordo su questo tuo intervento. Ognuno di noi ha un credo, un'educazione,  un investimento di vita. Io per indole non mollo mai. Certo ora per me  è molto dura oggi. E devo unire il cuore, la ragione, e l'amore  e ti posso assicurare che ognuno di loro va in strade diverse.  Sono come  un autista  e cerco di non andare fuori strada.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> REAZIONI ALLA CONFESSIONE DI UN TRADIMENTO
> 
> 
> Avrei potuto picchiarla (ma non è nella mia natura)
> ...





resistere ha detto:


> Scusatemi, ma non riesco a starvi dietro. Piano piano risponderò a tutti/e
> 
> Allora
> è vero soffro come un cane ( e chi non lo sarebbe?)
> ...


Credevo fosse un thread per il 25 aprile... :mexican:



Allora (ho letto tutto, ma cito solo due post) sembri la mia versione maschile, con la differenza che i tuoi ragionamenti li ho fatti dopo che l'aveva mandato fuori casa (però io ho scoperto e non mi è stato confessato il tradimento).
Ho fatto tutti i ragionamenti possibili e anche quello che io chiamo "il massacro", ovvero il confrontarmi con lui, il mettermi in discussione, tutti i giorni per ore, passare le notti in bianco sola a piangere e farmi colpe, il pensare a una ricostruzione, rifondazione del nostro rapporto per crearne un altro migliore, più completo, profondo e intimo. Ho pensato tutto questo con umiltà, in nome de "nel bene e nel male" e anche di "in salute e in malattia", considerando il tradimento come una malattia...
Ma ho constatato (oltre altre cose), ora a qualche anno di distanza, che le menzogne non solo sono incancellabili, ma sono la cosa più vera, perché nulla di quanto visssuto durante il tradimento può essere considerata come l'avevo vissuta.
Io ti auguro di poter ricomporre la tua vita, ma mi stupiscono alcune cose. Prima di tutto come puoi credere a quello che dice quando 5 anni di bugie hanno fatto diventare il mentire, giocoforza, un'abitudine mentale, non solo con te, ma con le figlie, parenti, amici e ...se stessa?
Seconda cosa: non hai una rabbia difficile da controllare pensando a tutte quelle volte che hai visto espressioni (sorridinte o pensierose) a cui non sapevi attribuire una ragione e che ti ha motivato con una bugia, non ti continuano venire alla mente decine e decine di circostanze in cui non ha potuto far qualcosa ed è toccata a te o non ha potuto occuparsi delle figli (materialmente o come attenzione) perché era "tanto impegnata o stanca" e ora sai per cosa? Non hai decine di capi di abbigliamento che ha acquistato e che ora sai perché li aveva scelti con tanta cura? Non hai ricordi di permanenza in bagno per un tempo esagerato e che ora sai erano dovute a sms nascosti o cura della corpo per un altro? Non hai ricordi di momenti di intimità in cui puoi immaginare che non pensasse a te?
Non voglio dissuaderti o farti soffrire, ma mi sembra che tu stia reprimendo rabbia e ricordi, per voler proseguire su una strada tracciata molte tempo fa, ma che da tempo lei percorreva sola.
Temo che, se non le consideri ora, queste cose ti assaliranno improvvisamente dopo tanto impegno e lavoro su di te e su di voi che ...risulterà inutile.:unhappy:


----------



## Amarax (23 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Fatemi capire, sono l'unica che l'avrebbe buttata fuori senza farle ritirare le dieci mila lire del via?
> Dopo 5 anni di corna?


 

No, anche io. :up:
Ma solo xchè ho vissuto già la storia e so come va a finire.:unhappy:


----------



## Amarax (23 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credevo fosse un thread per il 25 aprile... :mexican:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quando ci si trova all'improvviso nell'incubo resti  talmente sconvolto che ragioni a metà.
Io non capisco la psicanalista che non si fa carico di res...
Ma non gli possiamo risparmiare niente. Deve fare il suo percorso... :unhappy:


----------



## tinkerbell (24 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credevo fosse un thread per il 25 aprile... :mexican:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow


----------



## resistere (24 Aprile 2010)

Aggiornamento:

Allora mia moglie mi ha detto alcune cose riguardo la psicanalista. lo ha voluta vedere da sola perchè mia moglie è in questo momento molto confusa e depressa e a detta di lei è quella che sta peggio (confermo la depressione). Le ha detto che io e l'altro siamo in pratica due stronzi perchè lasciamo a lei la decisione della scelta. Mia moglie continua a dirmi di lasciarla andare e pensare a me. Questa ipotesi attualmente non mi interessa. Come mi ha suggerito qualcuno devo fare il mio percorso. E lo farò fino alla fine. Ma mi domando perchè la scelta non la fa lei? La psicanalista le ha detto che da sola può farcela. E allora perchè non si muove e va per la sua strada? Insomma finchè è qui io me la gioco.


----------



## resistere (24 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credevo fosse un thread per il 25 aprile... :mexican:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si ho ricordi simili, e queste cose gliele ho dette in faccia. E' stata con una lunga telefonata in cui l'ho massacrata di veleni. Ma dopo qualche minuto è come se mi fossi pentito di averle detto tutte quelle cose ed allora ho ricercato di recuperare. Lo so sono ancora innamorato e non ci posso fare niente. Vedremo ciò che succederà


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Aggiornamento:
> 
> Allora mia moglie mi ha detto alcune cose riguardo la psicanalista. lo ha voluta vedere da sola perchè mia moglie è in questo momento molto confusa e depressa e a detta di lei è quella che sta peggio (confermo la depressione). Le ha detto che io e l'altro siamo in pratica due stronzi perchè lasciamo a lei la decisione della scelta. Mia moglie continua a dirmi di lasciarla andare e pensare a me. Questa ipotesi attualmente non mi interessa. Come mi ha suggerito qualcuno devo fare il mio percorso. E lo farò fino alla fine. Ma mi domando perchè la scelta non la fa lei? La psicanalista le ha detto che da sola può farcela. *E allora perchè non si muove e va per la sua strada*? Insomma finchè è qui io me la gioco.


Forse per lo stesso motivo per cui ti ha tradito così a lungo, perchè non sa affrontare i suoi disagi e cerca la scappatoia più facile...lo stesso motivo per cui ha confessato il suo tradimento...la ricerca che altri facciano le scelte al posto tuo, la "speranza" che tu la possa cacciar via per interrompere un rapporto in cui non sta più dentro appieno..

Ps. La tua/vostra psico mi pare un pò sui generis se anzichè costringerla a guardare dentro di sè le proprie debolezze, indica altri possibili colpevoli per deresponsabilizzarsi...


----------



## resistere (24 Aprile 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Forse per lo stesso motivo per cui ti ha tradito così a lungo, perchè non sa affrontare i suoi disagi e cerca la scappatoia più facile...lo stesso motivo per cui ha confessato il suo tradimento...la ricerca che altri facciano le scelte al posto tuo, la "speranza" che tu la possa cacciar via per interrompere un rapporto in cui non sta più dentro appieno..
> 
> Ps. La tua/vostra psico mi pare un pò sui generis se anzichè costringerla a guardare dentro di sè le proprie debolezze, indica altri possibili colpevoli per deresponsabilizzarsi...


Si io non la caccerò mai e gliel'ho anche detto. Se vuole andare via può andare, lei è libera di farlo,ma si deve prendere tutte le responsabilità del tradimento. Io in questo non la aiuterò di certo. 
La psicanalista dovrebbe lavorare infatti sui suoi disagi e non su altre questioni. Mia moglie avrà il prossimo incontro mercoledì. Secondo te è opportuno che anch'io fissi un appuntamento con la psic. per chiarire alcuni punti ed il mio punto di vista?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ammiro la forza del tuo amore, sinceramente.


Anch'io.
Altra prova che gli uomini non hanno la cultura del sacco d'immondizie. 
Peccato che un uomo così rischia di essere tacciato di pusillanime solo perchè non si separa. Invece lui ci dice, nonostante tutto, io l'amo ancora. MA perchè lei si è confessata? Ha cercato aiuto? 
Perchè lei non è rientrata in sè stessa, ha chiuso con l'altro, e risparmiato questa cosa con il marito?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Posso anche capire ma (te lo aspettavi il ma vero?:carneval confesso a mio marito che ho una relazione extra da 5 anni e lui mi capisce, mi porta in terapia di coppia, mi aiuta a superare sto ***** di lutto... io penserei che mio marito e' un mio amico, potrei volerlo bene come amico, stimarlo come uomo pero' non lo vorrei come compagno!
> Da come scrive mi sembra passionale quanto un bastoncino findus...Resistere non offenderti


Da marito, posso dirti, che non ho mai pensato alla moglie come compagna, ma solo come ad un essere più debole, da accudire.
Forse tu hai un carattere forte e indipendente.
Voi donne siete troppo esigenti.
Chi troppo vuole, giustamente, nulla stringe.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> REAZIONI ALLA CONFESSIONE DI UN TRADIMENTO
> 
> 
> Avrei potuto picchiarla (ma non è nella mia natura)
> ...


Sei capace di amore.
Incondizionato.
Ben lontano da quell'amore con il se...
Ti amerò sempre a patto che tu non mi tradisca.
A patto che tu faccia sempre come voglio io e come dico io.
A patto che tu rinuncia a tutto per me.
A patto che t'impegni a vedere il mondo secondo il mio punto di vista.
A patto che tu mi faccia sempre felice, anche se così facendo renderai infelice me.

Sei un grande.
Vero avresti potuto, ma non l'hai fatto.
Quindi bontà tua e non suo merito.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Fatemi capire, sono l'unica che l'avrebbe buttata fuori senza farle ritirare le dieci mila lire del via?
> Dopo 5 anni di corna?


Tu sei una donna, non un uomo, lettri.
Ignavius l'ha cacciata?
Kid?
Becco?
Io ho la certezza matematica che lei ha fatto certe cose, lei sa che io so, e io so che lei sa. Si tace. Ma cacciarla di casa, solo perchè ha fatto certe cose, è l'ultimo dei miei pensieri. La caccerei di casa, solo se diventasse insopportabile. 

E lettri, so anche un'altra cosa:
Se lei, mia moglie, si innamorasse di un altro uomo ( o forse si innamorasse come non si è mai giustamente innamorata), lei se ne andrebbe. Ma non perchè la caccio io, o la scopro, ma perchè lei farebbe così, e con una freddezza e determinazione che non sai. Acqua cheta rompe i ponti.

Ma siccome non le interessa un fico secco innamorarsi...sta là bene nel suo nido...con le sue cosette.

Ognuno dà il peso che preferisce alle cosidette corna.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Aggiornamento:
> 
> Allora mia moglie mi ha detto alcune cose riguardo la psicanalista. lo ha voluta vedere da sola perchè mia moglie è in questo momento molto confusa e depressa e a detta di lei è quella che sta peggio (confermo la depressione). Le ha detto che io e l'altro siamo in pratica due stronzi perchè lasciamo a lei la decisione della scelta. Mia moglie continua a dirmi di lasciarla andare e pensare a me. Questa ipotesi attualmente non mi interessa. Come mi ha suggerito qualcuno devo fare il mio percorso. E lo farò fino alla fine. Ma mi domando perchè la scelta non la fa lei? La psicanalista le ha detto che da sola può farcela. E allora perchè non si muove e va per la sua strada? Insomma finchè è qui io me la gioco.


Perchè loro sono specialiste a fare in modo che sia tu a scegliere per loro. Così poi se fanno la scelta sbagliata e si pentono è colpa tua.
Ti dò un consiglio empirico, se le fai una domanda, non permettere che ti risponda con un'altra domanda.
Quella è la prima tecnica salta fossi...

Esempio:
Tu le dici: Mi ami o no?
Non permettere che lei ti risponda: Secondo te?

Poi su una cosa ti sento cazzuto: hai 50 anni.
Anch'io sto facendo un percorso.
Voglio arrivare a quell'età e poter decidere chi voglio o non voglio al mio fianco.
Poi hai ragione ci sono 22 anni in cui sono successe tante cose, in fondo, un uomo vede anche a 360 gradi la situazione.
Il tempo è galantuomo, le figlie crescono...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Io farei così:
Prepara ( a prescindere) le condizioni perchè lei se ne possa andare tranquillamente, senza subire gravi danni, che poi non salti fuori la storia che sta con te solo perchè ha bisogno.

Insomma, resistere, a 50 anni, un uomo ha bisogno che quella che gli sta accanto, lo faccia perchè sente importante appartenere a quest'uomo. 

Non a caso ho osservato che tanti cinquant'enni, che hanno al fianco una donna da poco, vedono in lei, oramai solo una vecchietta e si sollazzano con le vent'enni, responsabili di farlo sentire, giovane bello e importante. 
I cinquant'enni che hanno al loro fianco una gran donna...sono fieri di averla al loro fianco.

Hai una possibilità immensa di governare la situazione.
Vedi se riesci a vivere a prescindere da tua moglie.
E inizia, piano piano a metterla all'angolo.

Così hai la prova, che se veramente vuole può.

Fa in modo che sia lei che debba scalare le montagne per riconquistarti, e che si spicci...se arriva tardi, quel treno potrebbe essere già partito.


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Si *io non la caccerò mai e gliel'ho anche detto*. Se vuole andare via può andare, lei è libera di farlo,ma si deve prendere tutte le responsabilità del tradimento. Io in questo non la aiuterò di certo.
> La psicanalista dovrebbe lavorare infatti sui suoi disagi e non su altre questioni. Mia moglie avrà il prossimo incontro mercoledì. Secondo te *è opportuno che anch'io fissi un appuntamento con la psic*. per chiarire alcuni punti ed il mio punto di vista?


Lo reputo sbagliato, nell'ottica di non farle appunto assumere decisioni/responsabilità su se stessa...perchè in fondo, dicendo così le hai comunicato, tranquillizzandola, che quello che lei ha fatto non è PER TE tanto grave(=deresponsabilizzazione)...non dovendo quindi lei prendere alcuna posizione precisa...

Scusa ma mi pare strana questa terapia "di coppia" da cui par di capire tu sia escluso...:unhappy:

La strada che mi sento di consigliare è quella di fare OGNUNO un proprio percorso dallo psicologo (credo anche tu abbia necessità di chiarirti alcuni punti, tipo ad es. la tua dipendenza dalla sua presenza sempre e comunque e l'agire solo in risposta a ciò che lei decide o fa...) e solo POI affrontare insieme la terapia di coppia...

Non dovresti interferire con il lavoro che su di lei sta facendo la SUA psicologa e una delle regole auree è di non parlare, se non successivamente e insieme, di quanto emerso dai colloqui singoli, in quanto potrebbe venirti riportato solo ciò che a lei fa comodo riportarti, creandoti solo maggiore confusione...

Saltarci fuori non deve significare cavarle tu le castagne dal fuoco, ma renderla e renderti consapevole di ciò che vi è successo e di ciò che è meglio per ognuno di voi e solo poi, eventualmente, per voi due insieme...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Si ho ricordi simili, e queste cose gliele ho dette in faccia. E' stata con una lunga telefonata in cui l'ho massacrata di veleni. Ma dopo qualche minuto è come se mi fossi pentito di averle detto tutte quelle cose ed allora ho ricercato di recuperare. Lo so sono ancora innamorato e non ci posso fare niente. Vedremo ciò che succederà


 Hai amici o parenti che ti possano sostenere?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Anch'io.
> Altra prova che gli uomini non hanno la cultura del sacco d'immondizie.
> Peccato che un uomo così rischia di essere tacciato di pusillanime solo perchè non si separa. Invece lui ci dice, nonostante tutto, io l'amo ancora. MA perchè lei si è confessata? Ha cercato aiuto?
> Perchè lei non è rientrata in sè stessa, ha chiuso con l'altro, e risparmiato questa cosa con il marito?


 Veramente gli uomini hanno più la cultura della coltellata, se stiamo alle cronache.


----------



## Amoremio (24 Aprile 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> .......
> (credo anche tu abbia necessità di chiarirti alcuni punti, tipo ad es. la tua *dipendenza dalla sua presenza sempre e comunque e l'agire solo in risposta a ciò che lei decide o fa.*..) e solo POI affrontare insieme la terapia di coppia...
> 
> ..............
> ...


il secondo periodo lo quoto appieno

il grassetto no
può esserci la dipendenza, senz'altro
e allora va indagata

ma il racconto di res non mi pare quello
mi pare stia facendo quel che feci io: "sta"
(direi "a piè fermo", ma so quanto qul piede tremi)
ha preso la sua decisione
ha mandato la palla nel campo di lei


----------



## Anna A (24 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> *Si io non la caccerò mai e gliel'ho anche detto.* Se vuole andare via può andare, lei è libera di farlo,ma si deve prendere tutte le responsabilità del tradimento. Io in questo non la aiuterò di certo.
> La psicanalista dovrebbe lavorare infatti sui suoi disagi e non su altre questioni. Mia moglie avrà il prossimo incontro mercoledì. Secondo te è opportuno che anch'io fissi un appuntamento con la psic. per chiarire alcuni punti ed il mio punto di vista?


a parte il fatto che semmai è lei che può cacciare te, in caso di separazione...
non vorrei dire ma fossi in te una parlata con un avvocato me la farei..
per la serie non mincacciare cose che poi in pratica ti si potrebbero ritorcere contro.


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> il secondo periodo lo quoto appieno
> 
> il grassetto no
> può esserci la dipendenza, senz'altro
> ...


Amoremio, nel tuo caso avevi avuto apertura da tuo marito e volontà espressa di tagliare quella storia e riprovare....

La moglie di resistenza mi pare proiettata in tutt'altra direzione...e di questo non si può far finta di nulla e cacciare la testa sotto la sabbia inseguendo ad ogni costo un proprio desiderio...:unhappy:


----------



## Daniele (24 Aprile 2010)

Resistere, ho letto tutto e visto che tu sei uno stronzo che non decide per lei ti dico chiaramente di preparale le valige quando è a lavoro e quando torna dirle chiaramente di andarsene via. 5 anni di tradimenti e per lei sei tu lo stronzo che non decide e lei non si accorge di essere la stronza che si è scopata un altro suo collega per giunta, come le più squallide storie di tradimento...ed ovviamente è sempre amore vero. Dovremmo allora smettere di cercare donne o uomini fuori dal posto di lavoro, i fondo l'amore vero è sempre li dentro, no?
Tu devi essere un buon padre, ma per questo devi essere d'esempio anche alle tue figlie e che esempio possono avere da un uomo che mette in mano alla sua carnefice tutte le scelte? 
Poi adesso tu puoi chiedere il divorzio con addebito e quindi le spese almeno non sarebbero a tuo carico e via a crearti una vita migliore, perchè sei un uomo che merita di più di una donna che lo reputa uno stronzo.


----------



## Daniele (24 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> a parte il fatto che semmai è lei che può cacciare te, in caso di separazione...
> non vorrei dire ma fossi in te una parlata con un avvocato me la farei..
> per la serie non mincacciare cose che poi in pratica ti si potrebbero ritorcere contro.


Anna, penso che per via dell'addebito non possa essere lui cacciato nel caso. Ovviamente si potrebbe finire in una giudiziale, ma sarebbe la fine. Secondo me chi tradisce è quello che deve uscire di casa e stop, che sia uomo o donna non importa è lui in difetto.


----------



## Anna A (24 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Resistere, ho letto tutto e visto che tu sei uno stronzo che non decide per lei* ti dico chiaramente di preparale le valige quando è a lavoro e quando torna dirle chiaramente di andarsene via*. 5 anni di tradimenti e per lei sei tu lo stronzo che non decide e lei non si accorge di essere la stronza che si è scopata un altro suo collega per giunta, come le più squallide storie di tradimento...ed ovviamente è sempre amore vero. Dovremmo allora smettere di cercare donne o uomini fuori dal posto di lavoro, i fondo l'amore vero è sempre li dentro, no?
> Tu devi essere un buon padre, ma per questo devi essere d'esempio anche alle tue figlie e che esempio possono avere da un uomo che mette in mano alla sua carnefice tutte le scelte?
> Poi adesso tu puoi chiedere il divorzio con addebito e quindi le spese almeno non sarebbero a tuo carico e via a crearti una vita migliore, perchè sei un uomo che merita di più di una donna che lo reputa uno stronzo.


e lei può mettersi a ridere.. e spedire fuori lui, anche se non subitissimo.


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Resistere, ho letto tutto e visto che tu sei uno stronzo che non decide per lei ti dico chiaramente di preparale le valige quando è a lavoro e quando torna dirle chiaramente di andarsene via. 5 anni di tradimenti e per lei sei tu lo stronzo che non decide e lei non si accorge di essere la stronza che si è scopata un altro suo collega per giunta, come le più squallide storie di tradimento...ed ovviamente è sempre amore vero. Dovremmo allora smettere di cercare donne o uomini fuori dal posto di lavoro, i fondo l'amore vero è sempre li dentro, no?
> Tu devi essere un buon padre, ma per questo devi essere d'esempio anche alle tue figlie e che esempio possono avere da un uomo che mette in mano alla sua carnefice tutte le scelte?
> *Poi adesso tu puoi chiedere il divorzio con addebito e quindi le spese almeno non sarebbero a tuo carico* e via a crearti una vita migliore, perchè sei un uomo che merita di più di una donna che lo reputa uno stronzo.


Complimenti per l'acuta analisi e le solite assolutistiche affermazioni, assolutamente *ERRATE!:up::rotfl::rotfl:*


----------



## Anna A (24 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Anna, penso che per via dell'addebito non possa essere lui cacciato nel caso. Ovviamente si potrebbe finire in una giudiziale, ma sarebbe la fine. Secondo me chi tradisce è quello che deve uscire di casa e stop, che sia uomo o donna non importa è lui in difetto.


addebito?
in caso di addebito l'unico vantaggio per lui sarebbe quello di non passarle il mantenimento (a lei non ai figli), per il resto rischia di dover far fagotto e pedalare. lui, eh, non lei.


----------



## Daniele (24 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> addebito?
> in caso di addebito l'unico vantaggio per lui sarebbe quello di non passarle il mantenimento (a lei non ai figli), per il resto rischia di dover far fagotto e pedalare. lui, eh, non lei.


Non è detto! Dipende sempre dal giudice e considera che ho conosciuto due casi di uomini che hanno avuto l'affidamento delle figlie perchè la madre è andata a vivere con l'amante. In questo caso se la donzella vuole vivere con l'amante è il tale che si deve prendere lei, non lui che deve dare la casa ai nuovi arrivati, sarebbe anche brutto ed assai ineducativo per le figlie.


----------



## Daniele (24 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> e lei può mettersi a ridere.. e spedire fuori lui, anche se non subitissimo.


Per parità di concetto, lei non può permettersi di spedire fuori lui manco a volerlo. Solo un giudice può farlo e come ho visto in passato dare troppo per certo che siano sempre le donne a vincerla è solo un mito.


----------



## Daniele (24 Aprile 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Complimenti per l'acuta analisi e le solite assolutistiche affermazioni, assolutamente *ERRATE!:up::rotfl::rotfl:*


L'addebito lo può chiedere, su questo non c'è dubbio ed in questo caso almeno le spese legali saranno a carico di lei...e non sono pochine. Conosco coniugi che non si sono divorziati per...mancanza di denaro.
Poi se un uomo debba sempre subire per forza maggiore i diktat femminili nelle separazioni allora sinceramente il matrimonio è meglio evitarlo da parte maschile, è solo una struttura di sicurezza per una donna... fonte di sicuro fastidio per un uomo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Anna, penso che per via dell'addebito non possa essere lui cacciato nel caso. Ovviamente si potrebbe finire in una giudiziale, ma sarebbe la fine. Secondo me chi tradisce è quello che deve uscire di casa e stop, che sia uomo o donna non importa è lui in difetto.


 Non funziona così.


----------



## Anna A (24 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Per parità di concetto, lei non può permettersi di spedire fuori lui manco a volerlo. Solo un giudice può farlo e come ho visto in passato dare troppo per certo che siano sempre le donne a vincerla è solo un mito.


fai troppo casino.
se lei se ne va di sua sponte è un discorso.. ma che un giudice mandi via da casa una madre, anche con il condiviso, la vedo pura utopia.
di norma i figli hanno collocazione presso la madre. ergo: chi rischia il trasloco secondo te?


----------



## Anna A (24 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non funziona così.


ma infatti.. solo che lui pensa che la legge si applichi secondo l'animo e non secondo la legge.


----------



## Daniele (24 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> fai troppo casino.
> se lei se ne va di sua sponte è un discorso.. ma che un giudice mandi via da casa una madre, anche con il condiviso, la vedo pura utopia.
> di norma i figli hanno collocazione presso la madre. ergo: chi rischia il trasloco secondo te?


In questo caso non sono figli piccoli, e come il caso di cui parlai erano circa della medesima età...e fu fuori la madre. Non un caso ma due casi e con madri all'incirca con i medesimi problemi, cioè incapacità di prendersi responsabilità (a detta dei figli stessi). Una prassi non è legge, e sarebbe meglio che non esistesse questa prassi, ogni caso dovrebbe essere valutato a uno ad uno senza guardare al sesso dei genitori, questa si chiama equità e giustizia che dovrebbero essere lo scopo della legge.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Veramente gli uomini hanno più la cultura della coltellata, se stiamo alle cronache.


Mah, ammetto, sono molto amareggiato...ogni giorno si legge sul giornale di mariti che ammazzano la moglie.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> a parte il fatto che semmai è lei che può cacciare te, in caso di separazione...
> non vorrei dire ma fossi in te una parlata con un avvocato me la farei..
> per la serie non mincacciare cose che poi in pratica ti si potrebbero ritorcere contro.


Vero.
Però questa legge in cui si usano i figli, in un certo modo è molto iniqua.
Non a caso, ho dovuto ricorrere a certi sistemi, caso mai si verificassero certe condizioni.
Dura lex!


----------



## Anna A (24 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> In questo caso non sono figli piccoli, e come il caso di cui parlai erano circa della medesima età...e fu fuori la madre. Non un caso ma due casi e con madri all'incirca con i medesimi problemi, cioè incapacità di prendersi responsabilità (a detta dei figli stessi). Una prassi non è legge, e sarebbe meglio che non esistesse questa prassi, ogni caso dovrebbe essere valutato a uno ad uno senza guardare al sesso dei genitori, questa si chiama equità e giustizia che dovrebbero essere lo scopo della legge.


va bè, ma quelli che riporti sono casi fuori dal comune.
il discorso é che uno può chiedere ed ottenere la separazione, indipendentemente da quello che tu ritieni eticamente giusto o sbagliato.
tutto è partito dal fatto che realistico (non mi ricordo bene il nick) diceva di non volerla cacciare. non la può cacciare e prima lo capisce e prima inizia a non sottovalutare certi aspetti...
te capì?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Aprile 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Amoremio, nel tuo caso avevi avuto apertura da tuo marito e volontà espressa di tagliare quella storia e riprovare....
> 
> La moglie di resistenza mi pare proiettata in tutt'altra direzione...e di questo non si può far finta di nulla e cacciare la testa sotto la sabbia inseguendo ad ogni costo un proprio desiderio...:unhappy:


Ma al solito c'è il sistema vizioso di tradi.
Non abbiamo qui, la moglie di resistenza a scrivere, e nessuno può dire di essere nel cuore di un altro.
Fedi, come mai, quando si litiga tra marito e moglie, saltano sempre fuori gli stessi fatti, visti da punti di vista opposti?

Quello che a me sfugge è anche questo.
Come può uno dirsi innamorato di una donna dopo che ci convive da 20 anni? Non passa l'innamoramento e ci si abitua alla presenza dell'altro? Non si passa forse al calar della passione alla conoscenza e accettazione dell'altro? O eventualmente al rifiuto?


----------



## Anna A (24 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero.
> Però questa legge in cui si usano i figli, in un certo modo è molto iniqua.
> Non a caso, ho dovuto ricorrere a certi sistemi, caso mai si verificassero certe condizioni.
> Dura lex!


dura lex sed lex, caro conte.
e tu puoi ricorrere a tutte le strategie che credi, ma se tua moglie volesse, a far fagotto con gamellino incorporato, saresti tu.


----------



## resistere (24 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè loro sono specialiste a fare in modo che sia tu a scegliere per loro. Così poi se fanno la scelta sbagliata e si pentono è colpa tua.
> Ti dò un consiglio empirico, se le fai una domanda, non permettere che ti risponda con un'altra domanda.
> Quella è la prima tecnica salta fossi...
> 
> ...


Si preparare la strada. Oggi al solo pensiero di dover fare la strada senza la mia famiglia mi fa molto male. Ma dopo la terapia di coppia una decisione si dovrà pure prendere. Mi sto guardando intorno per vedere se ci sono altre possibilità. Palestra, amici di lunga data, figli e poi.....  in futuro   una compagna che condivida con me i prossimi anni .Certo, non mi ci vedo a prendere lezioni di ballo latino americano , per frequentare altri ambienti, ma se occorre lo farò. Se dovrò mettermi in gioco lo farò. Tutto sommato non sono poi così male. Ma fino alla fine proverò a far capire a mia moglie che sta facendo un grande errore. Un uomo che le dà tutta questa disponibilità non lo trova dappertutto. Vedremo.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> va bè, ma quelli che riporti sono casi fuori dal comune.
> il discorso é che uno può chiedere ed ottenere la separazione, indipendentemente da quello che tu ritieni eticamente giusto o sbagliato.
> tutto è partito dal fatto che realistico (non mi ricordo bene il nick) diceva di non volerla cacciare. non la può cacciare e prima lo capisce e prima inizia a non sottovalutare certi aspetti...
> te capì?


E invece le donne possono cacciare eh? COME MAI?
Su queste cose, ho visto che vanno bene, quelli che si mettono d'accordo prima, e poi stanno ai patti che verranno regolamentati. Quando uno inizia a cambiare idea ogni 3 per due, a seconda dell'evolversi della situazione, uhm...ci si infogna in sabbie mobili...ingrassando per bene gli avvocati.

Giusto.
Uno può sempre chiedere.
Mica è detto che perchè uno chiede, l'altro acconsenta.


----------



## Anna A (24 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma al solito c'è il sistema vizioso di tradi.
> Non abbiamo qui, la moglie di resistenza a scrivere, e nessuno può dire di essere nel cuore di un altro.
> Fedi, come mai, quando si litiga tra marito e moglie, saltano sempre fuori gli stessi fatti, visti da punti di vista opposti?
> 
> ...


ed è poprio l'abitudine il miglior baluardo verso l'esterno.
non fosse che il mio è amore, anche se malato..con mio marito non mi separo per il fatto che come litigo con lui, senza strascichi di rancore, non ho mai litigato con nessuno.
non smetterò mai di dirlo: come si litiga con il marito/moglie con nessuno mai. è una delle forze del matrimonio, ahimè troppo sottovalutata:rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> va bè, ma quelli che riporti sono casi fuori dal comune.
> il discorso é che uno può chiedere ed ottenere la separazione, indipendentemente da quello che tu ritieni eticamente giusto o sbagliato.
> tutto è partito dal fatto che realistico (non mi ricordo bene il nick) diceva di non volerla cacciare. non la può cacciare e prima lo capisce e prima inizia a non sottovalutare certi aspetti...
> te capì?


Quoto.
Un colloquio con l'avvocato però sarebbe utile a Resistere proprio per avere chiaro il quadro della situazione, nelle condizioni loro specifiche (anche patrimoniali, di reddito ecc) che non conosciamo e non possiamo e dobbiamo conoscere.
Oltre al fatto che anche un avvocato non esprime un parere senza avere i dati, tanto meno possiamo farlo noi.
Possiamo citare casi conosciuti personali o di conoscenti, ma non sono applicabili a tutti.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> dura lex sed lex, caro conte.
> e tu puoi ricorrere a tutte le strategie che credi, ma se tua moglie volesse, a far fagotto con gamellino incorporato, saresti tu.


Impossibile, guarda, mi ci scommetto la casa. Eheheeehh...
Guarda eh, che sono stupido, ma non scemo eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Sempre fatto el finto mona.

Ovvio, però, se io faccio un passo falso, offro a lei la possibilità che tu dici.
Però credimi, sapere certe cose, che tu mi ribadisci, mi obbligano a tenere un certo contegno...capisci?


----------



## Anna A (24 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E invece le donne possono cacciare eh? COME MAI?
> Su queste cose, ho visto che vanno bene, quelli che si mettono d'accordo prima, e poi stanno ai patti che verranno regolamentati. Quando uno inizia a cambiare idea ogni 3 per due, a seconda dell'evolversi della situazione, uhm...ci si infogna in sabbie mobili...ingrassando per bene gli avvocati.
> 
> Giusto.
> ...


 
se se patti... stai buonino piuttosto e non sfidare la sorte:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ed è poprio l'abitudine il miglior baluardo verso l'esterno.
> non fosse che il mio è amore, anche se malato..con mio marito non mi separo per il fatto che come litigo con lui, senza strascichi di rancore, non ho mai litigato con nessuno.
> non smetterò mai di dirlo: come si litiga con il marito/moglie con nessuno mai. è una delle forze del matrimonio, ahimè troppo sottovalutata:rotfl:


Ma ovvio...tu lo ami per davvero tuo marito.
Non per convenienza.


----------



## Anna A (24 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Impossibile, guarda, mi ci scommetto la casa. Eheheeehh...
> Guarda eh, che sono stupido, ma non scemo eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Sempre fatto el finto mona.
> 
> ...


il contegno andrebbe tenuto a prescindere.


----------



## resistere (24 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma al solito c'è il sistema vizioso di tradi.
> Non abbiamo qui, la moglie di resistenza a scrivere, e nessuno può dire di essere nel cuore di un altro.
> Fedi, come mai, quando si litiga tra marito e moglie, saltano sempre fuori gli stessi fatti, visti da punti di vista opposti?
> 
> ...


Il mio è un innamoramento maturo, completo, fatto di carezze, di comprensione, di condivisione, di sesso, di abbracci, di stare vicino nei momenti del bisogno (come adesso), di crescere i figli. Non è l'amore che strappa i capelli che puoi avere quando si è giovani. Quello lo abbiamo avuto ed è stato bellissimo. A 50 anni si è cresciuti. E' cambiata mia moglie (e si è visto) e sono cambiato anch'io. Non siamo più i ragazzi spensierati di una volta. La continua ricerca dell'amore "fuori di testa" lo lascio ad altri. E' un peccato che a questa età e con più tempo a disposizione (i figli crescono) ci si debba lasciare.Potremmo fare cose bellissime, ma ....bisogna essere in due. Per cui prima di lasciarla resisto.


----------



## Daniele (24 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> .
> tutto è partito dal fatto che realistico (non mi ricordo bene il nick) diceva di non volerla cacciare. non la può cacciare e prima lo capisce e prima inizia a non sottovalutare certi aspetti...
> te capì?


Ci sarebbe l'opzione valige fuori dalla porta e serratura cambiata! Illegale, stronza come condizione ma reale e tangibile come cacciata fuori. Poi dopo le cose cambieranno, ovviamente, ma nel frattempo si è data una brutta botta da risolvere a chi ci direbbe che siamo stronzi a non farla scegliere, forse rinsavisce???? Sinceramente in questi casi la comprensione deve essere il minimo, non so perchè ma chi è  comprensivo ci prende sempre dentro.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> se se patti... stai buonino piuttosto e non sfidare la sorte:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Beh...la sorte...peggio di così...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Anna A (24 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ovvio...tu lo ami per davvero tuo marito.
> Non per convenienza.


in ogni caso non ho mai pensato alla convenienza.. ma mai, mai..


----------



## contepinceton (24 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> il contegno andrebbe tenuto a prescindere.


Pfui...vuoi mettere? Ma in definitiva non è tutto un tentativo affinchè non si volti in aceto? Quando il vino si è girato in aceto: è finita. Quando è finita è finita. A prescindere.


----------



## Anna A (24 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ci sarebbe l'opzione valige fuori dalla porta e serratura cambiata! Illegale, stronza come condizione ma reale e tangibile come cacciata fuori. Poi dopo le cose cambieranno, ovviamente, ma nel frattempo si è data una brutta botta da risolvere a chi ci direbbe che siamo stronzi a non farla scegliere, forse rinsavisce???? Sinceramente in questi casi la comprensione deve essere il minimo, non so perchè ma chi è comprensivo ci prende sempre dentro.


peccato che non è fattibile in nessun caso, a meno chè, lei non sia già andata via e in quel caso (anche se non legalissimo) si può cambiare la serratura.
e in ogni caso non mi pare che lui voglia mandarla via, quindi discorso inutile.. tranne il consiglio (mio) di fare una chiaccherata con l'avvocato, cosa che lui al momento nemmeno prende in considerazione sbagliando, secondo me.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> in ogni caso non ho mai pensato alla convenienza.. ma mai, mai..


Lo so!!!
Ma mica tutte le donne sono come te.
Infatti io ho una sincera venerazione per te!
E lo sai.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Il mio è un innamoramento maturo, completo, fatto di carezze, di comprensione, di condivisione, di sesso, di abbracci, di stare vicino nei momenti del bisogno (come adesso), di crescere i figli. Non è l'amore che strappa i capelli che puoi avere quando si è giovani. Quello lo abbiamo avuto ed è stato bellissimo. A 50 anni si è cresciuti. E' cambiata mia moglie (e si è visto) e sono cambiato anch'io. Non siamo più i ragazzi spensierati di una volta. La continua ricerca dell'amore "fuori di testa" lo lascio ad altri. E' un peccato che a questa età e con più tempo a disposizione (i figli crescono) ci si debba lasciare.Potremmo fare cose bellissime, ma ....bisogna essere in due. Per cui prima di lasciarla resisto.


Ma ascolta na roba: sto innamoramento è condiviso? Non ti sei mai sentito SOLO a vedere o a credere in certe cose? Guarda eh? Che se tanto mi dà tanto, come mai, io ho visto banalizzati i miei bisogni? Esci dalla porta e fatalità trovi chi considera i tuoi bisogni non banali, ma fondamentali.

Io ti chiedo dammi un bicchiere d'acqua.
Tu inizi a voler convincermi che non ho sete.
Esco e trovo una che ti dice: Ma ***** stai morendo di sete, per forza sei ridotto così, qua ci penso io.
Non solo mi ha dato un bicchiere, ma mi ha messo in garage un carico di camion di quell'acqua. 

Non ho più chiesto un bicchiere a chi mi voleva convincere che non avevo sete.

Anna, la sorte, vedi?


----------



## Anna A (24 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Il mio è un innamoramento maturo, completo, fatto di carezze, di comprensione, di condivisione, di sesso, di abbracci, di stare vicino nei momenti del bisogno (come adesso), di crescere i figli. Non è l'amore che strappa i capelli che puoi avere quando si è giovani. Quello lo abbiamo avuto ed è stato bellissimo. A 50 anni si è cresciuti. E' cambiata mia moglie (e si è visto) e sono cambiato anch'io. Non siamo più i ragazzi spensierati di una volta. La continua ricerca dell'amore "fuori di testa" lo lascio ad altri. E' un peccato che a questa età e con più tempo a disposizione (i figli crescono) ci si debba lasciare.Potremmo fare cose bellissime, ma ....bisogna essere in due. Per cui prima di lasciarla resisto.


resisti ma spendi 2 euro di tel e chiama un avvocato di fiducia. secondo me sei ancora troppo nel mondo del tutto passa e io non vorrei gufare ma non la vedo benissimo.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> peccato che non è fattibile in nessun caso, a meno chè, lei non sia già andata via e in quel caso (anche se non legalissimo) si può cambiare la serratura.
> e in ogni caso non mi pare che lui voglia mandarla via, quindi discorso inutile.. tranne il consiglio (mio) di fare una chiaccherata con l'avvocato, cosa che lui al momento nemmeno prende in considerazione sbagliando, secondo me.


Certo: io ho un'amica avvocato, e ci ho sempre fatto delle belle chiaccherate. Ho imparato, che un avvocato, non è mai disposto, se professionale, a vedere le cose secondo i criteri di verità e giustizia che abbiamo noi. E infatti mi ha sempre aperto gli occhi, su costi e benefici di certe operazioni. Tante volte è meglio fare ammenda, che innescare lotte senza quartieri.

Poi ovvio, dipende sempre dal potere che io ho.
Se ho potere, posso farla franca in barba ad ogni legge.
Non solo resto impunito, ma se voglio, ti distruggo.

La verità è che se sei il signor nessuno, tante volte l'avvocato, amico, ti dice, ma in che casini ti vuoi infilare, lascia perdere.


----------



## Anna A (24 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo so!!!
> Ma mica tutte le donne sono come te.
> Infatti io ho una sincera venerazione per te!
> E lo sai.


non so come sono le altre..
ma ho avuto una gran fortuna nella vita: la salute e la voglia di lavorare.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> resisti ma spendi 2 euro di tel e chiama un avvocato di fiducia. secondo me sei ancora troppo nel mondo del tutto passa e io non vorrei gufare ma non la vedo benissimo.


Però Anna, mica è obbligatorio separarsi solo perchè c'è una storia alternativa di mezzo. Bisognerebbe che loro due si mettessero lì e si dicessero: ABBIAMO un problema. Che facciamo?

Ovvio, se uno è disposto a concedere tutto pur di non venir abbandonato...

Mah, il mio sesto senso mi ha aiutato.
L'aver costruito e vissuto una vita parallela nel matrimonio ( e non sto parlando certo con un'altra donna), ha fatto si, che se per caso le acque si fanno cattive, sappia dove e come rifugiarmi. 
COme dice il salmo?
Maledetto l'uomo che confida nell'uomo!


----------



## contepinceton (24 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> non so come sono le altre..
> ma ho avuto una gran fortuna nella vita: la salute e la voglia di lavorare.


Mah ognuna è diversa, ed entra ed esce secondo diverse tipologie, mi piace che tu consideri fortuna, quei due aspetti lì.
In una parola: indipendente.
L'indipendenza e la libertà non hanno prezzo. Non hanno prezzo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2010)

A me pare che a Resistere delle opinioni legali di non avvocati e delle strategie di chi vuol salvaguardarsi il didietro non interessa e che il suo pensiero è ora rivolto a capire se può salvare un matrimonio in cui ha creduto e ancora crede e che non è il tipo di matrimonio di chi pensa come prima cosa al soddisfacimento dei suoi bisogni e a salvaguardare le proprietà ...per cui...si può anche evitare di andare O.T. Mi pare che la delicata e dolorosa situazione di Resistere lo meriti e imponga.

Resistere ti consiglio, come a tutti coloro che si trovano nella tua situazione, di consultare un avvocato sia per sapere come dovresti muoverti in caso decidessi per una separazione, sia per far sapere a lei che la ami e credi di dover dare una possibilità alla vostra unione, ma non agisci da acquiescente a ogni suo capriccio.


----------



## MK (24 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Anna, penso che per via dell'addebito non possa essere lui cacciato nel caso. Ovviamente si potrebbe finire in una giudiziale, ma sarebbe la fine. Secondo me chi tradisce è quello che deve uscire di casa e stop, che sia uomo o donna non importa è lui in difetto.


Ma quando mai, l'addebito è difficile da provare e comunque al limite porterebbe soltanto ad un alleggerimento dell'eventuale assegno di mantenimento.


----------



## Anna A (24 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me pare che a Resistere delle opinioni legali di non avvocati e delle strategie di chi vuol salvaguardarsi il didietro non interessa e che il suo pensiero è ora rivolto a capire se può salvare un matrimonio in cui ha creduto e ancora crede e che non è il tipo di matrimonio di chi pensa come prima cosa al soddisfacimento dei suoi bisogni e a salvaguardare le proprietà ...per cui...si può anche evitare di andare O.T. Mi pare che la delicata e dolorosa situazione di Resistere lo meriti e imponga.
> 
> Resistere ti consiglio, come a tutti coloro che si trovano nella tua situazione, di consultare un avvocato sia per sapere come dovresti muoverti in caso decidessi per una separazione, sia per far sapere a lei che la ami e credi di dover dare una possibilità alla vostra unione, ma non agisci da acquiescente a ogni suo capriccio.


 
cioè.. prima dici che io e conte siamo OT e poi tu stessa gli consigli di consultare un avvocato?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> cioè.. prima dici che io e conte siamo OT e poi tu stessa gli consigli di consultare un avvocato?


 Un conto è consigliare l'avvocato per uno o due o tre post ...un conto che uno, nella situazione di Resistere, debba leggersi per tre pagine come è stato furbo conte a sistemarsi la casa e a non lasciare tracce di tradimenti in modo da poter, nel caso, sbatter fuori moglie e figlia...


----------



## resistere (24 Aprile 2010)

AGGIORNAMENTO:

Mia moglie non ha mai smesso di messaggiare e telefonare all'altro. Ho potuto verificare. Questo ovviamente cambia un pò tutto. Lei mi ha detto sempre che con l'altro la situazione era chiusa e non si sentivano più, ma così non è . Ora senza fare tanti casini che cosa mi consigliate di fare?


----------



## Anna A (24 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> AGGIORNAMENTO:
> 
> Mia moglie non ha mai smesso di messaggiare e telefonare all'altro. Ho potuto verificare. Questo ovviamente cambia un pò tutto. Lei mi ha detto sempre che con l'altro la situazione era chiusa e non si sentivano più, ma così non è . Ora senza fare tanti casini che cosa mi consigliate di fare?


telefona all'avvocato lunedì mattina.
sono stata paragnosta ma me lo sentivo che dopo 5 anni non sarebbe finita come pensavi tu.
tutelati, come prima cosa.
se poi ci sarà spazio per ricostruire.. lei non deve cmq darlo per scontato!!!
hai capito???? se no vengo lì e ti prendo per il coppino fino a quando non lo capisci.


----------



## Daniele (24 Aprile 2010)

Secondo me lei ti ha detto tutto per poter non scegliere lei e per...fare una buona figura davanti al mondo. Se tu la cacciassi di casa come dovresti fare lei stessa potrebbe dire menzogne su di te e ne usciresti con le ossa rotte prima di poter dire che lei ti ha tradito per anni, in poche parole potresti rischiare di avere tutti contro anche le tue figlie che lei potrebbe manovrare contro di te ed ora da quello che hai aggiunto potrei crederlo eccome.
Non so che consigliarti, ma salvati da questa nave che sta affondando!!! La famiglia come la intendevi tu è già finita, purtroppo per te e mi spiace davvero molto.
Ha ragione Anna...vai dall'avvocato lunedì e salvati davvero, non farti mettere sotto per l'amore che provi per lei e per le tue figlie, salva il salvabile prima di perdere tutto.


----------



## MK (24 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> AGGIORNAMENTO:
> 
> Mia moglie non ha mai smesso di messaggiare e telefonare all'altro. Ho potuto verificare. Questo ovviamente cambia un pò tutto. Lei mi ha detto sempre che con l'altro la situazione era chiusa e non si sentivano più, ma così non è . Ora senza fare tanti casini che cosa mi consigliate di fare?


Controlli il suo cellulare? Certo che cambia tutto. Potresti parlarne con la psicologa. Metterla con le spalle al muro (tua moglie) non migliorerebbe la situazione...


----------



## Anna A (24 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Secondo me lei ti ha detto tutto per poter non scegliere lei e per...fare una buona figura davanti al mondo. Se tu la cacciassi di casa come dovresti fare lei stessa potrebbe dire menzogne su di te e ne usciresti con le ossa rotte prima di poter dire che lei ti ha tradito per anni, in poche parole potresti rischiare di avere tutti contro anche le tue figlie che lei potrebbe manovrare contro di te ed ora da quello che hai aggiunto potrei crederlo eccome.
> Non so che consigliarti, ma salvati da questa nave che sta affondando!!! La famiglia come la intendevi tu è già finita, purtroppo per te e mi spiace davvero molto.
> Ha ragione Anna...vai dall'avvocato lunedì e salvati davvero, non farti mettere sotto per l'amore che provi per lei e per le tue figlie, salva il salvabile prima di perdere tutto.


 
aridaje con il cacciarla di casa.. ma lo vuoi capire o no che non può farlo?


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> AGGIORNAMENTO:
> 
> Mia moglie non ha mai smesso di messaggiare e telefonare all'altro. Ho potuto verificare. Questo ovviamente cambia un pò tutto. Lei mi ha detto sempre che con l'altro la situazione era chiusa e non si sentivano più, ma così non è . Ora senza fare tanti casini che cosa mi consigliate di fare?


Inizia col tutelarti con il consiglio che Anna e persa ti han datto: senti un avvocato (anche solo per il....non si sa mai!)

Inizia a farle capire che non sei disposto a farti prendere in giro, ciurlando sulla tua buona fede e le tue oneste intenzioni...

Mi par di capire che non sei il tipo da scenate....ma mostrale tutta la tua incazzatura e che il rischio che tu una decisione forte la prenda davvero è quanto mai reale...

Mettila davanti alla tua possibilità/volontà di non coprire la cosa con i figli, per non passare tu per quello scoglionato "pernonsisabenequalemotivo" ma che ne hai di ben donde... 

Smettila di pensare che lei non cercherà in qualche modo di pararselo A TUO DANNO...:unhappy:


----------



## aristocat (24 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> AGGIORNAMENTO:
> 
> Mia moglie non ha mai smesso di messaggiare e telefonare all'altro. Ho potuto verificare. Questo ovviamente cambia un pò tutto. Lei mi ha detto sempre che con l'altro la situazione era chiusa e non si sentivano più, ma così non è . Ora senza fare tanti casini che cosa mi consigliate di fare?


A questo punto farei come dice Fedifrago. 

Avere scoperto quest'ultima cosa è importante, perchè a differenza del "pre-confessione", adesso c'è il "post-confessione", in cui lei aveva mostrato sulla carta la buona volontà di "tornare in carreggiata", accettando la terapia psicologica ecc. Le sue menzogne - adesso - hanno una sfumatura ben diversa dal "pre"-confessione.

Comunque a questo punto la devi affrontare tua moglie (parandoti la testa con un avvocato), perchè non puoi permettere che questo percorso diventi una farsa sin dall'inizio.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> AGGIORNAMENTO:
> 
> Mia moglie non ha mai smesso di messaggiare e telefonare all'altro. Ho potuto verificare. Questo ovviamente cambia un pò tutto. Lei mi ha detto sempre che con l'altro la situazione era chiusa e non si sentivano più, ma così non è . Ora senza fare tanti casini che cosa mi consigliate di fare?


Ovvio che non ha smesso di sentirlo.
Se una persona vive come lutto la separazione con l'amante, piuttosto che pensare al tuo possibile abbandono non so, per me dice piu' di tante parole.

Ho capito che tu rimani per amore e mi dispiace, ma forse dovresti mollare la presa.
Tua moglie e' sicuramente confuso, ma guarda che nulla e' definitvo.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Da marito, posso dirti, che non ho mai pensato alla moglie come compagna, ma solo come ad un essere più debole, da accudire.*
> *Tu sei tu, io un marito che mi considera un essere debole da accudire non lo voglio... ma non sono un essere debole da accudire, per altre puo' andare bene.*
> Forse tu hai un carattere forte e indipendente.
> Voi donne siete troppo esigenti.
> *Chi troppo vuole, giustamente, nulla stringe*.


Non voglio stringere un bel niente: se chi mi piace vuol stare con me ci sta se no e' libero di andarsene. Non mi ostinerei a tenere qualcuno che non vuole restare, per amore che io provo. Amore e' anche capire quando e' il caso di mollare la presa.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu sei una donna, non un uomo, lettri.
> Ignavius l'ha cacciata?
> Kid?
> Becco?
> ...


Ignavius ha un'altra relazione.
Kid ha fatto la cazzata prima.
Becco sinceramente non ricordo... ma per uomini che hanno perdonato ci sono altrettante donne che l'hanno fatto.
La mia opinione non vale per la categoria "donne", non generalizzare perche' io non l'ho fatto.

Prendi troppo alla lettera il buttare fuori... io ho buttato fuori il mio ex... ma di fatto sono io quella che ha fatto le valigie.

Alle corna non do peso, qui il punto non son le corna... rispetto al resto passano veramente in secondo piano.

Quando scrivo se hai bisogno di spiegazioni sui miei post fammi sapere


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> AGGIORNAMENTO:
> 
> Mia moglie non ha mai smesso di messaggiare e telefonare all'altro. Ho potuto verificare. Questo ovviamente cambia un pò tutto. Lei mi ha detto sempre che con l'altro la situazione era chiusa e non si sentivano più, ma così non è . Ora senza fare tanti casini che cosa mi consigliate di fare?


 Questo non è insolito.
E' difficile chiudere una situazione con decisione.
Però lo deve fare.


----------



## resistere (24 Aprile 2010)

Lunedì parlerò con un avvocato per verificare le cose nel caso la situazione prenda una brutta piega.

Una volta parlato con lui ed avere le idee chiare sotto l'aspetto legale chiederò un appuntamento con la psicologa per spiegarle gli ultimi avvenimenti.

Solo dopo aver fatto queste ultime cose potrò affrontare anche a brutto muso mia moglie e poi decidere in un senso o nell'altro.

O da parte sua  c'è un cambio a 360 gradi oppure con il cuore spezzato andrò per la mia strada tutelando prima di tutto le mie figlie (come si farà a dirglielo mi piange il cuore) e poi me stesso.
 Un'altra cosa l'altro è ancora il caso che non lo coinvolga?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ovvio che non ha smesso di sentirlo.
> Se una persona vive come lutto la separazione con l'amante, piuttosto che pensare al tuo possibile abbandono non so, per me dice piu' di tante parole.
> 
> Ho capito che tu rimani per amore e mi dispiace, ma forse dovresti mollare la presa.
> Tua moglie e' sicuramente confuso, ma guarda che nulla e' definitvo.


 Quoto.


----------



## Anna A (24 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Lunedì parlerò con un avvocato per verificare le cose nel caso la situazione prenda una brutta piega.
> 
> Una volta parlato con lui ed avere le idee chiare sotto l'aspetto legale chiederò un appuntamento con la psicologa per spiegarle gli ultimi avvenimenti.
> 
> ...


 
ma guarda che non c'è bisogno di essere drastici ... io ho dovuto imparare a gestire tutto il casino senza creare panico in mio figlio.
risultato? marito ancora in casa e padrone di fare e disfare, salvo che non sa che io me ne frego e faccio quel che mi pare. due gg fa per dimostrarmi che cmq è lui che comanda, mi ha buttato fuori in giardino un maglione bellissimo e solo perché ho detto che mi stava benissimo detto anche da un altro.
morale: mai dire niente.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Lunedì parlerò con un avvocato per verificare le cose nel caso la situazione prenda una brutta piega.
> 
> Una volta parlato con lui ed avere le idee chiare sotto l'aspetto legale chiederò un appuntamento con la psicologa per spiegarle gli ultimi avvenimenti.
> 
> ...


Perché vorresti coinvolgerlo?
Lei avrà confessato perché voleva ricostruire o perché lui l'ha mollata?
Già lei racconterà una sua versione dei fatti del tutto fantasiosa a se stessa e a lui ...se tu dovessi contattarlo avvaloreresti l'idea che sei ossessivo.
Cosa potresti ricavare da un colloquio? Ti fideresti di quel che potrebbe dirti?


----------



## resistere (24 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma guarda che non c'è bisogno di essere drastici ... io ho dovuto imparare a gestire tutto il casino senza creare panico in mio figlio.
> risultato? marito ancora in casa e padrone di fare e disfare, salvo che non sa che io me ne frego e faccio quel che mi pare. due gg fa per dimostrarmi che cmq è lui che comanda, mi ha buttato fuori in giardino un maglione bellissimo e solo perché ho detto che mi stava benissimo detto anche da un altro.
> morale: mai dire niente.


guarda che sei un bel tipo, mi fai anche ridere nonostante tutto. Comunque non sarò drastico sarò calcolatore e se mia moglie vorrà potremo rimanere insieme. Ma la vera paura ormai la deve provare. Non si gioca più


----------



## Amarax (24 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> AGGIORNAMENTO:
> 
> Mia moglie non ha mai smesso di messaggiare e telefonare all'altro. Ho potuto verificare. Questo ovviamente cambia un pò tutto. Lei mi ha detto sempre che con l'altro la situazione era chiusa e non si sentivano più, ma così non è . Ora senza fare tanti casini che cosa mi consigliate di fare?


 
Mi dispiace.
Anche io lo temevo.:unhappy:


----------



## Amarax (24 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Lunedì parlerò con un avvocato per verificare le cose nel caso la situazione prenda una brutta piega.
> 
> Una volta parlato con lui ed avere le idee chiare sotto l'aspetto legale chiederò un appuntamento con la psicologa per spiegarle gli ultimi avvenimenti.
> 
> ...


non c'è...5 anni sono un lustro. Una quantità di tempo esageratamente lungo.
Pensa a te. Lui riguarda lei.
Piuttosto pensa che alle ragazze non è necessario dire tutto-tutto.
Incomprensione, perdita di obiettivi. Della madre prima poi tuoi.
Sta su res. Ti serve apparire forte. Diventa attore come lo sono stata e sono io.


----------



## Daniele (24 Aprile 2010)

amarax, lui non deve dire tutto ovviamente, sperando che non sia la madre a mettere in mezzo le figlie.


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Lunedì parlerò con un avvocato per verificare le cose nel caso la situazione prenda una brutta piega.
> 
> Una volta parlato con lui ed avere le idee chiare sotto l'aspetto legale chiederò un appuntamento con la psicologa per spiegarle gli ultimi avvenimenti.
> 
> ...


Il problema non è lui....è lei!

E' con lei che te la devi vedere, potresti anche creare nel suo immaginario la fantasia dell'ammmoreee ostacolato che deve vincere su tutto e tutti o giustificare addirittura il suo sentirsi vittima e tu e la consorte di lui gli stronzi (ricordi quel che ha riportato del colloquio con la psicologa?) che non li lasciano vivere in pace la loro storia...è questo che vuoi? :unhappy:

D'altro canto è inutile pretendere un immediato cambio di atteggiamento solo perchè tu glielo chiedi...quel che devi capire è se potrete ricostruire una nuova storia vostra e se lei almeno ha intenzione di provarci...


----------



## resistere (24 Aprile 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Il problema non è lui....è lei!
> 
> E' con lei che te la devi vedere, potresti anche creare nel suo immaginario la fantasia dell'ammmoreee ostacolato che deve vincere su tutto e tutti o giustificare addirittura il suo sentirsi vittima e tu e la consorte di lui gli stronzi (ricordi quel che ha riportato del colloquio con la psicologa?) che non li lasciano vivere in pace la loro storia...è questo che vuoi? :unhappy:
> 
> D'altro canto è inutile pretendere un immediato cambio di atteggiamento solo perchè tu glielo chiedi...quel che devi capire è se potrete ricostruire una nuova storia vostra e se lei almeno ha intenzione di provarci...


a volte nei comportamenti di mia moglie ho come l'impressione di essere il capro espiatorio della non realizzazione del suo sogno, ma arrivati a questo punto credi che sia dannoso dare l'aut aut o NOI (intesa come famiglia e figli o lui?


----------



## resistere (24 Aprile 2010)

va bene ci penserò su intanto prenderò le informazioni con l'avvocato e la psicologa e poi vi aggiornerò. Vi chiederò ancora aiuto. E comunque grazie di tutto


----------



## aristocat (24 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> guarda che sei un bel tipo, mi fai anche ridere nonostante tutto. Comunque non sarò drastico sarò calcolatore e *se mia moglie vorrà potremo rimanere insieme*. Ma la vera paura ormai la deve provare. Non si gioca più


E qui fai attenzione a non diventare mai "il ripiego"...


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> a volte nei comportamenti di mia moglie ho come l'impressione di essere il capro espiatorio della non realizzazione del suo sogno, ma arrivati a questo punto credi che sia dannoso dare l'aut aut o NOI (intesa come famiglia e figli o lui?


Ma sei sicuro che lei sappia qual'è il suo sogno?

Vi siete confrontati sulle rsipettive aspettative?

Tu in un passaggio  hai riconosciuto che entrambi siete cambiati...sapete chi siete ora? Ve lo siete chiesti? GLIEL'HAI chiesto?

Tu di chi sei innamorato?...io penso di chi era lei anni fa...ma verso quella che si sta dipingendo oggi come falsa inaffidabile....cosa provi realmente?

Più che un aut aut serve capire chi hai di fronte....o qualsiasi cosa dirà...potrebbe esser credibile ora come ora?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma sei sicuro che lei sappia qual'è il suo sogno?
> 
> Vi siete confrontati sulle rsipettive aspettative?
> 
> ...


 Questa è la domamda cruciale.
Chi è rimasto dentro al matrimonio emotivamente e idealmente non riesce neppure a immaginare che il tradimento possa essere stato nulla di più che una deviazione dal percorso e che in quello il traditore debba rientrare. Invece spesso il traditore ha compiuto (all'insaputa del tradito, mistificando, ma molto spesso imputandoglielo) un percorso alternativo, soprattutto se il tradimento non è stato breve, e al momento della rivelazione si trova talmente distante da non ricordare né da dove è partito, né quale fossero la meta e il percorso concordato.
E' possibile ricomporre un percorso comune solo ritracciandone uno nuovo insieme.


----------



## Amarax (25 Aprile 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma sei sicuro che lei sappia qual'è il suo sogno?
> 
> Vi siete confrontati sulle rsipettive aspettative?
> 
> ...


 
E' indubbio che lei si è allontanata da te e da quello che doveva essere il *vostro* sogno. Il sogno in cui eravate* solo* voi e le vostre figlie l'obiettivo principale e quotidiano da coltivare. E' altrettanto indubbio che lei vi ha tagliato fuori da un considerovole spicchio del *suo* quotidiano.
Res...io che ,testarda più di un mulo, sono andata avanti nonostante tutto, ti dico che non ne vale la pena.
Se sta male? caxxi suoi. Nessuno le aveva prescritto la relazione. ha incrociato questo uomo e l'ha voluto e se l'è preso.
Se lo tenesse.
Le mie parole e considerazioni non ti faranno desistere e lo so...ma tienile presenti. Fregatene che sta male e gettale in faccia quanto stai male tu. Almeno se apre gli occhi hai modo di capire cosa dice a te,invece di pensare e crogiolarsi nel *suo* dolore. 
:unhappy: :unhappy: :unhappy: :unhappy:


----------



## resistere (25 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questa è la domamda cruciale.
> Chi è rimasto dentro al matrimonio emotivamente e idealmente non riesce neppure a immaginare che il tradimento possa essere stato nulla di più che una deviazione dal percorso e che in quello il traditore debba rientrare. Invece spesso il traditore ha compiuto (all'insaputa del tradito, mistificando, ma molto spesso imputandoglielo) un percorso alternativo, soprattutto se il tradimento non è stato breve, e al momento della rivelazione si trova talmente distante da non ricordare né da dove è partito, né quale fossero la meta e il percorso concordato.
> E' possibile ricomporre un percorso comune solo ritracciandone uno nuovo insieme.


E' ciò che dovrebbe fare una brava psicologa in una terapia di coppia. Secondo la psic. nei 3 incontri che abbiamo avuto insieme a mia moglie  ha affermato che non ci vede poi tanto distanti, e con un buon lavoro di terapia è possibile effettuare un percorso nuovo insieme. Sono queste parole che mi danno la forza di resistere. Fermo restando poi gli ultimi avvenimenti. Domani vado dall'avvocato e poi parlerò con la psicologa riguardo alle continue telefonate e messaggini fra i ....piccioncini.


----------



## Daniele (25 Aprile 2010)

Resistere, anche Dracula ti inviterebbe a passare la notte nel suo castello...e vi inviterebbe per cena!!! :mrgreen:
La psicologa in parte sta facendo i propri interessi (brutto quando l'aiuto è a pagamento), cioè non vi vede tanto distanti...perchè così può continuare lei stessa nel lavoro e guadagnare. 
Sinceramente se lei non ha troncato non c'è possibilità di riavvicinamento e basta con questa comprensione per lei e questa pacatezza che ti dico ti prterà solo al divorzio sicuro e certo. Mostrale il tuo dolore, il tuo evidente dolore, mostrale il su egoismo nel pensare che tu sei stronzo che non la liberi dal suo inferno...ma se lo è creata sicuramente lei stessa. Dille chiaro e tondo che l'amore della sua vita è una delle più becere e normali storie di infedeltà coniugale, visto che lo ha trovato giusto a lavoro, come fa la media delle persone che cerca l'amante e ripeto, allora non converrebbe mai sposarsi se non con colleghi di lavoro se tutte queste persone hanno trovato l'amore a lavoro.
Evita per ora il discorso figlie e dille che tu stai male, che quello che lei pensa possa essere solo una scelta "tu" o "lui" per te può essere una scelta molto più ampia, cioè "famiglia" o "lui" e che tu negli alti e bassi del vostri rapporto hai creduto comunque sempre nella fammiglia che avevate creato (questo è l'unico modo per superare i bassi).
Daniele


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Aprile 2010)

scusate l'OT ma visto il nome del thread non resisto:


buon 25 Aprile a tutti!


RESISTENZA RESISTENZA RESISTENZA!!!


----------



## resistere (25 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Resistere, anche Dracula ti inviterebbe a passare la notte nel suo castello...e vi inviterebbe per cena!!! :mrgreen:
> La psicologa in parte sta facendo i propri interessi (brutto quando l'aiuto è a pagamento), cioè non vi vede tanto distanti...perchè così può continuare lei stessa nel lavoro e guadagnare.
> Sinceramente se lei non ha troncato non c'è possibilità di riavvicinamento e basta con questa comprensione per lei e questa pacatezza che ti dico ti prterà solo al divorzio sicuro e certo. Mostrale il tuo dolore, il tuo evidente dolore, mostrale il su egoismo nel pensare che tu sei stronzo che non la liberi dal suo inferno...ma se lo è creata sicuramente lei stessa. Dille chiaro e tondo che l'amore della sua vita è una delle più becere e normali storie di infedeltà coniugale, visto che lo ha trovato giusto a lavoro, come fa la media delle persone che cerca l'amante e ripeto, allora non converrebbe mai sposarsi se non con colleghi di lavoro se tutte queste persone hanno trovato l'amore a lavoro.
> Evita per ora il discorso figlie e dille che tu stai male, che quello che lei pensa possa essere solo una scelta "tu" o "lui" per te può essere una scelta molto più ampia, cioè "famiglia" o "lui" e che tu negli alti e bassi del vostri rapporto hai creduto comunque sempre nella fammiglia che avevate creato (questo è l'unico modo per superare i bassi).
> Daniele


Caro Daniele sono daccordo con te per quanto riguarda il fatto che *se non ha troncato non c'è possibilità di avvicinamento*. Ma partendo  da qui è solo una questione di strategia. 

1) fare come tu dici cioè un duro scontro a brutto muso con mia moglie
oppure
2) coinvolgere la psic su questo tema (daccordo è Dracula, ma se va bene lo si può definire anche ....investimento)

Una cosa è certa non posso permettermi di sbagliare ed allora è meglio ragionare un pò di più acquisendo altri consigli ed informazioni (avvocato, psic, voi, messaggerie etc.) e poi si sceglierà la strada giusta.


----------



## tinkerbell (25 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Aggiornamento:
> 
> Allora mia moglie mi ha detto alcune cose riguardo la psicanalista. lo ha voluta vedere da sola perchè mia moglie è in questo momento molto confusa e depressa e a detta di lei è quella che sta peggio (confermo la depressione). Le ha detto che io e l'altro siamo in pratica due stronzi perchè lasciamo a lei la decisione della scelta. *Mia moglie continua a dirmi di lasciarla andare e pensare a me.* Questa ipotesi attualmente non mi interessa. Come mi ha suggerito qualcuno devo fare il mio percorso. E lo farò fino alla fine. Ma mi domando perchè la scelta non la fa lei? La psicanalista le ha detto che da sola può farcela. E allora perchè non si muove e va per la sua strada? Insomma finchè è qui io me la gioco.


Questo è veramente mooooooooooolto interessante.....ce le vedo solo io taaaaaaaante cose sotto a questa frasetta altruistica dette da chi per 5 anni altruismo ne ha avuto solo per se stessa e per colui a cui si donava?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> E' ciò che dovrebbe fare una brava psicologa in una terapia di coppia. Secondo la psic. nei 3 incontri che abbiamo avuto insieme a mia moglie ha affermato che non ci vede poi tanto distanti, e con un buon lavoro di terapia è possibile effettuare un percorso nuovo insieme. Sono queste parole che mi danno la forza di resistere. Fermo restando poi gli ultimi avvenimenti. Domani vado dall'avvocato e poi parlerò con la psicologa riguardo alle continue telefonate e messaggini fra i ....piccioncini.


 Ma il tradimento cos'è se non menzogna?
E il volere rientrare nella coppia cosa può essere se non abbandono della menzogna?
Se si resta nella menzogna, io ci ho messo più di un anno a capire che era ormai connaturata e non abbandonabile, non ci sono margini per poter tornare sulla stessa strada.


----------



## tinkerbell (25 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> AGGIORNAMENTO:
> 
> Mia moglie non ha mai smesso di messaggiare e telefonare all'altro. Ho potuto verificare. Questo ovviamente cambia un pò tutto. Lei mi ha detto sempre che con l'altro la situazione era chiusa e non si sentivano più, ma così non è . Ora senza fare tanti casini che cosa mi consigliate di fare?


Consigli? hai sempre detto che avresti resistito al oltranza...che era lei quelal in lutto...che la  psicologa diceva che bisognava pensare alla sua - di lei - elaborazioen del lutto.......eri tanto convinto che lei fosse quelal a star peggio..........io ripeto quello che scrissi giorni fa.........pensa al tuo di lutto, non pensare a perdonare ad oltranza 5 annid i egoismi e bugie (ci vuole una certa indole e capacità a mentire per non farsi fregare per 5 anni da marito e figlie e amici e parenti e colleghi....ma tanta tanta indole....e tanto tanto menefreghismo...e tanto tanto egoismo....).... un conto è tentar di sanare certe situazioni di convivenz, di figli, di case, di conti, di progetti comuni, un conto è io la amo e la perdono così, facendo tabula rasa, a questo angelo del focvolare che mi ritrovo in casa! Anche perchè tonerà su eh...come la peperonata...
Pensa a te, ripeto.... a te e alla tua elaborazioen del lutto...perchè è la lei che hai sposato che è morta, ora c'è un'altra lei...ti piace questa? si può recuperare? fai il funerale a quelal che pensavi tua moglie intanto...e prenditi tempo....tu...non lei, lei, lei...tanto lei, al limite, continuerà a messaggiare all'altro dicendoti che non è vero....
Pensa a come stai tu...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Aprile 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Questo è veramente mooooooooooolto interessante.....ce le vedo solo io taaaaaaaante cose sotto a questa frasetta altruistica dette da chi per 5 anni altruismo ne ha avuto solo per se stessa e per colui a cui si donava?


 Non lo vedi solo tu...


----------



## tinkerbell (25 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Lunedì parlerò con un avvocato per verificare le cose nel caso la situazione prenda una brutta piega.
> 
> Una volta parlato con lui ed avere le idee chiare sotto l'aspetto legale chiederò un appuntamento con la psicologa per spiegarle gli ultimi avvenimenti.
> 
> ...


Credo che tu abbia problemi più gravi che dire ad un altro "lasciala perdere..."
Qua mi par di capire che è lei che deve lasciar pereder lui....cambiar n. di cellulare...di telefono a casa....stanza di ufficio...mi pare che lei non sia ben disposta a farlo, però... 5 anni di bugie con marito e figli e pensi sia un altro il problema? non lei eh? l'altro... mah... io son stata il III incomodo per anni....e non ero io il problema per quella povera donna che non si meritava nulla, il problema era il marito...che aveva me....e poi un'altra...e poi un'altra...e prima un'altra....e contemporaneamente a me altre... quando uno non ha RISPETTO per la persona che ha scelto di legarsi per la vita il problema è lui...il matrimonio non è solo amore ma anche formalmente un contratto: non muore nessuno se finito l'amore il contratto si scioglie.... si muore dentro, invece se vien meno il rispetto perchè dir bugie diventa la strana più fcile per non sovvertire un ordine che tutto sommato ti fa COMODO così....
Il problema non è il lui che si è messo in mezzo... il problema è lei, guarda...almeno il tuo problema è lei...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Caro Daniele sono daccordo con te per quanto riguarda il fatto che *se non ha troncato non c'è possibilità di avvicinamento*. Ma partendo da qui è solo una questione di strategia.
> 
> 1) fare come tu dici cioè un duro scontro a brutto muso con mia moglie
> oppure
> ...


Rispondo anche a Daniele.
Uno psicologo è ..uno psicologo, non è una chiromante e neanche un prete e neppure un avvocato.
Ognuno sta nel suo ruolo. Lo psicologo può ben vedere chiaramente una situazione, ma deve aiutare il paziente a vederla e a trovare in sè le forze per una soluzione. Non può, non deve, dire cosa si deve fare.


----------



## tinkerbell (25 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Resistere, anche Dracula ti inviterebbe a passare la notte nel suo castello...e vi inviterebbe per cena!!! :mrgreen:*
> *La psicologa in parte sta facendo i propri interessi (brutto quando l'aiuto è a pagamento), cioè non vi vede tanto distanti...perchè così può continuare lei stessa nel lavoro e guadagnare. *
> Sinceramente se lei non ha troncato non c'è possibilità di riavvicinamento e basta con questa comprensione per lei e questa pacatezza che ti dico ti prterà solo al divorzio sicuro e certo. Mostrale il tuo dolore, il tuo evidente dolore, mostrale il su egoismo nel pensare che tu sei stronzo che non la liberi dal suo inferno...ma se lo è creata sicuramente lei stessa. Dille chiaro e tondo che l'amore della sua vita è una delle più becere e normali storie di infedeltà coniugale, visto che lo ha trovato giusto a lavoro, come fa la media delle persone che cerca l'amante e ripeto, allora non converrebbe mai sposarsi se non con colleghi di lavoro se tutte queste persone hanno trovato l'amore a lavoro.
> Evita per ora il discorso figlie e dille che tu stai male, che quello che lei pensa possa essere solo una scelta "tu" o "lui" per te può essere una scelta molto più ampia, cioè "famiglia" o "lui" e che tu negli alti e bassi del vostri rapporto hai creduto comunque sempre nella fammiglia che avevate creato (questo è l'unico modo per superare i bassi).
> Daniele


Osteeee, come è il vino? Buono dottò....
Mi spiace, stavolta concordo con Daniele, pur essendo di indole io una che rispetta il lavoro e la conoscenza altrui....
Una che certa di convincerti che bisogna lavorare sul lutto di lei che sta tanto male...e la di lei in lutto manda sms con pissi pissi e pissi all'altro senza pensare che a te è crollato un grattacielo di 50 piani in testa, mi spiace ma il lutto non sa manco dove sta....
Mai avrei pensato di dire una cosa del genere: lavati l faccia, con l'acqua gelata, prendi fiato e pensa a te (e alle bimbe) solo a te e alle bimbe... non è necessario un divorzio immediato...non è necessario racconatre a due ragazzette che la propria mamma è così o cosà...ci si può prendere uno stop...i miracoli (miracoli eh? perchè 5 anni dic omportamento tale nei VOSTRI riguardi non sono un caso per me!) accadono...e non si sa mai che la lontananza da te non le faccia capire che la donna che è diventata le faccia sotto il profilo morale un pò schifo e voglia farti riacquistare fiducia....


----------



## Daniele (25 Aprile 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> (miracoli eh? perchè 5 anni dic omportamento tale nei VOSTRI riguardi non sono un caso per me!) a


pensa un poco che lei ha tradito anche le sue figlie, pensa che se uscisse dal matrimonio così arrecherebbe del dolore e solo del dolore a loro quando bastava resistere da parte sua.
Ricorda, non difendi solo te, ma anche le tue figlie, tua moglie ha da pensare un poco sul fatto che è una cattiva moglie ed una pessima madre, perchè il tempo che ha usato con l'amante non era quello tuo che non avendo intuito nulla non hai avuto alcuna modifica nelle tue abitudini, ma del tempo per le figlie.
pensa a quante volte tu hai dovuto fare le veci sue con loro, accompagnarle da qualche parte perchè lei aveva del lavoro urgente da sbrigare (non spiegando che era un lavoro di altro genere).
Pensa a quanto è stata scorretta con tutti voi e pensa, con lei riuscirai a ricostruire, questa non è tua moglie, è una donnetta che deve decidere se essere ancora tale o tornare donna.


----------



## resistere (25 Aprile 2010)

Domenica difficile. Mia figlia più grande in gita e l'altra ora è uscita al centro. Io con mia moglie e i mille dubbi che mi assalgono. Ora usciamo insieme. Una passeggiata un caffè a casa di amici e stasera le ho proposto una serata al pub con musica dal vivo. E' un pò tutto per divagarsi. Domani è una giornata importante. Vedremo. Ho un gran magone nello stomaco, ma sono vivo.Porca miseria non mi lascerò abbattere. Grazie a tutti voi.


----------



## cattivo (25 Aprile 2010)

sono nuovo ho letto la tua storia  e ti sono vicino. mi permetto un consiglio fai appello al tuo orgoglio si duro inflessibile so che è difficile ma certe volte puà rivelarsi una tecnica vincente


----------



## contepinceton (25 Aprile 2010)

*Mah...*

Per me è andata.
Ma dico, come si fa a convincere una donna a volerci bene, a voler stare con noi, se ha oramai la testa e il cuore altrove?
Ma a sto punto lasciela andare...che provi un po' a vedere come se la cava da sola...
Magari torna indietro con le ossa tutte rotte chi può dirlo?
Uffa Resistenza sta attento, che dopo non finisca che è perfino colpa tua se lei si è innamorata di un altro...
A sto punto, allora siamo stati più leali io e mia moglie, che fin da prima delle nozze abbiamo chiarito determinati punti....e siamo vissuti secondo certe regole, che ci siamo dati.

E ti giuro che ha funzionato, fino a quando, io non ho iniziato a chiedere qualcosa di meglio e di più. Un completo disastro, ne ho maturato un così grande disagio, da pensare perfino di meritarmi certe cose.

Fossi te, la lascerei perdere nei suoi casini, e inizierei a farmi la mia vita in santa pace.

Se poi mi dici, che temi la paura di stare solo, uhm..uhm...lo so è dura, ma se trovi il coraggio di farti delle sane nottate da single...ne capitano di cose...

Mah...mah...mah...


----------



## resistere (27 Aprile 2010)

AGGIORNAMENTO:

Incontro con la psicologa

Allora. Per prima cosa ho parlato con la psic mettendola al corrente della corrispondenza tra mia moglie e l'altro e dopo un lungo colloquio ho deciso di rompere con mia moglie. La corrispondenza non si può perdonare. E' come se fosse un accettazione del triangolo e la cosa non esiste. E' un post confessione e allora si tronca.
Anche la psic mi ha consigliato questo anche perchè tra l'altro il mio buonismo finora non ha portato a niente se non altre bugie. Secondo lei questa cosa butta in aria le carte e si vedrà.

Moglie

Le ho comunicato la volontà di chiudere perchè  i messaggini sono imperdonabili dopo che si è scelto un percorso comune. Le ho detto che è una bugiarda patentata e una donna piena di menzogne , Lei che fino a prima della relazione con l'altro non aveva mai detto bugie.  Lei si è giustificata dicendo che non ha mai smesso di messaggiare perchè è come se volesse una consulenza su ciò che stava passando. Non c'ho capito molto. Ha pianto e non dormito per tutta la notte domandandomi : allora è finita?
Si è finita, ma detto tra di noi che ne so?

Avvocato:

 appuntamento con lui giovedì pomeriggio per una consulenza

Conclusioni: Sono pieno di dubbi, triste e la psic continua a dirmi che non è così scontato che sia finita. Mercoledì riceverà mia moglie da sola come concordato precedentemente, poi ci chiamerà insieme. E ora vado a lavorare  pensate un pò con quale stato d'animo.


----------



## Daniele (27 Aprile 2010)

Si si consulenze, ma che cazzate!!! Consulenze sul piffero? Anche se fosse vero, ma dico io come si fa a credere ad una bugiarda come lei, come può pretendere che tu le creda. Scusa se te lo chiedo resistere, ma tua moglie era intelligente oppure fingeva?

Ovviamente non temere, ti sono affianco perchè so il dolore che provi, sono 2 anni che ci sono dentro e fidati il dolore permane, cavoli se permane.


----------



## tinkerbell (27 Aprile 2010)

Stare lontani affinchè ognuno (lei) ragioni sui propri sbagli e ognuno in mancanza dell'altro (tu) capisca sul serio cosa si è pronti a perdonare e cosa no è una buona strada a mio parere...
Ci sono due figlie in mezzo, una casa e chissà cosa altro quindi è giusto che magari facciate un passo per star lontani per vedere nella giusta prospettiva tutto quanto, sentimenti, bugie, accuse e perdoni...
Questo potrebbe spingere lei a pentirsi per tornar quella di prima...
Però non te lo aspettare, perchè 5 annai di bugie, a mio parere, non sono un caso...e non è un caso anche questa messaggeria continua...
In bocca al lupo...


----------



## Anna A (27 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> AGGIORNAMENTO:
> 
> Incontro con la psicologa
> 
> ...


fai bene a dire che ne so.
dicendole è finita le hai aperto gli occhi; è come se fosse finito il film e si fossero accese le luci in sala. 
faresti bene a lasciarla tranquilla per qualche gg in modo da farle elaborare la nuova realtà. da 5 anni di vita parallela è impossibile uscire in un gg.
dai.. stai su e aspetta un po' che succede.


----------



## Papero (27 Aprile 2010)

Ciao resistere, ho letto la tua storia e devo dire che per come hai gestito le tue emozioni socondo me sei un grande. Ti stimo, davvero.
Di primo acchito la pensavo come Lettrice



Lettrice ha detto:


> "....
> 
> Complimenti per la tua reazione... dopo 5 anni di tradimento l'unica terapia da farle fare sarebbe la fisioterapia dopo averle spezzato le gambe.
> 
> Mi scuso anticipatamente per la violenza delle mie parole:carneval:.."


Ma poi, visto che anch'io sono un ex-traditore e la mia storia extraconiugale è durata oltre due anni e visto anche che sono stato perdonato da mia moglie pur avendo passato momenti di crisi profonda ed avendo avuto la "testa tra le nuvole" per qualche mese dopo che è venuto fuori tutto il casino... Quoto Anna.



Anna A ha detto:


> fai bene a dire che ne so.
> dicendole è finita le hai aperto gli occhi; è come se fosse finito il film e si fossero accese le luci in sala.
> faresti bene a lasciarla tranquilla per qualche gg in modo da farle elaborare la nuova realtà. da 5 anni di vita parallela è impossibile uscire in un gg.
> dai.. stai su e aspetta un po' che succede.



e rinnovo la mia stima per la tua persona


----------



## Amoremio (27 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> fai bene a dire che ne so.
> dicendole è finita le hai aperto gli occhi; è come se fosse finito il film e si fossero accese le luci in sala.
> faresti bene a lasciarla tranquilla per qualche gg in modo da farle elaborare la nuova realtà. da 5 anni di vita parallela è impossibile uscire in un gg.
> dai.. stai su e aspetta un po' che succede.


quoto


----------



## Lettrice (27 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> AGGIORNAMENTO:
> 
> Incontro con la psicologa
> 
> ...


E' vero ... mi spiace tu stia soffrendo ma per me era necessaria una presa di posizione decisa ma soprattutto farla finita con "la comprensione paterna"

In bocca al lupo:up:


----------



## Amarax (27 Aprile 2010)

Resistere, ora davvero devi resistere.
Non cedere alle sue lacrime. Pensa che non piange per te ma per lei. Perchè ha perso tutto. E vedi che fa per te.
Andare al lavoro dopo una notte insonne?? eh...roba vecchia. Io camminavo con il trucco in borsa. Già mi dovevo sistemare in amcchina . Pirma di scendere al lavoro e poi , prima di entrare in casa. 
Ah...per un mese intero sono stata chiusa in casa.
Res...sii forte e aspetta le sue mosse. Ma che siano valide, capaci di farti accantonare l'accaduto.:unhappy:


----------



## Papero (27 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Resistere, ora davvero devi resistere.
> Non cedere alle sue lacrime. *Pensa che non piange per te ma per* *lei*. Perchè ha perso tutto. E vedi che fa per te.
> Andare al lavoro dopo una notte insonne?? eh...roba vecchia. Io camminavo con il trucco in borsa. Già mi dovevo sistemare in amcchina . Pirma di scendere al lavoro e poi , prima di entrare in casa.
> Ah...per un mese intero sono stata chiusa in casa.
> Res...sii forte e aspetta le sue mosse. Ma che siano valide, capaci di farti accantonare l'accaduto.:unhappy:


Quoto e correggo il tuo lapsus. Resistere è un uomo


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Resistere, ora davvero devi resistere.
> Non cedere alle sue lacrime. Pensa che non piange per te ma per lei. Perchè ha perso tutto. E vedi che fa per te.
> Andare al lavoro dopo una notte insonne?? eh...roba vecchia. Io camminavo con il trucco in borsa. Già mi dovevo sistemare in amcchina . Pirma di scendere al lavoro e poi , prima di entrare in casa.
> Ah...per un mese intero sono stata chiusa in casa.
> Res...sii forte e aspetta le sue mosse. Ma che siano valide, *capaci di farti accantonare l'accaduto*.:unhappy:


5 anni di relazione extraconiugale... accantonare l'accaduto???? Ma qui non si tratta di una scappatella occasionale... cosa se ne fa di una donna del genere al fianco? E che oltretutto continua a sentire l'amante... cosa deve fargli per farlo incazzare defrinitivamente, accoltellarlo alla schiena?


----------



## resistere (27 Aprile 2010)

AGGIORNAMENTO:

Come supponevo la depressione di mia moglie è aumentata a dismisura. La vedo provatissima .  Mi ha chiesto una pausa in quanto a giugno c'è il compleanno di mia figlia (18 anni) e festeggiare con i genitori divisi non è il massimo. Anch'io penso che 18 anni sono importanti. Chi non se li ricorda ? La maggiore età, la festa in grande con tutti gli amici etc. etc. Come devo interpretare questa cosa? 
E' sempre più difficile. 
I figli sono i figli e sono la mia debolezza.


----------



## Papero (27 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> AGGIORNAMENTO:
> 
> Come supponevo la depressione di mia moglie è aumentata a dismisura. La vedo provatissima .  Mi ha chiesto una pausa in quanto a giugno c'è il compleanno di mia figlia (18 anni) e festeggiare con i genitori divisi non è il massimo. Anch'io penso che 18 anni sono importanti. Chi non se li ricorda ? La maggiore età, la festa in grande con tutti gli amici etc. etc. Come devo interpretare questa cosa?
> E' sempre più difficile.
> I figli sono i figli e sono la mia debolezza.


Hai ragione, i figli sono i figli ma tua moglie è una str*** e str*** resta. A questo punto, guerra fredda fino alla festa di compleanno!


p.s. io non ho ricordi del mio 18° compleanno


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> AGGIORNAMENTO:
> 
> Come supponevo la depressione di mia moglie è aumentata a dismisura. La vedo provatissima .* Mi ha chiesto una pausa in quanto a giugno c'è il compleanno di mia figlia* (18 anni) e festeggiare con i genitori divisi non è il massimo. Anch'io penso che 18 anni sono importanti. Chi non se li ricorda ? La maggiore età, la festa in grande con tutti gli amici etc. etc. Come devo interpretare questa cosa?
> E' sempre più difficile.
> I figli sono i figli e sono la mia debolezza.


pessima idea! Secondo me tende a manipolarti, alimentando un tuo senso di colpa. Tua moglie sposta l'attenzione su altro, giocando a colpevolizzare la vittima.


----------



## Daniele (27 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> pessima idea! Secondo me tende a manipolarti, alimentando un tuo senso di colpa. Tua moglie sposta l'attenzione su altro, giocando a colpevolizzare la vittima.


Ha ragione, ti sta manipolando. Poi i compleanni sono uno uguale all'altro e ci si accorge dopo della cosa, sinceramente la cosa più bella che posso dire di avere avuto il 28 novembre 1996 fu la mia Alfa Romeo alfetta GTV...un regalo di me a me stesso!!!


----------



## resistere (27 Aprile 2010)

Ricordo che in una riunione con la psic la stessa rivolta a mia moglie ha sottolineato   l'importanza di    "eventi" come compleanni, anniversari date commemorative preparazioni, organizzazioni etc, per farle capire che scegliendo di rimanere con me questi erano i momenti salienti e i ricordi belli di una famiglia. 

E allora dubbi mi assalgono perchè 

1) non darle questa chanche significa che anche se volesse effettuare un avvicinamento io non glielo permetto e la nostra storia è chiusa .

2) darle questa chanche potrebbe significare per lei qualche giorno (40 per l'esattezza) in più per pensarci e poi che ne so......


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Ricordo che in una riunione con la psic la stessa rivolta a mia moglie ha sottolineato l'importanza di "eventi" come compleanni, anniversari date commemorative preparazioni, organizzazioni etc, per farle capire che scegliendo di rimanere con me questi erano i momenti salienti e i ricordi belli di una famiglia.
> 
> E allora dubbi mi assalgono perchè
> 
> ...


1) Significa finalmente farle aprire gli occhi su ciò che HA SCELTO DI PERDERE (almeno finchè e se mai cambierà atteggiamento)

2) Significa per te rimunginare per altri 40 gg. torturandoti sul "faccio bene o faccio male ad esser risoluto  e fermo"? con conseguenti vacillamenti ed occasioni sue per fare la "pentita" senza pagar dazio...

Non è spirito vendicativo, è farla sbattere col muso contro la realtà che fa finta di ignorare a suo comodo...

Tua figlia, come la mia, i diciotto anni li vivrà più che con voi con i suoi amici, che le saranno di aiuto per almeno quel giorno, distrarsi dai casini in cui TUA MOGLIE ha gettato la vostra famiglia...


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Ricordo che in una riunione con la psic la stessa rivolta a mia moglie ha sottolineato l'importanza di "eventi" come compleanni, anniversari date commemorative preparazioni, organizzazioni etc, per farle capire *che scegliendo di rimanere con me* questi erano i momenti salienti e i ricordi belli di una famiglia.
> 
> E allora dubbi mi assalgono perchè
> 
> ...


Scegliendo di rimanere con te????  Ma guarda che sei tu che devi scegliere se rimanere con lei. Tua moglie ha perso ogni diritto di scelta, perchè la sua l'ha già fatta per ben 5 anni alle tue spalle.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> AGGIORNAMENTO:
> 
> Come supponevo la depressione di mia moglie è aumentata a dismisura. La vedo provatissima .  Mi ha chiesto una pausa in quanto a giugno c'è il compleanno di mia figlia (18 anni) e festeggiare con i genitori divisi non è il massimo. Anch'io penso che 18 anni sono importanti. Chi non se li ricorda ? La maggiore età, la festa in grande con tutti gli amici etc. etc. Come devo interpretare questa cosa?
> E' sempre più difficile.
> I figli sono i figli e sono la mia debolezza.


A 18 anni si possono comprendere un sacco di cose, inclusa la separazione dei genitori... di a tua moglie di non rompere i coglioni che aveva 5 anni di tempo per rifletterci


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A 18 anni si possono comprendere un sacco di cose, inclusa la separazione dei genitori... di a tua moglie di non rompere i coglioni che aveva 5 anni di tempo per rifletterci


 Quotone! Questi infiocchettamenti di compleanni escono solo ora... strano non ci abbia pensato negli anni passati! Era troppo concentrata a farsi infiocchettare lei! Scusa resistere, se son pesante... ma queste cose proprio non le sopporto, son comportamenti che mi danno la nausea... non parlo del tradimento in sè, ma di come si è comportata dopo che la cosa è saltata fuori.


----------



## resistere (27 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Scegliendo di rimanere con te????  Ma guarda che sei tu che devi scegliere se rimanere con lei. Tua moglie ha perso ogni diritto di scelta, perchè la sua l'ha già fatta per ben 5 anni alle tue spalle.


Lo so che sono io a scegliere, ho solo sottolineato un aspetto che nella terapia di coppia è uscito fuori durante una riunione. Dopo di allora qualcosa è cambiato (messaggerie, telefonate lunghe etc.) anche nel mio animo. Dunque si sta solo ragionando su questa cosa. Domani comunque la psic incontrerà mia moglie e parleranno degli ultimi avvenimenti. Poi come concordato ci rivredremo insieme per fare il punto della situazione. Se uno sceglie di andare  in terapia di coppia deve farlo  sia se la storia continua e sia se finisce. Lo so che i margini possono essere pochi, ma le storie di sofferenza di noi tutti ci insegnano che le strade occorre percorrerle fino alla fine. Da quello che ho letto tutti noi abbiamo fatto il nostro "calvario" e quindi la croce che ho addosso la sento tutta. E sento pure che mi state vicino e questo mi dà conforto anche sui miei errori. Grazie.

Comunque giovedì dall'avvocato ci vado.


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Lo so che sono io a scegliere, ho solo sottolineato un aspetto che nella terapia di coppia è uscito fuori durante una riunione. Dopo di allora qualcosa è cambiato (messaggerie, telefonate lunghe etc.) anche nel mio animo. Dunque si sta solo ragionando su questa cosa. Domani comunque la psic incontrerà mia moglie e parleranno degli ultimi avvenimenti. Poi come concordato ci rivredremo insieme per fare il punto della situazione. Se uno sceglie di andare in terapia di coppia deve farlo sia se la storia continua e sia se finisce. Lo so che i margini possono essere pochi, ma le storie di sofferenza di noi tutti ci insegnano che le strade occorre percorrerle fino alla fine. Da quello che ho letto tutti noi abbiamo fatto il nostro "calvario" e quindi la croce che ho addosso la sento tutta. E sento pure che mi state vicino e questo mi dà conforto anche sui miei errori. Grazie.
> 
> *Comunque giovedì dall'avvocato ci vado*.


:up:


----------



## Amarax (27 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> AGGIORNAMENTO:
> 
> Come supponevo la depressione di mia moglie è aumentata a dismisura. La vedo provatissima . Mi ha chiesto una pausa in quanto a giugno c'è il compleanno di mia figlia (18 anni) e festeggiare con i genitori divisi non è il massimo. Anch'io penso che 18 anni sono importanti. Chi non se li ricorda ? La maggiore età, la festa in grande con tutti gli amici etc. etc. Come devo interpretare questa cosa?
> E' sempre più difficile.
> I figli sono i figli e sono la mia debolezza.


 
...anche io l'ho scoperto a luglio e ad agosto avevo i 18 anni di mia figlia.
Il compleanno andò bene per tutti tranne che per me.
Guerra fredda? Noooooooooooo...ignora la signora, che tanto non sa che farsene del *tuo dolore* e merita_* solo la tua indifferenza*_ e se ce la fai aspetta la data. Il giorno dopo fai le valigie.


----------



## Amarax (27 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quotone! *Questi infiocchettamenti di compleanni escono solo ora... strano non ci abbia pensato negli anni passati!* Era troppo concentrata a farsi infiocchettare lei! Scusa resistere, se son pesante... ma queste cose proprio non le sopporto, son comportamenti che mi danno la nausea... non parlo del tradimento in sè, ma di come si è comportata dopo che la cosa è saltata fuori.


 
I compleanni precedenti non sono stati a rischio rottura. Perchè avrebbe dovuto pensarci?


----------



## Amarax (27 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Quoto e correggo il tuo lapsus.* Resistere è un uomo*


 
quoto io te  :up:
ma non vedo il mio lapsus


----------



## Amarax (27 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> 5 anni di relazione extraconiugale... accantonare l'accaduto???? Ma qui non si tratta di una scappatella occasionale... cosa se ne fa di una donna del genere al fianco? E che oltretutto continua a sentire l'amante...* cosa deve fargli per farlo incazzare defrinitivamente*, accoltellarlo alla schiena?


Res aveva detto che ama la moglie. Può decidere di perdonare. Se dovesse dicidere di farlo deve essere certo che lei abbia capito che ha commesso un errore ( lungo 5 anni :unhappy. Invece mi sa che lei non ha capito un  *beep *

con stà storia degli sms per me se ne deve andare. Ed io, oggi con la mia esperienza me ne andrei subito. Resistere fino a giugno?? ma sei fuori? nemmeno 24 ore di più al tuo fianco...e spiegaglielo tu a mia figlia perchè me ne sono andato...prova a spiegare tu che sei così brava a mentire.*:incazzato::incazzato:*


----------



## Papero (27 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> *Resistere, ora davvero devi resistere.
> Non cedere alle sue lacrime. Pensa che non piange per te ma per lei. Perchè ha perso tutto. E vedi che fa per te.*
> Andare al lavoro dopo una notte insonne?? eh...roba vecchia. Io camminavo con il trucco in borsa. Già mi dovevo sistemare in amcchina . Pirma di scendere al lavoro e poi , prima di entrare in casa.
> Ah...per un mese intero sono stata chiusa in casa.
> Res...sii forte e aspetta le sue mosse. Ma che siano valide, capaci di farti accantonare l'accaduto.:unhappy:


Forse non ho capito il discorso essendo io un gatto travestito da papero  ma sembrava che "piange per lei" fosse riferito alla partner di resistere che piange per una donna



amarax ha detto:


> quoto io te  :up:
> ma non vedo il mio lapsus


non so se mi spiego "come disse il paracadute al paracadutista!"


----------



## Amarax (27 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Forse non ho capito il discorso essendo io un gatto travestito da papero  ma sembrava che "piange per lei" fosse riferito alla partner di resistere che piange per una donna
> 
> 
> 
> *non so se mi spiego "come disse il paracadute al paracadutista*!"


 :rotfl::rotfl:

 no il mio piange per lei era inteso come l'hai marcato tu cioè per sè stessa.
la partner di res piange per sè e per l'amante (maschio) che non ha più.


----------



## Anna A (27 Aprile 2010)

resistenza, qualcuno ti ha detto che lei sa di aver perso tutto ed è vero, nel senso che tutto è da ricostruire da 0. 5 anni sono tantissimi e io credo davvero al fatto che sia depressa, altrimenti non mi spiego il suo comportamento.
chiederti di aspettare il compleanno di tua figlia è il prendere tempo di chi è ancora appeso sul vuoto. 
non è furba è sballata completamente.
non farti salire la carogna troppo spesso. con mio marito mi ha tenuta viiva me medesima e il fatto che a parte l'amore gli ho sempre voluto un bene dell'anima e ho scelto il bene per aiutarlo.


----------



## resistere (27 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Res aveva detto che ama la moglie. Può decidere di perdonare. Se dovesse dicidere di farlo deve essere certo che lei abbia capito che ha commesso un errore ( lungo 5 anni :unhappy. Invece mi sa che lei non ha capito un  *beep *
> 
> con stà storia degli sms per me se ne deve andare. Ed io, oggi con la mia esperienza me ne andrei subito. Resistere fino a giugno?? ma sei fuori? nemmeno 24 ore di più al tuo fianco...e spiegaglielo tu a mia figlia perchè me ne sono andato...prova a spiegare tu che sei così brava a mentire.*:incazzato::incazzato:*


E' necessario che io abbia tutte le informazioni possibili. Tu mi dici di andare via da casa. IO NON CI PENSO NEMMENO. In caso di separazione non voglio fare nessun errore chiamiamolo tecnico. Perchè me ne devo andare io? La casa è di mia proprietà e lei non la posso cacciare almeno fino a che mia figlia più piccola non compie 18 anni almeno credo. E' quindi indispensabile che vada dall'avvocato per una consulenza e non commettere errori. Quindi vita condominiale? Non lo so. Questo sarà un aspetto successivo. 

Politica dei piccoli passi:

Innanzitutto di certo c'è che ho comunicato a lei che ho intenzione di dividere le nostre strade. poi

1) consulenza avvocato
2) terminare terapia di coppia
3) periodo di osservazione
4) decisione

Prendere decisioni oggi a caldo è semplice.  Prenderle fra un pò credo che sia più saggio  e forse magari le conclusioni  sarebbero le stesse  oppure....no. 

Qualcuno di voi mi potrebbe prendere per un coglione.....5 anni di tradimenti, confessione, terapia di coppia, messaggini, telefonatine, bugie , falsità etc.etc. ma vi assicuro che non sono un coglione, mi ha solo fregato l'amore per mia moglie e tutta la fiducia che avevo riposto in lei. Ma oggi devo essere prudente perchè ci sono in ballo i sentimenti miei e delle mie figlie. Ogni  storia in cui c'è un tradimento  è diversa dall'altra. I protagonisti cambiano. Ognuno ha un carattere diverso, un modo di pensare diverso, c'è il/la più bastardo/a e il /la meno bastardo/a,  Molte storie finiscono in un modo altre in tutt'altro modo. Magari somigliandosi.


----------



## resistere (27 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> resistenza, qualcuno ti ha detto che lei sa di aver perso tutto ed è vero, nel senso che tutto è da ricostruire da 0. 5 anni sono tantissimi e io credo davvero al fatto che sia depressa, altrimenti non mi spiego il suo comportamento.
> chiederti di aspettare il compleanno di tua figlia è il prendere tempo di chi è ancora appeso sul vuoto.
> non è furba è sballata completamente.
> non farti salire la carogna troppo spesso. con mio marito mi ha tenuta viiva me medesima e il fatto che a parte l'amore gli ho sempre voluto un bene dell'anima e ho scelto il bene per aiutarlo.


Sono d'accordo con te non è furba è sballata completamente


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2010)

Quoto il fatto che ora sia sballata e che è concentrata ancora su se stessa.
Sta vivendo il suo lutto dell'altra relazione finita. Quella con te la considerava sicura, certa, un luogo dove rifugiarsi. E' stupita dalla tua reazione e ne è disorientata: non ha più alcun riferimento.
La buonanima mi disse che si aspettava (quindi aveva fantasticato su una possibile scoperta) che lo scongiurassi di non lasciarmi... 
Queste cose sono significative di quale distacco dalla realtà sia capace di vivere un traditore, sentendosi in diritto di tradire e di ricevere, ricevere, ricevere.
Ora è preciptata nella realtà.
Ma ci sei precipitato anche tu.
Pensa al tuo lutto.
Anche da separati si può festeggiare insieme i figli.


----------



## resistere (27 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quoto il fatto che ora sia sballata e che è concentrata ancora su se stessa.
> Sta vivendo il suo lutto dell'altra relazione finita. Quella con te la considerava sicura, certa, un luogo dove rifugiarsi. E' stupita dalla tua reazione e ne è disorientata: non ha più alcun riferimento.
> La buonanima mi disse che si aspettava (quindi aveva fantasticato su una possibile scoperta) che lo scongiurassi di non lasciarmi...
> Queste cose sono significative di quale distacco dalla realtà sia capace di vivere un traditore, sentendosi in diritto di tradire e di ricevere, ricevere, ricevere.
> ...


Al mio lutto ci sto pensando, non penso ad altro. E sto facendo del mio meglio per reggermi a galla. Indubbiamente il mio carattere indomito mi aiuta. Sono fatto così.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Al mio lutto ci sto pensando, non penso ad altro. E sto facendo del mio meglio per reggermi a galla. Indubbiamente il mio carattere indomito mi aiuta. Sono fatto così.


 Anch'io mi son sentita fiera di me.
Però se ti sentirai distrutto (tu hai meno di una donna la risorsa del pianto...) non esitare a chiedere aiuto al tuo medico.
Poi torna il sereno anche dopo uno tsunami.


----------



## resistere (27 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anch'io mi son sentita fiera di me.
> Però se ti sentirai distrutto (tu hai meno di una donna la risorsa del pianto...) non esitare a chiedere aiuto al tuo medico.
> Poi torna il sereno anche dopo uno tsunami.


Mi sono dimagrito un pò  e al lavoro lo vedono tutti che non sono io. Ma stasera mi faccio una bella bistecca e quasi quasi anche un dolcetto. 
Il medico mbè lasciamolo ancora aspettare. Sai i primi giorni non dormivo, e ho comprato anche delle gocce che non ho mai utilizzato. Ma poi  sono andato avanti. Vorrei solo fare e pensare ad altre cose. Ma tempo al tempo. Domani vado in palestra. In questi ultimi 5 giorni non ci sono andato. Non ce la facevo. Ma è ora di scuotermi.
Grazie per i preziosi consigli.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Aprile 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Stare lontani affinchè ognuno (lei) ragioni sui propri sbagli e ognuno in mancanza dell'altro (tu) capisca sul serio cosa si è pronti a perdonare e cosa no è una buona strada a mio parere...
> Ci sono due figlie in mezzo, una casa e chissà cosa altro quindi è giusto che magari facciate un passo per star lontani per vedere nella giusta prospettiva tutto quanto, sentimenti, bugie, accuse e perdoni...
> Questo potrebbe spingere lei a pentirsi per tornar quella di prima...
> Però non te lo aspettare, perchè 5 annai di bugie, a mio parere, non sono un caso...e non è un caso anche questa messaggeria continua...
> In bocca al lupo...


Ma infatti.
Per altri motivi io e mia moglie abbiamo deciso di stare "lontani" e vi garantisco che si può, a patto, che nessuno dei due continui a provocare l'altro, o a rinfacciare.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> E' necessario che io abbia tutte le informazioni possibili. Tu mi dici di andare via da casa. IO NON CI PENSO NEMMENO. In caso di separazione non voglio fare nessun errore chiamiamolo tecnico. Perchè me ne devo andare io? La casa è di mia proprietà e lei non la posso cacciare almeno fino a che mia figlia più piccola non compie 18 anni almeno credo. E' quindi indispensabile che vada dall'avvocato per una consulenza e non commettere errori. Quindi vita condominiale? Non lo so. Questo sarà un aspetto successivo.
> 
> Politica dei piccoli passi:
> 
> ...


No, io per esempio, non ho mai pensato che sei un coglione, ma un uomo saggio. Un uomo non fa mai scelte travolto dall'emotività del momento, sa che ogni cosa fatto d'impulso può essere perniciosa. Mi piace la tua politica dei piccoli passi.
Io penso che tu sia una persona molto intelligente. Un uomo.


----------



## Amarax (27 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> E' necessario che io abbia tutte le informazioni possibili. Tu mi dici di andare via da casa. IO NON CI PENSO NEMMENO. In caso di separazione non voglio fare nessun errore chiamiamolo tecnico. Perchè me ne devo andare io? La casa è di mia proprietà e lei non la posso cacciare almeno fino a che mia figlia più piccola non compie 18 anni almeno credo. E' quindi indispensabile che vada dall'avvocato per una consulenza e non commettere errori. Quindi vita condominiale? Non lo so. Questo sarà un aspetto successivo.
> 
> Politica dei piccoli passi:
> 
> ...


 
Ti rispondo subito su 2 cose che vedo urgenti da chiarire, poi torno più tardi:
tu *non* sei un coglione *ma un* *grande uomo*.

Mi dispiace che stai soffrendo, ed io so come e quanto e come uomo penso che per te sia pure peggio.
Hai ragione su tutto. Segui quello che ti detta la tua ragione  e le tue ragioni.
A più tardi.


----------



## tinkerbell (27 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> AGGIORNAMENTO:
> 
> Come supponevo la depressione di mia moglie è aumentata a dismisura. La vedo provatissima . Mi ha chiesto una pausa in quanto a giugno c'è il compleanno di mia figlia (18 anni) e festeggiare con i genitori divisi non è il massimo. Anch'io penso che 18 anni sono importanti. Chi non se li ricorda ? La maggiore età, la festa in grande con tutti gli amici etc. etc. Come devo interpretare questa cosa?
> E' sempre più difficile.
> I figli sono i figli e sono la mia debolezza.


E lei lo sa!!!

Scusa eh, io me ne intendo poco di separazioni ma non èc he dovete fare le pubblicazioni da separati...mettervi i vestiti a lutto....litigare ogni 5 minuti....non è che lei si deve scrivere la A di adultera sul petto affinchè tutti sappiano...potete anche dire alle vostre bimbe che di comune accordo vi prendete una paura....fingendo? sì...tanto se state a casa insieme, fingerete lo stesso...e se la discussione ci scappa fuori casa, ci scappa anche dentro....come pensi di reggere fingendo che non sia accaduto nulla fino al compleanno della diciottenne?
Cercate di prendere questa separaziobne come una pausa e così fatela vivere alle vostre figlie....guarda che moltodipende da te perchè lei non è che ora è nelle condizionidi batter i piedi in terra, difar casino, didiscutere poi molto...è colpa sua quanto accaduto quindi la calma e la serenità se la dovrà imporre se vuol bene alle sue figlie... tu mi sembri abbastanza sotto controllo se,in fin dei conti, fino a ieri volevi persino rimanere con lei a farle elaborare il lutto... il suo è un prender tempo...quando scoprirai che mand sms chiusa in bagno il giorno del compleanno di tua figlia cosa penserai? che era giusto finger la famiglia riunita per far le valigie il giorno dopo? pensaci su...ora...


----------



## Amarax (27 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> E' necessario che io abbia tutte le informazioni possibili. Tu mi dici di andare via da casa. IO NON CI PENSO NEMMENO. In caso di separazione non voglio fare nessun errore chiamiamolo tecnico. Perchè me ne devo andare io? La casa è di mia proprietà e lei non la posso cacciare almeno fino a che mia figlia più piccola non compie 18 anni almeno credo. E' quindi indispensabile che vada dall'avvocato per una consulenza e non commettere errori. Quindi vita condominiale? Non lo so. Questo sarà un aspetto successivo.
> 
> Politica dei piccoli passi:
> 
> ...


 
Rieccomi.
Scusa se ti ho amareggiato con la mia prima risposta ma quando leggo di quel dolore mi viene il panico. Penso a come stai e ricordo come stavo io. Io che mi sono posta ai suoi occhi come un'altra amante invece che come moglie.
Oggi posso dire di avere sbagliato e se tornassi indietro farei quello che ho consigliato a te. Ma, dato di fatto, trasportata dall'amore, disorientata dal dolore e dalle scoperte ho fatto quello che ho fatto e indietro io non posso tornare.
Va da sè che hai ragione a muoverti con cautela e mi sembrano giustissime le sequenze delle azioni che hai in programma. 
Complimenti res. Sei lucido anche in un momento così dilaniante.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Rieccomi.
> Scusa se ti ho amareggiato con la mia prima risposta ma quando leggo di quel dolore mi viene il panico. Penso a come stai e ricordo come stavo io. Io che mi sono posta ai suoi occhi come un'altra amante invece che come moglie.
> Oggi posso dire di avere sbagliato e se tornassi indietro farei quello che ho consigliato a te. Ma, dato di fatto, trasportata dall'amore, disorientata dal dolore e dalle scoperte ho fatto quello che ho fatto e indietro io non posso tornare.
> Va da sè che hai ragione a muoverti con cautela e mi sembrano giustissime le sequenze delle azioni che hai in programma.
> Complimenti res. Sei lucido anche in un momento così dilaniante.


 Amara ...apri un trhead? Dai!


----------



## Amarax (27 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Amara ...apri un trhead? Dai!


 quale?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> quale?


 Su di te. Su come stai e cosa vuoi o non vuoi fare, così come se fossi un'utente nuova. Ora ci sono tanti utenti nuovi...avresti tanti punti di vista diversi...


----------



## Amarax (27 Aprile 2010)

http://www.psiconauti.it/Tradimento.aspx

questo non l'avevo mai visto


----------



## Amarax (27 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Su di te. Su come stai e cosa vuoi o non vuoi fare, così come se fossi un'utente nuova. Ora ci sono tanti utenti nuovi...avresti tanti punti di vista diversi...


 
...non vorrei che i vecchi mi mandino a...:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> http://www.psiconauti.it/Tradimento.aspx
> 
> questo non l'avevo mai visto


 Non vi trovo nulla di nuovo rispetto a ciò che avevo già letto da tempo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ...non vorrei che i vecchi mi mandino a...:carneval:


Se i vecchi non hanno altro da dire oltre il già detto possono astenersi o essere sintetici.
Prova...ti vedo pronta.


----------



## Amarax (27 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se i vecchi non hanno altro da dire oltre il già detto possono astenersi o essere sintetici.
> Prova...ti vedo pronta.


 
ok. Appena posso lo posto.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Aprile 2010)

*ma è interessantissimo...*

*Evitamento dell'intimità*

 L’intimità è un legame d’ affetto fatto  di attenzioni reciproche, responsabilità, fiducia, comunicazione aperta  dei sentimenti e delle sensazioni e dello scambio non difensivo quando  accade o all’ uno o all’ altro qualcosa di emotivamente significativo.
 Le persone a cui l’ intimità  e la vicinanza provocano ansia  o sensi di colpa si comportano come quelle che tendono ad evitare il  successo, cioè rimangono sempre in una zona media di comfort, come se  fossero impediti a procedere da una forza invisibile, in cui un elemento  è la paura della vicinanza emotiva.
 La paura dell’ intimità agisce in modo  molto distruttivo in un rapporto. Se uno dei due desidera questa  vicinanza, farà degli sforzi per raggiungerla cercando di scambiare  emozioni, condividere sensazioni, di passare del tempo insieme, mentre  se l’altro ha paura dell’intimità cercherà sempre di fuggire.
C’è sempre uno che prova e l’ altro che  resiste. A questo punto il primo si sente rifiutato, finché ci rinuncia,  si arrabbia, si deprime o ha un’altra storia.
L’ altro invece si sente invaso,  confuso, sottoposto a pressioni “ma cosa vuole da me? È un pozzo senza  fondo…” e si ritrae ulteriormente, irritandosi con il partner.
Evitare l’ intimità può essere un  progetto per entrambi i coniugi fin dall’inizio del rapporto, oppure è  un atteggiamento che si può presentare nel tempo per evitare le  difficoltà e le frustrazioni per l’incapacità a condividere sensazioni  personali intime e problemi.
Con il passare del tempo si sviluppa una  sorta di cecità relazionale ed il distacco emotivo, terreno fertile per  la ricerca di nuove avventure.




Cavoli ma è quello che è successo a me...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Aprile 2010)

*eccolo qua..*

*Evitamento dei conflitti e creazione dei  segreti*

            In queste coppie la stabilità è  mantenuta “non vedendo e non sapendo”. La pace e la stabilità apparenti  lasciano una relazione di fiducia e serenità senza una reale base  solida. Nessuno dei due è realmente consapevole delle estensioni  nascoste che l’ altro può avere dietro di sé.
 Gli aspetti conflittuali sono tenuti  nascosti  o risolti  fuori dal matrimonio. Il rapporto è mantenuto  rigidamente stabile, diventando un “rapporto come se”(..andasse tutto  bene). In questo caso avere un amante è un modo per sfidare o dare una  sferzata ad un rapporto matrimoniale rigido.


Cavoli...anche qui mi ritrovo tantissimo...


----------



## aristocat (28 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> AGGIORNAMENTO:
> Come supponevo la depressione di mia moglie è aumentata a dismisura. La vedo provatissima .  Mi ha chiesto una pausa in quanto a giugno c'è il compleanno di mia figlia (18 anni) e festeggiare con i genitori divisi non è il massimo. Anch'io penso che 18 anni sono importanti. Chi non se li ricorda ? La maggiore età, la festa in grande con tutti gli amici etc. etc. Come devo interpretare questa cosa?
> E' sempre più difficile.
> *I figli sono i figli e sono la mia debolezza.*


Allora preparati a una lunga stagione di ricatti morali di tua moglie, in cui i figli verranno "presi per i capelli" e fatti diventare il perno della sua strategia di "scaricamento di colpe/responsabilità".
Questo che descrivi non sarà l'unico caso isolato; ma piuttosto il primo di una serie interminabile.
Insomma, antennine drizzate, ora più che mai...
come giustamente dici: è sempre più difficile.


----------



## resistere (28 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Rieccomi.
> Scusa se ti ho *amareggiato *con la mia prima risposta ma quando leggo di quel dolore mi viene il panico. Penso a come stai e ricordo come stavo io. Io che mi sono posta ai suoi occhi come un'altra amante invece che come moglie.
> Oggi posso dire di avere sbagliato e se tornassi indietro farei quello che ho consigliato a te. Ma, dato di fatto, trasportata dall'amore, disorientata dal dolore e dalle scoperte ho fatto quello che ho fatto e indietro io non posso tornare.
> Va da sè che hai ragione a muoverti con cautela e mi sembrano giustissime le sequenze delle azioni che hai in programma.
> Complimenti res. Sei lucido anche in un momento così dilaniante.


No, no non mi hai amareggiato e come potresti! Mi hai stimolato ed è bello sentire persone vicino. Si io sono lucido, a pezzi, ma lucido. E' mia moglie che non lo è. Lei è a pezzi e non lucida. Appunto non voglio forzare troppo la mano. In questi casi se ne sentono tante di cose e ci mancherebbe pure qualche atto...strano. La terapia di coppia è essenziale in questo momento. La fragilità in noi è evidente. Qui non si tratta di difenderla, ma ognuno ha i suoi tempi. E se i suoi tempi sono lunghi può darsi che io ci sia ancora oppure no.  Ma non voglio avere nessuno sulla coscienza. Voi non avete occasione di vederla, di verificare la depressione , ma la situazione è critica. E allora che cosa mi costa un pò di tempo in più fermo restando il mio "programma di lavoro?" Questo tempo in più deve servirmi anche per guardarmi un pò intorno e fare altre cose che vi dirò quando starò per attuarle.
 Cara Amarax 
Ti ringrazio per le belle parole, ma io sono solo un piccolo uomo con un problema grande, grande. E non posso permettermi di crollare devo farmi forza. Ciao.


----------



## Amoremio (28 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Ti rispondo subito su 2 cose che vedo urgenti da chiarire, poi torno più tardi:
> tu *non* sei un coglione *ma un* *grande uomo*.
> 
> Mi dispiace che stai soffrendo, ed io so come e quanto e come uomo penso che per te sia pure peggio.
> ...


io quoto questa donna!


----------



## resistere (28 Aprile 2010)

AGGIORNAMENTO:

 Terapia di coppia

 mia moglie ha  detto che  la terapista  ha affermato che nella  posizione in cui si è messa  è molto difficile muoversi. Ora non vorrei che con l'alibi della terapista noi stiamo qui fermi  10 anni  e non ci si muove più. Allora domani andrò dall'avvocato poi mercoledì incontro con la dottoressa e mia moglie e poi vedremo.

SENSAZIONI:

Ogni volta che mia moglie va dalla terapista è come se mi sentissi messo da parte.
Per carità la dottoressa conoscerà bene il suo mestiere, ma ho come un senso di impotenza. Vedo mia moglie rinfrancata ed io invece.... 
Questa cosa mi è poco chiara. L'ultima volta che ho parlato con la dottoressa avevamo chiarito che ci saremmo rivisti insieme. Ma quando si è trattato di prendere l'appuntamento mia moglie mi ha detto che la dottoressa ha fatto una smorfia come dire che forse era meglio continuare la terapia ....solista. Ma poi comunque ci ha convocato inseme per la settimana prossima. Questo atteggiamento della dottoressa mi fa un pò girare le scatole.
Forse qualcuno di voi ha avuto dei contatti per la terapia di coppia e quindi volevo domandare   è solo una mia sensazione o è una cosa normale?


----------



## Anna A (28 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> AGGIORNAMENTO:
> 
> Terapia di coppia
> 
> ...


ha ragione la mentore. lascia che elabori da sola e non pretendere resoconti.


----------



## resistere (28 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ha ragione la mentore. lascia che elabori da sola e non pretendere resoconti.


Quindi su tutto ciò che esce fuori dalla terapia di coppia io mi devo mettere in stand bye.  E farò così. Grazie Anna.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> No, no non mi hai amareggiato e come potresti! Mi hai stimolato ed è bello sentire persone vicino. Si io sono lucido, a pezzi, ma lucido. E' mia moglie che non lo è. Lei è a pezzi e non lucida. Appunto non voglio forzare troppo la mano. In questi casi se ne sentono tante di cose e ci mancherebbe pure qualche atto...strano. La terapia di coppia è essenziale in questo momento. La fragilità in noi è evidente. Qui non si tratta di difenderla, ma ognuno ha i suoi tempi. E se i suoi tempi sono lunghi può darsi che io ci sia ancora oppure no. Ma non voglio avere nessuno sulla coscienza. Voi non avete occasione di vederla, di verificare la depressione , ma la situazione è critica. E allora che cosa mi costa un pò di tempo in più fermo restando il mio "programma di lavoro?" Questo tempo in più deve servirmi anche per guardarmi un pò intorno e fare altre cose che vi dirò quando starò per attuarle.
> Cara Amarax
> Ti ringrazio per le belle parole, ma io sono solo un piccolo uomo con un problema grande, grande. E non posso permettermi di crollare devo farmi forza. Ciao.


 Ti invito solo a stare attento a non interpretare i malesseri di tua moglie.
Tu la vedi fragile e depressa e puoi per questo usare delle delicatezze nei suoi confronti o avere pazienza finché veda più chiaramente la situazione e stia meglio.
Ma non attribuire a lei sentimenti di alcun tipo, potresti prendere tragiche cantonate.


----------



## resistere (28 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti invito solo a stare attento a non interpretare i malesseri di tua moglie.
> Tu la vedi fragile e depressa e puoi per questo usare delle delicatezze nei suoi confronti o avere pazienza finché veda più chiaramente la situazione e stia meglio.
> Ma non attribuire a lei sentimenti di alcun tipo, potresti prendere tragiche cantonate.


Si i sentimenti sono un'altra cosa e devo essere bravo a non darle sicurezze da parte mia. Infatti domani AVVOCATO. E questo lei lo deve sapere.
In altre parole  IN CAMPANA  sia io che lei.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Si i sentimenti sono un'altra cosa e devo essere bravo a non darle sicurezze da parte mia. Infatti domani AVVOCATO. E questo lei lo deve sapere.
> In altre parole IN CAMPANA sia io che lei.


 Sprattutto non devi dedurre sicurezze per te.
Te lo dico per le cantonate che ho preeso io. Interpretavo come pentimento il suo stato di abbattimento ...invece era solo dispiacere per essere sceso dalla giostra...


----------



## resistere (28 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sprattutto non devi dedurre sicurezze per te.
> Te lo dico per le cantonate che ho preeso io. Interpretavo come pentimento il suo stato di abbattimento ...invece era solo dispiacere per essere sceso dalla giostra...


E oggi ho avuto una sensazione simile. Dopo un abbattimento notevole nei due giorni passati, oggi l'ho rivista molto meglio dopo l'incontro con la psic. Sembra che l'abbia rassicurata sui miei comportamenti (badate bene è solo una mia sensazione). E allora  da una parte può essere un bene ma dall'altra.......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> E oggi ho avuto una sensazione simile. Dopo un abbattimento notevole nei due giorni passati, oggi l'ho rivista molto meglio dopo l'incontro con la psic. Sembra che l'abbia rassicurata sui miei comportamenti (badate bene è solo una mia sensazione). E allora da una parte può essere un bene ma dall'altra.......


 Sono giornate terribili, lo so.
Sei forte.


----------



## resistere (28 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono giornate terribili, lo so.
> Sei forte.


Oggi si è una giornata difficile. Sono andato anche in palestra a sfogarmi un pò, ma.....  oggi mi prendono tanti dubbi ma credo che sia normale. fra poco mia moglie ritorna dal lavoro e vediamo un pò che aria tira. Ti farò sapere. Intanto mi vedo la partita insieme alle mie figlie. D'altra parte questa cosa ancora si può fare in tranquillità. Loro bene o male sono ancora all'oscuro di tante cose.


----------



## Becco (28 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Oggi si è una giornata difficile. Sono andato anche in palestra a sfogarmi un pò, ma..... oggi mi prendono tanti dubbi ma credo che sia normale. fra poco mia moglie ritorna dal lavoro e vediamo un pò che aria tira. Ti farò sapere. Intanto mi vedo la partita insieme alle mie figlie. D'altra parte questa cosa ancora si può fare in tranquillità. Loro bene o male sono ancora all'oscuro di tante cose.


 
Caro amico, io mi sono guardato tante partite dell'Inter, sono stato solo per tanti anni, ho atteso infinite volte che mia moglie tornasse a casa dal lavoro dove era con il suo amante e so che sono serate devastanti.
Ho smesso di guardare l'Inter perchè dopo l'espulsione credo che le speraze di una finale siano decisamente tramontate. Come le speranze di ricostruire una vita con mia moglie dopo tanti tradimenti e ritorni.
Oggi sono completamente anestetizzato al dolore del tradimento e della solitudine che non provo più niente.
Io ammiro il tuo coraggio e la tua appassionata difesa della tua vita coniugale e delle tue figlie (io non ho avuto nemmeno quelli da difendere)  ma ti dico di iniziare a pensare ad una vita senza lei e prima lo fai e meglio sarà.
Dopo 5 anni di infedeltà trovo folle che tu abbia speranze di recupero, ma come si dice nel gergo di marineria, quando la tempesta infuria più forte: "questo è il momento in cui anche i marinai si mettono a pregare". Ovvero quando tutto è stato fatto e tentato per salvare la nave e ci si affida al nostro destino e alla nostra fede. 
Ti sono vicino. Buona fortuna
Becco


----------



## Amarax (28 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> No, no non mi hai amareggiato e come potresti! Mi hai stimolato ed è bello sentire persone vicino. Si io sono lucido, a pezzi, ma lucido. E' mia moglie che non lo è. Lei è a pezzi e non lucida. Appunto non voglio forzare troppo la mano. In questi casi se ne sentono tante di cose e ci mancherebbe pure qualche atto...strano. La terapia di coppia è essenziale in questo momento. La fragilità in noi è evidente. Qui non si tratta di difenderla, ma ognuno ha i suoi tempi. E se i suoi tempi sono lunghi può darsi che io ci sia ancora oppure no. Ma non voglio avere nessuno sulla coscienza. Voi non avete occasione di vederla, di verificare la depressione , ma la situazione è critica. E allora che cosa mi costa un pò di tempo in più fermo restando il mio "programma di lavoro?" Questo tempo in più deve servirmi anche per guardarmi un pò intorno e fare altre cose che vi dirò quando starò per attuarle.
> Cara Amarax
> Ti ringrazio per le belle parole, ma io sono solo un piccolo uomo con un problema grande, grande. E non posso permettermi di crollare devo farmi forza. Ciao.


 
Res le mie parole rispecchiano quello che le tue hanno suscitato in me. 
Ancora una volta apprezzo nel tuo post una linearità d'animo da sbalordire chi ti legge. Non hai bisogno di consigli ma di parlare a degli amici. E qui ce ne sono tanti.
Ci vuole tempo per risolvere il problema. Ed altro ancora.
Con la tua sensibilità saprai cosa e come fare.


----------



## Anna A (28 Aprile 2010)

Becco ha detto:


> Caro amico, io mi sono guardato tante partite dell'Inter, sono stato solo per tanti anni, ho atteso infinite volte che mia moglie tornasse a casa dal lavoro dove era con il suo amante e so che sono serate devastanti.
> *Ho smesso di guardare l'Inter perchè dopo l'espulsione credo che le speraze di una finale siano decisamente tramontate*. Come le speranze di ricostruire una vita con mia moglie dopo tanti tradimenti e ritorni.
> Oggi sono completamente anestetizzato al dolore del tradimento e della solitudine che non provo più niente.
> Io ammiro il tuo coraggio e la tua appassionata difesa della tua vita coniugale e delle tue figlie (io non ho avuto nemmeno quelli da difendere) ma ti dico di iniziare a pensare ad una vita senza lei e prima lo fai e meglio sarà.
> ...


e infatti siamo in finale...
:scoreggia:


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> AGGIORNAMENTO:
> 
> Terapia di coppia
> 
> ...





resistere ha detto:


> E oggi ho avuto una sensazione simile. Dopo un abbattimento notevole nei due giorni passati, oggi l'ho rivista molto meglio dopo l'incontro con la psic. *Sembra che l'abbia rassicurata sui miei comportamenti* (badate bene è solo una mia sensazione). E allora da una parte può essere un bene ma dall'altra.......


La psico con lei parla...di lei ed è lei che deve aiutare nel colloquio singolo...

Questo per rimuovere normali autodifese che tua moglie potrebbe erigere con conseguente chiusura e fallimento della terapia...

Solo così potrà nel confronto con entrambi presenti "incanalare" il discorso su ciò che entrambi veramente sentite l'uno verso l'altro/a (rabbia, delusione, scazzi vari, pueril scuse etc)...

Forse anche tu con la psico dovresti parlare più di te e meno di lei...


----------



## resistere (29 Aprile 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> La psico con lei parla...di lei ed è lei che deve aiutare nel colloquio singolo...
> 
> Questo per rimuovere normali autodifese che tua moglie potrebbe erigere con conseguente chiusura e fallimento della terapia...
> 
> ...


 io quando ho avuto problemi ho subito chiesto un incontro con la psic, Ed ho parlato infatti di me e delle mie problematiche. Ma comprendo ora meglio l'intervento singolo .  Dovete perdonarmi,ma non sono uno psicologo ed allora dei dubbi mi vengono. Ma come ho detto ad Anna. Mi metto buono buono e in stand bye su questa materia.


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> e infatti siamo in finale...
> :scoreggia:


 L'importante è che pareggiate domenica coi lazieli :carneval:


----------



## Becco (29 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'importante è che pareggiate domenica coi lazieli :carneval:


 
Ecco vedi, cosa porta il pessimismo. Avevo spento il tv per paura della sconfitta e  hoplà eccoci in finale. 
Sono restato fedele anche all'Inter. 
A proposito una piccola divagazione. Da un annetto ho una bella storia con una donna e.... suo marito è un arbitro..... cornuto!
Becco


----------



## resistere (29 Aprile 2010)

AGGIORNAMENTO diciamo LEGALE

Dopo l'incontro con l'avvocato sono convinto che se il matrimonio fallisse già mi vedo a fare la fila alla Caritas per un piatto di pasta. Allora:

1) Separazione consensuale, l'altra non è conveniente;

2) Penso che dovro' andare via io dalla casa di mia proprietà in quanto il giudice è sempre propenso a lasciare i figli in affidamento alla madre e poi per evitare ulteriori problemi i figli è meglio che rimangano nella casa dove sono adesso;

3) Se andrò via dovrò sobbarcarmi le spese per un nuovo appartamento in affitto e mantenere i figli con un assegno da decidere, poi dividere le spese a metà per quanto riguarda spese straordinarie ( dentista, cure mediche, etc.)
 4) La casa di mia proprietà potrà ritornare in mio possesso solo quando i figli saranno autosufficienti (anche a 30 anni?)

per ogni commento a più tardi ora devo lasciarvi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> AGGIORNAMENTO diciamo LEGALE
> 
> Dopo l'incontro con l'avvocato sono convinto che se il matrimonio fallisse già mi vedo a fare la fila alla Caritas per un piatto di pasta. Allora:
> 
> ...


 Cosa proporresti di diverso?


----------



## Daniele (30 Aprile 2010)

Consensuale? No caro resistere, dopo dovresti pure pagare gli alimenti non solo per i figlioletti ma anche alla ex moglie possibilmente, male, molto male. Lei è una fedifraga, se l'avvocato vale almeno la metà dei soldi che si fa pagare dovrebbe esserci l'addebito. Si tu lasceresti la casa ma...l'assegno da decidere sarebbe comprensivo della casa che tu lasci in uso ma credo che un giudice lo capirà visto che dopo dovrai pagarti o un mutuo o un affitto.
Seconda opportunità che ti consiglierei ora. Allora fingi, prova a ricostruire con tua moglie, ama i tuoi figli e sopporta la fedifraga in casa, in fondo puoi trovarti dei succedanei di soddisfazione (io mi prenderei una Lotus Elise ed una Ducati Monster) che sarebbero puntualmente criticati dalla mugliera ma visto il suo precendente si può sempre usare per zittirla. Non sarà una vita fantastica, ma sempre meglio di zitto e paga!!!


----------



## Daniele (30 Aprile 2010)

Comunque questa cosa mi ha messo una amarezza orribile, ormai mi convinco che è meglio non mettere al mondo figli se si è uomini, diventano il modo in cui le donne in malafede ti pigliano per le palle ed  il peggio che i giudici (che io per mia esperienza personale reputo solitamente persone molto fallaci) danno loro il potere di fare tutto ciò.
per la prima volta inizio a pensare che non sono poi così male quelli che scappano...ed è una tristissima considerazione.


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Aprile 2010)

*Ancora con 'ste fole?*



Daniele ha detto:


> Consensuale? No caro resistere, dopo dovresti pure pagare gli alimenti non solo per i figlioletti ma anche alla ex moglie possibilmente, male, molto male. *Lei è una fedifraga, se l'avvocato vale almeno la metà dei soldi che si fa pagare dovrebbe esserci l'addebito*. Si tu lasceresti la casa ma...l'assegno da decidere sarebbe comprensivo della casa che tu lasci in uso ma credo che un giudice lo capirà visto che dopo dovrai pagarti o un mutuo o un affitto.
> Seconda opportunità che ti consiglierei ora. Allora fingi, prova a ricostruire con tua moglie, ama i tuoi figli e sopporta la fedifraga in casa, in fondo puoi trovarti dei succedanei di soddisfazione (io mi prenderei una Lotus Elise ed una Ducati Monster) che sarebbero puntualmente criticati dalla mugliera ma visto il suo precendente si può sempre usare per zittirla. Non sarà una vita fantastica, ma sempre meglio di zitto e paga!!!


Come sempre ti fai le tue leggi...qui, in Italia, è giurisprudenza consolidata che a meno che lei non provochi a lui disdoro o che lui dimostri l'incapacità di lei ad accudire la prole (qui a voler esser cattivi suggerirei di documentare la sua  depressione..quella può giocare a tuo favore più del tradimento...) non vien più dato l'addebito per tradimento e la casa in genere va a alla madre se aqccudisce lei i figli...e non da ieri!


----------



## Amarax (30 Aprile 2010)

res, io vorrei sapere che dice tua moglie. Lei, se è una persona corretta, dovrebbe rinunciare a qualcosa per non mettere te in difficoltà.
Vedi, il tradimento può accadere nella vita , lo abbiamo imparato, ma trovo terribile che un uomo possa trovarsi in difficoltà in una situazione come la tua.


----------



## resistere (30 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> res, io vorrei sapere che dice tua moglie. Lei, se è una persona corretta, dovrebbe rinunciare a qualcosa per non mettere te in difficoltà.
> Vedi, il tradimento può accadere nella vita , lo abbiamo imparato, ma trovo terribile che un uomo possa trovarsi in difficoltà in una situazione come la tua.


Allora scusate il ritardo. Per quanto riguarda il piatto caldo alla caritas questa era una battuta in quanto bene o male riuscirò a campare per qualche anno in maniera sufficiente e sottolineo sufficiente insomma il minimo indispensabile in quanto ho una piccola assicurazione che potrò integrare al mio piccolo stipendio da statale. Quindi ho calcolato che per 4 anni potrei reggere. Mia moglie lavora quindi x lei non c'è mantenimento . Il problema grande sarebbe fra 4 anni quando i soldi dell'assicurazione finiranno.

Mia moglie sta ancora fuori (mentalmente) e sotto terapia. Insomma non dice granchè. 

CHE FARE?

Penso ora come ora di continuare nella stessa maniera. Ci sto pensando poi vi farò sapere. Ora le informazioni legali ce l'ho e non sono per niente buone. Riflettiamoci.


----------



## Daniele (30 Aprile 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Come sempre ti fai le tue leggi...qui, in Italia, è giurisprudenza consolidata che a meno che lei non provochi a lui disdoro o che lui dimostri l'incapacità di lei ad accudire la prole (qui a voler esser cattivi suggerirei di documentare la sua  depressione..quella può giocare a tuo favore più del tradimento...)


Sulla casa lo so ed è per questo che sono convinto che la legge sia solo una cosa scritta ed interpretata da persone molto fallaci e come tale talmente passibile di inverosimiglianze da risultar tutto fuorchè granitica. Il disdoro in questpo caso è stato creato in quanto disdoro come vergogna o disonore o infamia esiste a prescindere dal fatto che lo sappia un'altra persona o no e qui lo sa non solo lui e la moglie ma anche il vanaglorioso amante. Evidente poi che lui può essere oggetto di pubblico ludibrio per cui il disdoro c'è già nell'atto del tradimento ipso facto. :up:

Da noi non è "giurisprudenza consolidata" ma "mal costume giuridico"!


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2010)

Becco ha detto:


> Ecco vedi, cosa porta il pessimismo. Avevo spento il tv per paura della sconfitta e hoplà eccoci in finale.
> *Sono restato fedele anche all'Inter*.
> A proposito una piccola divagazione. *Da un annetto ho una bella storia con una donna e.... suo marito è un arbitro..... cornuto*!
> Becco


Tra l'altro è una sicurezza... quando sta in campo ad arbitrare non sono possibili spiacevoli sorprese :up:
Alla squadra di calcio è facile essere fedeli... te ne innamori da bambino e non è più possibile tradirla


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Comunque questa cosa mi ha messo una amarezza orribile, *ormai mi convinco che è meglio non mettere al mondo figli se si è uomini*, diventano il modo in cui le donne in malafede ti pigliano per le palle ed il peggio che i giudici (che io per mia esperienza personale reputo solitamente persone molto fallaci) danno loro il potere di fare tutto ciò.
> per la prima volta inizio a pensare che non sono poi così male quelli che scappano...ed è una tristissima considerazione.


 Leggevo proprio oggi una ricerca che mette in evidenza uno dei principali motivi del crollo dei matrimoni in Italia: a quanto pare, la principale paura degli uomini è una separazione che li lascerebbe sul lastrico. Quindi si preferisce portare avanti relazioni poco impegnative, vivendo il rapporto alla giornata.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Aprile 2010)

Visto che rsistere non propone qualcosa di diverso, vorrei sapere se qualcun altro propone qualcosa.
Mi sembra normale che la casa resti ai figli. Se (e sottolineo SE) i figli restano con la moglie (valutazione da fare), ovvio che in casa ci stia anche lei. Il mantenimento dei figli si può considerare adempiuto fornendo una casa, che comenque ha un costo? Mi pare di no. Quanto viene normalmente assegnato per un figlio? Non più di 300 € al mese. Tenendo conto che non si tratta solo di nutrirlo, ma di dargli da vestire, contribuire alle spese della casa di cui usufruisce, pagare libri e magari qualche uscita (scuola o amici) ...mi sembra che far passare chi ha in affidamento i figli una sanguisuga sia un po' troppo. Del resto anche chi resta nella casa non nuoterò certo nell'oro (veroniche a parte).
Certo scoccia che a trovarsi in difficoltà sia il genitore che non ha la responsabilità del fallimento dell'unione, ma non è questo che viene tutelato, ma il benessere dei figli.


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Visto che rsistere non propone qualcosa di diverso, vorrei sapere se qualcun altro propone qualcosa.
> Mi sembra normale che la casa resti ai figli. Se (e sottolineo SE) i figli restano con la moglie (valutazione da fare), ovvio che in casa ci stia anche lei. Il mantenimento dei figli si può considerare adempiuto fornendo una casa, che comenque ha un costo? Mi pare di no. Quanto viene normalmente assegnato per un figlio? Non più di 300 € al mese. Tenendo conto che non si tratta solo di nutrirlo, ma di dargli da vestire, contribuire alle spese della casa di cui usufruisce, pagare libri e magari qualche uscita (scuola o amici) ...mi sembra che far passare chi ha in affidamento i figli una sanguisuga sia un po' troppo. Del resto anche chi resta nella casa non nuoterò certo nell'oro (veroniche a parte).
> Certo scoccia che a trovarsi in difficoltà sia il genitore che non ha la responsabilità del fallimento dell'unione, ma non è questo che viene tutelato, ma il benessere dei figli.


Persa, ma è chiaro che non c'è altra soluzione... detto questo, il problema resta ed è molto serio. Non solo per chi lo vive, ma perchè contribuisce ad impedire (insieme ad altri motivi, ovviamente) il formarsi di unioni stabili.


----------



## ellina69 (30 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Visto che rsistere non propone qualcosa di diverso, vorrei sapere se qualcun altro propone qualcosa.
> Mi sembra normale che la casa resti ai figli. Se (e sottolineo SE) i figli restano con la moglie (valutazione da fare), ovvio che in casa ci stia anche lei. Il mantenimento dei figli si può considerare adempiuto fornendo una casa, che comenque ha un costo? Mi pare di no. Quanto viene normalmente assegnato per un figlio? Non più di 300 € al mese. Tenendo conto che non si tratta solo di nutrirlo, ma di dargli da vestire, contribuire alle spese della casa di cui usufruisce, pagare libri e magari qualche uscita (scuola o amici) ...mi sembra che far passare chi ha in affidamento i figli una sanguisuga sia un po' troppo. Del resto anche chi resta nella casa non nuoterò certo nell'oro (veroniche a parte).
> Certo scoccia che a trovarsi in difficoltà sia il genitore che non ha la responsabilità del fallimento dell'unione, ma non è questo che viene tutelato, ma il benessere dei figli.


sicuramente le separazioni sono più penalizzanti per l'uomo, lo vedo con il mio compagno, che - benchè "parte lesa" (e al giudice non interessano un granchè le questioni di tradimenti, ecc)- è comunque fortemente penalizzato economicamente. però credo che il commento di persa sia giusto: sostanzialmente vengono tutelati i figli. Poi è ovvio che se due si separano i costi sotanzialmente raddoppiano (casa, autovetture, assicurazioni, ecc.) e quindi quello che è un esborso per la tutela dei figli pesa moltissimo, particolarmente sulle spalle di colui che lascia la casa coniugale. Del resto ...non vedo come si potrebbe fare diversamente, i figli vanno tutelati, quindi abitare nella casa coniugale (e qualcuno ci dovrà pur stare con loro), alimenti, spese, ecc. sono le tristi conseguenze del fallimento del matrimonio ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Persa, ma è chiaro che non c'è altra soluzione... detto questo, il problema resta ed è molto serio. Non solo per chi lo vive, ma perchè contribuisce ad impedire (insieme ad altri motivi, ovviamente) il formarsi di unioni stabili.


 Quali unioni?
Nel senso che sarebbe un deterrente per il matrimonio in generale o che rende difficile una seconda unione?
Nel primo caso se chi si vuol sposare pensa alle spese in caso di separazione...è meglio che non si sposi. Nel secondo caso ugualmente non capisco. Una seconda unione aumenta il reddito per entrambi i separati che la creano.


----------



## Daniele (30 Aprile 2010)

Soluzione alternativa: Vendita della casa se coniugale ed acquisto di due abitazioni di pari metratura oppure affitto delle due. Camere per i figli in entrambe le case e un conto corrente dove versare le spese correnti per i figli da parte dei due coniugi ripartite in misura della esatta ripartizione percentuale del reddito di entrambi (esempio, se lei guadagna 1500 e lui 2000 il rapporto è 4/7 lui e 3/7 lei perfettamente e matematicamente). Le spese straordinarie devono essere ripartite in modo eguale.
Macchinoso? certamente ma sicuramente giusto.
Persa ovviamente però se viene data la casa coniugale bisogna considerare che l'importo versato per i figli dovrebbe essere inferiore nel valore della metà dell'affitto di una casa di pari metratura. Su queste cose bisogna usare calcoli matematici e validi, ma credo che sia il metodo usato dai giudici...o sbaglio?


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quali unioni?
> Nel senso che sarebbe un deterrente per il matrimonio in generale o che rende difficile una seconda unione?
> *Nel primo caso se chi si vuol sposare pensa alle spese in caso di separazione...è meglio che non si sposi*. Nel secondo caso ugualmente non capisco. Una seconda unione aumenta il reddito per entrambi i separati che la creano.


Si vabbè... ma come credi che ragioni la gente? Sa benissimo ormai, che anche con tutte le buone intenzioni, la separazione resta sempre una possibilità concreta.  E comunque, come dici tu, appunto... non si sposa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si vabbè... ma come credi che ragioni la gente? Sa benissimo ormai, che anche con tutte le buone intenzioni, la separazione resta sempre una possibilità concreta. E comunque, come dici tu, appunto... non si sposa.


 Beh, ma allora non convive, non fa figli ...non costruisce nulla.
Ma anche stando soli a godersi la propria casetta ...potrebbe venire un uragano...


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh, *ma allora non convive, non fa figli ...non costruisce nulla.*
> Ma anche stando soli a godersi la propria casetta ...potrebbe venire un uragano...


 Infatti sempre meno gente lo fa...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti sempre meno gente lo fa...


 Si può pure scegliere di vivere sotto i ponti.

Oppure ci si può impegnare per costruire una casa solida... con fiducia.


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Si può pure scegliere di vivere sotto i ponti.
> 
> Oppure ci si può impegnare per costruire una casa solida... con fiducia.


 si può scegliere tutto... evidentemente sempre meno gente si sente rassicurata dalla solidità della casa.


----------



## MK (30 Aprile 2010)

Non ricordo una cosa, quanti anni hanno i bambini? Ok per la consensuale ma proporrei alla controparte la vendita della casa e contributo per l'eventuale nuova abitazione o per l'affitto.
 Il mantenimento che spetta ai figli dipende dalle condizioni economiche preesistenti. Va mantenuto lo stesso livello che aveva la famiglia unita.
Ah dimenticavo, se la casa è di tua proprietà tua moglie non può convivere con nessuno, pena la perdita dell'uso della stessa.


----------



## Daniele (30 Aprile 2010)

Sono uomo...ho capito una cosa, fare figli è un errore!!!  Meglio una vita di merda ma almeno senza problemi che una possibilità di avere una vita stupenda con figli e quant'altro per poi...perdere tutto e vivere male. Visto che a me tendenzialmente va sempre male sono certo che la possibiilità buona sarebbe puntualmente distrutta dalla partner, quindi mi riserverò i problemi del matrimonio solo quando sarò morto.


----------



## Papero (30 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sono uomo...ho capito una cosa, fare figli è un errore!!!  Meglio una vita di merda ma almeno senza problemi che una possibilità di avere una vita stupenda con figli e quant'altro per poi...perdere tutto e vivere male. Visto che a me tendenzialmente va sempre male sono certo che la possibiilità buona sarebbe puntualmente distrutta dalla partner, quindi mi riserverò i problemi del matrimonio solo quando sarò morto.


Ormai ho imparato a "conoscerti" e leggerti. A volte scrivi cose anche interessanti ma a volte scrivi emerite caxxate! Adesso secondo me l'hai scritta!


----------



## Nuvola (30 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> lo so che ci vorrà molto tempo. E capisco ciò che può provare mia moglie, ma sono molto determinato e l'aspetterò. Non sò se ciò porterà ai risultati che io spero, ma non posso fare altro . Nel frattempo devo cercare di eliminare il più possibile la rabbia e dare piano piano il meglio di me stesso per cercare di vivere meglio possibile e dare serenità alle mie figlie e a lei. Sarà dura. Per mia moglie è come superare un lutto (così dice la psicologa). Sarà una cosa lunga.


Capisco cosa intendi per rabbia, io sto cercando di accettarla, i primi giorni tentavo di reprimerla ma è stato solo peggio.
Quel peso costante sullo stomaco e quella carica che sale fino alla gola, la voglia di vendetta e il conseguente pentimento per le cose orribili a cui si è pensato. Mi hanno detto che proprio la rabbia deve essere accolta per poi incanalarla nella maniera più costruttiva. Io ci sto lavorando su e devo dire che i primi piccoli risultati si vedono. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Nuvola (30 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sono uomo...ho capito una cosa, fare figli è un errore!!!  Meglio una vita di merda ma almeno senza problemi che una possibilità di avere una vita stupenda con figli e quant'altro per poi...perdere tutto e vivere male. Visto che a me tendenzialmente va sempre male sono certo che la possibiilità buona sarebbe puntualmente distrutta dalla partner, quindi mi riserverò i problemi del matrimonio solo quando sarò morto.


La cosa che temo di più adesso, da neo tradita, è di diventare come te!
Io non voglio essere una diffidente, rancorosa, disillusa e infelice a vita. Voglio sperare di poter essere felice anch'io con un uomo e dei bambini.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Non ricordo una cosa, quanti anni hanno i bambini? Ok per la consensuale ma proporrei alla controparte la vendita della casa e contributo per l'eventuale nuova abitazione o per l'affitto.
> Il mantenimento che spetta ai figli dipende dalle condizioni economiche preesistenti.* Va mantenuto lo stesso livello che aveva la famiglia unita.*
> Ah dimenticavo, se la casa è di tua proprietà tua moglie non può convivere con nessuno, pena la perdita dell'uso della stessa.


 Teoricamente.
Dipende dal reddito del genitore che esce di casa. Per lavoratori "medi" l'idea di mantenere il tenore di vita è un'utopia. Ho fatto da poco una settimana di vacanza (bella e costosa, non dico di no, ma una settimana, da 4 anni...). Prima...


----------



## Amarax (30 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Visto che rsistere non propone qualcosa di diverso, vorrei sapere se qualcun altro propone qualcosa.
> Mi sembra normale che la casa resti ai figli. Se (e sottolineo SE) i figli restano con la moglie (valutazione da fare), ovvio che in casa ci stia anche lei. Il mantenimento dei figli si può considerare adempiuto fornendo una casa, che comenque ha un costo? Mi pare di no. Quanto viene normalmente assegnato per un figlio? Non più di 300 € al mese. Tenendo conto che non si tratta solo di nutrirlo, ma di dargli da vestire, contribuire alle spese della casa di cui usufruisce, pagare libri e magari qualche uscita (scuola o amici) ...mi sembra che far passare chi ha in affidamento i figli una sanguisuga sia un po' troppo. Del resto anche chi resta nella casa non nuoterò certo nell'oro (veroniche a parte).
> Certo scoccia che a trovarsi in difficoltà sia il genitore che non ha la responsabilità del fallimento dell'unione, ma non è questo che viene tutelato, ma il benessere dei figli.


 
Io troverei giusto se venisse quantizzato il fitto che la madre non paga nel calcolo. Poi ai figli devono pensare entrambi, no? visto che lei lavora...un po' di restrizioni ad entrambi i coniugi mi sembra più giusto. Diverso il discorso della donna che non lavora...
che casino ragazzi!:unhappy:


----------



## tinkerbell (30 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sono uomo...ho capito una cosa, fare figli è un errore!!! Meglio una vita di merda ma almeno senza problemi che una possibilità di avere una vita stupenda con figli e quant'altro per poi...perdere tutto e vivere male. *Visto che a me tendenzialmente va sempre male* sono certo che *la possibiilità buona sarebbe puntualmente distrutta* dalla partner, quindi mi riserverò i problemi del matrimonio *solo quando sarò morto*.


 ....decidi tu: vengo lì e ti mollo un bacino sul naso o ti prendo a sberle??? :carneval:
Ma la pianti???!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Io troverei giusto se venisse quantizzato il fitto che la madre non paga nel calcolo. Poi ai figli devono pensare entrambi, no? visto che lei lavora...un po' di restrizioni ad entrambi i coniugi mi sembra più giusto. Diverso il discorso della donna che non lavora...
> che casino ragazzi!:unhappy:


 E come si calcola? L'affitto di un appartamento può variare di molto...
E una casa di proprietà quanto costa di spese, non sono forse un costo inevitabile? Comunque l'uso della casa viene considerato dai coniugi e dagli avvocati in consensuale o dal giudice.
Ma tu quanto credi che diano i padri per il mantenimento dei figli?


----------



## Amarax (30 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E come si calcola? L'affitto di un appartamento può variare di molto...
> E una casa di proprietà quanto costa di spese, non sono forse un costo inevitabile? Comunque l'uso della casa viene considerato dai coniugi e dagli avvocati in consensuale o dal giudice.
> Ma tu quanto credi che diano i padri per il mantenimento dei figli?


 
Non lo so. Negli anni 70 io avevo 50.000 lire al mese. Arrivate nell'80 a 150.000


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Non lo so. Negli anni 70 io avevo 50.000 lire al mese. Arrivate nell'80 a 150.000


Avevi tanto. negli anni '70 corrispondevano a uno stipendio.
Io ho visto da 150 a 300€ come assegno per figlio.


----------



## Daniele (30 Aprile 2010)

prendiamo a caso che lui e lei guadagnano una cifra simbolica di 2000 euro, lui più di 800 euro non può dare e dopo ci sarebbero le ristrettezze perchè dovrebbe pagarsi l'affitto. Cosa ben diversa se l'affitto suo verrebbe per metà pagato ddalla ex moglie, allora le cose sarebbero davvero pari. Ma io vorrei sapere chi e secondo che logica vengono fatte le valutazioni, che metodo di calcolo viene utilizzato e che indicatore, senza questi valori oggettivi e possibilmnente validi non si può giungere a nessun compromesso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> prendiamo a caso che lui e lei guadagnano una cifra simbolica di 2000 euro, lui più di 800 euro non può dare e dopo ci sarebbero le ristrettezze perchè dovrebbe pagarsi l'affitto. Cosa ben diversa se l'affitto suo verrebbe per metà pagato ddalla ex moglie, allora le cose sarebbero davvero pari. Ma io vorrei sapere chi e secondo che logica vengono fatte le valutazioni, che metodo di calcolo viene utilizzato e che indicatore, senza questi valori oggettivi e possibilmnente validi non si può giungere a nessun compromesso.


Per me ti manca un po' di realismo sugli stipendi correnti e su come una famiglia può vivere e di conseguenza anche una sola persona.


----------



## Daniele (30 Aprile 2010)

Bhe guarda, non so te, ma i miei amici guadagano circa così, chi più chi poco meno, chi anche 10000 al mese. Dipende quali sono le proprie qualifiche e come sono vendibili come sempre. Quando stavo male avevo passato un colloquio di lavoro per 1500 euro al mese, ma considera che era poco per quello che avrei dovuto fare (ma l'avrei fatto per esperienza da aggiungere) e per  il fatto che non me la sentivo di accettare un lavoro in un momento in cui non ero capace di dare me stesso e risolvere problemi come sempre.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Bhe guarda, non so te, ma i miei amici guadagano circa così, chi più chi poco meno, chi anche 10000 al mese. Dipende quali sono le proprie qualifiche e come sono vendibili come sempre. Quando stavo male avevo passato un colloquio di lavoro per 1500 euro al mese, ma considera che era poco per quello che avrei dovuto fare (ma l'avrei fatto per esperienza da aggiungere) e per il fatto che non me la sentivo di accettare un lavoro in un momento in cui non ero capace di dare me stesso e risolvere problemi come sempre.


 Per i tuoi amici non sussisterranno problemi qualora dovessero separarsi.


----------



## resistere (30 Aprile 2010)

Eccomi qua.
Ho avuto due giorni di impegni e non ho potuto dare seguito ai miei pensieri sulle novità "legali" 

RIFLESSIONI

E' chiaro che queste notizie rafforzano l'idea di impegnarmi ancora di più sulla soluzione di riappacificazione matrimoniale. E questo non lo dico per puro calcolo economico (bene o male in qualche modo camperò), ma come certamente saprete il mio cuore nonostante le tremende mazzate prese ultimamente (messaggerie e telefonatine) , pulsa ancora verso mia moglie. Quindi per me non sarebbe uno scandalo cercare tutte le vie possibili per raggiungere l'obiettivo. Lo so che poi se uno lo raggiunge possono esserci delle controindicazioni (fiducia, amore diverso, possibili liti e quant altro, ma ci sarebbero pure notevoli benefici, sto con mia moglie, i miei figli, non avrei problemi economici e con un pò di testa potrei vivere decentemente.

 COME RAGGIUNGERE L'OBIETTIVO 

Ci ho pensato un pò e credo che la terapia di coppia non può essere sufficiente, ma occorrerebbero piccole altre forzature verso soprattutto mia moglie. Non voglio essere scusate il termine considerato "figlio di puttana", però quasi.
Credo che chiedere aiuto a qualche amico o parente fidato e sottolineo sicuro fidato con qualche accorgimento chiamiamolo psicologico, forse riuscirei nell'intento. Naturalmente con raziocinio perchè qui il campo è minato. Ogni minimo errore può costare la fine. 
Lo so che sarebbe meglio concentrarmi su mia moglie e basta. E questo lo farò, ma con ulteriori movimenti credo che alla fine posso condurre la partita alla conclusione positiva. Naturalmente questa è la mia speranza.


----------



## aristocat (30 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Credo che chiedere *aiuto a qualche amico o parente fidato* e sottolineo sicuro fidato *con qualche* *accorgimento* chiamiamolo *psicologico*, forse riuscirei nell'intento.


Ad esempio?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Eccomi qua.
> Ho avuto due giorni di impegni e non ho potuto dare seguito ai miei pensieri sulle novità "legali"
> 
> RIFLESSIONI
> ...


 Escludi di potervi rivolgere a un bravo sacerdote?




In assenza di Giobbe...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Bhe guarda, non so te, ma i miei amici guadagano circa così, chi più chi poco meno, chi anche *10000 al mese*. Dipende quali sono le proprie qualifiche e come sono vendibili come sempre. Quando stavo male avevo passato un colloquio di lavoro per 1500 euro al mese, ma considera che era poco per quello che avrei dovuto fare (ma l'avrei fatto per esperienza da aggiungere) e per il fatto che non me la sentivo di accettare un lavoro in un momento in cui non ero capace di dare me stesso e risolvere problemi come sempre.


 
alla faccia! e cosa fanno per avere uno stpendio così???
Io con laurea, 2 master e 1 dottorato di ricerca (se non sono qualifiche queste!) guadagno poco più di 1000 euro...


----------



## Daniele (30 Aprile 2010)

Le qualifiche non sono per numero ma per specializzazione. Una mia amica ha una laurea, un master e vari corsi aggiuntivi ed è disoccupata, il mio migliore amico ha una sola laurea e lavora per la Ducati e guadagna davvero bene.


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Aprile 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Eccomi qua.
> Ho avuto due giorni di impegni e non ho potuto dare seguito ai miei pensieri sulle novità "legali"
> 
> RIFLESSIONI
> ...


Occhio a certe "furbate"...possono davvero portare lungo a una china difficile da risalire...:sonar:


----------



## Daniele (30 Aprile 2010)

Resistere, se tua moglie non fa passi verso di te la vedo dura per te resistere. Ti logorerai e la odierai, la detesterai, se non farà nulla per te evita di provare queste sensazioni il prima possibile. Se poi esci per qualche giorno da casa.


----------



## resistere (1 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Escludi di potervi rivolgere a un bravo sacerdote?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Purtroppo mia moglie non è credente quindi questa cosa non si può fare.


----------



## resistere (1 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Resistere, se tua moglie non fa passi verso di te la vedo dura per te resistere. Ti logorerai e la odierai, la detesterai, se non farà nulla per te evita di provare queste sensazioni il prima possibile. Se poi esci per qualche giorno da casa.


Caro Daniele non è che mia moglie non fa passi verso di me. E' che neanche lei riesce a lasciarmi. A precisa domanda se potrebbe vivere senza di me lei non ha mai detto si. Perchè comunque il legame tra noi c'è,  nonostante abbia fatto di tutto per lacerarlo (cioè si è fatta gli affari suoi). Ed allora su questa sua debolezza si può lavorare.
Innanzitutto la terapia di coppia dovrebbe ancora durare minimo 2 mesi e nel frattempo si possono vedere i miglioramenti e dopo potremmo parlare delle altre cose da fare, cioè forzature psicologiche che ho in mente, ma adesso è prematuro parlarne.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Purtroppo mia moglie non è credente quindi questa cosa non si può fare.


Non c'entra nulla. Se non è decisanente anticlericale potrebbe essere una persona saggia e ...certamente riservata.



Mi sembra che tu stia andandoi contro a tuo sentire e il tuo pensare semplicemente per ragioni di convenienza e questo mi pare pericoloso, oltre che aggiungere tradimenti a tradimento.


----------



## resistere (1 Maggio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Occhio a certe "furbate"...possono davvero portare lungo a una china difficile da risalire...:sonar:


Come dicevo anche a daniele avanti con la terapia di coppia e poi eventualmente provare altre cose che ho già in mente. Ma bisogna fare molta, molta, molta attenzione. E' chiaro che se si capisce che è troppo rischioso uno si ferma. Comunque non è detto che poi la terapia di coppia non sortisca l'effetto sperato.


----------



## resistere (1 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non c'enta nulla. Se non è decisanente anticlericale potrebbe essere una persona saggia e ...certamente riservata.
> 
> 
> 
> Mi sembra che tu stia andandoi contro a tuo sentire e il tuo pensare semplicemente per ragioni di convenienza e questo mi pare pericoloso, oltre che aggiungere tradimenti a tradimento.


Ciao cara Persa e Ritrovata

Allora mia moglie è anticlericale  e questo non mi permette di andare da un sacerdote anche se io sono un credente.
 Mia moglie non ci verrebbe mai.
Forse vi sto spiazzando un pò perchè non vedete una linearità che ho seguito finora, però
Finora sono stato preciso e ancora non ho fatto nulla di intentato. Vado avanti con la terapia di coppia (altri 2 mesi minimo) e poi si vedrà. 
Mi dici che sto andando contro il mio pensare. Non credo. A volte bisogna anche provare qualcosa di nuovo. Come credi che abbia fatto a scoprire i messaggini? Secondo te anche questo non può essere considerato un tradimento? oppure violazione della privacy? Se stavo fermo non avrei mai scoperto questa cosa. Ed è una cosa che non si dovrebbe fare. Diciamo che le cose che ho in mente sono simili a ciò che ho fatto per avere informazioni.

Per quanto riguarda la convenienza economica  mbè ti posso assicurare che non è così. Amo la mia famiglia e l'ho scritto tante volte. Ma ora  c'è un momento di stallo ed io sto pensando(ancora non ho fatto niente ) anche ad altre cose per smuovere le acque. Naturalmente con molta prudenza. Quella prudenza che mi ha sempre contraddistinto. Le soluzioni che adotterò sono sempre molto valutate  nei minimi dettagli e se c'è anche un minimo rischio non mi muovo.  
Però ti ringrazio delle critiche che mi fai segno che mi stai vicino e mi vuoi "bene". E continua così perchè ne ho bisogno. Grazie. Se sbando riprendimi pure, ma ora non sto sballando. Sto riflettendo ad alta voce.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Maggio 2010)

*Resistere*

In ogni modo la coerenza non è da richiedere a chi è stato da poco travolto da una cosa del genere.
Ricordo un mio thread che era qualcosa come "...in salute e in malattia" in cui equiparavo il tradimento a una malattia per la quale il traditore non doveva essere abbandonato...:nuke:
Devi seguire la tua strada e magari le tue contraddizioni e la tua ambivalenza per trovare chiarezza.


----------



## resistere (1 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In ogni modo la coerenza non è da richiedere a chi è stato da poco travolto da una cosa del genere.
> Ricordo un mio thread che era qualcosa come "...in salute e in malattia" in cui equiparavo il tradimento a una malattia per la quale il traditore non doveva essere abbandonato...:nuke:
> Devi seguire la tua strada e magari le tue contraddizioni e la tua ambivalenza per trovare chiarezza.


Forse non sarà neanche necessario fare cose particolari. Noi siamo esseri umani e le contraddizioni ce le abbiamo tutti. Le ambivalenze escono fuori perchè a volte si avverte come un senso di impotenza. Sono pensieri e io le sto dicendo ad alta voce. Alla chiarezza ci arriverò.  Ma non sono uno che fa patti con il diavolo per raggiungere lo scopo a tutti i costi. Però non lascio nulla di intentato. Con il pensiero e il ragionamento vado dappertutto.


----------



## Amarax (1 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Forse non sarà neanche necessario fare cose particolari. Noi siamo esseri umani e le contraddizioni ce le abbiamo tutti. Le ambivalenze escono fuori perchè a volte si avverte come un senso di impotenza. Sono pensieri e io le sto dicendo ad alta voce. Alla chiarezza ci arriverò. Ma non sono uno che fa patti con il diavolo per raggiungere lo scopo a tutti i costi. Però non lascio nulla di intentato. Con il pensiero e il ragionamento vado dappertutto.


 
Ti capisco res. Anche io ho resistito a mille sollecitazioni. Ed io ero certa si incontrassero...
Per prendere tempo ho finanche sostenuto che ero un'amante anche io. Quindi potevo aspettare che lui scegliesse fra me e lei.
Messaggini? li so fare anche io.
Telefonate? ho speso un botto .
Regalini? anche io. Beccai degli oggettini. Sequestrati. Poi buttati nell'immondizia. Io pupazzetti, rose gialle, adesivi glitterati per la macchina...pranzi speciali. Cosa non ho fatto???
Non so se mi fa bene o male ricordare. Ma no che tanto lo ricordo cmq.
Io ho scoperto la password di vodafone e guardavo i tabulati. Quante chiamate ! Poi cambiò numero. Ci misi 48 ore per scoprire il nuovo numero. Poi si vedevano al motel per ill caffè...Le vuoi sentire ancora le farneticazioni di 3 anni e mezzo? Ti assolvo dallo stress .

Attento res. 5 anni sono tanti. Non so cosa può accadere a scavare e a far seguire tua moglie.

Non parli di farla ingelosire. Come mai?


----------



## resistere (1 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Ti capisco res. Anche io ho resistito a mille sollecitazioni. Ed io ero certa si incontrassero...
> Per prendere tempo ho finanche sostenuto che ero un'amante anche io. Quindi potevo aspettare che lui scegliesse fra me e lei.
> Messaggini? li so fare anche io.
> Telefonate? ho speso un botto .
> ...


Ciao cara amarex. No,no,no non voglio far seguire mia moglie, vedere il telefonino etc. e chi camperebbe più!. Solo altre cose che poi ti spiegherò, ma non sono stressanti. Provare a farla ingelosire? Credo che ce la farei. non sono poi così male. Il problema è trovare occasioni di conoscenza. Pensavo di riprendere l'attività radiofonica che facevo con soddisfazione tempo fa. Questo potrebbe essere momento di incontro con tanta gente. lunedì provo a vedere se mi possono prendere. Sono un pò arruginito, ma ero bravo. Ti farò sapere. Lo so devo guardarmi intorno. E credo che questo sia il consiglio che devo migliore che voi tutti mi avete dato. Fermo restando l'obiettivo finale.


La cosa che più mi ha dato fastidio dell'incontro con l'avvocato non è l'aspetto economico, ma l'eventuale allontanamento dalle mie figlie. Lo trovo ingiusto, molto ingiusto.


----------



## resistere (1 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Ciao cara amarex. No,no,no non voglio far seguire mia moglie, vedere il telefonino etc. e chi camperebbe più!. Solo altre cose che poi ti spiegherò, ma non sono stressanti. Provare a farla ingelosire? Credo che ce la farei. non sono poi così male. Il problema è trovare occasioni di conoscenza. Pensavo di riprendere l'attività radiofonica che facevo con soddisfazione tempo fa. Questo potrebbe essere momento di incontro con tanta gente. lunedì provo a vedere se mi possono prendere. Sono un pò arruginito, ma ero bravo. Ti farò sapere. Lo so devo guardarmi intorno. E credo che questo sia il consiglio che devo migliore che voi tutti mi avete dato. Fermo restando l'obiettivo finale.
> 
> 
> La cosa che più mi ha dato fastidio dell'incontro con l'avvocato non è l'aspetto economico, ma l'eventuale allontanamento dalle mie figlie. Lo trovo ingiusto, molto ingiusto.


Io ai figli non voglio rinunciarci. e le pressioni che eserciterò nei confronti di mia moglie  fra qualche mese avranno come fine questo. Ma vi assicuro che non saranno ricatti. Saranno motivi si riflessione per lei.


----------



## tinkerbell (1 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> alla faccia! e cosa fanno per avere uno stpendio così???
> Io con laurea, 2 master e 1 dottorato di ricerca (se non sono qualifiche queste!) guadagno poco più di 1000 euro...


Io con laurea, specializzazione, 5 corsi di perfezionamento, abilitazione di stato son finita a fare un mestiere a cui poco tempo fa si accedeva con al III media....che voglion dire i titoli? uno a volte è sfortunato...alel volte si accontenta di ciò che trova...alle volte fa comodo lavorare vicino a casa... alle volte dopo anni che fai un lavoro che non ti soddisfa ma a cui sei abituato, è vicino casa, tipermette di vivere, eviti di rivoluzionare di nuovo - a tot anni - la tua vita perchè il treno è finalmenet arrivato alla tua stazione 10 anni dopo aver comprato definitivamente il biglietto... spesso i lavori considerati tecnici son più remunerati di quelli di intelletto... io prendo di base (quindi escluso notti, straordinari se ne faccio, etc. etc.) lo stiopendio base tal quale che avrei preso insegnando alle superiori....tale e quale.... anche questo mi par poco normale... con il alvoro, purtroppo, in Italia, ci si capisce ben poco ragazzi miei!


----------



## Amarax (1 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Ciao cara amarex. No,no,no non voglio far seguire mia moglie, vedere il telefonino etc. e chi camperebbe più!. Solo altre cose che poi ti spiegherò, ma non sono stressanti. Provare a farla ingelosire? Credo che ce la farei. non sono poi così male. Il problema è trovare occasioni di conoscenza. Pensavo di riprendere l'attività radiofonica che facevo con soddisfazione tempo fa. Questo potrebbe essere momento di incontro con tanta gente. lunedì provo a vedere se mi possono prendere. Sono un pò arruginito, ma ero bravo. Ti farò sapere. Lo so devo guardarmi intorno. E credo che questo sia il consiglio che devo migliore che voi tutti mi avete dato. Fermo restando l'obiettivo finale.
> 
> 
> La cosa che più mi ha dato fastidio dell'incontro con l'avvocato non è l'aspetto economico, ma l'eventuale allontanamento dalle mie figlie. Lo trovo ingiusto, molto ingiusto.





resistere ha detto:


> Io ai figli non voglio rinunciarci. e le pressioni che eserciterò nei confronti di mia moglie fra qualche mese avranno come fine questo. Ma vi assicuro che non saranno ricatti. Saranno motivi si riflessione per lei.



ho provato ad immedesimarmi nel tuo ragionamento ma non ci arrivo .
D'altra parte ci farai sapere, no?
A proposito di gelosia...basta poco. Io mi sono scritta mail d'amore e fatta telefonare da un'amica con l'anonimo . Poi l'ho trovato per davvero uno spasimante...


----------



## Daniele (1 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Io ai figli non voglio rinunciarci. e le pressioni che eserciterò nei confronti di mia moglie  fra qualche mese avranno come fine questo. Ma vi assicuro che non saranno ricatti. Saranno motivi si riflessione per lei.


Non sono ricatti e tu hai diritto di avere i tuoi figli tanto quanto lei. In effetti in caso di irreparabilità tu ptresti avere  l'affido condiviso e paritario, semplicemente bastrebbe usare la depressione di tua moglie come risorsa e avresti questo. (la depressione è un male ancora sconosciuto a  volte manco si può curare)


----------



## Daniele (1 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Poi l'ho trovato per davvero uno spasimante...


E tuo marito che fa? Nulla!!! Per piacere rendilo un poco più umile.


----------



## Amarax (1 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> E tuo marito che fa? Nulla!!! Per piacere rendilo un poco più umile.


 
Nooooooo...ci è restato di sale  e ieri sera l'ho pescato con il mio cellulare in mano:up:


----------



## resistere (1 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ho provato ad immedesimarmi nel tuo ragionamento ma non ci arrivo .
> *D'altra parte ci farai sapere*, no?
> A proposito di gelosia...basta poco. Io mi sono scritta mail d'amore e fatta telefonare da un'amica con l'anonimo . Poi l'ho trovato per davvero uno spasimante...


questa cosa di mail d'amore mi fa sorridere e incuriosire quasi quasi vado a vedere.
E' chiaro che ti farò sapere. E sono stato mooolto evasivo e questo volutamente .Oggi non posso espormi.  Ciao cara amica.


----------



## resistere (1 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ho provato ad immedesimarmi nel tuo ragionamento ma non ci arrivo .
> D'altra parte ci farai sapere, no?
> A proposito di gelosia...basta poco. Io mi sono scritta mail d'amore e fatta telefonare da un'amica con l'anonimo . Poi l'ho trovato per davvero uno spasimante...


ho letto male, non è un sito. Comunque sei brava .


----------



## resistere (1 Maggio 2010)

X fedifrago
no   e    no.


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> X fedifrago
> no e no.


ok


----------



## triste86 (1 Maggio 2010)

ciao resistere, io ho letto la tua storia e mi trovo dalla parte del figlio che ha scoperto il tradimento coniugale della propria madre, quindi credo di capire un pochino il tuo stato d'animo...

io ti sono vicino, per noi figli scoprirlo e' una cosa devastante, non riesco ad accettarlo del tutto, a distanza di mesi... 
io sono nuovo del forum magari poi pubblichero' la mia storia... 

intanto ti dico che ti apprezzo moltissimo per come stai reagendo!!


----------



## resistere (1 Maggio 2010)

triste86 ha detto:


> ciao resistere, io ho letto la tua storia e mi trovo dalla parte del figlio che ha scoperto il tradimento coniugale della propria madre, quindi credo di capire un pochino il tuo stato d'animo...
> 
> io ti sono vicino, per noi figli scoprirlo e' una cosa devastante, non riesco ad accettarlo del tutto, a distanza di mesi...
> io sono nuovo del forum magari poi pubblichero' la mia storia...
> ...


Ciao e mi fa piacere sentire lo stato d'animo di un figlio. Io sono un padre preoccupatissimo e vorrei ascoltare un pò anche i tuoi sentimenti una volta che hai scoperto "quella cosa terribile". Fammi sapere perchè anche in base a ciò che hai provato posso avere comportamenti conseguenziali. 
 Grazie se vorrai sfogarti e il tuo sfogo potrebbe sempre servire a qualcun altro. Se puoi apriti. Non sai quanto a me ha fatto bene trovare questo forum e solidarietà . Ciao e ti sto vicino come padre.


----------



## Amarax (1 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> ho letto male, non è un sito. Comunque sei brava .


 
Ho combattuto finchè ci ho creduto davvero. Poi è sopraggiunto lo scoramento xchè mi sentivo una Don Chisciotte ed il mulino non riuscivo ad abbatterlo.
Mi dicevo che non avrei permesso ad una qualunque di prendersi il mio uomo...
mah!:singleeye:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Ho combattuto finchè ci ho creduto davvero. Poi è sopraggiunto lo scoramento xchè mi sentivo una Don Chisciotte ed il mulino non riuscivo ad abbatterlo.
> Mi dicevo che non avrei permesso ad una qualunque di prendersi il mio uomo...
> mah!:singleeye:


Scusa, ma tu non hai combattuto, ti sei messa in concorrenza, cosa molto diversa e, lo sai, per me assurda.
Mettersi in concorrenza significa mettersi sullo stesso piano dell'amante e cercare di rendersi più amabile, più affascinante, più intrigante di lei. Per questa è una sconfitta in partenza perché sul piano della novità intrigante nessun coniuge potrà mai essere scelto.
Per me combattere è riportare il traditore alla realtà del vissuto e del condiviso e di un futuro da costruire insieme su quelle fondamenta.
E' una battaglia che può anche essere persa perché il traditore può considerare quella storia conclusa, ma è una battaglia che viene combattuta usando le armi coerenti con quel che si è stati, si è e si vuole essere nel futuro.
Se il traditore poi volesse tenere in contemporanea entrambe la situazioni, considerando il matrimonio, ormai, una sorta di famiglia di origine e restarci quale un "bamboccione" che da vecchio/adolescente vuole avere sicurezze, agi e comodità per vivere la sua vita vera di relazione altrove... dovrebbe essere il tradito a invitarlo a crescere e a uscire di casa. Non si può diventare il genitore di chi si considerava il proprio compagno di vita.


----------



## resistere (1 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Scusa, ma tu non hai combattuto, ti sei messa in concorrenza, cosa molto diversa e, lo sai, per me assurda.
> Mettersi in concorrenza significa mettersi sullo stesso piano dell'amante e cercare di rendersi più amabile, più affascinante, più intrigante di lei. Per questa è una sconfitta in partenza perché sul piano della novità intrigante nessun coniuge potrà mai essere scelto.
> *Per me combattere è riportare il traditore alla realtà del vissuto e del condiviso e di un futuro da costruire insieme su quelle fondamenta.*
> E' una battaglia che può anche essere persa perché il traditore può considerare quella storia conclusa, ma è una battaglia che viene combattuta usando le armi coerenti con quel che si è stati, si è e si vuole essere nel futuro.
> Se il traditore poi volesse tenere in contemporanea entrambe la situazioni, considerando il matrimonio, ormai, una sorta di famiglia di origine e restarci quale un "bamboccione" che da vecchio/adolescente vuole avere sicurezze, agi e comodità per vivere la sua vita vera di relazione altrove... dovrebbe essere il tradito a invitarlo a crescere e a uscire di casa. Non si può diventare il genitore di chi si considerava il proprio compagno di vita.


concordo pienamente su questo punto. E' un percorso lunghissimo. E' come una disintossicazione da droga. Ma se uno ce la fa ti cambia la vita di entrambi. In meglio


----------



## MK (1 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Teoricamente.
> Dipende dal reddito del genitore che esce di casa. Per lavoratori "medi" l'idea di mantenere il tenore di vita è un'utopia. Ho fatto da poco una settimana di vacanza (bella e costosa, non dico di no, ma una settimana, da 4 anni...). Prima...


Parlavo dei figli.


----------



## MK (1 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non sono ricatti e tu hai diritto di avere i tuoi figli tanto quanto lei. In effetti in caso di irreparabilità tu ptresti avere l'affido condiviso e paritario, semplicemente bastrebbe usare la depressione di tua moglie come risorsa e avresti questo. (la depressione è un male ancora sconosciuto a volte manco si può curare)


Daniele guarda che l'affido congiunto è la prassi ormai eh.


----------



## MK (1 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Scusa, ma tu non hai combattuto, ti sei messa in concorrenza, cosa molto diversa e, lo sai, per me assurda.
> Mettersi in concorrenza significa mettersi sullo stesso piano dell'amante e cercare di rendersi più amabile, più affascinante, più intrigante di lei. Per questa è una sconfitta in partenza perché sul piano della novità intrigante nessun coniuge potrà mai essere scelto.
> Per me combattere è riportare il traditore alla realtà del vissuto e del condiviso e di un futuro da costruire insieme su quelle fondamenta.
> E' una battaglia che può anche essere persa perché il traditore può considerare quella storia conclusa, ma è una battaglia che viene combattuta usando le armi coerenti con quel che si è stati, si è e si vuole essere nel futuro.
> Se il traditore poi volesse tenere in contemporanea entrambe la situazioni, considerando il matrimonio, ormai, una sorta di famiglia di origine e restarci quale un "bamboccione" che da vecchio/adolescente vuole avere sicurezze, agi e comodità per vivere la sua vita vera di relazione altrove... dovrebbe essere il tradito a invitarlo a crescere e a uscire di casa. *Non si può diventare il genitore di chi si considerava il proprio compagno di vita*.


Certo, concordo. Ma questo non dovrebbe diventare un modo per escludere dalla vita dei propri figli un padre (o una madre) ritenuto "bamboccione".


----------



## triste86 (1 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Ciao e mi fa piacere sentire lo stato d'animo di un figlio. Io sono un padre preoccupatissimo e vorrei ascoltare un pò anche i tuoi sentimenti una volta che hai scoperto "quella cosa terribile". Fammi sapere perchè anche in base a ciò che hai provato posso avere comportamenti conseguenziali.
> Grazie se vorrai sfogarti e il tuo sfogo potrebbe sempre servire a qualcun altro. Se puoi apriti. Non sai quanto a me ha fatto bene trovare questo forum e solidarietà . Ciao e ti sto vicino come padre.


grazie, ho pubblicato la mia storia poco fa.... te credo che potrai capire in maniera particolare dato la tua situazione


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Parlavo dei figli.


 E io di che parlavo?:singleeye:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Certo, concordo. Ma questo non dovrebbe diventare un modo per escludere dalla vita dei propri figli un padre (o una madre) ritenuto "bamboccione".


 Cosa c'entra?


----------



## Amarax (1 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> concordo pienamente su questo punto. E' un percorso lunghissimo. *E' come una disintossicazione da droga.* Ma se uno ce la fa ti cambia la vita di entrambi. In meglio


 
Questa frase somiglia  quello che dicevamo io e persa a proposito di _*"nel bene e nel male".*_
Io ho capito che questi ideali valgano per noi che non riusciamo a tradire. I nostri coniugi ci passano sopra in poco tempo. Il tempo di dire *"lo voglio, è giusto, ho solo una vita"* e ...tac


----------



## resistere (1 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Questa frase somiglia  quello che dicevamo io e persa a proposito di _*"nel bene e nel male".*_
> Io ho capito che questi ideali valgano per noi che non riusciamo a tradire. I nostri coniugi ci passano sopra in poco tempo. Il tempo di dire *"lo voglio, è giusto, ho solo una vita"* e ...tac


Dolce amarax  . Nella mia vita ho avuto diverse occasioni per tradire mia moglie. In un caso soprattutto ho rischiato, ma proprio per gli ideali del matrimonio, della famiglia, dei figli ho allontanato tutte le possibili tentazioni. Tu mi dirai che con il senno del poi ho sbagliato? No , non credo. Io sono fatto così e non mi dispiaccio. Sono forse demodè?  In questa società dove devi per forza consumare tutto e subito io rimango fermamente convinto che i valori e gli ideali occorre non tradirli e qualcuno dovrà pure trasmetterli ai nostri figli. E te lo dico ora nelle mie condizioni. Io non ho sbagliato.


----------



## Amarax (1 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Dolce amarax . Nella mia vita ho avuto diverse occasioni per tradire mia moglie. In un caso soprattutto ho rischiato, ma proprio per gli ideali del matrimonio, della famiglia, dei figli ho allontanato tutte le possibili tentazioni. Tu mi dirai che con il senno del poi ho sbagliato? No , non credo. Io sono fatto così e non mi dispiaccio. Sono forse demodè? In questa società dove devi per forza consumare tutto e subito io rimango fermamente convinto che i valori e gli ideali occorre non tradirli e qualcuno dovrà pure trasmetterli ai nostri figli. E te lo dico ora nelle mie condizioni. Io non ho sbagliato.


 
 lo pensavo. No che non hai sbagliato. Sei fatto così. Sono loro, tua moglie, mio marito che non la pensano allo stesso modo e seguono le loro idee.
la sai l teoria della mezza mela vero? lui e lei...le due metà della mela...stronzata colossale. Una coppia è formaata da 2 persone diverse che si affiancano e si fondono ma sono in grado si scindersi quanod vogliono. Non è acqua e sale. E' segatura e limatura di ferro, Un miscuglio, non una soluzione.

Ho la vena chimica stasera!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Anna A (1 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Dolce amarax . Nella mia vita ho avuto diverse occasioni per tradire mia moglie. In un caso soprattutto ho rischiato, ma proprio per gli ideali del matrimonio, della famiglia, dei figli ho allontanato tutte le possibili tentazioni. Tu mi dirai che con il senno del poi ho sbagliato? No , non credo. Io sono fatto così e non mi dispiaccio. Sono forse demodè? In questa società dove devi per forza consumare tutto e subito io rimango fermamente convinto che i valori e gli ideali occorre non tradirli e qualcuno dovrà pure trasmetterli ai nostri figli. E te lo dico ora nelle mie condizioni. Io non ho sbagliato.


non hai sbagliato.. ma vedi di non essere troppo pe san te............
quelli troppo perfetti, come te.. alla fine son ...
va bè...

ps: ovviamente intendevo con tua moglie.. sembri suo padre tanto la vuoi educare...


----------



## triste86 (1 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> non hai sbagliato.. ma vedi di non essere troppo pe san te............
> quelli troppo perfetti, come te.. alla fine son ...
> va bè...
> 
> ps: ovviamente intendevo con tua moglie.. sembri suo padre tanto la vuoi educare...


non sono d'accordo, pesante perche? la sua colpa sarebbe quella di esser rimasto fedele a lei perche' innamorato?

magari lo avesse fatto mia madre, avremmo tutti meno problemi credimi... 

troppo spesso si cade in tentazione, riflettere e capire se ne vale la pena sarebbe utile , ma questa e' capacita' appartenente a pochi...


----------



## Anna A (1 Maggio 2010)

triste86 ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo, pesante perche? la sua colpa sarebbe quella di esser rimasto fedele a lei perche' innamorato?
> 
> magari lo avesse fatto mia madre, avremmo tutti meno problemi credimi...
> 
> troppo spesso si cade in tentazione, riflettere e capire se ne vale la pena sarebbe utile , ma questa e' capacita' appartenente a pochi...


senti una cosa.. a parte tutto, va bene che ci sei rimasto male per tua madre.. ma vedi di non metterti a fare il professorino di vita con me perché non ti conviene.
understand?!


----------



## triste86 (1 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> senti una cosa.. a parte tutto, va bene che ci sei rimasto male per tua madre.. ma vedi di non metterti a fare il professorino di vita con me perché non ti conviene.
> understand?!


chi vuole fare il professorino?! io ti ho detto la mia opinione, non volevo offenderti, se ti e' arrivato questo scusa...


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Maggio 2010)

*Dolce come sempre...*



Anna A ha detto:


> senti una cosa.. a parte tutto, va bene che ci sei rimasto male per tua madre.. ma vedi di non metterti a fare il professorino di vita con me perché non ti conviene.
> understand?!


 
Mangiato pesante? :sonar:


----------



## Amoremio (1 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Dolce amarax . Nella mia vita ho avuto diverse occasioni per tradire mia moglie. In un caso soprattutto ho rischiato, ma proprio per gli ideali del matrimonio, della famiglia, dei figli *ho allontanato tutte le possibili tentazioni*. Tu mi dirai che con il senno del poi ho sbagliato? No , non credo. Io sono fatto così e non mi dispiaccio. Sono forse demodè? In questa società dove devi per forza consumare tutto e subito io rimango fermamente convinto che i valori e gli ideali occorre non tradirli e qualcuno dovrà pure trasmetterli ai nostri figli. E te lo dico ora nelle mie condizioni. Io non ho sbagliato.


io ho fatto la stessa scelta 
ma per motivi diversi

perchè sapevo di amarlo
che nessun uomo era più importante di lui
perchè non gi avrei mai inflitto una ferita simile
e per rispetto di me stessa

i figli non sono entrati tra i miei motivi
forse perchè gli altri erano sufficienti a chiudere il discorso


----------



## resistere (1 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> non hai sbagliato.. ma vedi di non essere troppo pe san te............
> quelli troppo perfetti, come te.. alla fine son ...
> va bè...
> 
> ps: ovviamente intendevo con tua moglie.. sembri suo padre tanto la vuoi educare...


ok messaggio arrivato ma insomma addirittura ....suo padre Stasera vado in discoteca con mia moglie. Musica revival anni 80 90 . Come vecchietto niente male baci .


----------



## Amarax (2 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> ok messaggio arrivato ma insomma addirittura ....suo padre .Stasera vado in discoteca con mia moglie. Musica revival anni 80 90 . Come vecchietto niente male baci .


 
direi di no:mrgreen:.
Mi sa che sei un bel tipo


----------



## resistere (2 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> direi di no:mrgreen:.
> Mi sa che sei un bel tipo


Diciamo che sono pieno di risorse e per buttarmi giù del tutto ce ne vuole. E chi mi sta accanto lo deve sapere. Non mi piango addosso. Ieri discoteca e domani riprovo ad andare in radio.

Vuoi perdermi? allora prova a lasciarmi se ce la fai. Ma se non ce la fai allora hai dubbi. E se hai dubbi posso anche essere ...pesante come dice anna. 

P.S. ieri sera una bella serata di musica con tanti amici rincontrati.


----------



## Amarax (2 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Diciamo che sono pieno di risorse e per buttarmi giù del tutto ce ne vuole. E chi mi sta accanto lo deve sapere. *Non mi piango addosso*. Ieri discoteca e *domani riprovo ad andare in radio.*
> 
> Vuoi perdermi? allora prova a lasciarmi se ce la fai. Ma se non ce la fai allora hai dubbi. E se hai dubbi posso anche essere ...pesante come dice anna.
> 
> P.S. ieri sera una bella serata di musica con tanti amici rincontrati.


:up: :up:
dimmi quale...magari la prendo


----------



## resistere (2 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> :up: :up:
> dimmi quale...magari la prendo


non so in quale parte d'europa sei. Forse abiti in corsica, oppure in normandia, oppure nel benelux Io sono nell'italia centrale ed in un capoluogo di provincia.
Chissà se arriverà lì dove sei tu?


----------



## Amarax (2 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> non so in quale parte d'europa sei. Forse abiti in corsica, oppure in normandia, oppure nel benelux Io sono nell'italia centrale ed in un capoluogo di provincia.
> Chissà se arriverà lì dove sei tu?


Napoli...ma con la parabolica?:idea:


----------



## resistere (2 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Napoli...ma con la parabolica?:idea:


Siamo a 300 km. non ce la fa ad arrivare lì. E sul satellite non sò se c'è. Però non credo.

Dovrei andare su un altra radio più famosa ma è lontana dalla mia città 80 km. 

Ma tu sei su facebook?


----------



## Amarax (2 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Siamo a 300 km. non ce la fa ad arrivare lì. E sul satellite non sò se c'è. Però non credo.
> 
> Dovrei andare su un altra radio più famosa ma è lontana dalla mia città 80 km.
> 
> Ma tu sei su facebook?


Si sono su fb ed ora sono su msn ad aspettare i nostri amici che si incontrano a Milno .
300 km...Toscana?


----------



## triste86 (2 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> ok messaggio arrivato ma insomma addirittura ....suo padre Stasera vado in discoteca con mia moglie. Musica revival anni 80 90 . Come vecchietto niente male baci .


caspita che tipo , fino all'anno scorso anche i miei andavano, ma a latino americano.... poi per scarsi risultati di mamma si son ritirati :rotfl:


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Si sono su fb ed ora sono su msn ad aspettare i nostri amici che si incontrano a Milno .
> 300 km...Toscana?


Mhhhh...delfina curiosa eh!


----------



## Amarax (2 Maggio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mhhhh...delfina curiosa eh!


 
sì...


----------



## resistere (2 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> sì...


xxxxxxxxxxxxxx.


----------



## Amarax (2 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> xxxxxxxxxxx.


 
bella regione :up:

ps: hai la casella mp piena.


----------



## resistere (2 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> bella regione :up:
> 
> ps: hai la casella mp piena.


svuotata


----------



## Amarax (2 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> svuotata


 
fatto


----------



## resistere (3 Maggio 2010)

AGGIORNAMENTO

Ora c'è una problematica in più mia moglie non vuole fare l'amore. Mi dice di avere pazienza. Si io di pazienza ce l'ho da vendere, ma questo per me non è un problema di poco conto. Mercoledì ne parlerò con la psic. Ora ci manca anche questo!


----------



## Amarax (3 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> AGGIORNAMENTO
> 
> Ora c'è una problematica in più mia moglie non vuole fare l'amore. Mi dice di avere pazienza. Si io di pazienza ce l'ho da vendere, ma questo per me non è un problema di poco conto. Mercoledì ne parlerò con la psic. Ora ci manca anche questo!


 
Pazienza?
Ma perchè non vuole, non te lo ha detto?


----------



## Becco (3 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> AGGIORNAMENTO
> 
> Ora c'è una problematica in più mia moglie non vuole fare l'amore. Mi dice di avere pazienza. Si io di pazienza ce l'ho da vendere, ma questo per me non è un problema di poco conto. Mercoledì ne parlerò con la psic. Ora ci manca anche questo!


E tu vorresti fare "*L'AMORE*" con tua moglie dopo quello che è successo?
Ma ti senti bene?
Becco


----------



## Papero (3 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> AGGIORNAMENTO
> 
> Ora c'è una problematica in più mia moglie non vuole fare l'amore. Mi dice di avere pazienza. Si io di pazienza ce l'ho da vendere, ma questo per me non è un problema di poco conto. Mercoledì ne parlerò con la psic. Ora ci manca anche questo!


Ma prima che il tradimento fosse scoperto facevate qualcosa? Mi domando perchè prima si e adesso no... Forse lei è un attimino imbarazzata? ci sta!


----------



## Lettrice (3 Maggio 2010)

Ovviamente la moglie vuole che lui si _levi di hulo_


----------



## triste86 (3 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> AGGIORNAMENTO
> 
> Ora c'è una problematica in più mia moglie non vuole fare l'amore. Mi dice di avere pazienza. Si io di pazienza ce l'ho da vendere, ma questo per me non è un problema di poco conto. Mercoledì ne parlerò con la psic. Ora ci manca anche questo!


credo che questa situazione sia dovuto al fatto della delicata situazione che state passando, tu la ami, ma tieni in conto che fino a poco tempo fa lei era legata a un altro uomo

a me sinceramente questo fattore mi da un campanellino d'allarme che non mi piace  , voglio dire ti sei chiesto perche' non lo voglia fare? potrebbe essere che ancora si senta attratta all'altro? 

scusa eh, faccio supposizioni...


----------



## Anna A (3 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> ok messaggio arrivato ma insomma addirittura ....suo padre Stasera vado in discoteca con mia moglie. *Musica revival anni 80 90* . Come vecchietto niente male baci .


village people':carneval::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> senti una cosa.. a parte tutto, va bene che ci sei rimasto male per tua madre.. ma vedi di non metterti a fare il professorino di vita con me perché non ti conviene.
> understand?!


Incredibile...


----------



## Anna A (3 Maggio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Incredibile...


cosa è incredibile?


----------



## MK (3 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> AGGIORNAMENTO
> 
> Ora c'è una problematica in più mia moglie non vuole fare l'amore. Mi dice di avere pazienza. Si io di pazienza ce l'ho da vendere, ma questo per me non è un problema di poco conto. Mercoledì ne parlerò con la psic. Ora ci manca anche questo!


Mi spiace ma in situazioni come questa è normale. Sempre meglio dire di no che fingere un desiderio che non si prova. Noi donne in questo siamo terribili lo so, basta un niente e pufff...


----------



## resistere (3 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> village people':carneval::rotfl:


  Anche ,  però no spogliarello. E tu lo faresti lo spogliarello?Cara  
 Donna Summer?


----------



## resistere (3 Maggio 2010)

Becco ha detto:


> E tu vorresti fare "*L'AMORE*" con tua moglie dopo quello che è successo?
> Ma ti senti bene?
> Becco


Penso che non ci sia niente di male. A me piace.


----------



## resistere (3 Maggio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ovviamente la moglie vuole che lui si _levi di hulo_


E chi ha detto che io mi debba levare di hulo. Io non mi levo. Vedremo.


----------



## resistere (3 Maggio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Ma prima che il tradimento fosse scoperto facevate qualcosa? Mi domando perchè prima si e adesso no... Forse lei è un attimino imbarazzata? ci sta!


Certamente che si faceva ed anche dopo la confessione. Ora è così . Ma non dispero.


----------



## resistere (3 Maggio 2010)

triste86 ha detto:


> credo che questa situazione sia dovuto al fatto della delicata situazione che state passando, tu la ami, ma tieni in conto che fino a poco tempo fa lei era legata a un altro uomo
> 
> a me sinceramente questo fattore mi da un campanellino d'allarme che non mi piace  , voglio dire ti sei chiesto perche' non lo voglia fare? potrebbe essere che ancora si senta attratta all'altro?
> 
> scusa eh, faccio supposizioni...


Le donne sono strane. Sicuramente sarà anche questo. Ma nonostante la..... doppia convivenza non c'è stato mai un rallentamento.


----------



## triste86 (3 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> E chi ha detto che io mi debba levare di hulo. Io non mi levo. Vedremo.


bravo!!! io ti ammiro, speriam bene che tutto non sia invano... anche io ora comincio qualche seduta ( domani, speriam bene )

posso chiederti se le tue figlie sospettano qualcosa? han intuito qualcuno che non va tra voi?


----------



## Amarax (3 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Le donne sono strane. Sicuramente sarà anche questo. Ma *nonostante la..... doppia convivenza non c'è stato mai un rallentamento*.


 
vedi?? come fa uno a capire???:incazzato::incazzato:

e poi...subentrerà la 2 fase: con chi ti ritrovi tu in convivenza?
Scusa ma...è il percorso.:unhappy: :unhappy: :unhappy:


----------



## resistere (3 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> vedi?? come fa uno a capire???:incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> e poi...subentrerà la 2 fase: con chi ti ritrovi tu in convivenza?
> Scusa ma...è il percorso.:unhappy: :unhappy: :unhappy:


mbè prima non potevo capire. Oggi invece lo so. Il percorso? Ogni anno il giro d'italia cambia percorso , ma si chiama sempre giro d'italia, e  ogni anno il vincitore può cambiare. Per cui ......pedalo. E sulla salita vado come un treno.


----------



## resistere (3 Maggio 2010)

triste86 ha detto:


> bravo!!! io ti ammiro, speriam bene che tutto non sia invano... anche io ora comincio qualche seduta ( domani, speriam bene )
> 
> posso chiederti se le tue figlie sospettano qualcosa? han intuito qualcuno che non va tra voi?


A volte ques'impressione ce l'ho, ma devo dire che finora io e mia moglie siamo stati bravi a nascondere. Le nostre discussioni avvengono al bar o in macchina o dalla psic.


----------



## triste86 (3 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> A volte ques'impressione ce l'ho, ma devo dire che finora io e mia moglie siamo stati bravi a nascondere. Le nostre discussioni avvengono al bar o in macchina o dalla psic.


credimi se ti dico che i figli intuiscono sempre se c'e qualcosa che non va... ne so qualcosa 

la cosa migliore da fare e' di aiutarli ad affrontare il tutto nella maniera meno indolore... 

io penso che per riaccendere il desiderio di tua moglie, dovresti creare una situazione che la metta in posizione di ingelosirsi... mi spiego??


----------



## Nuvola (4 Maggio 2010)

Becco ha detto:


> E tu vorresti fare "*L'AMORE*" con tua moglie dopo quello che è successo?
> Ma ti senti bene?
> Becco


Sinceramente anch'io lo trovo assurdo... dovresti provare addirittura repulsione nei suoi confronti


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Maggio 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> Sinceramente anch'io lo trovo assurdo... dovresti provare addirittura repulsione nei suoi confronti


Mica tanto assurdo.

Fare l'amore con il/la traditore/trice è una riaffermazione di sè, è la ricerca di conferme sul proprio non esser da buttar via, sul voler credere che se lei/lui ancora fa l'amore con me, non tutto è perduto...


----------



## resistere (4 Maggio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mica tanto assurdo.
> 
> Fare l'amore con il/la traditore/trice è una riaffermazione di sè, è la ricerca di conferme sul proprio non esser da buttar via, sul voler credere che se lei/lui ancora fa l'amore con me, non tutto è perduto...


comunque stanotte abbiamo rotto il ghiaccio. E questo è un bene.


----------



## Nuvola (4 Maggio 2010)

Becco ha detto:


> E tu vorresti fare "*L'AMORE*" con tua moglie dopo quello che è successo?
> Ma ti senti bene?
> Becco





Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mica tanto assurdo.
> 
> Fare l'amore con il/la traditore/trice è una riaffermazione di sè, è la ricerca di conferme sul proprio non esser da buttar via, sul voler credere che se lei/lui ancora fa l'amore con me, non tutto è perduto...


Forse riguarda più l'uomo? Io da quando ho scoperto di essere stata tradita provo un forte senso di repulsione, nausea vera e propria, data dall'idea che lui abbia toccato (per non scendere nei particolari) un'altra. Si tratta di un vero e proprio fastidio fisico.


----------



## Amoremio (4 Maggio 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> *Forse riguarda più l'uomo? *Io da quando ho scoperto di essere stata tradita provo un forte senso di repulsione, nausea vera e propria, data dall'idea che lui abbia toccato (per non scendere nei particolari) un'altra. Si tratta di un vero e proprio fastidio fisico.


no, dipende dal modo di essere e di sentire
uomo o donna non c'entra


----------



## ellina69 (4 Maggio 2010)

dicono che siano fasi normali, inzialmente il tradimento riaccende il desiderio sessuale, successivamente lo ammazza, per me è stato così.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> E chi ha detto che io mi debba levare di hulo. Io non mi levo. Vedremo.



Non ho detto che tu ti debba levare... ho detto che lei ti vorrebbe fuori.


----------



## Cavedano (4 Maggio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' giusto cosi', per me e' un dettaglio irrilevante.
> 
> Complimenti per la tua reazione... dopo 5 anni di tradimento l'unica terapia da farle fare sarebbe la fisioterapia dopo averle spezzato le gambe.
> 
> Mi scuso anticipatamente per la violenza delle mie parole:carneval:


 
perchè anche le braccina no?:mexican:


----------



## Anna A (4 Maggio 2010)

Cavedano ha detto:


> perchè anche le braccina no?:mexican:


cavedano: pesce pieno di spine. dalle mie parti nemmeno lo pescano e se capita lo ributtano nel fiume


----------



## ellina69 (4 Maggio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non ho detto che tu ti debba levare... ho detto che lei ti vorrebbe fuori.


adoro questo tuo dico -non dico :up: 

e la penso come te ...però ..chissà ...magari alla lunga la vince, anche se bisogna vedere cosa c'è in palio e se ne vale la pena, ma evidentemente per resistere sì.
Anche per sua moglie deve essere una situazione complicata ...ha tradito per 5 anni, quindi deve avere un legame profondo con l'amante, ora si trova questo marito comprensivo, che fa la terapia di coppia e ad ogni dubbio si domanda cosa ne direbbe la psicologa, che la porta a ballare, che la cerca per fare l'amore ...invece che incazzarsi come una bestia e buttare veramente tutte le carte sul tavolo ...anche per lei deve essere spiazzante questo "buonismo", questa "resistenza" che forse vive come un po' oppressiva. resistere, caro amico, il mio consiglio è ...tira fuori quello che senti davvero, anche la rabbia (non ne provi?), anche la delusione cocente (non ne provi?), metti con sincerità tutte le carte sul tavolo e affronta questa situazione con il cuore, non con la testa. perchè è una situazione del cuore ...un tradimento di 5 anni ti dice che avete un problema, e bello grosso ..insistere su questa strada razionale, buonista, comprensiva, tattica- strategica ....secondo me ti butterà fuori strada.
In bocca la lupo


----------



## mariasole (4 Maggio 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> adoro questo tuo dico -non dico :up:
> 
> e la penso come te ...però ..chissà ...magari alla lunga la vince, anche se bisogna vedere cosa c'è in palio e se ne vale la pena, ma evidentemente per resistere sì.
> Anche per sua moglie deve essere una situazione complicata ...ha tradito per 5 anni, quindi deve avere un legame profondo con l'amante, ora si trova questo marito comprensivo, che fa la terapia di coppia e ad ogni dubbio si domanda cosa ne direbbe la psicologa, che la porta a ballare, che la cerca per fare l'amore ...invece che incazzarsi come una bestia e buttare veramente tutte le carte sul tavolo ...anche per lei deve essere spiazzante questo "buonismo", questa "resistenza" che forse vive come un po' oppressiva. resistere, caro amico, il mio consiglio è ...tira fuori quello che senti davvero, anche la rabbia (non ne provi?), anche la delusione cocente (non ne provi?), metti con sincerità tutte le carte sul tavolo e affronta questa situazione con il cuore, non con la testa. perchè è una situazione del cuore ...un tradimento di 5 anni ti dice che avete un problema, e bello grosso ..insistere su questa strada razionale, buonista, comprensiva, tattica- strategica ....secondo me ti butterà fuori strada.
> In bocca la lupo


Io invece lo capisco, è nella fase in cui cerca di "riportarla a casa", tutte le sue energie sono spese per salvare il suo matrimonio, ha paura che lei decida di lasciarlo. 

Stà cercando di riconquistarla, di farla innamorare nuovamente.

Non è una tattica, perlomeno x me non era così, mi veniva naturale...
Quando lo vedevo giù non riuscivo ad aggredirlo, anzi... 

Il dolore e la rabbia c'erano eccome, ma il mio obiettivo era di riaverlo completamente ed ero convinta che sbraitargli in faccia urla e insulti non servisse a molto.

Certo io a 7 mesi dalla scoperta ne soffro ancora, ma credo che non sarebbe cambiato granchè.


----------



## resistere (4 Maggio 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> adoro questo tuo dico -non dico :up:
> 
> e la penso come te ...però ..chissà ...magari alla lunga la vince, anche se bisogna vedere cosa c'è in palio e se ne vale la pena, ma evidentemente per resistere sì.
> Anche per sua moglie deve essere una situazione complicata ...ha tradito per 5 anni, quindi deve avere un legame profondo con l'amante, ora si trova questo marito comprensivo, che fa la terapia di coppia e ad ogni dubbio si domanda cosa ne direbbe la psicologa, che la porta a ballare, che la cerca per fare l'amore ...invece che incazzarsi come una bestia e buttare veramente tutte le carte sul tavolo ...anche per lei deve essere spiazzante questo "buonismo", questa "resistenza" che forse vive come un po' oppressiva. resistere, caro amico, il mio consiglio è ...tira fuori quello che senti davvero, anche la rabbia (non ne provi?), anche la delusione cocente (non ne provi?), metti con sincerità tutte le carte sul tavolo e affronta questa situazione con il cuore, non con la testa. perchè è una situazione del cuore ...un tradimento di 5 anni ti dice che avete un problema, e bello grosso ..insistere su questa strada razionale, buonista, comprensiva, tattica- strategica ....secondo me ti butterà fuori strada.
> In bocca la lupo


Allora cosa dovrei fare essere cattivo, spaccare tutto gonfiarla di botte, magari davanti ai figli? No. non lo faccio. il mio cuore batte ancora per lei. Ne vale la pena? Per ora dico di si.
 Ma è lei che non si decide perchè è in difficoltà. Se avessi spaccato tutto non c'erano problemi. Sarebbe finita. E invece l'ho messa in difficoltà.  Oggi sto giocando questa partita . Con il cuore e con la testa. Forse ho ancora poche speranze , o forse ne ho di più da quando c'è stata la  confessione. 
Secondo me ne ho di più. 
Posso assicurarvi che non avrei difficoltà a trovare un'altra donna, ma ora non lo voglio fare. 
Per quanto riguarda il buonismo, si, dovrei essere più "stronzo". Ma nella situazione in cui ero non potevo permettermelo.
Oggi la mia famiglia ancora c'è. Due mesi fa non ci avrei scommesso una lira. 
E' una gran faticata e se dovesse andare male ripeto, potrò dire che le ho provate tutte. E mi guarderò intorno. Effettivamente c'è tanta bella gente.
Ma se invece la mia famiglia resiste io sarò felice. Anche senza l'amore che strappa i capelli. Ma comunque un amore.


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Maggio 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> Forse riguarda più l'uomo? Io da quando ho scoperto di essere stata tradita provo un forte senso di repulsione, nausea vera e propria, data dall'idea che lui abbia toccato (per non scendere nei particolari) un'altra. Si tratta di un vero e proprio fastidio fisico.


E' sicuramente soggettivo, ma ti garantisco che anche per molte donne è il desiderio di conferme e la convinzione che il sesso sia un segnale chiaro dell'interesse dell'uomo...ergo della possibilità di riaccendere la fiamma della passione e quindi il resto.

Poi si scordano di quanto è bastardo l'uomo...ma vabbeh! :mexican:


----------



## ellina69 (4 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Allora cosa dovrei fare essere cattivo, spaccare tutto gonfiarla di botte, magari davanti ai figli?


ma figurati se intendevo questo ... e tu che sei un uomo intelligente, sono certa che hai capito bene cosa intendevo.
Io temo (impressione mia, eh?!?) che la tua "rettitudine", che il tuo essere un uomo "razionale e tutto d'un pezzo", che la tua "resistenza" ostinata anche di fronte al disastro (perchè un tradimento di 5 anni, con lei dichiaratamente innamorata dell'altro è un disastro matrimoniale) finiscano per risultare oppressive e soffocanti per tua moglie. 
A nessuno piace essere "tenuto", nè con gli schiaffoni nè con la passività buonista e melliflua. Credo che chi dice di voler ricostruire ( potrebbe anche non volere) DEBBA cercare di comprendere cosa è successo, tirare fuori le emozioni, tutto il non detto, mettere le mani nella terra di una storia condivisa e grattare fino a spezzarsi le unghie...non rimanere sul piedestallo di colui che è senza macchia, dell'integerrimo e magnanimo che perdona ...purchè tutto torni come prima, e anche meno di prima va bene.
scusa resistere, ti dico queste cose con dolcezza, perchè si capisce che tu sei un uomo perbene, ma si capisce anche che hai sufficiente testa, cuore e coraggio per fare qualcosa di più "autentico". sempre parere mio, umilissimo...


----------



## resistere (4 Maggio 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> resistere ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Allora cosa dovrei fare essere cattivo, spaccare tutto gonfiarla di botte, magari davanti ai figli?
> ...


Si potrei risultare oppressivo per mia moglie lo so. Per questo cerco di non essere oggi sempre presente. Palestra, a breve radio, mountain bike , figli etc. Dò il tempo a lei di riflettere. Non sono senza macchia. Credo che per mia moglie sia stata una storia importante. Innamorata di un altro. Una di quelle storie che capitano negli ambienti di lavoro. 5 anni sono un'eternità. Ne sono cosciente. Gli ho chiesto dove ho sbagliato, ma lei non lo sa mi dice sempre che non ho colpe. E' capitato e basta. E allora che devo fare quando mi dice che dentro di sè non è sicura di poter fare a meno di me? Capisci in quale situazione mi trovo? Posso solo sbagliare poco ed aspettare, aspettare. Terapia di coppia dolcezza, balli, cene con gli amici che cos'altro? C'è da impazzire a volte ed ora quasi mi viene da piangere. E' così struggente. E i miei figli fuori da questa storia. Se solo lei si decidesse a lasciarmi o non avere dubbi ! Capisci è da diventare pazzi. E allora resisto finchè posso. Ti abbraccio


----------



## Amarax (4 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Si potrei risultare oppressivo per mia moglie lo so. Per questo cerco di non essere oggi sempre presente. Palestra, a breve radio, mountain bike , figli etc. Dò il tempo a lei di riflettere. Non sono senza macchia. Credo che per mia moglie sia stata una storia importante. Innamorata di un altro. Una di quelle storie che capitano negli ambienti di lavoro. 5 anni sono un'eternità. Ne sono cosciente. Gli ho chiesto dove ho sbagliato, ma lei non lo sa mi dice sempre che non ho colpe. E' capitato e basta. E allora che devo fare quando mi dice che dentro di sè non è sicura di poter fare a meno di me? Capisci in quale situazione mi trovo? Posso solo sbagliare poco ed aspettare, aspettare. Terapia di coppia dolcezza, balli, cene con gli amici che cos'altro? C'è da impazzire a volte ed ora quasi mi viene da piangere. E' così struggente. E i miei figli fuori da questa storia. Se solo lei si decidesse a lasciarmi o non avere dubbi ! Capisci è da diventare pazzi. E allora resisto finchè posso. Ti abbraccio


 
ti leggo e ricordo di me.
Mi viene voglia di strapazzarti ma so che non servirebbe.
Magari la tua lei capisce prima?


----------



## ellina69 (4 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> C'è da impazzire a volte ed ora quasi mi viene da piangere. E' così struggente.


è la prima volta che - leggendoti - mi hai trasmesso qualcosa, mi hai così emozionata...ma allora sei vivo, ma allora sei umano?!? :up:
scherzo, dai, ma non troppo ....
io ti stimo, e la strategia che hai adottato è sicuramente ammirevole e dignitosa ...però ...secondo me, se vuoi dare una chance al tuo matrimonio devi condividere con tua moglie, condividere nel profondo, INTIMAMENTE, questo tuo dolore, questo tuo sgomento, questo tuo amore dolente e deluso e comunque forte e vivo. Forse lei ha solo bisogno di sentirti, ancora. Non fare finta di niente, non "resistere", abbandonati. e se non la troverai al tuo fianco, allora vorrà dire che già non era più tua. il tradimento - per chi continua ad amarsi - può anche essere un'occasione per ritrovarsi. ma con sincerità.
ti abbraccio anch'io ...e prendi queste mie parole come un piccolo parere del tutto personale, di una che il suo compagno infine l'ha perso ..quindi ...valgono quel che valgono


----------



## resistere (4 Maggio 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> è la prima volta che - leggendoti - mi hai trasmesso qualcosa, mi hai così emozionata...ma allora sei vivo, ma allora sei umano?!? :up:
> scherzo, dai, ma non troppo ....
> io ti stimo, e la strategia che hai adottato è sicuramente ammirevole e dignitosa ...però ...secondo me, se vuoi dare una chance al tuo matrimonio devi condividere con tua moglie, condividere nel profondo, INTIMAMENTE, questo tuo dolore, questo tuo sgomento, questo tuo amore dolente e deluso e comunque forte e vivo. Forse lei ha solo bisogno di sentirti, ancora. Non fare finta di niente, non "resistere", abbandonati. e se non la troverai al tuo fianco, allora vorrà dire che già non era più tua. il tradimento - per chi continua ad amarsi - può anche essere un'occasione per ritrovarsi. ma con sincerità.
> ti abbraccio anch'io ...e prendi queste mie parole come un piccolo parere del tutto personale, di una che il suo compagno infine l'ha perso ..quindi ...valgono quel che valgono


si, si  mi sono abbandonato i primi giorni dopo la confessione. Ho pianto di fronte a lei. Non mi capacitavo che la donna della mia vita mi dicesse che l'altro mi aveva oscurato. Piangevo e le dicevo come cavolo è successo e mi dicevo brutto cretino ma non potevi accorgertene prima?. No non mi ero accorto è stata bravissima a gestire tutto, pianificare, progettare ed ora mi dicevo che cosa posso fare ora? Mi sono messo a corteggiarla scrivendole messaggi d'amore, facendole il regalo per il suo compleanno, e devo dire che lei ha reagito bene, ma poi nelle mie condizioni è uscita fuori la rabbia ed in 2 occasioni è uscito tutto il veleno che poteva uscire. Ho detto delle cose irripetibili, segno che da solo non ce l'avrei fatta e allora ho cambiato strategia anche perchè da allora abbiamo paura a farci male. E si evitano certe discussioni. E' per questo che l'ho convinta a fare terapia di coppia. Ecco come siamo arrivati ad oggi. Lo so, non sono un robot mi aiuta la mia testa con la quale ho risolto numerose cose, ma questo problema non si risolve solo con  la testa ci vuole cuore, coraggio , fegato , determinazione , farsi male e...andare avanti. Andare avanti resistendo oppure quando non ce la farò più (e mi duole dirlo) LASCIARLA ANDARE.
Grazie di avermi fatto sfogare


----------



## ellina69 (4 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Andare avanti resistendo oppure quando non ce la farò più (e mi duole dirlo) LASCIARLA ANDARE.


ma dici questo perchè, in cuor tuo, hai l'impressione di "tenerla"? hai forse l'impressione che se tu non la "tenessi" lei andrebbe?


----------



## resistere (4 Maggio 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> ma dici questo perchè, in cuor tuo, hai l'impressione di "tenerla"? hai forse l'impressione che se tu non la "tenessi" lei andrebbe?


Nell'attimo della confessione si,   ho avuto l'impressione che se non avessi reagito avrebbe scelto un'altra strada. Ma poi dopo i le sono presi i dubbi d'altra parte  non si possono dimenticare 27 anni di conoscenza e 22 di vita in comune, due figlie, gli amici, le consuetudini così su due piedi. L'ho invitata a ragionare ed allora eccoci qua.


----------



## resistere (4 Maggio 2010)

ed ora è piena di dubbi. Mi dice che se dovesse finire rimarrebbe sola e ce la farebbe. Rimarrebbe sola a prescindere da cosa direbbe il giudice. Le figlie credo che non la perdonerebbero tanto facilmente, e poi ha paura dei miei comportamenti nel caso mi dovesse lasciare. Credo che non le perdonerei niente sia nel caso che tornasse con l'altro (a detta della terapista è molto improbabile) e sia nel caso che rimanesse da sola. E questo lei lo sa e conoscendomi andrei fino in fondo. Lei vorrebbe che se dovesse finire male  ci sia tra di noi un buon rapporto. Ma io non ce la farei. Non potrei mai essere un suo amico. non vorrò più vederla. Avremo rapporti solo riguardo i figli.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> ed ora è piena di dubbi. Mi dice che se dovesse finire rimarrebbe sola e ce la farebbe. Rimarrebbe sola a prescindere da cosa direbbe il giudice. Le figlie credo che non la perdonerebbero tanto facilmente, e poi ha paura dei miei comportamenti nel caso mi dovesse lasciare. Credo che non le perdonerei niente sia nel caso che tornasse con l'altro (a detta della terapista è molto improbabile) e sia nel caso che rimanesse da sola. E questo lei lo sa e conoscendomi andrei fino in fondo. Lei vorrebbe che se dovesse finire male  ci sia tra di noi un buon rapporto. Ma io non ce la farei. Non potrei mai essere un suo amico. non vorrò più vederla. Avremo rapporti solo riguardo i figli.


Te l'ho detto per me lei vuole che finisca... anzi lo voleva con la confessione.
Pensaci, ci vuole stomaco a confessare 5 anni di relazione adulterina, chi lo fa e' perche' vuole troncare ma non riuscendoci lo fa fare a te.
5 anni di relazione extra sono imperdonabili, devo ancora conoscere personalmente qualcuno che perdonerebbe una cosa simile.


----------



## resistere (4 Maggio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Te l'ho detto per me lei vuole che finisca... anzi lo voleva con la confessione.
> Pensaci, ci vuole stomaco a confessare 5 anni di relazione adulterina, chi lo fa e' perche' vuole troncare ma non riuscendoci lo fa fare a te.
> 5 anni di relazione extra sono imperdonabili, devo ancora conoscere personalmente qualcuno che perdonerebbe una cosa simile.


si ma io non tronco. LO DEVE FARE LEI e se non conosci qualcuno che perdonerebbe 5 anni di relazione extra eccomi qua mi presento sono RESISTERE.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> si ma io non tronco. LO DEVE FARE LEI e se non conosci qualcuno che perdonerebbe 5 anni di relazione extra eccomi qua mi presento sono RESISTERE.



Non giudico te, tanto per essere chiari... quello che ho scritto e' quello che penso della tua situazione e come FORSE sta ragionando tua moglie.

Per me a questo punto fai bene a non andartene, se vuole una rottura che sia lei a farlo... ma io non lo farei per lei sulla quale non scommetterei neanche 5 lire su una possibile ripresa, lo farei per principio.


----------



## resistere (4 Maggio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non giudico te, tanto per essere chiari... quello che ho scritto e' quello che penso della tua situazione e come FORSE sta ragionando tua moglie.
> 
> Per me a questo punto fai bene a non andartene, se vuole una rottura che sia lei a farlo... ma io non lo farei per lei sulla quale non scommetterei neanche 5 lire su una possibile ripresa, lo farei per principio.


Se ti ho dato l'impressione di prendertela con te ti chiedo scusa non era mia intenzione.  

Il ragionamento che fa mia moglie potrebbe essere ciò che tu dici. Ma allora deve avere i coglioni per portare avanti la cosa e subire le conseguenze che ti posso assicurare non sono poche. Ed io a quel punto ti ripeto non le perdonerei più niente.  

Allora perchè resisto? Perchè secondo me non è più sicura di lasciarmi. Perchè come dice lei e lo ha ripetuto alla psic. sono un uomo di qualità e quindi non è facile. 

Ecco perchè resisto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Maggio 2010)

Però è da vedere come sono stati vissuti questi anni. Può essere stata una cosa saltuarie e collaterale o può essere stato il vero rapporto e il matrimonio collaterale.
Queste diferenza cambiano ...la prognosi.


----------



## resistere (4 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però è da vedere come sono stati vissuti questi anni. Può essere stata una cosa saltuarie e collaterale o può essere stato il vero rapporto e il matrimonio collaterale.
> Queste diferenza cambiano ...la prognosi.


secondo me più che collaterale o saltuario, è compensativo?

Praticamente  una donna che vuole tenersi tutto. Un rapporto matrimoniale con una persona stabile e la leggerezza di un uomo extra. Giusto? Poi però non ce la faceva più . Quindi la confessione . Ed ora......


----------



## Lettrice (4 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> secondo me più che collaterale o saltuario, è compensativo?
> 
> Praticamente  una donna che vuole tenersi tutto. Un rapporto matrimoniale con una persona stabile e la leggerezza di un uomo extra. Giusto? *Poi però non ce la faceva più* . Quindi la confessione . Ed ora......


Non ce la faceva piu' a cosa?


----------



## resistere (4 Maggio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non ce la faceva piu' a cosa?


a reggere la doppia esistenza


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> secondo me più che collaterale o saltuario, è compensativo?
> 
> Praticamente una donna che vuole tenersi tutto. Un rapporto matrimoniale con una persona stabile e la leggerezza di un uomo extra. Giusto? Poi però non ce la faceva più . Quindi la confessione . Ed ora......


 Può essere. A volte è più complicato.
Ma ci state lavorando in due. :up:


----------



## Amarax (4 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> ed ora è piena di dubbi. Mi dice che se dovesse finire rimarrebbe sola e ce la farebbe. Rimarrebbe sola a prescindere da cosa direbbe il giudice. Le figlie credo che non la perdonerebbero tanto facilmente, e poi ha paura dei miei comportamenti nel caso mi dovesse lasciare. Credo che non le perdonerei niente sia nel caso che tornasse con l'altro (a detta della terapista è molto improbabile) e sia nel caso che rimanesse da sola. E questo lei lo sa e conoscendomi andrei fino in fondo.* Lei vorrebbe che se dovesse finire male ci sia tra di noi un buon rapporto.* Ma io non ce la farei. Non potrei mai essere un suo amico. non vorrò più vederla. Avremo rapporti solo riguardo i figli.


ù


Dille di sì.
Dille che sareste amici.
Vedi che fa.
Fai la prov se non non campi. Poi avrai paura che non ha scelto perchè pensava finiss del tutto.
*Dopo* puoi cambiare idea, no?


----------



## resistere (4 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ù
> 
> 
> Dille di sì.
> ...


ora ho un pò paura a dirle come mi consigli. Aspettiamo facciamo continuare la terapia. Grazie .


----------



## Amarax (4 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> ora ho un pò paura a dirle come mi consigli. Aspettiamo facciamo continuare la terapia. Grazie .


 
Lo so.
Io  ora le penso tutte per far scoprire le vere intenzioni...:unhappy:


----------



## Anna A (4 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Si potrei risultare oppressivo per mia moglie lo so. Per questo cerco di non essere oggi sempre presente. Palestra, a breve radio, mountain bike , figli etc. Dò il tempo a lei di riflettere. Non sono senza macchia. Credo che per mia moglie sia stata una storia importante. Innamorata di un altro. Una di quelle storie che capitano negli ambienti di lavoro. 5 anni sono un'eternità. Ne sono cosciente. Gli ho chiesto dove ho sbagliato, ma lei non lo sa mi dice sempre che non ho colpe. E' capitato e basta.* E allora che devo fare quando mi dice che dentro di sè non è sicura di poter fare a meno di me?* Capisci in quale situazione mi trovo? Posso solo sbagliare poco ed aspettare, aspettare. Terapia di coppia dolcezza, balli, cene con gli amici che cos'altro? C'è da impazzire a volte ed ora quasi mi viene da piangere. E' così struggente. E i miei figli fuori da questa storia. Se solo lei si decidesse a lasciarmi o non avere dubbi ! Capisci è da diventare pazzi. E allora resisto finchè posso. Ti abbraccio


lo dice perché nel concreto non si è mai trovata nella situazione che ti prospetta.
ma è tutto, tutto nornale.. anche perché tu le faciliti il tutto, dimostrandoti possibilista e aperto al dialogo che, non solo lei ha già messo in preventivo come varie ed eventuali.. ma che patisce come la predica del papà dopo una nota sul libretto a scuola.
sul fatto che hai rotto il ghiaccio.. dai, ti risparmio il commento....


----------



## resistere (5 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> lo dice perché nel concreto non si è mai trovata nella situazione che ti prospetta.
> ma è tutto, tutto nornale.. anche perché tu le faciliti il tutto, dimostrandoti possibilista e aperto al dialogo che, non solo lei ha già messo in preventivo come varie ed eventuali.. *ma che patisce come la predica del papà dopo una nota sul libretto a scuola.*
> sul fatto che hai rotto il ghiaccio.. dai, ti risparmio il commento....


e allora?

pensi che non dovrei facilitare? Fammi alcuni esempi.
Adottare strategie menefreghiste non credo che portino lontano.
Più di occuparmi di altre cose non posso.
Anna sii più chiara che quando lo vuoi lo sai fare. 
Ho l'impressione che la tua storia sia vicina alla mia e allora dai consigliami.
Questa cosa del papà potrebbe essere la cartina tornasole. Aspetto da te dei chiarimenti. grazie.


----------



## Daniele (5 Maggio 2010)

Resistere, sinceamente...tua moglie ti ha confessato il tradimento per fare in modo di essere lasciata e guarda almeno lo ha confessato a te...pensa se lo avessi saputo dagli amici, orribile.
Tua moglie è codarda, prendi atto della cosa, lei vuole andare via a tutti i costi e non ce la fa da sola, è incapace e tu resisti e fidati ti odierà per questo tuo modo di resistere. Tu sulla carta sei quello che lei dovrebbe volere, in pratica non lo sei se no non avrebbe avuto una storia extra di 5 lunghi anni in cui ti mentiva spudoratamente.
Dille che rimmarrete amici e quando sarà via rimangiati tutto, scoprirai che sei tu la tua famiglia, che forse in questi ultimi 5 anni sei stato tu il fulcro di tutto per far andare avanti le cose ed anche senza di lei tutto andrà avanti lo stesso. Terrai solo rapporti con lei per i figli e questo le farà male, ogni giorno, perchè tu sarai la prova vivente che lei è una fallita, perchè non solo ti ha tradito, ma manco è stata capace di lasciarti e via dicendo.
Renditi conto che tua moglie è morta, quella che hai davanti è la vera persona che è, una persona che non è poi da stimare e che sinceramente non merita amore per nulla, ma solo un poco di sana umiltà, questa è la donna che hai sposato, una donna che ti farebbe del male per il suo bene, perchè se voleva lasciarti ed aveva le palle manco ti avrebbe confessato tutto facendoti del male.


----------



## Anna A (5 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> e allora?
> 
> pensi che non dovrei facilitare? Fammi alcuni esempi.
> Adottare strategie menefreghiste non credo che portino lontano.
> ...


come ti avevo già detto, in questo momento lei è sballata e fa fatica a starti dietro quando la incalzi di domande ecc ecc ecc.. ha la testa persa dentro i suoi pensieri che non sono più i "vostri" pensieri. per questo ti dicevo di non farle pesare troppo la tua "presenza",che vuol dire esserci ma con tanta pazienza e se possibilile (so che è difficilissimo) serenità. ecco forse la serenità è la medicina migliore.


----------



## ellina69 (5 Maggio 2010)

la serenità ...no, non condivido, cara anna.
pure la serenità? Dopo il disastro che ha combinato? La serenità per scegliere con calma e senza disturbo se si degna di restare o se preferisce andare? per quello che ci racconta resistere a me sembra che lei, in fondo, vorrebbe andare, solo che lui la "tiene" e questo non le facilita le cose.
Ma se anche lei restesse, perchè "tenuta", il nostro amico avrà per sempre la consapevolezza (amara) di non essere stato scelto, di aver dovuto "legarla" per tenerla con sè, e non è una bella consapevolezza, alla lunga non solo uccide il rapporto ma anche la propria autostima. Io resto della mia idea, il caso è complicato e non ci sono "ricette magiche", ma ...sincerità, tirare fuori tutto, mettere tutte le carte sul tavolo, chiedere, sapere, confrontarsi, spaccarsi pure il cuore, ma ..restare così passivamente a creare dei diversivi ludici, ad alimentare questa astomosfera "serena", non mi sembra una buona strategia. Però, accidenti, che fatica...


----------



## triste86 (5 Maggio 2010)

io sinceramente vedo troppo poco interesse e impegno da parte sua, solo tu ci credi in tutto questo, dopo tante sedute dovrebbe esserci un passo avanti invece qua tutto va a ritroso... cosa pretende lei, che ora faccia tutto tu?


----------



## Anna A (5 Maggio 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> la serenità ...no, non condivido, cara anna.
> pure la serenità? Dopo il disastro che ha combinato? La serenità per scegliere con calma e senza disturbo se si degna di restare o se preferisce andare? per quello che ci racconta resistere a me sembra che lei, in fondo, vorrebbe andare, solo che lui la "tiene" e questo non le facilita le cose.
> Ma se anche lei restesse, perchè "tenuta", il nostro amico avrà per sempre la consapevolezza (amara) di non essere stato scelto, di aver dovuto "legarla" per tenerla con sè, e non è una bella consapevolezza, alla lunga non solo uccide il rapporto ma anche la propria autostima. Io resto della mia idea, il caso è complicato e non ci sono "ricette magiche", ma ...sincerità, tirare fuori tutto, mettere tutte le carte sul tavolo, chiedere, sapere, confrontarsi, spaccarsi pure il cuore, ma ..restare così passivamente a creare dei diversivi ludici, ad alimentare questa astomosfera "serena", non mi sembra una buona strategia. Però, accidenti, che fatica...


il nostro amico di problemi ne ha almeno due, e non so quale sia quello più grave. sua moglie soffre di depressione, per questo gli consigliavo la serenità come medicina.. non certo per curare il tradimento ma lei.


----------



## ellina69 (5 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> il nostro amico di problemi ne ha almeno due, e non so quale sia quello più grave. sua moglie soffre di depressione, per questo gli consigliavo la serenità come medicina.. non certo per curare il tradimento ma lei.


ah ..questa mi era sfuggita.... uff, che casino allora ....


----------



## Anna A (5 Maggio 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> ah ..questa mi era sfuggita.... uff, che casino allora ....


io lo capisco perchè anche nel mio caso mi sono ritrovata a dover fronteggiare un problema e nel mio caso il problema era moooolto peggio delle corna.


----------



## triste86 (5 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> io lo capisco perchè anche nel mio caso mi sono ritrovata a dover fronteggiare un problema e nel mio caso il problema era moooolto peggio delle corna.


ma tu sei stat tradita in passato?


----------



## Anna A (5 Maggio 2010)

triste86 ha detto:


> ma tu sei stat tradita in passato?


sì, ma ormai è acqua passata nel senso che adesso sono io a combinare casini.


----------



## triste86 (5 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> sì, ma ormai è acqua passata nel senso che adesso sono io a combinare casini.


per le pari opportunita' :carneval: .... scherzo eh


----------



## resistere (5 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> come ti avevo già detto, in questo momento lei è sballata e fa fatica a starti dietro quando la incalzi di domande ecc ecc ecc.. ha la testa persa dentro i suoi pensieri che non sono più i "vostri" pensieri. per questo ti dicevo di non farle pesare troppo la tua "presenza",che vuol dire esserci ma con tanta pazienza e se possibilile (so che è difficilissimo) serenità. ecco forse la serenità è la medicina migliore.


Di domande cara anna ora ne faccio più poche anche perchè le cose che mi interessavano le conosco. La mia presenza è limitata al minimo indispensabile. Lavoriamo entrambi e quindi poche ore pomeridiane e la sera e qualche volta solo la sera. Ho capito che forse è meglio in questo momento anche limitare le "coccole" nel senso di carezze che a me piacciono molto.. Quindi evito tutti i momenti di tensione. E in effetti si litiga pochissimo quasi mai.
 Però è una sensazione innaturale. 
C'è poca spontaneità. Vorrei essere più me stesso, ma non ci riesco. Ho in questo momento paura di fare qualche casino e compromettere i piccolissimi passi in avanti.
La serenità se serenità si può chiamare  c'è.
Per esempio mi piacerebbe riprendere a scherzare con lei e a volte succede, ma questo raramente.


----------



## Anna A (5 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Di domande cara anna ora ne faccio più poche anche perchè le cose che mi interessavano le conosco. La mia presenza è limitata al minimo indispensabile. Lavoriamo entrambi e quindi poche ore pomeridiane e la sera e qualche volta solo la sera. Ho capito che forse è meglio in questo momento anche limitare le "coccole" nel senso di carezze che a me piacciono molto.. Quindi evito tutti i momenti di tensione. E in effetti si litiga pochissimo quasi mai.
> *Però è una sensazione innaturale.*
> C'è poca spontaneità. Vorrei essere più me stesso, ma non ci riesco. Ho in questo momento paura di fare qualche casino e compromettere i piccolissimi passi in avanti.
> La serenità se serenità si può chiamare c'è.
> Per esempio mi piacerebbe riprendere a scherzare con lei e a volte succede, ma questo raramente.


sarebbe innaturale non vivere le cose che dici, non pensi?
ci vuole un sacco di tempo solo per incominciare a stare un po' meglio.. figurati a stare bene sul serio.


----------



## resistere (6 Maggio 2010)

SPICCIOLI DI TERAPIA DI COPPIA​
CONCETTO FAMIGLIA:
Se un membro della famiglia decide di lasciarla per andare a vivere con un’altra persona, la famiglia non c’è più, ma esiste solo il rapporto fra i singoli e quell’ altra cosa che si è formata non è una famiglia ma un rapporto di coppia. La stessa cosa avviene se un membro della famiglia decide di andare a vivere da solo .

ESPERIENZA DELLA TERAPISTA DI COPPIA
Una volta che un membro lascia la famiglia, non esiste più l’amicizia tra gli ex coniugi. Non si va a mangiare la pizzetta fuori. Le famiglie cosiddette allargate creano solo caos.

AMORE
Dopo qualche anno l’amore che ha condotto ad un matrimonio non c’è più. Tranne rari casi (ha fatto l’esempio di 2 coppie su 100) e il concetto di amore cambia specialmente nelle coppie della nostra età. 

AGGIORNAMENTO 

Durante la terapia di coppia un mese fa l’altro le ha proposto di andare a vivere con lui e mia moglie invece gli ha detto che avrebbe voluto vivere da sola. Lui non ha accettato. Ho fatto notare alla terapista che se una coppia sta in terapia non può continuare a sentire l’altro. Una scelta la deve fare. Alttrimenti (come battuta ) Le ho detto che dovrebbe contribuire alla spesa della psicologa. Mia moglie si è incazzata. Ma era una bella battuta.
Mia moglie ha detto che ha paura di continuare a stare con me perché sarebbe una scelta definitiva e non mi ama più come una volta (amore che strappa i capelli). La terapista di coppia ha sottolineato che nelle coppie della nostra età con i figli anche cresciuti  l’amore è per tutti diverso. E vedendoci insieme lei pensa che formiamo una coppia precisa. Io molto concreto, lei fantasiosa. Questa è un formula che con opportuni cambiamenti funziona. L’altra  con l’intruso no.


----------



## Papero (6 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> SPICCIOLI DI TERAPIA DI COPPIA​
> CONCETTO FAMIGLIA:
> Se un membro della famiglia decide di lasciarla per andare a vivere con un’altra persona, la famiglia non c’è più, ma esiste solo il rapporto fra i singoli e quell’ altra cosa che si è formata non è una famiglia ma un rapporto di coppia. La stessa cosa avviene se un membro della famiglia decide di andare a vivere da solo .
> 
> ...


La battuta era bella davvero!!!  Che tua moglie non ti ami più come una volta e che non si strappi più i capelli credo che sia normalissimo, secondo me alla vostra/nostra età non esiste coppia che si ami "come una volta". Sono dell'idea che cerchi ancora mille scuse per tornare dall'intruso, come lo chiami te e forse, sempre secondo me, tu sei troppo concreto e lei troppo fantasiosa...

In ogni caso spero veramente che riusciate a risolvere questa situazione stagnante


----------



## Papero (6 Maggio 2010)

triste86 ha detto:


> ma tu sei stat tradita in passato?


Per come tratta gli u-tenti  viene spontaneo chiedere ad Annina se è stata tradita o perlomeno cosa caxxo le è successo per essere così acidina!


----------



## Amoremio (6 Maggio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Per come tratta gli u-tenti  viene spontaneo chiedere ad Annina se è stata tradita o perlomeno cosa caxxo le è successo per essere così acidina!


questo è semplicistico e ingeneroso, scusami

il tradimento non ha inacidito anna
e nemmeno ci son riuscite tante altre cose

io posso dirlo
per aver visto nel vecchio forum il calore e l'empatia con cui si dedicava a chi era in difficoltà

è vero che ultimamente è un po' spigolosa

e sai una cosa?
mi da pensiero
mi accora


----------



## Papero (6 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> questo è semplicistico e ingeneroso, scusami
> 
> il tradimento non ha inacidito anna
> e nemmeno ci son riuscite tante altre cose
> ...


Pure a me! Non volevo certo offenderla eh! sia chiaro!!! acidina per modo di dire!

A me Annina sta simpaticissima :up:


----------



## resistere (6 Maggio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Per come tratta gli u-tenti  viene spontaneo chiedere ad Annina se è stata tradita o perlomeno cosa caxxo le è successo per essere così acidina!


Io invece la trovo precisa e ricca di consigli. Non sò come era prima, ma mi sembra una donna carica di ironia e che sà il fatto suo.


----------



## Amoremio (6 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Io invece la trovo precisa e ricca di consigli. Non sò come era prima, ma mi sembra una donna carica di ironia e che sà il fatto suo.


la anna che conoscevo io, sapeva accarezzarti anche quando ti diceva cose che ti potevano far male

e a me, in quel periodo, faceva male anche il battito d'ali di una farfalla

ci son stati momenti ...


bè


si può solo ringraziare che ci fosse


----------



## Sgargiula (6 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> SPICCIOLI DI TERAPIA DI COPPIA​
> CONCETTO FAMIGLIA:
> Se un membro della famiglia decide di lasciarla per andare a vivere con un’altra persona, la famiglia non c’è più, ma esiste solo il rapporto fra i singoli e quell’ altra cosa che si è formata non è una famiglia ma un rapporto di coppia. La stessa cosa avviene se un membro della famiglia decide di andare a vivere da solo .
> 
> ...


Era una bella battuta:carneval:


----------



## Amarax (6 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> SPICCIOLI DI TERAPIA DI COPPIA​
> 
> CONCETTO FAMIGLIA:
> Se un membro della famiglia decide di lasciarla per andare a vivere con un’altra persona, la famiglia non c’è più, ma esiste solo il rapporto fra i singoli e quell’ altra cosa che si è formata non è una famiglia ma un rapporto di coppia. La stessa cosa avviene se un membro della famiglia decide di andare a vivere da solo .
> ...


DICO LA MIA.
Non è una novità per i miei vecchi amici forumisti ( e non ricordo se l'ho già detta a te, l'età...:mrgreen
L'amore che strappa i capelli è perduto ormai...canta l'amato e indimeticabile De Andrè.
Dille:
fai il vuoto dentro te.
Pensa a me.
Se io sono morto.
Ma ci devi pensare e convincerti sia vero.
Come ti senti.
Hai qualcosa che avresti voluto dirmi e ti disperi perchè non lo puoi più fare?

Se non ti dice ti amo...per me è finita e non ci sono percentuali del beep che valgano.
Se non ti dice ti amo, non dico di mandarla a cagare come meriterebbe( nemmeno io ci sono riuscita) ma almeno fai il separato in casa.
Non cercarla più. Facesse quello che vuole con chi vuole e tu fai altrettanto.
Poi se vuoi farla ingleosire, almeno provarci, mi creo un'identità, mi compro una scheda x lo scopo e lo faccio io.

:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## resistere (6 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> DICO LA MIA.
> Non è una novità per i miei vecchi amici forumisti ( e non ricordo se l'ho già detta a te, l'età...:mrgreen
> L'amore che strappa i capelli è perduto ormai...canta l'amato e indimeticabile De Andrè.
> Dille:
> ...


ciao cara amarax. Leggo sempre molto volentieri i tuoi suggerimenti.Sono in terapia anch'io e non sò come andrà a finire. Però ieri la psic. è andata giù dura con Lei. Mettendo in evidenza l'importanza della famiglia. Speriamo che mia moglie riesca a comprendere la cosa. Lasciamoli lavorare come mi ha suggerito Anna. Io dalla psic. non ci andrò per un pò di tempo. Io non ho grandi problemi. A detta della psic. *io so cosa voglio*. Speriamo che a mia moglie facciano  invece bene le  sedute. E' una donna piena di dubbi e "questa per me una novità" un pò infantile. Io penso che se una è capace di farsi una storia deve essere anche capace (visto che ha anche una famiglia e un marito fin troppo comprensivo ) di dire  GAME OVER con l'altro.

Radio:
ho parlato con il direttore e dovrei ricominciare a luglio.


----------



## Amarax (6 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> ciao cara amarax. Leggo sempre molto volentieri i tuoi suggerimenti.Sono in terapia anch'io e non sò come andrà a finire. Però ieri la psic. è andata giù dura con Lei. Mettendo in evidenza l'importanza della famiglia. Speriamo che mia moglie riesca a comprendere la cosa. Lasciamoli lavorare come mi ha suggerito Anna. Io dalla psic. non ci andrò per un pò di tempo. *Io non ho grandi problemi*. A detta della psic. *io so cosa voglio*. Speriamo che a mia moglie facciano invece bene le sedute. E' una donna piena di dubbi e "questa per me una novità" un pò infantile. Io penso che se una è capace di farsi una storia deve essere anche capace (visto che ha anche una famiglia e un marito fin troppo comprensivo ) di dire GAME OVER con l'altro.
> 
> *Radio:*
> *ho parlato con il direttore e dovrei ricominciare a luglio*.


 
Già. Il problema che hai tu non dipende da te:unhappy:
Per la radio? benissimo. :up:Sei in gamba res e tornerai a galla a breve.


----------



## Papero (7 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> ciao cara amarax. Leggo sempre molto volentieri i tuoi suggerimenti.Sono in terapia anch'io e non sò come andrà a finire. Però ieri la psic. è andata giù dura con Lei. Mettendo in evidenza l'importanza della famiglia. Speriamo che mia moglie riesca a comprendere la cosa. Lasciamoli lavorare come mi ha suggerito Anna. Io dalla psic. non ci andrò per un pò di tempo. Io non ho grandi problemi. A detta della psic. *io so cosa voglio*. Speriamo che a mia moglie facciano  invece bene le  sedute. E' una donna piena di dubbi e "questa per me una novità" un pò infantile. Io penso che se una è capace di farsi una storia deve essere anche capace (visto che ha anche una famiglia e un marito fin troppo comprensivo ) di dire  GAME OVER con l'altro.
> 
> *Radio:
> ho parlato con il direttore e dovrei ricominciare a luglio*.


Fa un piacere immenso non essere cacato nemmeo di striscio ma... tant'è... vorrà dire che non ci metto più bocca in questa storia e... in bocca al lupo


quello che mi incuriosisce è l'ultima frase. Lavori ad una radio?


----------



## Anna A (7 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> SPICCIOLI DI TERAPIA DI COPPIA​
> 
> CONCETTO FAMIGLIA:
> Se un membro della famiglia decide di lasciarla per andare a vivere con un’altra persona, la famiglia non c’è più, ma esiste solo il rapporto fra i singoli e quell’ altra cosa che si è formata non è una famiglia ma un rapporto di coppia. La stessa cosa avviene se un membro della famiglia decide di andare a vivere da solo .
> ...


ciao rexi!
e questo dimostra quanto è fuori di melone...
cioè, dico io... dopo 50 anni (scherzo ovviamente) una si accorge che è una scelta definitiva?
è che deve aspettare che si avveri la profezia dei maya per poter dire che niente è per sempre?:rotfl:
(scusa rexi.. ma..)


----------



## Anna A (7 Maggio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Per come tratta gli u-tenti  viene spontaneo chiedere ad Annina se è stata tradita o perlomeno cosa caxxo le è successo per essere così acidina!


mi è successo di tutto.


----------



## Papero (7 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> mi è successo di tutto.


come a me


----------



## triste86 (7 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> mi è successo di tutto.


la mia era solo curiosita'.. tutto qua..


----------



## triste86 (7 Maggio 2010)

resistere tu e tua moglie avete provato a provare per un p'o a stare lontani per capire bene il tutto? te lo chiedo perche' i miei genitori lo stan facendo proprio in questi giorni, su consiglio della terapeuta anche se a me sembra strana come cosa?!

il processo di elaborazione prevede pure questo? non si dovrebbe fare tutto insieme?


----------



## resistere (7 Maggio 2010)

triste86 ha detto:


> resistere tu e tua moglie avete provato a provare per un p'o a stare lontani per capire bene il tutto? te lo chiedo perche' i miei genitori lo stan facendo proprio in questi giorni, su consiglio della terapeuta anche se a me sembra strana come cosa?!
> 
> il processo di elaborazione prevede pure questo? non si dovrebbe fare tutto insieme?


Finora questo non è uscito fuori. Credo che ogni storia sia a parte. Se la psicoterapeuta lo richiedesse necessario si farà.


----------



## resistere (7 Maggio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> La battuta era bella davvero!!!  Che tua moglie non ti ami più come una volta e che non si strappi più i capelli credo che sia normalissimo, secondo me alla vostra/nostra età non esiste coppia che si ami "come una volta". Sono dell'idea che cerchi ancora mille scuse per tornare dall'intruso, come lo chiami te e forse, sempre secondo me, tu sei troppo concreto e lei troppo fantasiosa...
> 
> In ogni caso spero veramente che riusciate a risolvere questa situazione stagnante


Innanzitutto mi voglio scusare con te, se non ti ho mai risposto, ma i tuoi consigli e suggerimenti li ho letti tutti. Spero che continuerai a darmeli ancora.
Comunque si, mia moglie è ancora molto confusa e anche a detta della psicoterapeuta non fà molti passi in avanti. Bisogna però considerare 5 anni di "sdoppiamento" e per rientrare  ci vorrà del  tempo maggiore. 

L'intruso:

A me di giorno in giorno comincia a farmi girare le palle. Sto cercando di capire chi è, e ci sono molto vicino. Non è detto che alla fine non decido di contattarlo per dirgli di SPARIRE. Naturalmente in maniera civile. Bisogna ricordare che lui è ancora sposato e la sua mogliettina che dalle mie informazioni non è neanche male, non sa ancora niente.
Che ne pensate di questa cosa?


----------



## Amarax (7 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Innanzitutto mi voglio scusare con te, se non ti ho mai risposto, ma i tuoi consigli e suggerimenti li ho letti tutti. Spero che continuerai a darmeli ancora.
> Comunque si, mia moglie è ancora molto confusa e anche a detta della psicoterapeuta non fà molti passi in avanti. Bisogna però considerare 5 anni di "sdoppiamento" e per rientrare ci vorrà del tempo maggiore.
> 
> L'intruso:
> ...


 
Res, stai attento.
Io ho un'esperienza terribile dell'incontro.
E so di qualcuno che si è vendicato così, portandosi aletto la moglie dell'altro....così x far gradire lo stesso amaro pasto.:unhappy:


----------



## resistere (7 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Res, stai attento.
> Io ho un'esperienza terribile dell'incontro.
> E so di qualcuno che si è vendicato così, portandosi aletto la moglie dell'altro....così x far gradire lo stesso amaro pasto.:unhappy:


no, non voglio vendicarmi con la stessa moneta. Ma semplicemente con pacatezza e fermezza dirgli che lui sta creando grossi problemi alla mia famiglia ed alle mie figlie per cui il gioco è finito. Che pensi alla sua famiglia e alle altre miliardi di donne che ci sono in giro.


----------



## Papero (7 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> no, non voglio vendicarmi con la stessa moneta. Ma semplicemente con pacatezza e fermezza dirgli che lui sta creando grossi problemi alla mia famiglia ed alle mie figlie per cui il gioco è finito. Che pensi alla sua famiglia e alle altre miliardi di donne che ci sono in giro.


Qui tutti ti diranno di non farlo ma io invece ti consiglio affrontarlo. Se riesci a restare calmo fai bene a dirgli che sarebbe il caso che si togliesse dai coglioni. Comunque vada con tua moglie questa fava d'omo visto che è stato sgamato deve sapere che il giochino è finito. Game Over


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Maggio 2010)

triste86 ha detto:


> resistere tu e tua moglie avete provato a provare per un p'o a stare lontani per capire bene il tutto? te lo chiedo perche' i miei genitori lo stan facendo proprio in questi giorni, su consiglio della terapeuta anche se a me sembra strana come cosa?!
> 
> il processo di elaborazione prevede pure questo? non si dovrebbe fare tutto insieme?


La distanza, anche se solo temporanea, può aiutare a vedere le cose con maggior chiarezza...

Si può scoprire sia di poter star benissimo senza l'altro sia di non poterne fare a meno...

E' comunque un bel rischio che va valutato bene e soprattutto solo se si è pronti ad accetytare sia l'una che l'altra scelta del partner....e comunque potrebbe anche non esser una scelta nostra, ma dell'altro/a...


----------



## Amarax (7 Maggio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> *La distanza, anche se solo temporanea, può aiutare a vedere le cose con maggior chiarezza...*
> 
> Si può scoprire sia di poter star benissimo senza l'altro sia di non poterne fare a meno...
> 
> E' comunque un bel rischio che va valutato bene e soprattutto solo se si è pronti ad accetytare sia l'una che l'altra scelta del partner....e comunque potrebbe anche non esser una scelta nostra, ma dell'altro/a...


 
Condivido appieno.
E nel frattempo se si pensa a quello che suggerivo io...meglio. Almeno capisci che emozioni vive.:unhappy:


----------



## Amarax (7 Maggio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Qui tutti ti diranno di non farlo ma io invece ti consiglio affrontarlo. *Se riesci a restare calmo* fai bene a dirgli che sarebbe il caso che si togliesse dai coglioni. Comunque vada con tua moglie questa fava d'omo visto che è stato sgamato deve sapere che il giochino è finito. Game Over


 
E se invece si arrabbia a vederselo davanti?


----------



## Brady (8 Maggio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> La distanza, anche se solo temporanea, può aiutare a vedere le cose con maggior chiarezza...
> 
> *Si può scoprire sia di poter star benissimo senza l'altro sia di non poterne fare a meno...*
> 
> E' comunque un bel rischio che va valutato bene e soprattutto solo se si è pronti ad accetytare sia l'una che l'altra scelta del partner....e comunque potrebbe anche non esser una scelta nostra, ma dell'altro/a...


A me (come tradito) l'idea di scoprire di non poter fare a meno di qualcuno spaventa assai (scusa se prendo pretestuosamente alla lettera la tua frase per buttare li una considerazione). Mi fa pensare di non avere possibilità di scelta e di passare irrazionalmente sopra a qualunque cosa lei possa avermi fatto. Provare dolore sì, mi confermerebbe che la amo. Ma poi dovrei essere in grado di fare una scelta valutando anche altri aspetti. L'idea poi che per riconoscere un sentimento così forte e condizionante io debba passare per una separazione, ovvero che lo debba scatenare, mi fa pensare di non avere la ben che minima capacità di autoanalisi. Se è così forte si dovrebbe averne un minimo di consapevolezza.
Sicuramente ci sono mille casi in cui la separazione temporanea può essere una buona idea, ma per quanto mi riguarda si dovrebbe essere in grado di scegliere senza "fare una prova"...


----------



## resistere (8 Maggio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> A me (come tradito) l'idea di scoprire di non poter fare a meno di qualcuno spaventa assai (scusa se prendo pretestuosamente alla lettera la tua frase per buttare li una considerazione). Mi fa pensare di non avere possibilità di scelta e di passare irrazionalmente sopra a qualunque cosa lei possa avermi fatto. Provare dolore sì, mi confermerebbe che la amo. Ma poi dovrei essere in grado di fare una scelta valutando anche altri aspetti. L'idea poi che per riconoscere un sentimento così forte e condizionante io debba passare per una separazione, ovvero che lo debba scatenare, mi fa pensare di non avere la ben che minima capacità di autoanalisi. Se è così forte si dovrebbe averne un minimo di consapevolezza.
> Sicuramente ci sono mille casi in cui la separazione temporanea può essere una buona idea, ma per quanto mi riguarda si dovrebbe essere in grado di scegliere senza "fare una prova"...


condivido appieno il tuo sentimento che collima con il mio. E' per questo che preferisco affidarmi ad una professionista. Ed infatti almeno finora con le sedute che abbiamo fatto non ce lo ha consigliato. Certo a me ha consigliato di  crearmi degli spazi tutti miei (in passato non ce li avevo e quindi è un piccolo allontanamento) anche perchè effettivamente negli ultimi anni pensavo esclusivamente alla famiglia e poco a me stesso.


----------



## resistere (8 Maggio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Qui tutti ti diranno di non farlo ma io invece ti consiglio affrontarlo. Se riesci a restare calmo fai bene a dirgli che sarebbe il caso che si togliesse dai coglioni. Comunque vada con tua moglie questa fava d'omo visto che è stato sgamato deve sapere che il giochino è finito. Game Over


Per quanto riguarda la calma, ho un autocontrollo da paura. E a lui penso che glielo dovrò dire. Ma ancora non sono riuscito a capire al100% chi è. Gli sono comunque sul collo . Vediamo.


----------



## resistere (8 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> E se invece si arrabbia a vederselo davanti?


Non mi arrabbierei cara amarax. Poche parole con calma e fermezza e fargli capire che anche per lui c'è il rischio che la moglie può venire a sapere (questa lo direi solo per minacciarlo, ma non lo farei in quanto controproducente).


----------



## resistere (8 Maggio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> La distanza, anche se solo temporanea, può aiutare a vedere le cose con maggior chiarezza...
> 
> Si può scoprire sia di poter star benissimo senza l'altro sia di non poterne fare a meno...
> 
> E' comunque un bel rischio che va valutato bene e soprattutto solo se si è pronti ad accetytare sia l'una che l'altra scelta del partner....e comunque potrebbe anche non esser una scelta nostra, ma dell'altro/a...


caro fedifrago
ora come ora non ce la farei. Abbiamo anche i figli e come glielo diciamo. E poi chi dovrebbe allontanarsi? Io non mi muovo sicuramente. Già  ho tanti problemi che non ho creato io, figurati se posso accettare di allontanarmi da casa e dai figli perchè Lei deve decidere. Io ho già deciso.


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> caro fedifrago
> ora come ora non ce la farei. Abbiamo anche i figli e come glielo diciamo. E poi chi dovrebbe allontanarsi? Io non mi muovo sicuramente. Già ho tanti problemi che non ho creato io, figurati se posso accettare di allontanarmi da casa e dai figli perchè Lei deve decidere. Io ho già deciso.


Nessuno dice che devi esser tu ad allontanarti, ma se mai, lei...e a lei servirebbe molto più che a te, è lei che deve rendersi conto se è ancora nella vostra famiglia o se è davvero fuori (e non solo dalla famiglia!:mexican.

Ai figli si può benissimo dire, con sincerità, che mamma ha bisogno di star un pò da sola, che comunque si vedranno e che non è per loro che ne ha bisogno, ma per chiarire i rapporti fra voi adulti (onde evitare che lo avvertano con senso di colpa e/o di abbandono)...questo in ogni caso sarebbe un passaggio da fare se non si dovesse risolvere positivamente la situazione li preparebbe all'evenienza. Se invece dovesse rientrare tutto, ne sarebbero solo contenti...


----------



## resistere (8 Maggio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Nessuno dice che devi esser tu ad allontanarti, ma se mai, lei...e a lei servirebbe molto più che a te, è lei che deve rendersi conto se è ancora nella vostra famiglia o se è davvero fuori (e non solo dalla famiglia!:mexican.
> 
> Ai figli si può benissimo dire, con sincerità, che mamma ha bisogno di star un pò da sola, che comunque si vedranno e che non è per loro che ne ha bisogno, ma per chiarire i rapporti fra voi adulti (onde evitare che lo avvertano con senso di colpa e/o di abbandono)...questo in ogni caso sarebbe un passaggio da fare se non si dovesse risolvere positivamente la situazione li preparebbe all'evenienza. Se invece dovesse rientrare tutto, ne sarebbero solo contenti...


quindi una sorta di ultima spiaggia. Allora come dici tu con il suo allontanamento ..mi va bene. Che pensi pure  alla cazzata che farebbe andandosene.


----------



## Amarax (8 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Non mi arrabbierei cara amarax. Poche parole con calma e fermezza e fargli capire che anche per lui c'è il rischio che la moglie può venire a sapere (questa lo direi solo per minacciarlo, *ma non lo farei in quanto controproducente*).



cRedo non lo faresti perchè in fondo ti ripugna.
Se lei confessa ? bene.
Se lei scopre? meglio.
No mi trattengo xchè sono al lavoro a quoto fedi che consiglia che _*lei*_ si allontani


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> quindi una sorta di ultima spiaggia. Allora come dici tu con il suo allontanamento ..mi va bene. Che pensi pure alla cazzata che farebbe andandosene.


Tieni anche in conto che davanti a una tua richiesta in tal senso si troverebbe calata di colpo nella realtà e nelle conseguenze di quel che per 5 anni ha vissuto come isola che non c'è...

Scendere bruscamente dalla nuvoletta potrebbe aiutarla a ritrovare la concretezza del quotidiano. Certo potrebbe scatenarsi una reazione negativa verso chi l'ha riportata con i piedi per terra perchè volare piacerebbe a tutti, ma visto che al massimo possiamo fare qualche salto, ma le ali non le abbiamo, anche su questo dovrebbe lavorare la psico, per farle accettare interiormente di essere una bipede e non una farfalla...


----------



## resistere (8 Maggio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tieni anche in conto che davanti a una tua richiesta in tal senso si troverebbe calata di colpo nella realtà e nelle conseguenze di quel che per 5 anni ha vissuto come isola che non c'è...
> 
> Scendere bruscamente dalla nuvoletta potrebbe aiutarla a ritrovare la concretezza del quotidiano. Certo potrebbe scatenarsi una reazione negativa verso chi l'ha riportata con i piedi per terra perchè volare piacerebbe a tutti, ma visto che al massimo possiamo fare qualche salto, ma le ali non le abbiamo, anche su questo dovrebbe lavorare la psico, per farle accettare interiormente di essere una bipede e non una farfalla...


Si hai ragione. La psic la facciamo lavorare per un pò... ai fianchi e sulla testa e poi se ancora la "farfallina" vola, la proposta gliela faccio io in presenza della psic. 
Sempre con calma. Non devo aver fretta.


----------



## resistere (8 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> cRedo non lo faresti perchè in fondo ti ripugna.
> Se lei confessa ? bene.
> Se lei scopre? meglio.
> No mi trattengo xchè sono al lavoro a quoto fedi che consiglia che _*lei*_ si allontani


Si mi ripugna, ma tatticamente sarebbe un errore in quanto dopo Lui sarebbe ...libero ed in questo momento non mi conviene. Sono un giocatore di scacchi e anche bravino.


----------



## Amarax (8 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Si mi ripugna, ma tatticamente sarebbe un errore in quanto* dopo Lui sarebbe ...libero* ed in questo momento non mi conviene. Sono un giocatore di scacchi e anche bravino.


 
La vediamo in un modo diverso.
Che lei non vada via con lui solo perchè non è libero?
Io gli ho dato sempre la libertà di agire in questo senso.
Gli ho spalancato la porta, detto che non volevo una lira...
Così...e mi pento di non avere deciso* io per me.*
Non resisterei a sapere anche che non ce n'è andato perchè io ho omsso o taciuto qualcosa di lei che l'avrebbe portato a decidere di andarsene.


----------



## resistere (8 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> La vediamo in un modo diverso.
> Che lei non vada via con lui solo perchè non è libero?
> Io gli ho dato sempre la libertà di agire in questo senso.
> Gli ho spalancato la porta, detto che non volevo una lira...
> ...


 Vedi Amarax, è vero io la penso diversamente. . Non ho nessuna intenzione di facilitare la loro storia. La loro storia non doveva neanche iniziare. Se hanno le palle per fare questo passo, lo devono fare da soli, altrimenti ...... devono lasciare stare.
Vedi, l*e cose che uniscono me e mia moglie sono molte di più di quelle che ci dividono.* e questo anche con pensieri e modi di vedere le cose  diverse lo sappiamo entrambi.
Ed allora non vado a complicarmi la vita. Resisto  aspetto e vediamo. E se posso rimuovere gli ostacoli lo faccio senza ritegno e pudore. D'altra parte lui non ne ha avuti.


----------



## Amarax (8 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Vedi Amarax, è vero io la penso diversamente. . Non ho nessuna intenzione di facilitare la loro storia. La loro storia non doveva neanche iniziare. Se hanno le palle per fare questo passo, lo devono fare da soli, altrimenti ...... devono lasciare stare.
> Vedi, l*e cose che uniscono me e mia moglie sono molte di più di quelle che ci dividono.* e questo anche con pensieri e modi di vedere le cose diverse lo sappiamo entrambi.
> Ed allora non vado a complicarmi la vita. Resisto aspetto e vediamo. E se posso rimuovere gli ostacoli lo faccio senza ritegno e pudore. D'altra parte lui non ne ha avuti.


Tesò, questo è durante. Il problema è dopo.
Dopo quando ti fai 1002 domande. Oggi sei a 1001.

Ok.:up:
Non voglio fare la managramo.
Magari hai ragione tu e ti auguro, con tutto il cuore, che vada come desideri tu.:cincin:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Vedi Amarax, è vero io la penso diversamente. . Non ho nessuna intenzione di facilitare la loro storia. La loro storia non doveva neanche iniziare. Se hanno le palle per fare questo passo, lo devono fare da soli, altrimenti ...... devono lasciare stare.
> Vedi, l*e cose che uniscono me e mia moglie sono molte di più di quelle che ci dividono.* e questo anche con pensieri e modi di vedere le cose diverse lo sappiamo entrambi.
> Ed allora non vado a complicarmi la vita. Resisto aspetto e vediamo. E se posso rimuovere gli ostacoli lo faccio senza ritegno e pudore. D'altra parte lui non ne ha avuti.


 Questo per te, ma deve essere lo stesso per lei.
Immagina di conoscerla ora e illustra a lei la tua visione della vita, la tua idea di famiglia e di impegno comune e fatti raccontare la sua visione.


----------



## resistere (8 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo per te, ma deve essere lo stesso per lei.
> Immagina di conoscerla ora e illustra a lei la tua visione della vita, la tua idea di famiglia e di impegno comune e fatti raccontare la sua visione.


Premesso che non abbiamo vent'anni, e che stiamo in terapia entrambi. Come si fa ora a chiedere la nostra visione di vita. E che ne sò. Possiamo riparlarne fra un pò quando con la psic. avremo finito e allora si deciderà. Intanto non si parte da zero. Abbiamo i figli, un passato, ed un futuro da creare. Ma conosciamo entrambi i lati positivi e negativi dei nostri caratteri, le nostre abitudini anch'esse positive e negative. Siamo comunque uguali  a  tutte le coppie sposate da oltre vent'anni. Con ovviamente un problema non da poco da risolvere. Le visioni dopo vent'anni di matrimonio? Le cose che ci piace fare insieme sono queste: viaggiare, divertirsi, stare con gli amici, fare l'abbonamento teatrale , vedere concerti,  vedere un film in tv, andare a cena fuori , giocare a carte con i figli, etc. . Poi bisogna lasciarsi gli spazi per se stessi. Io per esempio comincerò a fare radio, vado in palestra, in bici, e mia moglie riempierà i suoi spazi con cose che le piacciono di più. A 50 anni credo che come visione minima di vita non è così male.
L'emozione? Questa può stare all'interno di ognuna delle cose che abbiamo in comune. E fra di noi riscoprirsi piano piano. Dalla confessione ad oggi per esempio parliamo molto. Di tutto, tranne dell'argomento scottante, per ovvie ragioni. Questo è argomento di terapia di coppia. 
Per quanto riguarda l'idea di famiglia , io sò perfettamente cosa voglio, ma mia moglie deve rientrarci. Dopo 5 anni ci vuole pazienza. Per cui cara Persa/ritrovata è prematuro chiedere ora. Mia moglie deve metabolizzare.


----------



## resistere (8 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Tesò, questo è durante. Il problema è dopo.
> Dopo quando ti fai 1002 domande. Oggi sei a 1001.
> 
> Ok.:up:
> ...


Il dopo si vedrà. Io come vedi sto facendo di tutto per non fare finire il matrimonio, ma in futuro potrei anche essere io a fare casini. Qujindi non ragionerei tanto in là. Pensiamo al presente che è già un problema. Risolviamolo e poi vedremo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Premesso che non abbiamo vent'anni, e che stiamo in terapia entrambi. Come si fa ora a chiedere la nostra visione di vita. E che ne sò. Possiamo riparlarne fra un pò quando con la psic. avremo finito e allora si deciderà. Intanto non si parte da zero. *Abbiamo i figli, un passato, ed un futuro da creare. Ma conosciamo entrambi i lati positivi e negativi dei nostri caratteri, le nostre abitudini anch'esse positive e negative. Siamo comunque uguali a tutte le coppie sposate da oltre vent'anni.* Con ovviamente un problema non da poco da risolvere. Le visioni dopo vent'anni di matrimonio? *Le cose che ci piace fare insieme sono queste: viaggiare, divertirsi, stare con gli amici, fare l'abbonamento teatrale , vedere concerti, vedere un film in tv, andare a cena fuori , giocare a carte con i figli, etc. . Poi bisogna lasciarsi gli spazi per se stessi*. Io per esempio comincerò a fare radio, vado in palestra, in bici, e mia moglie riempierà i suoi spazi con cose che le piacciono di più. A 50 anni credo che come visione minima di vita non è così male.
> *L'emozione? Questa può stare all'interno di ognuna delle cose che abbiamo in comune*. E fra di noi riscoprirsi piano piano. Dalla confessione ad oggi per esempio parliamo molto. Di tutto, tranne dell'argomento scottante, per ovvie ragioni. Questo è argomento di terapia di coppia.
> Per quanto riguarda l'idea di famiglia , io sò perfettamente cosa voglio, ma mia moglie deve rientrarci. Dopo 5 anni ci vuole pazienza. Per cui cara Persa/ritrovata è prematuro chiedere ora. Mia moglie deve metabolizzare.


 Questa è la TUA visione.
Ci son passata, per questo te l'ho chiesto. Poi ho scoperto che quel che per me era quel che c'era... era solo la MIA visione.


----------



## resistere (8 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questa è la TUA visione.
> Ci son passata, per questo te l'ho chiesto. Poi ho scoperto che quel che per me era quel che c'era... era solo la MIA visione.


Ho capito la domanda, ma è prematuro chiedere a lei. Se staremo ancora insieme, dopo la terapia, ti dirò se la sua visione può stare bene a me. Perchè comunque potrei essere anch'io non daccordo con la sua ..visione. 

E' prematuro parlarne oggi. Lei deve rientrare..... in famiglia dopo 5 anni di assenza. Ora non glielo posso chiedere, è ancora confusa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Ho capito la domanda, ma è prematuro chiedere a lei. Se staremo ancora insieme, dopo la terapia, ti dirò se la sua visione può stare bene a me. Perchè comunque potrei essere anch'io non daccordo con la sua ..visione.
> 
> E' prematuro parlarne oggi. Lei deve rientrare..... in famiglia dopo 5 anni di assenza. Ora non glielo posso chiedere, è ancora confusa.


Capisco che per te è vitale provare a ricostruire.
Ma tieni conto che non dicevo di esporre una filosofia, ma le ragioni per cui state entrambi impegnandovi nella terapia.
Lei sarà pure confusa, ma anche tu hai il diritto a esere disorientato e scosso eppure le cose che sono per te importanti le hai trovate subito.
Un abbraccio


----------



## resistere (8 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Capisco che per te è vitale provare a ricostruire.
> Ma tieni conto che non dicevo di esporre una filosofia, ma le ragioni per cui state entrambi impegnandovi nella terapia.
> Lei sarà pure confusa, ma anche tu hai il diritto a esere disorientato e scosso eppure le cose che sono per te importanti le hai trovate subito.
> Un abbraccio


Si per me è facile. Ma non posso avere diritto ad essere disorientato. Il mio fine ce l'ho ben presente. Per lei invece ci vuole tempo. Anche perchè nei 5 anni passati quale pensi che sia stata la sua visione?  La risposta la conosciamo e allora facciamola rientrare in famiglia, piano piano.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Si per me è facile. Ma non posso avere diritto ad essere disorientato. Il mio fine ce l'ho ben presente. Per lei invece ci vuole tempo. Anche perchè nei 5 anni passati quale pensi che sia stata la sua visione? La risposta la conosciamo e allora facciamola rientrare in famiglia, piano piano.


 Ma tu sei disorientato rispetto ai tuoi sentimenti. Inoltre quando si viene colpiti da un'alluvione il primo pensiero è per tutti ripristinare quel che c'era prima, magari imbiancando anche quel muro che ricordiamo ingrigito e possiamo dimenticare o non esserci mai resi conto che, forse, quella casa lì non era proprio quella che avremmo voluto.


----------



## resistere (8 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma tu sei disorientato rispetto ai tuoi sentimenti. Inoltre quando si viene colpiti da un'alluvione il primo pensiero è per tutti ripristinare quel che c'era prima, magari imbiancando anche quel muro che ricordiamo ingrigito e possiamo dimenticare o non esserci mai resi conto che, forse, quella casa lì non era proprio quella che avremmo voluto.


le persone che sono all'interno della casa sono per me più importanti . E non c'è solo mia moglie. Ora ci sono i miei figli. Per cui io e mia moglie dobbiamo adoperarci a imbiancare quanto prima la casa che abbiamo , poi se occorrerà "cambiarla " in futuro perchè inadeguata, si vedrà.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> *le persone che sono all'interno della casa sono per me più importanti* . E non c'è solo mia moglie. *Ora ci sono i miei figli*. Per cui io e mia moglie dobbiamo adoperarci a imbiancare quanto prima la casa che abbiamo , poi se occorrerà "cambiarla " in futuro perchè inadeguata, si vedrà.


 Appunto ...per te. Devi verificare che sia lo stesso per lei, però per un po' non lo sono stati.


----------



## resistere (9 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Appunto ...per te. Devi verificare che sia lo stesso per lei, però per un po' non lo sono stati.


le persone che sono all'interno della casa ovviamente i figli sono anche per lei la cosa più importante. *E di questo sono sicuro*. Ed anche se ha fatto una cosa che non doveva fare mia moglie è pur sempre la madre.


----------



## Daniele (9 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> le persone che sono all'interno della casa ovviamente i figli sono anche per lei la cosa più importante. *E di questo sono sicuro*. Ed anche se ha fatto una cosa che non doveva fare mia moglie è pur sempre la madre.


Non so, io non ne sarei molto sicuro in un atteggiamento immaturo come ha dimostrato di avere, cioè  l'amante per me non era solo una fuga da te, ma anche dalla famiglia magari vista come costrizione. Ho visto uomini amare i propri figli ma ammettere di vedere la famiglia come un veleno per il loro modo di essere, è semplicemente una limitazione.


----------



## resistere (9 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non so, io non ne sarei molto sicuro in un atteggiamento immaturo come ha dimostrato di avere, cioè  l'amante per me non era solo una fuga da te, ma anche dalla famiglia magari vista come costrizione. Ho visto uomini amare i propri figli ma ammettere di vedere la famiglia come un veleno per il loro modo di essere, è semplicemente una limitazione.


Daniele la cosa che dici mi fa pensare, però è pur sempre una madre e la vedo in atteggiamenti affettuosi con le nostre figlie. Magari tempo fa era impegnata in altri campi però non lo ha dato a  vedere ne a me  ne a loro. Come dicevo in qualche thread  passato è stata "brava". Comunque daniele la cosa che tu dici la voglio analizzare. grazie. e buonanotte.


----------



## Daniele (9 Maggio 2010)

Resistere, fa conto che di me tutte le ragazze che conosco dicono che sono perfetto con i bambini...mi piacciono, sono bellini e ci sto stare insieme, ma...pensa un poco non ne voglio avere per ora, almeno fino a che non saranno passati alcuni anni dall'ultimo tentativo di suicidio per essere certo di aver passato il tutto.
I bambini sono dipendenti, innocenti e chiunque li tratterebbe bene, ma con cioò non vuol dire che non possano pesare, che inconsciamente non si veda la vita con un figlio come non così bella come quando non c'era.
Ricorda, non è conscio, ma inconscio e quindi la persona in questione non ammetterà mai che se potesse tornare indietro magari si godrebbe di più la vita.
Concordo che sia una brava madre con te se lo dici, ma ricorda che alcune volte il tradimento non è solo la fuga dal partner, ma da  tutta la famiglia.


----------



## resistere (11 Maggio 2010)

non ho grandi novità. Tutto sembra essere sospeso. Stasera con mia moglie andiamo a cena fuori con amici. Mia moglie in questo momento è carica di rabbia. Anche al lavoro risponde male e (gliel' ho detto) la vedo anche piuttosto arrogante. Ci vuole tanto tempo per tornare ad avere un pò di tranquillità.. Ieri sera a mia figlia di 14 anni gli ha confessato di andare dallo psicologo per curare una depressione, ma non ha specificato i motivi. Quando è venuta a letto piangeva e ha affermato di non avere più le ali per volare. Volevo domandarvi, forse comincia a rendersi conto della nuova situazione? Io le ho detto che sono accanto a lei e se vuole può contare su di me. 
Domani mia moglie ha una nuova seduta con la psicologa.


----------



## resistere (11 Maggio 2010)

Io invece reggo, ma soffro molto la situazione. Vorrei che mia moglie lentamente mi si avvicinasse. Ma ora purtroppo ancora non è così. Quanto mi piacerebbe un pò di pace. 
A volte sogno di ritornare a casa e di ritrovare tutto com'era qualche mese fa. Ma sò che questo non avverrà più. E mi prende la malinconia. Scusate se oggi sono un pò patetico, ma è un momento no.


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Io invece reggo, ma soffro molto la situazione. Vorrei che mia moglie lentamente mi si avvicinasse. Ma ora purtroppo ancora non è così. Quanto mi piacerebbe un pò di pace.
> A volte sogno di ritornare a casa e di ritrovare tutto com'era qualche mese fa. Ma sò che questo non avverrà più. E mi prende la malinconia. Scusate se oggi sono un pò patetico, ma è un momento no.


Tranquillo...è normale...siam qui.


----------



## Luigi III (11 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> E' indubbio che lei si è allontanata da te e da quello che doveva essere il *vostro* sogno. Il sogno in cui eravate* solo* voi e le vostre figlie l'obiettivo principale e quotidiano da coltivare. E' altrettanto indubbio che lei vi ha tagliato fuori da un considerovole spicchio del *suo* quotidiano.
> Res...io che ,testarda più di un mulo, sono andata avanti nonostante tutto, ti dico che non ne vale la pena.
> Se sta male? caxxi suoi. Nessuno le aveva prescritto la relazione. ha incrociato questo uomo e l'ha voluto e se l'è preso.
> Se lo tenesse.
> ...


Resistere, io ti capisco: tu tieni a tua moglie, alla tua famiglia, è ciò che hai di più prezioso e non capisci, anzi non concepisci che per lei non sia più così; pensi che tornerà a sentire come te, a desiderare di stare con te, che vorrà proseguire la vita con te e le figlie. Fai tutti i tentativi che vuoi; se le cose non cambieranno, prima o poi interiorizzerai che tua moglie è cambiata, non è più la persona che amavi e che ti amava; ebbene questa nuova persona, che per 5 anni ti ha tradito, merita il tuo amore? O meglio: ti innamoreresti di una persona capace di farti tanto male ingiusto? Mia moglie mi ha tradito per 4 mesi e, pur avendomi chiesto scusa, già così trovo difficilissimo fidarmi di nuovo di lei, andare oltre il dolore infernale che mi ha provocato, e questo tu lo capisci, vero? come io capisco te e quel che provi. Ma 5 anni sono un'eternità per cui credo proprio che le parole di Amarax siano davvero giuste. Prima o poi lo capirai e le darai ragione.


----------



## Daniele (11 Maggio 2010)

Resistere scusa la domanda, ma perchè cavolo ti sei sposato una donna che dalle sue reazioni evidenzia una immaturità incredibile? Non ha più le ali per volare? Ma che cavolo di parole sono, nessuno le ha e chi crede di averle è un pazzo da internare direttamente senza passare dal via. Siamo sulla terra, la felicità non sta nel "volare" dentro di noi, quanto d riuscire a vedere bene anche il brutto.


----------



## resistere (11 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Resistere scusa la domanda, ma perchè cavolo ti sei sposato una donna che dalle sue reazioni evidenzia una immaturità incredibile? Non ha più le ali per volare? Ma che cavolo di parole sono, nessuno le ha e chi crede di averle è un pazzo da internare direttamente senza passare dal via. Siamo sulla terra, la felicità non sta nel "volare" dentro di noi, quanto d riuscire a vedere bene anche il brutto.


Daniele mi hai fatto ridere. grazie. E che ne sò quando uno è innamorato è innamorato. Lo sai una cosa, però penso che donne così come le definisci tu ( immature) io direi invece  fantasiose, a me  piacciono.

E tuttora con una così ....... ci uscirei. Hai capito che razza di masochista che sono?


----------



## resistere (11 Maggio 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Resistere, io ti capisco: tu tieni a tua moglie, alla tua famiglia, è ciò che hai di più prezioso e non capisci, anzi non concepisci che per lei non sia più così; pensi che tornerà a sentire come te, a desiderare di stare con te, che vorrà proseguire la vita con te e le figlie. Fai tutti i tentativi che vuoi; se le cose non cambieranno, prima o poi interiorizzerai che tua moglie è cambiata, non è più la persona che amavi e che ti amava; ebbene questa nuova persona, che per 5 anni ti ha tradito, merita il tuo amore? O meglio: ti innamoreresti di una persona capace di farti tanto male ingiusto? Mia moglie mi ha tradito per 4 mesi e, pur avendomi chiesto scusa, già così trovo difficilissimo fidarmi di nuovo di lei, andare oltre il dolore infernale che mi ha provocato, e questo tu lo capisci, vero? come io capisco te e quel che provi. Ma 5 anni sono un'eternità per cui credo proprio che le parole di Amarax siano davvero giuste. Prima o poi lo capirai e le darai ragione.


Io non sò se mia moglie avrà la capacità di "rientrare" in famiglia, (chiaramente una famiglia diversa, e un marito un pò più egoista) però devo darle questa possibilità. Lo so 5 anni sono tanti. Ma lo sono anche per l'intruso. E allora in questa maniera comunque vada, non posso rimproverarmi di non averci provato. Ecco la cosa sta tutta qui. Ieri ed oggi per esempio è stata molto tempo con nostra figlia a parlare e ad aiutarla negli studi. Per me è una buona cosa. Noto lo sforzo. Questo è comunque un rientrare nell'orbita della famiglia. Poi.......


----------



## resistere (11 Maggio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tranquillo...è normale...siam qui.


lo so e quando posso scrivo. grazie. 
 quando sarò un pò più tranquillo vorrei  dare anche un contributo ad altre storie che ci sono in questo forum.
Ora leggo, ma non ho la forza di intervenire se non quando sono stimolato direttamente. 
Quando lo farò significherà che sto meglio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Maggio 2010)

Resistere sai che più leggo quello che riferisci più mi pare che tua moglie sia da tempo in una sindrome depressiva e penso che il tradimento potrebbe essere stato un espediente per sfuggire da questo stato che non voleva riconoscere.
Però è da vedere se quella condizione depressiva era di origine endogena (quindi dipendente da una "malattia") o esogena, ovvero determinato dal ruolo di moglie e di madre e dalla situazione lavorativa che, insieme, risultavano per lei insoddisfacenti.


----------



## resistere (12 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Resistere sai che più leggo quello che riferisci più mi pare che tua moglie sia da tempo in una sindrome depressiva e penso che il tradimento potrebbe essere stato un espediente per sfuggire da questo stato che non voleva riconoscere.
> Però è da vedere se quella condizione depressiva era di origine endogena (quindi dipendente da una "malattia") o esogena, ovvero determinato dal ruolo di moglie e di madre e dalla situazione lavorativa che, insieme, risultavano per lei insoddisfacenti.


Non so che dirti .Quando la psic l'ha vista la prima volta le ha detto che non riusciva a capire come si era ritrovata nella situazione scomoda  di dover scegliere tra me e l'intruso. Forse di norma una persona sceglie con più decisione e prima ? Boh.
Poi come ho già detto in passato la psic non si spiega come siamo arrivati a questo punto.. Di solito le coppie che arrivano da lei quasi non si parlano o litigano in continuazione, vedendoci insieme invece non diamo proprio l'impressione che siamo in crisi. E che crisi. E quindi lavora con lei con più approfondimento. Ed io aspetto, anche con qualche mia  caduta, ma aspetto. Che devo fare? Per forza.


----------



## Amoremio (12 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> ............
> piangeva e ha affermato di non avere più le ali per volare.
> .................





resistere ha detto:


> Io invece reggo, ma soffro molto la situazione. Vorrei che mia moglie lentamente mi si avvicinasse. Ma ora purtroppo ancora non è così. Quanto mi piacerebbe un pò di pace.
> A volte sogno di ritornare a casa e di ritrovare tutto com'era qualche mese fa. Ma sò che questo non avverrà più. E mi prende la malinconia. Scusate se oggi sono un pò patetico, ma è un momento no.


di questo tuo secondo post ti vorrei dire che è lo stato d'animo che accomuna tutti i traditi che aspirano a ricostruire il rapporto

alti e bassi, desiderare che sia solo un brutto sogno, che tutto possa essere cancellato ....

e desiderare, direi di più, aver bisogno di conferme
anche quelle di cui prima non si era mai sentita necessità
quelle che in prima battuta il traditore (salvo che menta o non si renda conto della gravità di ciò che ha fatto) non si sente di dare

quindi, come già ti hanno detto, noi siamo qui,
per quel che ti possiamo essere utili,
e sappiamo quanto è pesante il momento che stai vivendo


una cosa vorrei dirla a proposito di quel che ti ha detto tua moglie

come molte delle cose che dicono i traditori può essere interpretata in significati anche opposti
potrebbe anche essere l'inizio di una consapevolezza
il riconoscimento di una tramvata presa solo in virtù della stupidità ed immaturità dimostrata


----------



## Amarax (12 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Non so che dirti .Quando la psic l'ha vista la prima volta le ha detto che non riusciva a capire come si era ritrovata nella situazione scomoda di dover scegliere tra me e l'intruso. Forse di norma una persona sceglie con più decisione e prima ? Boh.
> Poi come ho già detto in passato la psic non si spiega come siamo arrivati a questo punto.. Di solito le coppie che arrivano da lei quasi non si parlano o litigano in continuazione, vedendoci insieme invece non diamo proprio l'impressione che siamo in crisi. E che crisi. E quindi lavora con lei con più approfondimento. *Ed io aspetto, anche con qualche mia caduta, ma aspetto. Che devo fare? Per forza*.


 
E' la tua unica possibilità visto che non ti senti di forzare la situazione.
Il come si ripetono le situazioni ha dell'incredibile.
Io e lui all'epca della crisi, camminavamo abbraciati, ci telefonavamo in continuazione e ci inondavamo di sms.:unhappy: Ma la crisi c'era ed aveva un nome ed un cognome.

Res...vorrei che tu incontrassi una donna nuova e che perdessi la testa per lei...allora tua moglie sentirebbe dentro cosa significa non essere amata più.
Solo allora capirebbe davvero.


----------



## resistere (12 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> di questo tuo secondo post ti vorrei dire che è lo stato d'animo che accomuna tutti i traditi che aspirano a ricostruire il rapporto
> 
> alti e bassi, desiderare che sia solo un brutto sogno, che tutto possa essere cancellato ....
> 
> ...


Potrebbe anche essere un inizio della consapevolezza.  Ma bisogna aspettare perchè ha dimostrato di essere una bugiarda e "paracula". quindi vediamo " i fatti " nei prossimi giorni. 
Grazie della vostra presenza, è veramente un momento pesante. Lo vivo senza rabbia, ma ripeto con malinconia. Sospeso.


----------



## resistere (12 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> E' la tua unica possibilità visto che non ti senti di forzare la situazione.
> Il come si ripetono le situazioni ha dell'incredibile.
> Io e lui all'epca della crisi, camminavamo abbraciati, ci telefonavamo in continuazione e ci inondavamo di sms.:unhappy: Ma la crisi c'era ed aveva un nome ed un cognome.
> 
> ...


Ciao amarax. 

 Ieri sera sono andato a cena con mia moglie ed una quindicina di amici ed amiche della palestra. Mia moglie è arrivata più tardi causa lavoro e appena è arrivata è venuta verso di me e mi ha baciato davanti a tutti. Durante la seduta di questa mattina lei ha riferito alla psic. che ieri sera ero particolarmente brillante anche con altre donne. Non credo  che lei sia gelosa. Però non è la prima volta che sottolinea questa cosa. Secondo la psic il fatto che non sia gelosa è un fatto positivo. Il perchè non lo so. Forse qualcuno di voi me lo potrebbe spiegare.


----------



## Amarax (12 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Ciao amarax.
> 
> Ieri sera sono andato a cena con mia moglie ed una quindicina di amici ed amiche della palestra. Mia moglie è arrivata più tardi causa lavoro e appena è arrivata è venuta verso di me e mi ha baciato davanti a tutti. Durante la seduta di questa mattina lei ha riferito alla psic. che ieri sera ero particolarmente brillante anche con altre donne. Non credo che lei sia gelosa. Però non è la prima volta che sottolinea questa cosa. Secondo la psic il fatto che non sia gelosa è un fatto positivo.* Il perchè non lo so.* Forse qualcuno di voi me lo potrebbe spiegare.


 
 essere gelosi di chi si ama significa volerne l'esclusività. Almeno credo.
Forse lei è così certa del tuo amore che non teme di perderti.
E per me non è così positivo...
Lo dico xchè vivo questa situazione all'incontrario e non mi piace per niente :unhappy:


----------



## Amoremio (12 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Potrebbe anche essere un inizio della consapevolezza. Ma bisogna aspettare perchè ha dimostrato di essere una bugiarda e "paracula". quindi vediamo " i fatti " nei prossimi giorni.
> Grazie della vostra presenza, è veramente un momento pesante. Lo vivo senza rabbia, ma ripeto con malinconia. Sospeso.


 
lo so
ho vissuto tutto

ma la rabbia prima o poi si farà viva


----------



## Amoremio (12 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> essere gelosi di chi si ama significa volerne l'esclusività. Almeno credo.
> Forse lei è così certa del tuo amore che non teme di perderti.
> E per me non è così positivo...
> Lo dico xchè vivo questa situazione all'incontrario e non mi piace per niente :unhappy:


forse, invece, potrebbe voler dire altro
nel senso che, se fosse normalmente gelosa, questa sua sottolineatura non vorrebbe dire niente: sarebbe normale
dato che gelosa caratterialmente non lo è, la sottolineatura potrebbe voler dire che si rende conto che quel che lei ha dato per scontato potrebbe essere molto appetibile per altre
e poichè l'oggetto della sottolineatura era lui "*anche* con altre donne" (non il comportamento delle altre in rapporto a lui) è un riconoscimento di un pregio intrinseco a lui

in più potrebbe essere un implicito riconoscimento del fatto che rischia di perderlo e, se non le interessasse, non l'avrebbe riferito (e magari neppure notato)


----------



## resistere (12 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> forse, invece, potrebbe voler dire altro
> nel senso che, se fosse normalmente gelosa, questa sua sottolineatura non vorrebbe dire niente: sarebbe normale
> dato che gelosa caratterialmente non lo è, la sottolineatura potrebbe voler dire che si rende conto che quel che lei ha dato per scontato potrebbe essere molto appetibile per altre
> e poichè l'oggetto della sottolineatura era lui "*anche* con altre donne" (non il comportamento delle altre in rapporto a lui) è un riconoscimento di un pregio intrinseco a lui
> ...




di norma lei non è gelosa se è questo forse ancora vale la pena aspettare.


----------



## Amarax (12 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> forse, invece, potrebbe voler dire altro
> nel senso che, se fosse normalmente gelosa, questa sua sottolineatura non vorrebbe dire niente: sarebbe normale
> dato che gelosa caratterialmente non lo è, la sottolineatura potrebbe voler dire che si rende conto che quel che lei ha dato per scontato potrebbe essere molto appetibile per altre
> *e poichè l'oggetto della sottolineatura era lui "anche con altre donne" (non il comportamento delle altre in rapporto a lui) è un riconoscimento di un pregio intrinseco a lui*
> ...


 
...ha bisogno di vederlo con le altre per apprezzarlo???:incazzato:


----------



## Daniele (12 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ...ha bisogno di vederlo con le altre per apprezzarlo???:incazzato:


Chissà se lo vedesse a letto con un'altra!! :rotfl:Ma non credo apprezzerebbe troppo.


----------



## resistere (12 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Chissà se lo vedesse a letto con un'altra!! :rotfl:Ma non credo apprezzerebbe troppo.


Io invece forse apprezzerei. E' una bella immagine io a letto con un'altra. bravo Daniele.


----------



## Amoremio (12 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ...ha bisogno di vederlo con le altre per apprezzarlo???:incazzato:


bè io parto da presupposto (indottomi da quel che ho letto) che si tratti di una donna molto confusa, probabilmente depressa.
 epenso possibile che sia  piuttosto stravolta dalla consapevolezza delle sue colpe, dal desiderio di espiarle e al contempo dall'esigenza di negarle


----------



## resistere (12 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> bè io parto da presupposto (indottomi da quel che ho letto) che si tratti di una donna molto confusa, probabilmente depressa.[/B]
> epenso possibile che sia  piuttosto stravolta dalla consapevolezza delle sue colpe, dal desiderio di espiarle e al contempo dall'esigenza di negarle


per quanto riguarda la prima parte concordo.che però sia stravolta dalla consapevolezza delle sue colpe  ho qualche dubbio. A meno che non lo sia inconsciamente e non lo dà a vedere. Ma non sono uno psicologo e purtroppo nonostante abbia una buona sensibilità non riesco a cogliere ciò che dici.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Maggio 2010)

Resistere.... eri partito benissimo, praticamente eri il mio eroe!!!

"FINALMENTE un uomo che capisce", mi sono detta, "uno che ama veramente e che ha capito che amare vuol dire prima di tutto *lasciare liberi gli altri per poter essere liberi*"
Poi ho letto quella cosa sulla partita a scacchi... e queste ultime battute sulla serata a cena: sono anch'io nella situazione di tua moglie, so che  tutto ciò che vivi in questo momento è malinconia...ma non sarà pensando di giocare una partita a scacchi che la riconquisterai.

Poi..non penso proprio che lei abbia l'esigenza di espiare o di negare...


----------



## Daniele (12 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Poi..non penso proprio che lei abbia l'esigenza di espiare o di negare...


Ohhhh si che ne ha, anche il peggior traditore se non seriale si sentirebbe un verme. Poi se uno non si sente così in tali condizioni è il caso di scoperta secondo me ha qualche problemino da far rettificare.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Resistere.... eri partito benissimo, praticamente eri il mio eroe!!!
> 
> "FINALMENTE un uomo che capisce", mi sono detta, "uno che ama veramente e che ha capito che amare vuol dire prima di tutto *lasciare liberi gli altri per poter essere liberi*"
> Poi ho letto quella cosa sulla partita a scacchi... e queste ultime battute sulla serata a cena: sono anch'io nella situazione di tua moglie, so che tutto ciò che vivi in questo momento è malinconia...ma non sarà pensando di giocare una partita a scacchi che la riconquisterai.
> ...


Lui deve riconquistare lei??????????
Si vede che sei una traditrice e che sei in una fase di profonda confusione e di narcisistico egocentrismo...
Guarda che è lei che deve riconquistare la fiducia e la stima di lui!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ohhhh si che ne ha, anche il peggior traditore se non seriale si sentirebbe un verme. Poi se uno non si sente così in tali condizioni è il caso di scoperta secondo me ha qualche problemino da far rettificare.


E perchè mai uno/a dovrebbe sentirsi un verme? Fino al momento di essere scoperto/a ha fatto solo ciò che ha voluto fare, qualcosa che l'ha reso se non felice, sicuramente libero e appagato...se viene scoperto dal proprio partner ha sicuramente molte cose da spiegargli, ma dovrebbe farlo col sorriso sulle labbra e non tra pianti e promesse fatte sull'onda dell'emozione (come capita nella maggior parte dei casi). Anche il traditore deve resistere...


----------



## perdutamente (12 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E perchè mai uno/a dovrebbe sentirsi un verme? Fino al momento di essere scoperto/a ha fatto solo ciò che ha voluto fare, qualcosa che l'ha reso se non felice, sicuramente libero e appagato...se viene scoperto dal proprio partner ha sicuramente molte cose da spiegargli, ma dovrebbe farlo col sorriso sulle labbra e non tra pianti e promesse fatte sull'onda dell'emozione (come capita nella maggior parte dei casi). Anche il traditore deve resistere...


Resistere alla tentazione di strisciare come un verme per pura convenzione? Resistere alla tentazione di raccontare al tradito/a quanto era contenta/o mentre lo/a tradiva? Mi hai incuriosita: resistere a cosa?


----------



## Daniele (12 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E perchè mai uno/a dovrebbe sentirsi un verme? Fino al momento di essere scoperto/a ha fatto solo ciò che ha voluto fare, qualcosa che l'ha reso se non felice, sicuramente libero e appagato...se viene scoperto dal proprio partner ha sicuramente molte cose da spiegargli, ma dovrebbe farlo col sorriso sulle labbra e non tra pianti e promesse fatte sull'onda dell'emozione (come capita nella maggior parte dei casi). Anche il traditore deve resistere...


Dalle tue parole quindi una scopata extraconiugale vale molto di più del dolore che si arrecherà alla persona con cui si sta. Perfetto, allora prendere un pugnale e metterlo nel petto di quella persona sembrerà meno brutto!!!


----------



## Brady (12 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E perchè mai uno/a dovrebbe sentirsi un verme? Fino al momento di essere scoperto/a ha fatto solo ciò che ha voluto fare, qualcosa che l'ha reso se non felice, sicuramente libero e appagato...se viene scoperto dal proprio partner ha sicuramente molte cose da spiegargli, ma dovrebbe farlo col sorriso sulle labbra e non tra pianti e promesse fatte sull'onda dell'emozione (come capita nella maggior parte dei casi). Anche il traditore deve resistere...


 
provo a spiegarlo molto "facile" e molto lentamente.....
Io amo A... significa (tra l'altro)... voglio che A sia felice...
Mi trombo anche i bovini adulti perché questo mi fa sentire libero... significa (tra l'altro)... che A ci rimane un po' male, eufemisticamente parlando (cos'è un eufemismo te lo spiego in un altro 3D apposta).
Ricapitolando: ho ferito la persona che amo. Questo si chiama: "i-n-c-o-e-r-e-n-z-a" (con una 'c' sola e la 'z' dura). 
Questa caratteristica, se esplicitata, è forse poco apprezzabile ma potrebbe non essere sufficiente a farci sentire un verme. Ma se la stessa cosa è volutamente nascosta, allora si chiama: "i-n-g-a-n-n-a-r-e" (attenzione alla doppia 'n'). E questo dovrebbe portarci un po' di più in zona anellidi (sempre vermi sono).

Mai sentita la frase "la nostra liberta finisce dove comincia quella degli altri"? A me l'hanno detta alle elementari ed è così semplice che l'ho capita già da allora! Se la tua necessità di libertà giustifica tutto (si chiama "e-g-o-i-s-m-o") allora anche la mia. Faccio degli esempi semplici: io sono libero di picchiare mia moglie solo perché ne ho voglia, senza che lei abbia fatto niente? O più genericamente sono libero di spaccare tutto quello che trovo in giro (preferibilmente di altre persone) solo perché oggi sono nervoso? In questo secondo caso si parla di verme con chiari comportamenti sociopatici, ma forse qui il discorso esula dal nostro contesto e diventa anche troppo complicato...

Per tutti gli altri che non sono Chiara Matraini: lungi da me dire che chi tradisce è sempre un verme. So bene che in questo forum ci sono storie di dolore da entrambe le parti, ma "l'inno alla libertà" mi ha un po' alterato....:incazzato:
chiedo scusa per lo sfogo.
Brady


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Maggio 2010)

:up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Sì mi sembra di aver notato che ti sei lievemente alterato... :mrgreen:


----------



## perdutamente (12 Maggio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> provo a spiegarlo molto "facile" e molto lentamente.....
> Io amo A... significa (tra l'altro)... voglio che A sia felice...
> Mi trombo anche i bovini adulti perché questo mi fa sentire libero... significa (tra l'altro)... che A ci rimane un po' male, eufemisticamente parlando (cos'è un eufemismo te lo spiego in un altro 3D apposta).
> Ricapitolando: ho ferito la persona che amo. Questo si chiama: "i-n-c-o-e-r-e-n-z-a" (con una 'c' sola e la 'z' dura).
> ...


Sulla questione dell'inganno hai più che ragione; per quanto riguarda il discorso libertà mi trovi un po' meno d'accordo. I traditori non sono, in generale, persone libere: se lo fossero non ingannerebbero (se stessi e gli altri), non sarebbero incoerenti, non nasconderebbero nulla ma spiegherebbero tutto col sorriso sulle labbra prima di essere scoperti e non "dopo e se".


----------



## Amarax (12 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Sì mi sembra di aver notato che ti sei lievemente alterato... :mrgreen:


...solo un poco...:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Brady (12 Maggio 2010)

perdutamente ha detto:


> Sulla questione dell'inganno hai più che ragione; per quanto riguarda il discorso libertà mi trovi un po' meno d'accordo. I traditori non sono, in generale, persone libere: se lo fossero non ingannerebbero (se stessi e gli altri), non sarebbero incoerenti, non nasconderebbero nulla ma spiegherebbero tutto col sorriso sulle labbra prima di essere scoperti e non "dopo e se".


Sono d'accordissimo con te. Infatti ho citato la libertà perché di libertà ha parlato Chiara Matraini ed è proprio quello che mi ha "scosso"... mi sembra un discorso assurdo parlare di libertà quando per fuggire da una gabbia (che spesso hai contribuito a costruire e da cui non hai il coraggio di uscire a testa alta) ti costruisci un'altra gabbia ancora più incasinata...
Ma forse lei non si riferive a queste storie tristi e parlava del mitico "libero amore" (aka "coppie aperte")... bah....


----------



## Amarax (12 Maggio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Sono d'accordissimo con te. Infatti ho citato la libertà perché di libertà ha parlato Chiara Matraini ed è proprio quello che mi ha "scosso"... mi sembra un discorso assurdo parlare di libertà quando per fuggire da una gabbia (che spesso hai contribuito a costruire e da cui non hai il coraggio di uscire a testa alta) ti costruisci un'altra gabbia ancora più incasinata...
> *Ma forse lei non si riferive a queste storie tristi e parlava del mitico "libero amore" (aka "coppie aperte")...* bah....


Se i 2 della coppia vivono entrambi così, niente da eccepire.
Se no...:unhappy:


----------



## perdutamente (12 Maggio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Sono d'accordissimo con te. Infatti ho citato la libertà perché di libertà ha parlato Chiara Matraini ed è proprio quello che mi ha "scosso"... mi sembra un discorso assurdo parlare di libertà quando per fuggire da una gabbia (che spesso hai contribuito a costruire e da cui non hai il coraggio di uscire a testa alta) ti costruisci un'altra gabbia ancora più incasinata...
> Ma forse lei non si riferive a queste storie tristi e parlava del mitico "libero amore" (aka "coppie aperte")... bah....


In nomine libertatis vincula edificamus...comunque, anche a me sfugge il senso delle affermazioni di Chiara Matraini...o la coppia è libera e sorridente (allora non si può parlare di tradimento) oppure è chiusa e vincolata (e allora si "deve" ingannare). Magari Chiara ci spiegherà cosa intendeva.


----------



## Brady (12 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Sì mi sembra di aver notato che ti sei lievemente alterato... :mrgreen:





amarax ha detto:


> ...solo un poco...:mrgreen::mrgreen:


ah si è percepito...? 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Maggio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> ah si è percepito...?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Hai espresso anche il mio pensiero. Diciamo che non mi sono alterata perché Chiara mi è sembrata un fake, diciamo, e perché francamente sono in un periodo in cui sono emotivamente pacata altrimenti ...l'avrei mandata.... :incazzato::mrgreen: ...traspare la "citazione" di un noto politico? :carneval:


----------



## Amarax (13 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai espresso anche il mio pensiero. Diciamo che non mi sono alterata perché *Chiara mi è sembrata un fake*, diciamo, e perché francamente sono in un periodo in cui sono emotivamente pacata altrimenti ...l'avrei mandata.... :incazzato::mrgreen: ...traspare la "citazione" di un noto politico? :carneval:


anche a me!!! :up:
sto imparando, vero???:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Luigi III (13 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E perchè mai uno/a dovrebbe sentirsi un verme? Fino al momento di essere scoperto/a ha fatto solo ciò che ha voluto fare, qualcosa che l'ha reso se non felice, sicuramente libero e appagato...se viene scoperto dal proprio partner ha sicuramente molte cose da spiegargli, ma dovrebbe farlo col sorriso sulle labbra e non tra pianti e promesse fatte sull'onda dell'emozione (come capita nella maggior parte dei casi). Anche il traditore deve resistere...


 Tu sei un come un ultrà del Toro che viene a fare il tifo nella curva della Juve. Ma che c. dici? Tu parli così e dici quelle cose perché non sai cosa significa veder crollare un progetto di vita, sentirsi pugnalato alle spalle dalla persona che ami e che hai scelto come compagna di vita, sentirsi umiliato perché un altro ha preso il tuo posto e ha violato uno spazio che avrebbe dovuto essere rigorosamente riservato solo a te e alla tua consorte. Tu parli così perché non hai mai sofferto per queste cose, anzi le giustifichi perché tu sei una che dà dolore e haaai bisogno di autoassolverti, ammesso che tu abbia ancora una coscienza. Quando uno sta con una persona, non può più pensare solo a se stessa e agire di conseguenza. Chi tradisce ignora completamente le esigenze dell'altro. L'amore per il partner è finito e c'è un altro che bussa alla tua porta? Prima abbi il coraggio di lasciare il tuo compagno, poi ti dai alla pazza gioia. Non è giusto tenere il piede in 2 scarpe. Non è giusto che a prendere la decisione di rompere, soprattutto in caso di figli, sia il tradito anziché il traditore!


----------



## resistere (13 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Resistere.... eri partito benissimo, praticamente eri il mio eroe!!!
> 
> "FINALMENTE un uomo che capisce", mi sono detta, "uno che ama veramente e che ha capito che amare vuol dire prima di tutto *lasciare liberi gli altri per poter essere liberi*"
> Poi ho letto quella cosa sulla partita a scacchi... e queste ultime battute sulla serata a cena: sono anch'io nella situazione di tua moglie, so che  tutto ciò che vivi in questo momento è malinconia...ma non sarà pensando di giocare una partita a scacchi che la riconquisterai.
> ...


Cara chiara innanzitutto ciao. E' vero io sono un uomo che comprende. Ho compreso che nella vita si fanno tanti incontri belli e può succedere di perdere la testa per un'altra persona. Ed io questo lo so e ho perdonato mia moglie. Sto mettendo l'anima per ricucire. Ma sapere che dopo che ti sottoponi alla terapia di coppia, che ti metti in gioco, che provi a rinnovarti anche con successo, che soffri come un cane e trovi conforto solo attraverso questo strumento, la tua partner continua a messaggiare  con l'altro, beh cara Chiara c'è qualcosa che non va. Se c'è volontà di riprovare, si deve chiudere la storia, magari con sofferenza , ma si DEVE.
 Per RISPETTO VERSO IL "TRADITO" che perdona e si mette in gioco per salvare la famiglia e i figli da una sofferenza che si porteranno fino alla fine dei loro giorni, si deve chiudere il conto con il passato. 
Per quanto riguarda la partita a scacchi io la sto giocando dall'inzio e soprattutto da quando ho scoperto che dopo la "confessione" mia moglie continua ad essere una bugiarda incallita come lo era nei 5 anni precedenti. La terapia di coppia deve farle fare un salto di qualità comprendere anche la sofferenza del tradito come io sto comprendendo la sua difficoltà. Non è un caso che la psic. rivolge maggiori attenzioni a mia moglie. D'altra parte per..... ritornare a casa dopo 5 anni ci vuole del " tempo supplementare ". *IO A CASA CI STO DA SEMPRE* .
Mi dici che la devo conquistare, vedo che tu hai esperienza, allora consigliami come posso riconquistarla? Tutti i suggerimenti che mi sono stati dati li ho sempre valutati e alcuni accettati. Aspetto che tu me li dia.

 POLITICA DEI PICCOLI PASSI:

Io sto seguendo quello che ho scritto tempo fa. La mia decisione se concludere la storia o andare avanti la prenderò al termine del percorso della terapia di coppia. Nel frattempo è vero ho qualche caduta di stile, ma sono "sospeso" dal 3 marzo. E mia moglie che continua a fare  un passo in avanti e uno indietro. E vivaddio lasciatemi sfogare almeno qui. 

Così cara Chiara non sono cambiato. Soffro, ma credo che sia normale. E resisto. Aspetto tue notizie. Baci.


----------



## Amarax (13 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Cara chiara innanzitutto ciao. E' vero io sono un uomo che comprende. Ho compreso che nella vita si fanno tanti incontri belli e può succedere di perdere la testa per un'altra persona. Ed io questo lo so e ho perdonato mia moglie. Sto mettendo l'anima per ricucire. Ma sapere che dopo che ti sottoponi alla terapia di coppia, che ti metti in gioco, che provi a rinnovarti anche con successo, che soffri come un cane e trovi conforto solo attraverso questo strumento, la tua partner continua a messaggiare con l'altro, beh cara Chiara c'è qualcosa che non va. Se c'è volontà di riprovare, si deve chiudere la storia, magari con sofferenza , ma si DEVE.
> Per RISPETTO VERSO IL "TRADITO" che perdona e si mette in gioco per salvare la famiglia e i figli da una sofferenza che si porteranno fino alla fine dei loro giorni, si deve chiudere il conto con il passato.
> Per quanto riguarda la partita a scacchi io la sto giocando dall'inzio e soprattutto da quando ho scoperto che dopo la "confessione" mia moglie continua ad essere una bugiarda incallita come lo era nei 5 anni precedenti. La terapia di coppia deve farle fare un salto di qualità comprendere anche la sofferenza del tradito come io sto comprendendo la sua difficoltà. Non è un caso che la psic. rivolge maggiori attenzioni a mia moglie. D'altra parte per..... ritornare a casa dopo 5 anni ci vuole del " tempo supplementare ". *IO A CASA CI STO DA SEMPRE* .
> Mi dici che la devo conquistare, vedo che tu hai esperienza, allora consigliami come posso riconquistarla? Tutti i suggerimenti che mi sono stati dati li ho sempre valutati e alcuni accettati. Aspetto che tu me li dia.
> ...


 
Ove mai questa utente sia vera e non un fake, essendo una traditrice è egoista.
Non ti capirà mai.

E' normale tu soffra amando tua moglie e vedendo che non scende dalla sua nuvola.
Tu , ora, subito, avresti bisogno di vederla innamorata e pentita.
ma lei non lo è. Non ancora. 
Forse lo sarà.
Tu resisti per quel momento. :unhappy:


----------



## resistere (13 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Ove mai questa utente sia vera e non un fake, essendo una traditrice è egoista.
> Non ti capirà mai.
> 
> E'  normale tu soffra amndo tua moglie e vedendo che non scende dalla sua nuvola.
> ...


buon pomeriggio cara amarax. Credo che dobbiamo   sempre dare un'opportunità alle persone di potersi esprimere. Se chiara è un fake si vedrà ma occorre sempre sentire più campane. A volte anche quelle campane con i rintocchi che vibrano e....fanno male.


----------



## Amarax (13 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> buon pomeriggio cara amarax.* Credo che dobbiamo sempre dare un'opportunità alle persone di potersi esprimere*. Se chiara è un fake si vedrà ma occorre sempre sentire più campane. A volte anche quelle campane con i rintocchi che vibrano e....fanno male.


 
Res!!! qui capiamo troppo tutti e non va bene!!:sonar:


----------



## resistere (13 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Res!!! qui capiamo troppo tutti e non va bene!!:sonar:


ok.


----------



## Amarax (13 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> ok.


 
ok, cosa?
scusami a volte, come dice amoremio, mi parte l'embolo...ma caspitarola...sempre noi dobbiamo capire??
:triste:


----------



## Papero (13 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ok, cosa?
> scusami a volte, come dice amoremio, mi parte l'embolo...ma caspitarola...sempre noi dobbiamo capire??
> :triste:




Secondo me non è un fake e comunque lo staff lo capirebbe... Non è che la gente ha opportunità di iscriversi e usare sempre mail e connessioni diverse... voi vedete troppi mostri secondo me. Chiara Matraini non è un fake, è semplicemente una traditrice un po bastrdella che non si rende conto del male che sta spargendo...

Quando ho letto questo



resistere ha detto:


> non ho grandi novità. Tutto sembra essere  sospeso. Stasera con mia moglie andiamo a cena fuori con amici. Mia  moglie in questo momento è carica di rabbia. Anche al lavoro risponde  male e (gliel' ho detto) la vedo anche piuttosto arrogante. Ci vuole  tanto tempo per tornare ad avere un pò di tranquillità.. Ieri sera a mia  figlia di 14 anni gli ha confessato di andare dallo psicologo per  curare una depressione, ma non ha specificato i motivi. *Quando è venuta a  letto piangeva e ha affermato di non avere più le ali per volare*.  Volevo domandarvi, forse comincia a rendersi conto della nuova  situazione? Io le ho detto che sono accanto a lei e se vuole può contare  su di me.
> Domani mia moglie ha una nuova seduta con la psicologa.


Li per li mi è presa una gran tristezza e, ti giuro, mi sono emozionato... credevo che la frase che ho evidenziato l'avesse detta tua figlia. Poi ho letto il commento di Daniele e mi sono riletto meglio quello che avevi scritto...

Che voleva dire tua moglie?? le ali per volare??? in che senso scusa?? Per lei "volare" era il rapporto che aveva con l'intruso??

Io fossi in te caro resistere se tua moglie continua ad avere rapporti tramite cellulare o sms con l'intruso lo affronterei. Hai detto che hai molto self-control, affronta il bastardo e digli di non rompervi le palle


----------



## resistere (13 Maggio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Secondo me non è un fake e comunque lo staff lo capirebbe... Non è che la gente ha opportunità di iscriversi e usare sempre mail e connessioni diverse... voi vedete troppi mostri secondo me. Chiara Matraini non è un fake, è semplicemente una traditrice un po bastrdella che non si rende conto del male che sta spargendo...
> 
> Quando ho letto questo
> 
> ...


Ultime notizie fresche, fresche. Mia moglie finalmente mi ha dato il suo nome. Per cui sono risalito al suo numero di telefono di casa.

Perchè me lo ha detto? Perchè mi è venuto in  mente un fatto che gli ho raccontato che vedevalui protagonista e mia moglie alla fine me lo ha detto.

Premesso che lei non riesce a prendere una decisione da sola,ma sono sempre gli altri a decidere, non vorrei che me lo abbia confessato solo per vedere  "l'effetto che fa". 

Sono riuscito a capire altre cose. 
Il 3 marzo mi ha confessato la relazione. Nei 2 giorni successivi poi ho cercato di spiegarle con la ragione i motivi per cui doveva rimanere con me. L'altro si è messo in stand by. 
Nella settimana successiva tra me e mia moglie c'è effettivamente stato un momento bellissimo di avvicinamento. Poi lui l'ha cercata di nuovo per dirle che avrebbe lasciato la moglie. Mia moglie gli ha consigliato di non farlo e lui  non lo ha fatto.
Da quel momento in poi l'atteggiamento di mia moglie è profondamente cambiato. Sempre più distaccata, irascibile, poca voglia di fare l'amore, scostante depressa etc.
A detta di mia moglie l' altra donna è innamorata del marito.

ecco dunque  le ultime informazioni.

Ora dovrei decidere se affrontarlo o meno.

Se lo dovessi affrontare dovrei spiegargli: 
1) che per il passato ho messo la pietra sopra
2) che ora però la mia famiglia comincia  ad avere diversi problemi: mia moglie ed io dallo psicologo, le figlie cominciano ad avere problemi anche scolastici (rischiano entrambi la bocciatura),  economicamente cominciamo ad avere conseguenze.
3) Per cui è ora che lui faccia un passo indietro definitivo lasci stare in pace mia moglie.

Lui a questo punto potrebbe rispondere di si (e non avrei problemi ) oppure NO cioè che vuole andare fino in fondo  separarsi e vivere con mia moglie.

Questo in linea di massima. E' conveniente parlargli? Io ci sto pensando.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Maggio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Secondo me non è un fake e comunque lo staff lo capirebbe... Non è che la gente ha opportunità di iscriversi e usare sempre mail e connessioni diverse... voi vedete troppi mostri secondo me. Chiara Matraini non è un fake, è semplicemente una traditrice un po bastrdella che non si rende conto del male che sta spargendo...
> 
> Quando ho letto questo
> 
> ...


E' definito fake o troll un utente che non è interessato all'argomento di un forum, ma vuole "vedere l'effetto che fa" per cui non è identificabile con l'indirizzo mail, né con l'ip perché è prevalentemente un utente nuovo.
Se il forum in cui è entrato "dà soddisfazione" il troll resta.
Tu escludi la possibilità che sia un fake nel senso di clone. Sinceramente non credo sia una cosa importante.


----------



## Anna A (13 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Ultime notizie fresche, fresche. Mia moglie finalmente mi ha dato il suo nome. Per cui sono risalito al suo numero di telefono di casa.
> 
> Perchè me lo ha detto? Perchè mi è venuto in mente un fatto che gli ho raccontato che vedevalui protagonista e mia moglie alla fine me lo ha detto.
> 
> ...


 
non ti vorrai mica mettere a fare il loro consulente, spero..
dai rex, va bene che sei nel pallone anche tu.. ma sul serio.. io mi sto convincendo ogni giorno di più, leggendoti, che tua moglie ha grossissimi problemi e non mi stupirebbe nemmeno che arrivasse a proporti di conoscerlo e magari chiederti di risolvere anche i loro problemi... sei un affidabile problem solver... perché non usarti anche per questo?
fai molta attenzione a non strafare, perché rischi di perdere il bandolo della matassa.
facciamo che resti fermo nei tuoi propositi e continui ad interagire solo con lei?:up:


----------



## Amarax (13 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> non ti vorrai mica mettere a fare il loro consulente, spero..
> dai rex, va bene che sei nel pallone anche tu.. ma sul serio.. io mi sto convincendo ogni giorno di più, leggendoti, che tua moglie ha grossissimi problemi e non mi stupirebbe nemmeno che arrivasse a proporti di conoscerlo e magari chiederti di risolvere anche i loro problemi... sei un affidabile problem solver... perché non usarti anche per questo?
> fai molta attenzione a non strafare, perché rischi di perdere il bandolo della matassa.
> *facciamo che resti fermo nei tuoi propositi e continui ad interagire solo con lei*?:up:


 
Quoto anna . Prova a combattere ed a resistere ancora un po'. Ma poi decidi. Ecco...potresti dare un limite massimo di tempo da dedicare a questo scopo. Superato il quale STOP.
 :up:


----------



## resistere (13 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> non ti vorrai mica mettere a fare il loro consulente, spero..
> dai rex, va bene che sei nel pallone anche tu.. ma sul serio.. io mi sto convincendo ogni giorno di più, leggendoti, che tua moglie ha grossissimi problemi e non mi stupirebbe nemmeno che arrivasse a proporti di conoscerlo e magari chiederti di risolvere anche i loro problemi... sei un affidabile problem solver... perché non usarti anche per questo?
> fai molta attenzione a non strafare, perché rischi di perdere il bandolo della matassa.
> facciamo che resti fermo nei tuoi propositi e continui ad interagire solo con lei?:up:


anna , finora sto seguendo anche i tuoi consigli ed anche se ho una gran voglia di fare un gran casino credo che ti darò retta e interagisco solo con lei. Però non sò fino a quando. E' meglio dormirci sopra.


----------



## resistere (13 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Quoto anna . Prova a combattere ed a resistere ancora un po'. Ma poi decidi. Ecco...potresti dare un limite massimo di tempo da dedicare a questo scopo. Superato il quale STOP.
> :up:


ok. resisto un altro pò. Ma che gusto sarebbe divertirmi con l'intruso.


----------



## resistere (13 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Quoto anna . Prova a combattere ed a resistere ancora un po'. Ma poi decidi. Ecco...potresti dare un limite massimo di tempo da dedicare a questo scopo. Superato il quale STOP.
> :up:


però amarex se perseguo a resistere devo continuare fino alla fine della terapia. Per cui resistenza ad oltranza. E sempre pronto a cambiare strategia. Statemi vicino.


----------



## Amarax (13 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> però amarex se perseguo a resistere devo continuare fino alla fine della terapia. Per cui resistenza ad oltranza. E sempre pronto a cambiare strategia. Statemi vicino.


Caro res,qui hai tanti amici...io sono qui . Un abbraccio


----------



## Brady (14 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> però amarex se perseguo a resistere devo continuare fino alla fine della terapia. Per cui resistenza ad oltranza. E sempre pronto a cambiare strategia. Statemi vicino.


ciao Res
vorrei tanto dirti che vengo a tenertelo mentre tu gli parli "paccatamente" (la doppia c non è un refuso), ma invece ti dico che secondo me devi lasciar perdere. Alle tante ragioni già dette dagli altri (che quoto tutte in pieno :up aggiungo che tu, come molti di noi, in questo momento hai bisogno di avere conferme, che però in genere sono molto difficili da ottenere. La buona volontà che il tradito ci mette nello staccarsi fisicamente ed emotivamente dall'amante è una delle poche che potrai avere. E per questo vale molto. Se tu contribuisci in modo significativo ad allontanare il pdm, togli a lei la possibilità di farlo di sua spontanea iniziativa e resterai sempre con la domanda: l'avrebbe fatto anche senza il mio intervento? In pratica ti privi di una cosa molto preziosa per te stesso e per la tua capacità di... resistere in futuro (si sente che sei uno tosto ma purtroppo devo dirti che i brutti pensieri dureranno per un po', comunque vada). 
E ne aggiungo un'altra: adesso andresti dal pdm come persona che ha subito un danno a causa sua e, semplificando molto, daresti potere a lui e a ciò che ha fatto. Se ci vai dopo che lei sarà tornata da te veramente, lo potrai affrontare con la forza di chi ha superato una grossa difficoltà e ne è uscito vincitore (non verso di lui ma verso la difficoltà stessa). Ma a quel punto, secondo me non te ne fregherà più niente della caccola e non sentirai più il bisogno di considerare la sua esistenza. L'indifferenza tua e di tua moglie, la migliore e più terribile vendetta.
Resisti!:up::up::up:


----------



## resistere (14 Maggio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> ciao Res
> vorrei tanto dirti che vengo a tenertelo mentre tu gli parli "paccatamente" (la doppia c non è un refuso), ma invece ti dico che secondo me devi lasciar perdere. Alle tante ragioni già dette dagli altri (che quoto tutte in pieno :up aggiungo che tu, come molti di noi, in questo momento hai bisogno di avere conferme, che però in genere sono molto difficili da ottenere. La buona volontà che il tradito ci mette nello staccarsi fisicamente ed emotivamente dall'amante è una delle poche che potrai avere. E per questo vale molto. Se tu contribuisci in modo significativo ad allontanare il pdm, togli a lei la possibilità di farlo di sua spontanea iniziativa e resterai sempre con la domanda: l'avrebbe fatto anche senza il mio intervento? In pratica ti privi di una cosa molto preziosa per te stesso e per la tua capacità di... resistere in futuro (si sente che sei uno tosto ma purtroppo devo dirti che i brutti pensieri dureranno per un po', comunque vada).
> E ne aggiungo un'altra: adesso andresti dal pdm come persona che ha subito un danno a causa sua e, semplificando molto, daresti potere a lui e a ciò che ha fatto. Se ci vai dopo che lei sarà tornata da te veramente, lo potrai affrontare con la forza di chi ha superato una grossa difficoltà e ne è uscito vincitore (non verso di lui ma verso la difficoltà stessa). Ma a quel punto, secondo me non te ne fregherà più niente della caccola e non sentirai più il bisogno di considerare la sua esistenza. L'indifferenza tua e di tua moglie, la migliore e più terribile vendetta.
> Resisti!:up::up::up:


okay brady mi faccio forza e resisto. Mia moglie forse voleva darmi anche la spinta per fare ciò, visto la sua incapacità cronica a prendere decisioni. Ma lui non molla ed ha le mani libere di fare ciò che vuole, e non ha la quotidianità che ho io con mia moglie che oggi è tanto difficile. Kui è sempre visto nella maniera migliore. Ma visto che molti di voi ci sono passati prima nella mia situazione, mi fido. e resisto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> okay brady mi faccio forza e resisto. Mia moglie forse voleva darmi anche la spinta per fare ciò, visto la sua incapacità cronica a prendere decisioni. Ma lui non molla ed ha le mani libere di fare ciò che vuole, e non ha la quotidianità che ho io con mia moglie che oggi è tanto difficile. Kui è sempre visto nella maniera migliore. Ma visto che molti di voi ci sono passati prima nella mia situazione, mi fido. e resisto.


 Però datti e dà a lei un tempo per prendere decisioni.
Ricorda che il tempo che passa non te lo ridà nessuno.


----------



## Amoremio (14 Maggio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> ciao Res
> vorrei tanto dirti che vengo a tenertelo mentre tu gli parli "paccatamente" (la doppia c non è un refuso), ma invece ti dico che secondo me devi lasciar perdere. Alle tante ragioni già dette dagli altri (che quoto tutte in pieno :up aggiungo che tu, come molti di noi, in questo momento hai bisogno di avere conferme, che però in genere sono molto difficili da ottenere. La buona volontà che il tradito ci mette nello staccarsi fisicamente ed emotivamente dall'amante è una delle poche che potrai avere. E per questo vale molto. Se tu contribuisci in modo significativo ad allontanare il pdm, togli a lei la possibilità di farlo di sua spontanea iniziativa e resterai sempre con la domanda: l'avrebbe fatto anche senza il mio intervento? In pratica ti privi di una cosa molto preziosa per te stesso e per la tua capacità di... resistere in futuro (si sente che sei uno tosto ma purtroppo devo dirti che i brutti pensieri dureranno per un po', comunque vada).
> E ne aggiungo un'altra: adesso andresti dal pdm come persona che ha subito un danno a causa sua e, semplificando molto, daresti potere a lui e a ciò che ha fatto. Se ci vai dopo che lei sarà tornata da te veramente, lo potrai affrontare con la forza di chi ha superato una grossa difficoltà e ne è uscito vincitore (non verso di lui ma verso la difficoltà stessa). Ma a quel punto, secondo me non te ne fregherà più niente della caccola e non sentirai più il bisogno di considerare la sua esistenza. L'indifferenza tua e di tua moglie, la migliore e più terribile vendetta.
> Resisti!:up::up::up:


io ti quoto con ricordi, sangue e lagrime


----------



## ellina69 (14 Maggio 2010)

resistere, sarò impopolare, ma mi dispiace sempre di più leggere della tua situazione, vederti così ostinato e tutto concentrato su di LEI, su quello che LEi fa, che lei vuole, la SUA psicoterapia, i SUOI messaggini, la sua sufficienza, e ora pure la  confessione e tu che - in modo inconsulto e disperato - stai lì a valutare se chiedere ad un altro uomo di farti la grazia di lasciartela oppure no. scusami, non voglio sminuire il tuo dolore che comprendo benissimo, ma questa rete di strategie finiranno per strangolare sia le tue speranze che te. Non resistere ma REAGISCI!!!! Alla fine non sembra lui l'intruso nella vita di tua moglie, ma tu, che stai lì mogio a lasciarla fare e disfare, elucubrando strategie che - secondo me - non ti porteranno dove vorresti. Vuoi resistere a salvare una casa (per usare una tua espressione di qualche post fa) che è già venuta giù, quella casa lì che conoscevi è crollata da cinque anni, e devi ricostruirla INSIEME a lei, (se davvero vuole), non serve a nulla stare lì a resistere per proteggere le macerie e i calcinacci polverosi. Nessuna persona merita di essere trattata come ti tratta tua moglie, scusami se te lo dico, ma sei un uomo capace ed intelligente, sdicuramente affascinanate, ma non ti scatta un po' di amor proprio? Un abbraccio, se lo accetti


----------



## Anna A (14 Maggio 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> resistere, sarò impopolare, ma mi dispiace sempre di più leggere della tua situazione, vederti così ostinato e tutto concentrato su di LEI, su quello che LEi fa, che lei vuole, la SUA psicoterapia, i SUOI messaggini, la sua sufficienza, e ora pure la confessione e tu che - in modo inconsulto e disperato - stai lì a valutare se chiedere ad un altro uomo di farti la grazia di lasciartela oppure no. scusami, non voglio sminuire il tuo dolore che comprendo benissimo, ma questa rete di strategie finiranno per strangolare sia le tue speranze che te. Non resistere ma REAGISCI!!!! Alla fine non sembra lui l'intruso nella vita di tua moglie, ma tu, che stai lì mogio a lasciarla fare e disfare, elucubrando strategie che - secondo me - non ti porteranno dove vorresti. Vuoi resistere a salvare una casa (per usare una tua espressione di qualche post fa) che è già venuta giù, quella casa lì che conoscevi è crollata da cinque anni, e devi ricostruirla INSIEME a lei, (se davvero vuole), non serve a nulla stare lì a resistere per proteggere le macerie e i calcinacci polverosi. *Nessuna persona merita di essere trattata come ti tratta tua moglie*, scusami se te lo dico, ma sei un uomo capace ed intelligente, sdicuramente affascinanate, ma non ti scatta un po' di amor proprio? Un abbraccio, se lo accetti


 nessuno sopporterebbe una situazione simile se non chi sa di avere accanto una persona con problemi gravi di depressione, o atro (come nel mio caso)


----------



## ellina69 (14 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> nessuno sopporterebbe una situazione simile se non chi sa di avere accanto una persona con problemi gravi di depressione, o atro (come nel mio caso)


però non mi sembra che resistenza sottolinei così i problemi di depressione di sua moglie. è depressa veramente? allora si cura? prende farmaci? l'ha presa in carico uno psichiatra? oppure si tratta di quella blanda "depressione" che prende chi ha fatto un casino cosmico e ora non sa più come uscirne? questa è ben altro tipo di depressione, forse è anche persino il rimpanto per l'amante?


----------



## Anna A (14 Maggio 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> però non mi sembra che resistenza sottolinei così i problemi di depressione di sua moglie. è depressa veramente? allora si cura? prende farmaci? l'ha presa in carico uno psichiatra? oppure si tratta di quella blanda "depressione" che prende chi ha fatto un casino cosmico e ora non sa più come uscirne? questa è ben altro tipo di depressione, forse è anche persino il rimpanto per l'amante?


oddio.. non so in effetti di che tipo di depressione si tratti, però la mancanza di responsabilità che dimostra con i discorsi che fa, mi fanno pensare a qualcosa di non molto semplice da risolvere...
rex la ama o le vuole cmq molto bene e probabilmente è così preso dentro da riuscire pure a trovare giustificati certi suoi atteggiamenti.
hanno fatto bene a scegliere di farsi aiutare da una consulente che, se non altro, vede le cose da estranea e ne può parlare con tutti e due.
lui da solo non potrebbe farcela.


----------



## Anna A (14 Maggio 2010)

*rex*

continuo a sconsigliarti vivamente di contattare l'altro..
stai a vedere che ti chiederebbe pure una mano per capire cosa ha tua moglie.
tieniti i tuoi casini che già ne hai abbastanza!!!


----------



## ellina69 (14 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> rex la ama o le vuole cmq molto bene e probabilmente è così preso dentro da riuscire pure a trovare giustificati certi suoi atteggiamenti.
> hanno fatto bene a scegliere di farsi aiutare da una consulente che, se non altro, vede le cose da estranea e ne può parlare con tutti e due.
> lui da solo non potrebbe farcela.


più che farsi aiutare mi sembra che rex stia DELEGANDO alla psico la soluzione della loro situazione, lui resta lì passivo e ..elucubra strategie e ....resiste, femro come un semaforo (vi ricordate guzzanti nella parodia di prodi?) :mrgreen:
scusa rex, te lo dico davvero con affeftto, ma se io fossi tua moglie mi faresti venire una rabbia cieca.
Poi, se vuoi che te la dica proprio tutta, devi darmi tu il permesso ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Maggio 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> più che farsi aiutare mi sembra che rex stia DELEGANDO alla psico la soluzione della loro situazione, lui resta lì passivo e ..elucubra strategie e ....resiste, femro come un semaforo (vi ricordate guzzanti nella parodia di prodi?) :mrgreen:
> scusa rex, te lo dico davvero con affeftto, ma se io fossi tua moglie mi faresti venire una rabbia cieca.
> Poi, se vuoi che te la dica proprio tutta, devi darmi tu il permesso ...


 Io mi sto trattenendo da molto. Hai espresso miei pensieri che non ho esternato per non proiettare su di lui il mio sentire e indicargli quello che a me pare l'unico comportamente praticabile.


----------



## resistere (14 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> oddio.. non so in effetti di che tipo di depressione si tratti, però la mancanza di responsabilità che dimostra con i discorsi che fa, mi fanno pensare a qualcosa di non molto semplice da risolvere...
> rex la ama o le vuole cmq molto bene e probabilmente è così preso dentro da riuscire pure a trovare giustificati certi suoi atteggiamenti.
> hanno fatto bene a scegliere di farsi aiutare da una consulente che, se non altro, vede le cose da estranea e ne può parlare con tutti e due.
> lui da solo non potrebbe farcela.


Quoto e ripeto non ce l'avrei fatta da solo. Hai capito tutto.


----------



## resistere (14 Maggio 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> più che farsi aiutare mi sembra che rex stia DELEGANDO alla psico la soluzione della loro situazione, lui resta lì passivo e ..elucubra strategie e ....resiste, femro come un semaforo (vi ricordate guzzanti nella parodia di prodi?) :mrgreen:
> scusa rex, te lo dico davvero con affeftto, ma se io fossi tua moglie mi faresti venire una rabbia cieca.
> Poi, se vuoi che te la dica proprio tutta, devi darmi tu il permesso ...


Cara ellina. Ci sono delle cose che non conosco e allora delego a specialisti. La psiche umana è contorta e solo chi l'ha studiata a fondo può indicarci delle soluzioni. Io ho potenzialità in altri campi, ma in questo no.
Vedi ellina tu mi dici che stò fermo. Non è così. Faccio del mio meglio per allargare gli orizzonti.*Ma la mia storia non è una fiction con tempi ristretti, è vita reale con tempi purtroppo anche lungh*i. Vorrei anche io che si risolvesse immediatamente, ma non è così. E questo purtroppo mette angoscia a tutti noi, figurati a me che sono il protagonista di una storia che sembra non cambiare e non finire mai.  
Io non voglio delegare alla psic la soluzione dei loro problemi, ma la voglio anticipare. Anche facendo cose impopolari. Forse sbaglierò, ma io voglio giocarmela fino alla fine. Vivaddio. Ed ho tutti gli attributi per farcela.


----------



## resistere (14 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> continuo a sconsigliarti vivamente di contattare l'altro..
> stai a vedere che ti chiederebbe pure una mano per capire cosa ha tua moglie.
> tieniti i tuoi casini che già ne hai abbastanza!!!


Lo conosco, lo conosco da quando era ragazzino, poi l'ho perso di vista. Mi ricordo i suoi atteggiamenti da strafottente. E mi ricordo le sue debolezze. E queste me le ricordo bene. E' un istintivo e ragiona poco . Da solo si perde. Non ha una gran personalità.  E qui mi fermo.


----------



## Amoremio (14 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Cara ellina. Ci sono delle cose che non conosco e allora delego a specialisti. La psiche umana è contorta e solo chi l'ha studiata a fondo può indicarci delle soluzioni. Io ho potenzialità in altri campi, ma in questo no.
> Vedi ellina tu mi dici che stò fermo. Non è così. Faccio del mio meglio per allargare gli orizzonti.Ma la mia storia non è una fiction con tempi ristretti, è vita reale con tempi purtroppo anche lunghi. Vorrei anche io che si risolvesse immediatamente, ma non è così. E questo purtroppo mette angoscia a tutti noi, figurati a me che sono il protagonista di una storia che sembra non cambiare e non finire mai.
> Io non voglio delegare alla psic la soluzione dei loro problemi, ma la voglio anticipare. Anche facendo cose impopolari. Forse sbaglierò, ma io *voglio giocarmela fino alla fine*. Vivaddio. Ed ho tutti gli attributi per farcela.


avevo inteso anch'io come anna
io feci la tua scelta (non solo io qui dentro)
ma ero agevolata, la storia era durata 2 mesi e non c'erano problemi di depressione)
nonostante ciò è stato un percorso lungo e doloroso oltre ogni dire

abbiti cura res, avrai bisogno di ogni tua risorsa


----------



## resistere (14 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> avevo inteso anch'io come anna
> io feci la tua scelta (non solo io qui dentro)
> ma ero agevolata, la storia era durata 2 mesi e non c'erano problemi di depressione)
> nonostante ciò è stato un percorso lungo e doloroso oltre ogni dire
> ...


Grazie ed oggi sono concentratissimo. Ho ripreso a girare dopo un periodo di sconforto. Sono un ariete.  Anche se non credo all'astrologia.  Con pregi e difetti.


----------



## Amoremio (14 Maggio 2010)

sono i momenti down che sono terribili

tifo per te


----------



## Amarax (14 Maggio 2010)

Io credo che res ami profondamente sua moglie e non è disposto a perderla così.
Il suo avere demandato i problemi della moglie alla psicologa è segno che vede in lei qualcosa che non è ingrado d affrontare da solo.
Aggiungiamo il senso di disorientamento all'avere appreso all'improvviso qualto lei è stata capace di celare...un abisso che a risalire è un'impresa immane.
Ci sta tutto. Il pensare tutto ed il suo contrario.
Resto dell'opinione che l'altro va tenuto assolutamente fuori della coppia.
Gli si darebbe un'importanza eccessiva.
La psic, di qualto tempo di terapia parla ?


----------



## resistere (15 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Io credo che res ami profondamente sua moglie e non è disposto a perderla così.
> Il suo avere demandato i problemi della moglie alla psicologa è segno che vede in lei qualcosa che non è ingrado d affrontare da solo.
> Aggiungiamo il senso di disorientamento all'avere appreso all'improvviso qualto lei è stata capace di celare...un abisso che a risalire è un'impresa immane.
> Ci sta tutto. Il pensare tutto ed il suo contrario.
> ...


La psic non parla di tempo.


----------



## Amarax (15 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> La psic non parla di tempo.


Ma tu come la vedi?


----------



## resistere (15 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Ma tu come la vedi?


Allora io credo che l'altro *ha* e ripeto* ha* libertà di movimenti eccessivi. Questo non se lo può più permettere. Innanzitutto perchè ora conosco tutto , il suo nome, il lavoro, le sue abitudini, il suo carattere, ciò che ha fatto etc. 
Premesso che con mia moglie stiamo lavorando su un progetto chiamiamolo di "ritorno" è chiaro che ad ogni intervento dell'altro c'è un piccolo passo indietro. Mi si dice che sto troppo fermo, però mi si dice pure  che non devo contattare l'altro.

Ma all'altro se mia moglie in una situazione di depressione non riesce a dirglielo, chi glielo dovrebbe dire di SPARIRE? La psicologa? 

C'è solo un soggetto che lo può fare. 

Io non posso aspettare più gli eventi. Non ho nulla da perdere. Sono lucido, determinato e pronto. Il momento down è ora alle spalle. Forse ritornerà, ma ora è alle spalle.

Lo sò che dovrei prenderla con mia moglie e questo l'ho già fatto ma tradire significa essere in 2 e all'altro qualcuno ci dovrà pure pensare. Il gioco è finito GAME OVER.


----------



## tinkerbell (15 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Allora io credo che l'altro *ha* e ripeto* ha* libertà di movimenti eccessivi. Questo non se lo può più permettere. Innanzitutto perchè ora conosco tutto , il suo nome, il lavoro, le sue abitudini, il suo carattere, ciò che ha fatto etc.
> Premesso che con mia moglie stiamo lavorando su un progetto chiamiamolo di "ritorno" è chiaro che ad ogni intervento dell'altro c'è un piccolo passo indietro. Mi si dice che sto troppo fermo, però mi si dice pure che non devo contattare l'altro.
> 
> Ma all'altro se mia moglie in una situazione di depressione non riesce a dirglielo, chi glielo dovrebbe dire di SPARIRE? La psicologa?
> ...


Guarda che se sei tu a dirgli di sparire sarebbe un pò ridicolo per come la penso io..."oste, come è il vino?" "Buono!".... "E' mia moglie. Pussa via!" "Va bene, pusso via!".... è LEI che deve far capire a lui (QUANDO lo capirà lei stessa e SE lo capirà) che non c'è spazio per lui nella sua ritrovata vita... se glielo dici tu che deve farsi fuori e lei poi ti rema contro (con sms, mail, occhiatine, etc. etc.) fai solola figura dello scioccone... fai come credi, ma mi par ovvio che in questa storia paradossale è lei e solo lei a dover dire basta.... dici basta per lei? è minorenne? stai dicendo al fidanzatino di tua figlia di non frequentarla più? prendi decisioni per la ment, il cuore e la vagina di una moglie indecisa? lei dovrà mettere uno stop...e magari comunicarlo o palesemente o eclissandolo dalla sua esistenza... glielo dici tu...a che pro? pensa te che "bello" se tu facessi la scena madre (o anche un dialogo pacato...come vuoi tu!) e poi, alla sera, la tau signora mandasse sms con "pissi pissi picci picci pussi pussi".... sai che ride???
Dai, non regge secondo me.... qui sei davanti al caso di una lei che trattate da incapace id intendere e volere e vittima del caso quando lei, capacissima di intendere e volere, il caso se lo è creato da sola...
Ricostruisci con lei se ce ne son le basi, dopo di che LEI taglierà fuori lui... tu cosa c'entri? è lei che deve esser convinta, non tu.... mi par ovvio che tu, l'altro lui, lo vuoi fuori dalle palle.... ma dai? guarda che lui lo capisce anche se non t'ha mai visto o sentito parlare che tu non lo vuoi tra i piedi!!! Ma lei che vuole? Sai che figo se lui ti risponde..."gurda, cocco, che io la volevo pur lasciare la tu donzella ma lei ogni volta tira e molla, ogni volta strusciatine e messaggi ammiccanti".... resistere, guarda, secondo me devi RIcostrire saldi basi in casa, poi le spallate ai muri altrui ci andate insieme a darle se lei non riesce da sola... ma se gliinteressa di te ci riuscirà...ma gli interessa di te? o tu la vuoi a tutti i costi?


----------



## resistere (15 Maggio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Guarda che se sei tu a dirgli di sparire sarebbe un pò ridicolo per come la penso io..."oste, come è il vino?" "Buono!".... "E' mia moglie. Pussa via!" "Va bene, pusso via!".... è LEI che deve far capire a lui (QUANDO lo capirà lei stessa e SE lo capirà) che non c'è spazio per lui nella sua ritrovata vita... se glielo dici tu che deve farsi fuori e lei poi ti rema contro (con sms, mail, occhiatine, etc. etc.) fai solola figura dello scioccone... fai come credi, ma mi par ovvio che in questa storia paradossale è lei e solo lei a dover dire basta.... dici basta per lei? è minorenne? stai dicendo al fidanzatino di tua figlia di non frequentarla più? prendi decisioni per la ment, il cuore e la vagina di una moglie indecisa? lei dovrà mettere uno stop...e magari comunicarlo o palesemente o eclissandolo dalla sua esistenza... glielo dici tu...a che pro? pensa te che "bello" se tu facessi la scena madre (o anche un dialogo pacato...come vuoi tu!) e poi, alla sera, la tau signora mandasse sms con "pissi pissi picci picci pussi pussi".... sai che ride???
> Dai, non regge secondo me.... qui sei davanti al caso di una lei che trattate da incapace id intendere e volere e vittima del caso quando lei, capacissima di intendere e volere, il caso se lo è creato da sola...
> Ricostruisci con lei se ce ne son le basi, dopo di che LEI taglierà fuori lui... tu cosa c'entri? è lei che deve esser convinta, non tu.... mi par ovvio che tu, l'altro lui, lo vuoi fuori dalle palle.... ma dai? guarda che lui lo capisce anche se non t'ha mai visto o sentito parlare che tu non lo vuoi tra i piedi!!! Ma lei che vuole? Sai che figo se lui ti risponde..."gurda, cocco, che io la volevo pur lasciare la tu donzella ma lei ogni volta tira e molla, ogni volta strusciatine e messaggi ammiccanti".... resistere, guarda, secondo me devi RIcostrire saldi basi in casa, poi le spallate ai muri altrui ci andate insieme a darle se lei non riesce da sola... ma se gliinteressa di te ci riuscirà...ma gli interessa di te? o tu la vuoi a tutti i costi?


Mia moglie è depressa, e nella sua condizione  non riesce a prendere decisioni di alcun tipo. Questo lo dice anche la psicologa. Con lei si sta ricreando un clima leggermente migliore. Ci sono le basi e si sta cercando di ricostruire. Ma se l'altro continua ad intromettersi,  ahivoglia a psicologi.  La terapia di coppia è per 2 persone e non per tre.  Poi va bene accetto tutti i commenti da barzellettta, ma  se io farò  questa cosa, lui non   risponderà  da "ganzo" . E poi a lungo andare se mia moglie non esce dalla depressione alla fine ci entro io . E ripeto non me lo posso permettere. Questa è una cosa che non vorrei fare, ma non conosco attualmente altre strade più brevi.


----------



## tinkerbell (15 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Mia moglie è depressa, e nella sua condizione non riesce a prendere decisioni di alcun tipo. Questo lo dice anche la psicologa. Con lei si sta ricreando un clima leggermente migliore. Ci sono le basi e si sta cercando di ricostruire. Ma se l'altro continua ad intromettersi, ahivoglia a psicologi. La terapia di coppia è per 2 persone e non per tre. Poi va bene accetto tutti i commenti da barzellettta, ma se io farò questa cosa, lui non risponderà da "ganzo" . E poi a lungo andare se mia moglie non esce dalla depressione alla fine ci entro io . E ripeto non me lo posso permettere. Questa è una cosa che non vorrei fare, ma non conosco attualmente altre strade più brevi.


 Ovviamente la decisione è la tua...sicuro sicuro che quando tua moglie si desterà dallo stato di depressione (ma io me lo chiederei sempre se quando allegramente ti cornificava lo faceva con depressione! Scusa sai, non voglio mancarti di rispetto ma è tutto molto ironico visto da fuori... adesso vado fuori, mi faccio gli affari miei, incasino la vita al prossimo poi cado in depressione....qualche anima pia mi risolverà ilproblema facendomi pure pat! pat!sulla testolina....) sarà felice che tu le abbia allontanato l'amante del momento? o magari ti auspichi che in questa gabbia dorata che tu le stai creando (complice la psicologa che sarà esperta e luminare...ma, sai, così soldi altrui si compra la propriaid felicità, non quella di chi ha aperto il portafoglio!) le venga la sindrome di Norimberga e poi, ridestatasi dal torpore delal depressione (perchè la depressione non le è venuta prima, quando stanca di te cercava un altro uomo? perchè nons i è depressa cercando di conquistare un uomo che vissuto così non le piaceva più al punto di cercarsene un altro? perchè la depressione le è venuta a comando, quando non sa che pesci prendere e aspetta che qualcuno glieli peschi?) ti sia eternment grata?
Non è capace leia a dire al suo amante: non mi rompere, son depressa, sto in terapia di coppia, allontanati dalla mia vita per sempre (o fino al momento in cui sarò in grado di decidere da sola e per me stessa)? fai da Cyrano? suggerisci tu ciò che lei prova? o crdi al fatto che lei dica che lo vuole furoi dlla sua vita? se lei così dice allora un bell'incontro a tre dove davanti a lui è lei a dirgli "aria, eclissati, mi son sbagliata, amo mio marito, pussa via"...no, no, fallo tu, invece... 
Io, da fuori (mi scuso, ma non può sembrar tale solo a me....e premetto, comunque che mi sembri una persoan posata, motivata, razionale, intlligente nonchè non riescoa capire come tua moglie non abbia visto in te queste indubbie solide doti! E non lodico per leccare perchè poi affondo il coltello ma perchè a tratti mi sembri più un papà ptremuroso con al figlia 15enne che un "cornuto" tutto casa e chiesa e concretezza che dovrebbe pretendere certe decisioni....chè chi è depresso sta male, sì, ma mica è stato interdetto per legge eh? forse confondi il dolore con la capacità di rendersi conto di cosa si è , si è fatto e cosa si può perdere di qua e di là dalla barricata....e, poi, scusami, in codesta sofferenza - proprio perchè sofferenza c'è - l'amante che c'entra? dovrebbe esser matematicamente fuori no? o credi che un uomo adulto dopo 20 sms senza risposta non capisca che è ormai fuori gioco?), dicevo che io d fuori vedo questo: un sostituirsi alle decisioni altrui al fine di riprendersi PER FORZA in mano una situazione.... secondo me proprio tanto dolore e depressioen da parte di lei è sintomo non solo (anche, sicuramente...) di vergogna, di pentimento ma anche di FORTE INDECISIONE.... io confesso, mio marito mi rivuole fortemente con sè ed io? mi deprimo, mando sms o rispondo ad sms, rimango ad ameba tesa tra le sedute di coppia con I e gli sms con l'altro.... ma dove si trova al mondo un uomo che non solo ti perdona ma anche vuol ricostruire ingoiando rospi amarissimi? ecco, è qui che non torna amico mio...... LEI deve decidere, non tu che - magari ti sfugge - la stai tenendo in una gabbia dorata....
A me dispiace che tu non veda queste cose perchè sei veramente una persona che meriterebbe....molto...quantomeno uno STOP chiaro e netto con l'altro.....
Vedo solo io questo?


----------



## tinkerbell (15 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Mia moglie è depressa, e nella sua condizione non riesce a prendere decisioni di alcun tipo. Questo lo dice anche la psicologa. Con lei si sta ricreando un clima leggermente migliore. Ci sono le basi e si sta cercando di ricostruire. Ma se l'altro continua ad intromettersi, ahivoglia a psicologi. La terapia di coppia è per 2 persone e non per tre. *Poi va bene accetto tutti i commenti da barzellettta, ma se io farò questa cosa, lui non risponderà da "ganzo*" . E poi a lungo andare se mia moglie non esce dalla depressione alla fine ci entro io . E ripeto non me lo posso permettere. Questa è una cosa che non vorrei fare, ma non conosco attualmente altre strade più brevi.


Ma io dicevo per dire....non è che ti risponderà da gnzo...ma datosi la bravura della tua consorte a farti regalini dietro, ma chi ti dice che la colpa sia di lui che la martella? chi ti dice che la colpa non stia da ambo le parti come fino a qualche gg. fa è stata? lei ha il diritto SE HA RICONOSCIUTO DI AVER SBAGLIATO di allontanarlo dalal sua vita, non tu.... lui deve allontanarsi perchè è lei a chiederglielo, non tu.... m che sei il suo tutore legale?


----------



## aristocat (15 Maggio 2010)

Resistere, ma, nel caso, come lo affronteresti? Apertamente? Ci metteresti la faccia?
Oppure "gliela manderesti a dire", facendogli capire in modo trasversale che è il momento di scendere da questa "giostra"?
Hai parlato di _partita a scacchi_: come pensi di giocartela, se posso chiedertelo?


----------



## resistere (15 Maggio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ovviamente la decisione è la tua...sicuro sicuro che quando tua moglie si desterà dallo stato di depressione (ma io me lo chiederei sempre se quando allegramente ti cornificava lo faceva con depressione! Scusa sai, non voglio mancarti di rispetto ma è tutto molto ironico visto da fuori... adesso vado fuori, mi faccio gli affari miei, incasino la vita al prossimo poi cado in depressione....qualche anima pia mi risolverà ilproblema facendomi pure pat! pat!sulla testolina....) sarà felice che tu le abbia allontanato l'amante del momento? o magari ti auspichi che in questa gabbia dorata che tu le stai creando (complice la psicologa che sarà esperta e luminare...ma, sai, così soldi altrui si compra la propriaid felicità, non quella di chi ha aperto il portafoglio!) le venga la sindrome di Norimberga e poi, ridestatasi dal torpore delal depressione (perchè la depressione non le è venuta prima, quando stanca di te cercava un altro uomo? perchè nons i è depressa cercando di conquistare un uomo che vissuto così non le piaceva più al punto di cercarsene un altro? perchè la depressione le è venuta a comando, quando non sa che pesci prendere e aspetta che qualcuno glieli peschi?) ti sia eternment grata?
> Non è capace leia a dire al suo amante: non mi rompere, son depressa, sto in terapia di coppia, allontanati dalla mia vita per sempre (o fino al momento in cui sarò in grado di decidere da sola e per me stessa)? fai da Cyrano? suggerisci tu ciò che lei prova? o crdi al fatto che lei dica che lo vuole furoi dlla sua vita? se lei così dice allora un bell'incontro a tre dove davanti a lui è lei a dirgli "aria, eclissati, mi son sbagliata, amo mio marito, pussa via"...no, no, fallo tu, invece...
> Io, da fuori (mi scuso, ma non può sembrar tale solo a me....e premetto, comunque che mi sembri una persoan posata, motivata, razionale, intlligente nonchè non riescoa capire come tua moglie non abbia visto in te queste indubbie solide doti! E non lodico per leccare perchè poi affondo il coltello ma perchè a tratti mi sembri più un papà ptremuroso con al figlia 15enne che un "cornuto" tutto casa e chiesa e concretezza che dovrebbe pretendere certe decisioni....chè chi è depresso sta male, sì, ma mica è stato interdetto per legge eh? forse confondi il dolore con la capacità di rendersi conto di cosa si è , si è fatto e cosa si può perdere di qua e di là dalla barricata....e, poi, scusami, in codesta sofferenza - proprio perchè sofferenza c'è - l'amante che c'entra? dovrebbe esser matematicamente fuori no? o credi che un uomo adulto dopo 20 sms senza risposta non capisca che è ormai fuori gioco?), dicevo che io d fuori vedo questo: un sostituirsi alle decisioni altrui al fine di riprendersi PER FORZA in mano una situazione.... secondo me proprio tanto dolore e depressioen da parte di lei è sintomo non solo (anche, sicuramente...) di vergogna, di pentimento ma anche di FORTE INDECISIONE.... io confesso, mio marito mi rivuole fortemente con sè ed io? mi deprimo, mando sms o rispondo ad sms, rimango ad ameba tesa tra le sedute di coppia con I e gli sms con l'altro.... ma dove si trova al mondo un uomo che non solo ti perdona ma anche vuol ricostruire ingoiando rospi amarissimi? ecco, è qui che non torna amico mio...... LEI deve decidere, non tu che - magari ti sfugge - la stai tenendo in una gabbia dorata....
> A me dispiace che tu non veda queste cose perchè sei veramente una persona che meriterebbe....molto...quantomeno uno STOP chiaro e netto con l'altro.....
> Vedo solo io questo?


Ma cosa ti devo rispondere  cara amica? Tu scrivi che sono posato, razionale, motivato, intelligente,   ti ringrazio e queste sono le qualità che vede anche mia moglie. Quando ho provato a dirgli che era finita mi ha detto di aspettare. Capisci di aspettare! Porca miseria, non è facile. Se era decisa, allora mi doveva lasciare andare, ma non ce la fa. E lo devo ammettere neanche io.
La gabbia dorata l'ho creata perchè è la mia donna.  E per me crearla è un piacere. Ma come hai potuto notare, tutto ciò non è sufficiente. L'erba del vicino......
Siamo essere umani, sbagliamo convinti di avere fatto bene ed io sicuramente ho sbagliato. 
Ingoio rospi amarissimi, e lo stop chiaro all'altro attualmente non c'è lo vedo, non sono scemo, ed è vero pure che mia moglie senta vergogna, pentimento e forte indecisione. La psic. dice che ci sta lavorando e al termine di questo lavoro vedremo. Ma non riesco a subire gli eventi. E allora a volte li creo.


----------



## ellina69 (15 Maggio 2010)

devi stare molto ma MOOOOLTO attento, tu non consideri che sono stati insieme 5 anni, sono tantissimi, e che tua moglie non è sicura su di te...probailmente il loro rapporto non era una cotta, ma qualcosa di più profondo. Fose si amavano persino. rischi che dopo lui la voglia ancora più fortemente, non coinvolgerlo, se lo fai tu per primo lo autorizzi moralmente ad agire, perchè sei tu che gli stai riconoscendo un ruolo, e una "dignità" di attore in questa vicenda, seppur quella di "nemico". io non sono così certa che lìintruso sia lui ....e potrebbe dirtelo molto chiaramente, e sarebbe molto spiacevole per te. se lo coinvolgi lui sarà autorizzato a ritenersi coinvolto, stai molto attento. per non parlare del fatto ovvio e banale, che molti ti hanno già sottolineato, che è tu amoglie e non lui che ha degli obblighi verso di te e l'onere della ricostruzione, non certo lui, che non l'avrà certo costretta con una pistola alla tempia ad avere una relazione per 5 anni. ma se questo non ti interessa, pensa almeno alle conseguenze su di lui di questo tuo gesto, secondo me non te lo levi più di torno...


----------



## resistere (15 Maggio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Resistere, ma, nel caso, come lo affronteresti? Apertamente? Ci metteresti la faccia?
> Oppure "gliela manderesti a dire", facendogli capire in modo trasversale che è il momento di scendere da questa "giostra"?
> Hai parlato di _partita a scacchi_: come pensi di giocartela, se posso chiedertelo?


Se devo farlo, a quattrocchi. Certe cose si affrontano uno davanti all'altro senza tergiversare. Naturalmente senza essere violenti.  E lui non sarà nelle condizioni di fare lo stupido. La partita la faccio io. E la concludo. Poi con mia moglie il problema è mio. 
Ripeto ancora alla fine della terapia di coppia, deciderò. Perchè IO deciderò.


----------



## resistere (15 Maggio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Qui tutti ti diranno di non farlo ma io invece ti consiglio affrontarlo. Se riesci a restare calmo fai bene a dirgli che sarebbe il caso che si togliesse dai coglioni. Comunque vada con tua moglie questa fava d'omo visto che è stato sgamato deve sapere che il giochino è finito. Game Over


caro papero ho questo fine settimana per sciogliere il dubbio. Lunedì deciderò il da farsi.


----------



## aristocat (15 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Se devo farlo, a quattrocchi. Certe cose si affrontano *uno* *davanti all'altro senza tergiversare. Naturalmente senza essere violenti.  E lui non sarà nelle condizioni di fare lo stupido. La partita la faccio io. E la concludo.* Poi con mia moglie il problema è mio.
> Ripeto ancora alla fine della terapia di coppia, deciderò. Perchè IO deciderò.


Ok adesso ti dico come la penso. Affrontarlo comporta grandi rischi; quelli che dice Ellina ma non soltanto. Tu non conosci il suo sistema di valori, la sua visione sui sentimenti. 
Se lui è un libertino, uscire con due donne diverse potrebbe equivalere a bere un bicchier d'acqua; ragion per cui magari gli scivolerebbe proprio ogni tuo possibile discorso sulla fedeltà, sull'unità della coppia, su una famiglia che non può sgretolarsi...sull'amore autentico che poggia su un progetto sentimentale "serio" come il tuo.
Va messo in conto, a mio avviso. Potrebbe guardarti e non capirti davvero.    
Sicuramente non sbagli a valutare prima _chi_ avresti di fronte nella tua "partita", per quanto non si possa mai avere la certezza delle sue reazioni...


----------



## resistere (15 Maggio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ok adesso ti dico come la penso. Affrontarlo comporta grandi rischi; quelli che dice Ellina ma non soltanto. Tu non conosci il suo sistema di valori, la sua visione sui sentimenti.
> Se lui è un libertino, uscire con due donne diverse potrebbe equivalere a bere un bicchier d'acqua; ragion per cui magari gli scivolerebbe proprio ogni tuo possibile discorso sulla fedeltà, sull'unità della coppia, su una famiglia che non può sgretolarsi...sull'amore autentico che poggia su un progetto sentimentale "serio" come il tuo.
> Va messo in conto, a mio avviso. Potrebbe guardarti e non capirti davvero.
> Sicuramente non sbagli a valutare prima _chi_ avresti di fronte nella tua "partita", per quanto non si possa mai avere la certezza delle sue reazioni...


Ci ho messo 2 mesi per capire chi era. Conosco nome cognome e l'ho incrociato tanti anni fa. Non è un libertino. Non ha un gran carattere, è un fumino nel senso che può prendere fuoco. Quindi è un istintivo.  Sò con chi ho a che fare. 
Devo mettere la massima calma e saperlo anticipare. Ma lunedì eventualmente deciderò.


----------



## ellina69 (15 Maggio 2010)

evidentemente il tuo immobilismo comincia a starti stretto, comprensibilmente. per cui ora ha smania di AGIRE, ma stai agendo verso la persona sbagliata, e i rischi sono alti, tutti quelli che ti abbiamo detto. ma se credi ti possa far stare meglio, credere di FARE finalmente qualcosa, allora fallo, potrebbe fare starti meglio. anche se l'esperienza di tutti dice che in genere si esce con le ossa fracassate da questi incontri con l' "altro". però forse hai bisgno di fare ...e allora ok, potrebbere essere l'inizio di una reazione. ma stai attento rex, potrebbe essere molto sgradevole, potrebbe aggiumngere dolore a dolore. noi siamo qui, un abbraccio


----------



## resistere (15 Maggio 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> evidentemente il tuo immobilismo comincia a starti stretto, comprensibilmente. per cui ora ha smania di AGIRE, ma stai agendo verso la persona sbagliata, e i rischi sono alti, tutti quelli che ti abbiamo detto. ma se credi ti possa far stare meglio, credere di FARE finalmente qualcosa, allora fallo, potrebbe fare starti meglio. anche se l'esperienza di tutti dice che in genere si esce con le ossa fracassate da questi incontri con l' "altro". però forse hai bisgno di fare ...e allora ok, potrebbere essere l'inizio di una reazione. ma stai attento rex, potrebbe essere molto sgradevole, potrebbe aggiumngere dolore a dolore. noi siamo qui, un abbraccio


lo so che state con me. Ci penserò. Grazie a tutti voi


----------



## Amarax (15 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Ci ho messo 2 mesi per capire chi era. Conosco nome cognome e l'ho incrociato tanti anni fa. Non è un libertino. Non ha un gran carattere, è un fumino nel senso che può prendere fuoco. Quindi è un istintivo. *Sò con chi ho a che fare.*
> Devo mettere la massima calma e saperlo anticipare. Ma lunedì eventualmente deciderò.


 
 Allora dovresti metterlo a "figura di mm..."

Come si può fare?
Cercare il modo per sminuirlo agli occhi di tua moglie?
Cercare un suo punto debole e farlo cadere?

Dirgli solo che si deve volatilizzare dalla tua vita o lo meni con il sangue agli occhi??
Ci vogliono gli uomini del forum...a consigliare cosa farebbe fare loro marcia indietro .


----------



## resistere (15 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Allora dovresti metterlo a "figura di mm..."
> 
> Come si può fare?
> Cercare il modo per sminuirlo agli occhi di tua moglie?
> ...


grande amarax. 
Sdrammatizziamo e......
Facciamo un appello a tutti gli uomini del forum consigliatemi poi lunedì deciderò
La domanda è cosa farebbe fare marcia indietro all'amante della moglie davanti al marito?


----------



## Amarax (15 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> grande amarax.
> Sdrammatizziamo e......
> Facciamo un appello a tutti gli uomini del forum consigliatemi poi lunedì deciderò
> La domanda è cosa farebbe fare marcia indietro all'amante della moglie davanti al marito?


 
Teso'...io dico sul serio...


----------



## Brady (15 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Allora dovresti metterlo a "figura di mm..."
> 
> Come si può fare?
> Cercare il modo per sminuirlo agli occhi di tua moglie?
> ...


Premesso che ci sono infiniti tipi di amanti (innamorato e non, coraggioso o vigliacco, che spinge la relazione o che la subisce, con sensi di colpa o senza, ecc..) e che quindi dubito ci sia un sistema universale, credo che il punto non sia qual'è il modo migliore per gestirlo, ma che non va gestito. Va ignorato. Non è una persona. è uno strumento... un martello, ecco sì, con cui sua moglie ha tirato martellate in testa a se stessa e a Res. E che fai? ti metti a discutere col martello? Glielo togli di mano così lei prende qualcos'altro e ricomincia? Non è meglio farle capire che sta facendo male a tutti così la pianta?

Res medita almeno sul numero di pareri negativi che ti sono stati dati e la veemenza con cui te li diamo. Sono pochi gli argomenti qui dentro che trovano cosi tanta "armonia" di risposte come questo. Poi ovviamente sei tu che ci sei in mezzo e puoi "sentire" veramente cosa è giusto.


----------



## resistere (15 Maggio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Premesso che ci sono infiniti tipi di amanti (innamorato e non, coraggioso o vigliacco, che spinge la relazione o che la subisce, con sensi di colpa o senza, ecc..) e che quindi dubito ci sia un sistema universale, credo che il punto non sia qual'è il modo migliore per gestirlo, ma che non va gestito. Va ignorato. Non è una persona. è uno strumento... un martello, ecco sì, con cui sua moglie ha tirato martellate in testa a se stessa e a Res. E che fai? ti metti a discutere col martello? Glielo togli di mano così lei prende qualcos'altro e ricomincia? Non è meglio farle capire che sta facendo male a tutti così la pianta?
> 
> Res medita almeno sul numero di pareri negativi che ti sono stati dati e la veemenza con cui te li diamo. Sono pochi gli argomenti qui dentro che trovano cosi tanta "armonia" di risposte come questo. Poi ovviamente sei tu che ci sei in mezzo e puoi "sentire" veramente cosa è giusto.


lo vedo. I pareri negativi sono tanti. E un motivo ci sarà....


----------



## Amarax (15 Maggio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Premesso che ci sono infiniti tipi di amanti (innamorato e non, coraggioso o vigliacco, che spinge la relazione o che la subisce, con sensi di colpa o senza, ecc..) e che quindi dubito ci sia un sistema universale, credo che il punto non sia qual'è il modo migliore per gestirlo, ma che non va gestito. Va ignorato. Non è una persona. è uno strumento... un martello, ecco sì, con cui sua moglie ha tirato martellate in testa a se stessa e a Res. E che fai? ti metti a discutere col martello? Glielo togli di mano così lei prende qualcos'altro e ricomincia? Non è meglio farle capire che sta facendo male a tutti così la pianta?
> 
> Res medita almeno sul numero di pareri negativi che ti sono stati dati e la veemenza con cui te li diamo. Sono pochi gli argomenti qui dentro che trovano cosi tanta "armonia" di risposte come questo. Poi ovviamente sei tu che ci sei in mezzo e puoi "sentire" veramente cosa è giusto.


A me non mi fermò niente.
E' vero che ancora non vi conoscevo e scrivevo altrove, ma persone care che mi dicevano che no, non lo dovevo fare ne avevo.
E non le ho ascoltate.
Ora Res vede , da come vanno le cose che deve fare qualcosa...pensiamoci. Una cosa che non gli si ritorca contro...


----------



## Amarax (15 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> lo vedo. I pareri negativi sono tanti. E un motivo ci sarà....


 
Gli dai il ruolo di prtagonista.
Te lo diciamo tutti.
Lo porti alla luce...


----------



## Stefano72 (15 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Se devo farlo, a quattrocchi. Certe cose si affrontano uno davanti all'altro senza tergiversare. Naturalmente senza essere violenti.  E lui non sarà nelle condizioni di fare lo stupido. La partita la faccio io. E la concludo. Poi con mia moglie il problema è mio.
> Ripeto ancora alla fine della terapia di coppia, deciderò. Perchè IO deciderò.


Devo purtroppo constatare che se in un primo momento la tua reazione a questa situazione è stata esemplare, ora stai intraprendendo strade tutt'altro che da persona matura. Affrontare l'amante può essere dannoso e comunque inutile. Non penso che si possa spaventare a sentirti dire che deve lasciar stare tua moglie. Sembra che il tuo desiderio sia più motivato da una certa tauromachia. La loro storia è stata importante, se tua moglie ha un cuore è probabile che cerchi di allontanarlo gradualmente. Questo significa che gli vuole bene e non vuole che soffra troppo a causa sua. Nonostante questo ha scelto di restare con te. Metterti in mezzo nella sua opera di graduale allontanamento dell'amante, oltre a causare una situazione imprevedibile, non apporta nulla di buono o utile. Io conosco colui che era (spero era) l'amante della mia compagna, ma non solo non desidero affrontarlo, ma cerco proprio di evitarlo, in quanto non so come reagirei, non so come reagirebbe lui alle mie reazioni, e non so come reagirei io alle sue reazioni alle mie reazioni. Inoltre non ci vedo proprio nulla di utile ad affrontarlo, non mi interessa da nessun punto di vista, lo considero alla pari di un cacca di piccione sulla maniglia della portiera della mia auto,

S*B


----------



## resistere (15 Maggio 2010)

Stefano72 ha detto:


> Devo purtroppo constatare che se in un primo momento la tua reazione a questa situazione è stata esemplare, ora stai intraprendendo strade tutt'altro che da persona matura. Affrontare l'amante può essere dannoso e comunque inutile. Non penso che si possa spaventare a sentirti dire che deve lasciar stare tua moglie. Sembra che il tuo desiderio sia più motivato da una certa tauromachia. La loro storia è stata importante, se tua moglie ha un cuore è probabile che cerchi di allontanarlo gradualmente. Questo significa che gli vuole bene e non vuole che soffra troppo a causa sua. Nonostante questo ha scelto di restare con te. Metterti in mezzo nella sua opera di graduale allontanamento dell'amante, oltre a causare una situazione imprevedibile, non apporta nulla di buono o utile. Io conosco colui che era (spero era) l'amante della mia compagna, ma non solo non desidero affrontarlo, ma cerco proprio di evitarlo, in quanto non so come reagirei, non so come reagirebbe lui alle mie reazioni, e non so come reagirei io alle sue reazioni alle mie reazioni. Inoltre non ci vedo proprio nulla di utile ad affrontarlo, non mi interessa da nessun punto di vista, lo considero alla pari di un cacca di piccione sulla maniglia della portiera della mia auto,
> 
> S*B


OK grazie  stefano per il tuo punto di vista. Ma ti ricordo che ancora non ho intrapreso alcuna strada. Rifletto con voi


----------



## Amarax (15 Maggio 2010)

Stefano72 ha detto:


> Devo purtroppo constatare che se in un primo momento la tua reazione a questa situazione è stata esemplare, ora stai intraprendendo strade tutt'altro che da persona matura. Affrontare l'amante può essere dannoso e comunque inutile. Non penso che si possa spaventare a sentirti dire che deve lasciar stare tua moglie. Sembra che il tuo desiderio sia più motivato da una certa tauromachia. La loro storia è stata importante, se tua moglie ha un cuore è probabile che cerchi di allontanarlo gradualmente. Questo significa che gli vuole bene e non vuole che soffra troppo a causa sua. Nonostante questo ha scelto di restare con te. Metterti in mezzo nella sua opera di graduale allontanamento dell'amante, oltre a causare una situazione imprevedibile, non apporta nulla di buono o utile. Io conosco colui che era *(spero era*) l'amante della mia compagna, ma non solo non desidero affrontarlo, ma cerco proprio di evitarlo, in quanto non so come reagirei, non so come reagirebbe lui alle mie reazioni, e non so come reagirei io alle sue reazioni alle mie reazioni. Inoltre non ci vedo proprio nulla di utile ad affrontarlo, non mi interessa da nessun punto di vista, lo considero alla pari di un cacca di piccione sulla maniglia della portiera della mia auto,
> 
> S*B


 
Tu parti dal presupposto che non si sentano più?
Res sa che c'è ancora qualce contatto...è questo che vorrebbe ostacolare.

Che poi...si sentiranno ancora chissà per quanto.
L'ho visto io e lo possono testimoniare tutti sul forum che si fa...
C'è un loro vissuto, e solo loro, nel quale nessun compagno può ,nè potrà entrare :triste:


----------



## Stefano72 (15 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Tu parti dal presupposto che non si sentano più?
> Res sa che c'è ancora qualce contatto...è questo che vorrebbe ostacolare.


No io parto del presupposto che la loro storia clandestina sia stata molto importante, e che lei pur scegliendo di stare con il marito, abbia sensi di colpa anche nel chiudere la storia con l'amante, che sà essere in una condizione di grande sofferenza, con il rischio di eventuali gesti inconsulti. Quindi non lo sbatte fuori dalla sua vita a calci (come noi traditi vorremmo), ma ce lo accompagna un pò alla volta. Questo atteggiamento penso vada a favore di lei, perchè dimostra appunto che ha un cuore, che la storia è stata molto importante, e che la scelta di restare con il marito è profondamente motivata. Beh io spero sia così per res, pensare che lei tenga in sospeso la vita di due persone per capire quale delle due scegliere, mi farebbe perdere ogni stima e interesse nei suoi confronti.

S*B


----------



## Amarax (15 Maggio 2010)

Stefano72 ha detto:


> No io parto del presupposto che la loro storia clandestina sia stata molto importante, e* che lei pur scegliendo di stare con il marito, abbia sensi di colpa anche nel chiudere la storia con l'amante, che sà essere in una condizione di grande sofferenza, con il rischio di eventuali gesti inconsulti.* Quindi non lo sbatte fuori dalla sua vita a calci (come noi traditi vorremmo), ma ce lo accompagna un pò alla volta. Questo atteggiamento penso vada a favore di lei, perchè dimostra appunto che ha un cuore, che la storia è stata molto importante, e che la scelta di restare con il marito è profondamente motivata. Beh io spero sia così per res, pensare che lei tenga in sospeso la vita di due persone per capire quale delle due scegliere, mi farebbe perdere ogni stima e interesse nei suoi confronti.
> 
> S*B


 
Ma dai...tutti disposti a fare gesti inconsulti?? ma davvero non c'è nessuno che accetti di essere scaricato e basta?
No.
Sarà che io sono a volte incaxxata nera , solo a volte, ed oggi è una di quelle volte, ma non lo accetto.
Tutti buoni ad iniziare la relazione, buoni nel senso di sano di mente...dopo, tutti a rischio suicidio d'amore??'
No.
Qua ci vuole vere e persa...le mie referenti ( per non dire di bruja che non la incrocio da un sacco di tempo....?


----------



## Stefano72 (15 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Tu parti dal presupposto che non si sentano più?


Scusa non ho visto il grassetto. Nel mio caso personale sò che si vedono anche perchè il paese è piccolo e la figlia di lui và all'asilo con la mia. Ma sono ragionevolmente sicuro che non si vedano più da amanti. Per lui era solo una cosa di sesso, solo che invece di pagare in denaro pagava in attenzioni (sms carini, etc). E' il classico cercatore di buchi caldi e umidi, già noto in paese per questo. Lei non so cosa cercasse, sicuramente le attenzioni, la trasgressione, le emozioni (non penso il sesso, non ha nemmeno mai raggiunto un orgasmo con lui, mentre io mi ci prodigo abbastanza quando lo facciamo e accade sempre). E' salita su una giostra che le piaceva, con lo stesso spirito con cui si sale sul Katun di Mirabilandia. In realtà questo non và molto a suo favore, se si fosse invaghita o innamorata l'avrei capita, ma farmi tanto male per un giro in giostra ...


S*B


----------



## Amarax (15 Maggio 2010)

Stefano72 ha detto:


> Scusa non ho visto il grassetto. Nel mio caso personale sò che si vedono anche perchè il paese è piccolo e la figlia di lui và all'asilo con la mia. Ma sono ragionevolmente sicuro che non si vedano più da amanti. Per lui era solo una cosa di sesso, solo che invece di pagare in denaro pagava in attenzioni (sms carini, etc). E' il classico cercatore di buchi caldi e umidi, già noto in paese per questo. Lei non so cosa cercasse, sicuramente le attenzioni, la trasgressione, le emozioni (non penso il sesso, *non ha nemmeno mai raggiunto un orgasmo con lui, *mentre io mi ci prodigo abbastanza quando lo facciamo e accade sempre). E' salita su una giostra che le piaceva, con lo stesso spirito con cui si sale sul Katun di Mirabilandia. In realtà questo non và molto a suo favore, se si fosse invaghita o innamorata l'avrei capita, ma farmi tanto male per un giro in giostra ...
> 
> 
> S*B


 
Te lo ha detto lei?
Io non le credo...scusa ma è inverosimile..sembra la stessa stronzata che disse mio marito...che con lei era sesso, con me faceva l'amore...

Ps:
amici sto vivendo un pomeriggio difficile :triste:


----------



## Stefano72 (15 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Te lo ha detto lei?
> Io non le credo...scusa ma è inverosimile..sembra la stessa stronzata che disse mio marito...ce con lei era sesso, con me faceva l'amore...
> 
> Ps:
> amici sto vivendo un pomeiggio difficile :triste:


Me lo ha confermato più che altro. Io ho scoperto il tradimento accedendo alla sua mail, dove ho trovato i messaggi di lei in cui commentava abbastanza dettagliatamente gli incontri sessuali con lui. Visto che lei mise come giustificazione la nostra scarsa intesa sessuale, le chiesi come poteva essere quella la ragione dal momento che dalle mail risulta chiaro che non ha mai avuto un orgasmo con lui. Lei ha risposto che non ci sono stati abbastanza incontri sessuali (3 in totale nell'arco di 2 mesi) per poter raggiungere l'intesa necessaria. E' comunque strano, perchè con me gli orgasmi li ebbe già dalla prima volta, ma nonostante questo declinava i miei continui inviti a fare l'amore (in 4 anni la media era di una volta al mese, cosa che a me personalmente ha snervato assai). Mah..non so....valle a capire le donne... sicuramente non sono riuscito a farla sentire speciale per me quanto basta per invogliarla ad una vita intima più intensa. Certo mi ha stupito anche trovare quelle mail, una persona astuta le avrebbe cancellate, considerando anche che io lavoro nell'informatica e quindi ... Forse dava per scontato che io la dassi per scontata 

S*B


----------



## Amarax (15 Maggio 2010)

Stefano72 ha detto:


> Me lo ha confermato più che altro. Io ho scoperto il tradimento accedendo alla sua mail, dove ho trovato i messaggi di lei in cui commentava abbastanza dettagliatamente gli incontri sessuali con lui. Visto che lei mise come giustificazione la nostra scarsa intesa sessuale, le chiesi come poteva essere quella la ragione dal momento che dalle mail risulta chiaro che non ha mai avuto un orgasmo con lui. Lei ha risposto che non ci sono stati abbastanza incontri sessuali (3 in totale nell'arco di 2 mesi) per poter raggiungere l'intesa necessaria. E' comunque strano, perchè con me gli orgasmi li ebbe già dalla prima volta, ma nonostante questo declinava i miei continui inviti a fare l'amore (in 4 anni la media era di una volta al mese, cosa che a me personalmente ha snervato assai). Mah..non so....valle a capire le donne... sicuramente non sono riuscito a farla sentire speciale per me quanto basta per invogliarla ad una vita intima più intensa. Certo mi ha stupito anche trovare quelle mail, una persona astuta le avrebbe cancellate, considerando anche che io lavoro nell'informatica e quindi ... Forse dava per scontato che io la dessi per scontata
> 
> S*B


 

mmm...stefano i traditori sono bugiardi dentro, non è per cattiveria, ma mentono perxhè danno, secondo loro, la versione meno dolorosa della situazione.
Situazione che è innegabilmente e crudamente quello che è: un tradimento. E se arrivano a farlo ha un solo signifcato: non amano più chi è al loro fianco


----------



## Stefano72 (15 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> mmm...stefano i traditori sono bugiardi dentro, non è per cattiveria, ma mentono perxhè danno, secondo loro, la versione meno dolorosa della situazione.
> Situazione che è innegabilmente e crudamente quello che è: un tradimento. E se arrivano a farlo ha un solo signifcato: non amano più chi è al loro fianco


Se non amano più non hanno più nulla da perdere a dire la verità.

S*B


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Maggio 2010)

*Se...*

...e sottolineo SE davvero res vuol incontrarlo, può solo far leva su eventuali paure dell'altro: paura di perdere la propria serenità familiare, il lavoro, la macchina (ci son persone che tengono più all'auto che alla propria donna...)....quello a cui tiene di più.

Per questo occorerebbe un'analisi approfondita di chi è, cosa fa, dei suoi affetti, del suo mondo.

MA..per far questo dovrebbe entrare nella sua vita, conoscerlo, instaurare in un certo senso un rapporto...e a questo punto se anche se lo togliesse di mezzo fisicamente, non riuscirebbe più considerandolo non più estraneo.

Non a caso la voglia di incontrarlo mi pare aumentata parecchio da quando ha capito chi è....

L'altro effetto, già evidenziato da altri, è che così facendo non avrebbe mai la certezza che la scelta di sua moglie sia stata davvero una SUA scelta convinta e non una indotta per mancanza di alternativa...con il prolungarsi della propria sofferenza e delle ricadute dovute all'incertezza...

CUI PRODEST?


----------



## Anna A (15 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Allora io credo che l'altro *ha* e ripeto* ha* libertà di movimenti eccessivi. Questo non se lo può più permettere. Innanzitutto perchè ora conosco tutto , il suo nome, il lavoro, le sue abitudini, il suo carattere, ciò che ha fatto etc.
> Premesso che con mia moglie stiamo lavorando su un progetto chiamiamolo di "ritorno" è chiaro che ad ogni intervento dell'altro c'è un piccolo passo indietro. Mi si dice che sto troppo fermo, però mi si dice pure che non devo contattare l'altro.
> 
> Ma all'altro se mia moglie in una situazione di depressione non riesce a dirglielo, chi glielo dovrebbe dire di SPARIRE? La psicologa?
> ...


 
se io fossi tua moglie e tu prendessi una iniziativa del genere, per come sono io, e per come vivo adesso... è sicuro come morire che ti salterei alla giugulare..
ma stai scherzando spero..
allora non fare quello che la porta dalla psicologa perché la aiuti a capire come sta, fai da subito quello per cui ti senti tagliato. fai come mister wolf in pulp fiction: risolvo problemi.
vedi com'è... è facile dire io perdono e capisco, appena scoperto il casino.. ma poi servono calma e determinazione per non fare altri danni.


----------



## ellina69 (15 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> se io fossi tua moglie e tu prendessi una iniziativa del genere, per come sono io, e per come vivo adesso... è sicuro come morire che ti salterei alla giugulare..
> ma stai scherzando spero..
> allora non fare quello che la porta dalla psicologa perché la aiuti a capire come sta, fai da subito quello per cui ti senti tagliato. fai come mister wolf in pulp fiction: risolvo problemi.
> vedi com'è... è facile dire io perdono e capisco, appena scoperto il casino.. ma poi servono calma e determinazione per non fare altri danni.


hai perfettamente ragione anna, anch'io - nei panni della moglie mi incazzerei come una belva - però questo "pover'uomo" cosa deve fare? io lo invito a riflettere perchè credo che sarebbe una mossa suicida, però va anche capito, sente il bisogno di agire, c'è da diventar matti a stare lì ad aspettare il verdetto, con i tempi della psicanalisi, e quell'altro che messaggia e non si leva di torno (con la complicità di lei). anzi, pur di vederlo reagire, io quasi quasi gli direi ben venga che vai dall'altro ...puchè tu FACCIA qualcosa, invece che solo resistere. ma rex sa come la penso a riguardo, e sappiamo entrambi di avere un'opinione diversa


----------



## Amarax (15 Maggio 2010)

Stefano72 ha detto:


> Se non amano più non hanno più nulla da perdere a dire la verità.
> 
> S*B


la faccia...:unhappy:


----------



## Amarax (15 Maggio 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> hai perfettamente ragione anna, anch'io - nei panni della moglie mi incazzerei come una belva - però questo "pover'uomo" cosa deve fare? io lo invito a riflettere perchè credo che sarebbe una mossa suicida, però va anche capito, sente il bisogno di agire, *c'è da diventar matti a stare lì ad aspettare il verdetto, con i tempi della psicanalisi, e quell'altro che messaggia e non si leva di torno (con la complicità di lei). anzi, pur di vederlo reagire, io quasi quasi gli direi ben venga che vai dall'altro .*..puchè tu FACCIA qualcosa, invece che solo resistere. ma rex sa come la penso a riguardo, e sappiamo entrambi di avere un'opinione diversa


 
Io senza apporto ci sto da 5anni...se sono finiti davvero :singleeye: :singleeye:


----------



## Stefano72 (15 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> la faccia...:unhappy:


E con chi?

S*B


----------



## Anna A (15 Maggio 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> hai perfettamente ragione anna, anch'io - nei panni della moglie mi incazzerei come una belva - però questo "pover'uomo" cosa deve fare? io lo invito a riflettere perchè credo che sarebbe una mossa suicida, però va anche capito, sente il bisogno di agire, c'è da diventar matti a stare lì ad aspettare il verdetto, con i tempi della psicanalisi, e quell'altro che messaggia e non si leva di torno (con la complicità di lei). anzi, pur di vederlo reagire, io quasi quasi gli direi ben venga che vai dall'altro ...puchè tu FACCIA qualcosa, invece che solo resistere. ma rex sa come la penso a riguardo, e sappiamo entrambi di avere un'opinione diversa


eh.. di sicuro c'è solo il fatto che una cosa come un tradimento riesce a tirar fuori anche il peggior catrame che abbiamo dentro.
è inutile cercare di restare controllati perché alla fine si esplode cmq... chi in un modo chi in un altro.
ma se deve fare boom è meglio che accetti il fatto che non ce la fa a farcela invece di continuare a mantenere l'aplomb che tanto bene lo vestiva fino a poco tempo fa.
o sei in un modo o sei in un altro, in questi casi.


----------



## Anna A (15 Maggio 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> hai perfettamente ragione anna, anch'io - nei panni della moglie mi incazzerei come una belva - però questo "pover'uomo" cosa deve fare? io lo invito a riflettere perchè credo che sarebbe una mossa suicida, però va anche capito, sente il bisogno di agire, c'è da diventar matti a stare lì ad aspettare il verdetto, con i tempi della psicanalisi, e quell'altro che messaggia e non si leva di torno (con la complicità di lei). anzi, pur di vederlo reagire, io quasi quasi gli direi ben venga che vai dall'altro ...puchè tu FACCIA qualcosa, invece che solo resistere. ma rex sa come la penso a riguardo, e sappiamo entrambi di avere un'opinione diversa


dimenticavo di dire che mi incazzarei come una jena perché mio marito è un fetente. quindi non si azzardi a farmi numeri perché lo scotenno:incazzato:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Ma dai...tutti disposti a fare gesti inconsulti?? ma davvero non c'è nessuno che accetti di essere scaricato e basta?
> No.
> Sarà che io sono a volte incaxxata nera , solo a volte, ed oggi è una di quelle volte, ma non lo accetto.
> Tutti buoni ad iniziare la relazione, buoni nel senso di sano di mente...dopo, tutti a rischio suicidio d'amore??'
> ...


Sai leggendo queste cose cosa ho pensato?
Che i motivi per cui si tradisce sono tanti (l'amore mi sembra proprio minoritario) e che spesso il tradimento è un'espediente, un'occasione da non farsi sfuggire per avere un'assicurazione contro l'abbandono.
Spiego: c'è chi tradisce non perché non ama il partner, ma perché ne ha troppo bisogno (parlo di bisogno, non di amore,. Quel tipo di amore-dipendenza del bambino dalla madre che magari deriva da vissuti di abbandono infantili) e quindi cerca qualcuno oltre al partner che lo rassicuri di poter avere chi soddisfi quel bisogno anche se dovesse perdere il partner.
Quando il rapporto collaterale prende troppo spazio invece di placare l'ansia d'abbandono l'aumenta e quindi il traditore può rientrare (confessando o facendosi scoprire) per lasciare il rapporto più rischioso.
Naturalmente il bisogno che ha spinto a cercare l'altra persona però non si estingue di colpo e, tanto più nella fase del tentativo di ricostruzione, diventa più necessario mantenere dei contatti rassicuranti.
Una delle cose che dicono frequentemente dicono i traditori è "non volevo far soffrire nessuno" oppure "in qualsiasi modo avessi agito qualcuno avrebbe sofferto". Credono di parlare del partner e dell'amante, ma stanno parlando di loro stessi.
Per questo immaginano o magari istigano reazioni inconsulte sia nel tradito, sia nell'amante per aver prove che l'altro/a teme l'abbandono. Un meccanismo di proiezione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Te lo ha detto lei?
> Io non le credo...scusa ma è inverosimile..sembra la stessa stronzata che disse mio marito...che con lei era sesso, con me faceva l'amore...
> 
> Ps:
> amici sto vivendo un pomeriggio difficile :triste:


 Ti ho già risposto.
Non vuoi credere neppure a quel che lui ti ha detto chiaramente. Capisco che tu non possa credere all'amore per te, ma perché non credere che non vi era amore per lei?
Del resto lui ha fatto soffrire te, ma non si è certo comportato come uno che ama neanche con lei...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Maggio 2010)

Stefano72 ha detto:


> Me lo ha confermato più che altro. Io ho scoperto il tradimento accedendo alla sua mail, dove ho trovato i messaggi di lei in cui commentava abbastanza dettagliatamente gli incontri sessuali con lui. Visto che lei mise come giustificazione la nostra scarsa intesa sessuale, le chiesi come poteva essere quella la ragione dal momento che dalle mail risulta chiaro che non ha mai avuto un orgasmo con lui. Lei ha risposto che non ci sono stati abbastanza incontri sessuali (3 in totale nell'arco di 2 mesi) per poter raggiungere l'intesa necessaria. E' comunque strano, perchè con me gli orgasmi li ebbe già dalla prima volta, ma nonostante questo declinava i miei continui inviti a fare l'amore (in 4 anni la media era di una volta al mese, cosa che a me personalmente ha snervato assai). Mah..non so....valle a capire le donne... sicuramente non sono riuscito a farla sentire speciale per me quanto basta per invogliarla ad una vita intima più intensa. Certo mi ha stupito anche trovare quelle mail, una persona astuta le avrebbe cancellate, considerando anche che io lavoro nell'informatica e quindi ... Forse dava per scontato che io la dessi per scontata
> 
> S*B


 Forse voleva che le leggessi...


----------



## Stefano72 (16 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse voleva che le leggessi...


Ci ho pensato anche io, ma in effetti non è così. Basta dire che ha provveduto a cancellare tutto immediatamente, sono riuscito a leggere ben poche mail rispetto a quelle che c'erano tra di loro (invece di esplodere subito avrei dovuto agire in modo freddo e cambiare le pass). Poi è rimasta sorpresa che fosse possibile entrare nelle mail, e ancora oggi mi fa notare il fatto che trova profondamente ingiusto il non poter avere una privacy garantita su tutto ciò che riguarda la tecnologia (computer, cellulare, telefono, etc). Io l'ho rassicurata che non eseguo più alcun controllo, ed è così, ma lei non ne è convinta. Ha anche attraversato una fase paranoica in cui temeva di vivere in una sorta di casa del grande fratello.

Penso che il lasciare pericolosamente quelle mail senza cancellarle sia più frutto di stupidità, in sintonia con il tradimento stesso. Forse quelle mail a base di sesso servivano più a catturare l'attenzione verso i buchi caldi e umidi dell'amante, un modo per mantenerne vivo l'interesse.

S*B


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Maggio 2010)

Stefano72 ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato anche io, ma in effetti non è così. Basta dire che ha provveduto a cancellare tutto immediatamente, sono riuscito a leggere ben poche mail rispetto a quelle che c'erano tra di loro (invece di esplodere subito avrei dovuto agire in modo freddo e cambiare le pass). Poi è rimasta sorpresa che fosse possibile entrare nelle mail, e ancora oggi mi fa notare il fatto che trova profondamente ingiusto il non poter avere una privacy garantita su tutto ciò che riguarda la tecnologia (computer, cellulare, telefono, etc). Io l'ho rassicurata che non eseguo più alcun controllo, ed è così, ma lei non ne è convinta. Ha anche attraversato una fase paranoica in cui temeva di vivere in una sorta di casa del grande fratello.
> 
> Penso che il lasciare pericolosamente quelle mail senza cancellarle sia più frutto di stupidità, in sintonia con il tradimento stesso. *Forse quelle mail a base di sesso servivano più a catturare l'attenzione verso i buchi caldi e umidi dell'amante, un modo per mantenerne vivo l'interesse.*
> 
> S*B


Forse era l'unica cosa di cui potessero realmente parlare e che li teneva uniti.
Credo che avresti trovato più osceno che parlassero di come andavano i figli a scuola o di progetti per una loro vita futura insieme, non credi?

Questo però dovrebbe anche farti avere la reale dimensione di quel rapporto e se riesci a scindere la possessività verso di lei come "cosa tua" potresti leggervi anche una sua ricerca di attenzioni che non arrivando da te o non arrivando da te come lei avrebbe voluto (il parametro non è certamente l'orgasmo raggiunto o meno, quello si può avere anche con un vibratore) potrebbe aiutare a indirizzare l'analisi di ciò che effettivamente non andava fra di voi al di là del sesso...


----------



## resistere (16 Maggio 2010)

E' stata una lunga notte di pensieri e ragionamenti.

Ho raccolto un sacco di materiale sull'intruso. Nome, cognome, indirizzo, numeri di cellulare, telefono di casa, turnazioni al lavoro, comportamenti caratteriali etc. Non mi manca niente. Praticamente è braccato.

Ma.

Darò retta a voi che mi consigliate di star fermo su questa linea. Praticamente tutti mi consigliate di fermarmi perchè sarebbe un suicidio. Quindi per ora non farò il kamikaze. Se occorrerà in seguito come ultima spiaggia potrò forse turnare sui miei passi. Ma ora non lo cercherò. A volte bisogna ammettere i propri errori e questo lo sarebbe stato almeno in questo momento. grazie a tutti voi.
Il mio è solo un passo indietro e speriamo che serva per darmi una grande spinta in avanti.


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Te lo ha detto lei?
> Io non le credo...scusa ma è inverosimile..sembra la stessa stronzata che disse mio marito...che con lei era sesso, con me faceva l'amore...
> 
> Ps:
> *amici sto vivendo un pomeriggio difficile* :triste:


Scusando resistere per l'intrusione ma...che succede? Problemi? Ce ne vuoi parlare?


----------



## resistere (16 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sai leggendo queste cose cosa ho pensato?
> Che i motivi per cui si tradisce sono tanti (l'amore mi sembra proprio minoritario) e che spesso il tradimento è un'espediente, un'occasione da non farsi sfuggire per avere un'assicurazione contro l'abbandono.
> Spiego: c'è chi tradisce non perché non ama il partner, ma perché ne ha troppo bisogno (parlo di bisogno, non di amore,. Quel tipo di amore-dipendenza del bambino dalla madre che magari deriva da vissuti di abbandono infantili) e quindi cerca qualcuno oltre al partner che lo rassicuri di poter avere chi soddisfi quel bisogno anche se dovesse perdere il partner.
> Quando il rapporto collaterale prende troppo spazio invece di placare l'ansia d'abbandono l'aumenta e quindi il traditore può rientrare (confessando o facendosi scoprire) per lasciare il rapporto più rischioso.
> ...


Non sò come fai a saper queste cose. Ma credo che sia la fotocopia di ciò che sta succedendo a mia moglie. Ho capito di più in questo tuo intervento, che    nei due mesi precedenti , psic. compreso. Mia moglie  ha perso il padre da piccolissima  e la madre non le ha dato un grande affetto. E' cresciuta praticamente da sola con un fratello molto più grande. Poi a 17 anni ha conosciuto me. Noi abbiamo un gran rapporto sia dal punto di vista umano , che sessuale poi ci sono le differenze, ma quelle..... ce l'hanno tutti. Ti posso assicurare che non c'erano motivi validi per crearsi una storia . Tu mi stai conoscendo ora, ma io  sono stato sempre presente a casa in ogni occasione, non mi sono mai tirato indietro nelle difficoltà  E io non riuscivo a capire, fino ad oggi il perchè del suo incosciente tradimento. Se questa notizia si divulgasse tra i nostri amici e parenti rimarrebbero esterefatti del comportamento di mia moglie. Non c'erano motivi. Ci vedono tuttora come una coppia affiatata e perfetta. Anche la psic. vede in noi del'enormi possibilità di avvicinamento.

Quello che non capisco è perchè la psic. non è intervenuta  su di me. Se mi avesse spiegato la situazione come  hai fatto tu, sarei stato molto più tranquillo e sicuro ed invece mi ha solo consigliato di allontanarmi da casa, fare cose che mi facevano stare bene da ragazzo. Fino ad oggi.
Cara Persa/ritrovata che ti devo dire, il tuo è un intervento magnifico che mi dà unagrande speranza che la cosa si risolva in modo positivo. Comunque vada, GRAZIE. Tuo Resistere.


----------



## resistere (16 Maggio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Scusando resistere per l'intrusione ma...che succede? Problemi? Ce ne vuoi parlare?


c'è probabilmente un thread con 2 storie. Boh.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Maggio 2010)

Caro resistere,
Continui ad essere il mio eroe. Non sono una fake, non sono una che inneggia alla libertà a tutti i costi, io e mio marito non siamo una coppia aperta, e soprattutto non sono come tutti quelli che mi hanno risposto con sufficienza dettando le* LORO* regole su cosa debbano essere un tradimento e una eventuale riconciliazione. Sono una persona libera che pur riconoscendo e coltivando l'importanza della famiglia ritiene di non dover sacrificarle la propria libertà individuale quando questa emerge imperiosa, tenendo ferma la necessità di non ferire coloro che amo (marito e figlia).
Ho profondo rispetto per la tua storia, e anche per le risposte degli altri utenti, che ho letto molto volentieri: ammiro la tua pazienza e la tua comprensione della situazione. Come ti dicevo, mi trovo nella situazione di tua moglie, anche se nel mio caso non si tratta di 5 anni, e mio marito non sa tutto: solo per questo mi sono permessa alcune osservazioni spontanee riguardo quello che potrebbe essere lo  stato d'animo di tua moglie. Forse ho usato a sproposito la parola "riconquistare": penso che tu non debba fare nulla, a parte ciò che stai già facendo...devi lasciarla libera: sbaglierà, si confonderà, il suo comportamento ti farà di sicuro soffrire ancora. Al di là di tutto, valuta come lei agisce verso la vostra famiglia: è presente? mantiene il suo ruolo? vi trascura? Questi sono gli impegni che lei si è presa col matrimonio...la sua vita interiore è un mistero che condividerà solo come e quando vorrà farlo, come è nel diritto di qualsiasi essere umano: il matrimonio( o comunque il rapporto di coppia) *NON OBBLIGA *a condividere tutto col partner (questo lo dico più che altro per gli utenti- sapienti, non per te).
Immagino che ognuno giudichi il tradimento a seconda del sistema di riferimento in cui si trova, che non è determinato solo dalla condizione di traditore o tradito, ma anche dalle sue personali convinzioni religiose e morali. Io, per esempio, distinguo tra sesso e amore, e so bene cosa significa, per me, avere una rapporto d'amore (come con mio marito) e una pura relazione sessuale( come coi miei amanti): per questo non mi sento un "anellide", come mi ha definito Brady (?) e non ritengo di avere il piede in due scarpe. Mi scuso fin d'ora se le mie convinzioni offenderanno qualcuno...
Caro resistere, ti sono vicina e ti scriverò ancora, se vorrai. A presto. 





resistere ha detto:


> Cara chiara innanzitutto ciao. E' vero io sono un uomo che comprende. Ho compreso che nella vita si fanno tanti incontri belli e può succedere di perdere la testa per un'altra persona. Ed io questo lo so e ho perdonato mia moglie. Sto mettendo l'anima per ricucire. Ma sapere che dopo che ti sottoponi alla terapia di coppia, che ti metti in gioco, che provi a rinnovarti anche con successo, che soffri come un cane e trovi conforto solo attraverso questo strumento, la tua partner continua a messaggiare con l'altro, beh cara Chiara c'è qualcosa che non va. Se c'è volontà di riprovare, si deve chiudere la storia, magari con sofferenza , ma si DEVE.
> Per RISPETTO VERSO IL "TRADITO" che perdona e si mette in gioco per salvare la famiglia e i figli da una sofferenza che si porteranno fino alla fine dei loro giorni, si deve chiudere il conto con il passato.
> Per quanto riguarda la partita a scacchi io la sto giocando dall'inzio e soprattutto da quando ho scoperto che dopo la "confessione" mia moglie continua ad essere una bugiarda incallita come lo era nei 5 anni precedenti. La terapia di coppia deve farle fare un salto di qualità comprendere anche la sofferenza del tradito come io sto comprendendo la sua difficoltà. Non è un caso che la psic. rivolge maggiori attenzioni a mia moglie. D'altra parte per..... ritornare a casa dopo 5 anni ci vuole del " tempo supplementare ". *IO A CASA CI STO DA SEMPRE* .
> Mi dici che la devo conquistare, vedo che tu hai esperienza, allora consigliami come posso riconquistarla? Tutti i suggerimenti che mi sono stati dati li ho sempre valutati e alcuni accettati. Aspetto che tu me li dia.
> ...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Maggio 2010)

Senti, tesoro mio....
che vuol dire "utente santa subito" ? Che tu sei quella che ha la verità in tasca, come il Papa? Che i tuoi *dogmi* valgono per tutti?
A me interessa interloquire, non vedere l'effetto che fa....se vuoi crederci, bene..altrimenti non è un problema che mi riguarda.
Io ti leggo volentieri come tutti gli altri utenti, e accetto le critiche..ne faccio tesoro..ma non giudicate prima di sapere, please!
grazie..rimango la tua affezionata lettrice, in ogni caso.





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' definito fake o troll un utente che non è interessato all'argomento di un forum, ma vuole "vedere l'effetto che fa" per cui non è identificabile con l'indirizzo mail, né con l'ip perché è prevalentemente un utente nuovo.
> Se il forum in cui è entrato "dà soddisfazione" il troll resta.
> Tu escludi la possibilità che sia un fake nel senso di clone. Sinceramente non credo sia una cosa importante.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Maggio 2010)

Stefano72 ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato anche io, ma in effetti non è così. Basta dire che ha provveduto a cancellare tutto immediatamente, sono riuscito a leggere ben poche mail rispetto a quelle che c'erano tra di loro (invece di esplodere subito avrei dovuto agire in modo freddo e cambiare le pass). Poi è rimasta sorpresa che fosse possibile entrare nelle mail, e ancora oggi mi fa notare il fatto che trova profondamente ingiusto il non poter avere una privacy garantita su tutto ciò che riguarda la tecnologia (computer, cellulare, telefono, etc). Io l'ho rassicurata che non eseguo più alcun controllo, ed è così, ma lei non ne è convinta. Ha anche attraversato una fase paranoica in cui temeva di vivere in una sorta di casa del grande fratello.
> 
> Penso che il lasciare pericolosamente quelle mail senza cancellarle sia più frutto di stupidità, in sintonia con il tradimento stesso. Forse quelle mail a base di sesso servivano più a catturare l'attenzione verso i buchi caldi e umidi dell'amante, un modo per mantenerne vivo l'interesse.
> 
> S*B


 Sai bene che avrebbe potuto farsi un account a te sconosciuto e non lasciare tracce delle visite.
Chiunque conosce qualcuno più esperto a cui chiedere.
Se tu sei un tecnico, lei sapeva di dover esere prudente.
Voleva essere scoperta.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Non sò come fai a saper queste cose. Ma credo che sia la fotocopia di ciò che sta succedendo a mia moglie. Ho capito di più in questo tuo intervento, che nei due mesi precedenti , psic. compreso. Mia moglie ha perso il padre da piccolissima e la madre non le ha dato un grande affetto. E' cresciuta praticamente da sola con un fratello molto più grande. Poi a 17 anni ha conosciuto me. Noi abbiamo un gran rapporto sia dal punto di vista umano , che sessuale poi ci sono le differenze, ma quelle..... ce l'hanno tutti. Ti posso assicurare che non c'erano motivi validi per crearsi una storia . Tu mi stai conoscendo ora, ma io sono stato sempre presente a casa in ogni occasione, non mi sono mai tirato indietro nelle difficoltà E io non riuscivo a capire, fino ad oggi il perchè del suo incosciente tradimento. Se questa notizia si divulgasse tra i nostri amici e parenti rimarrebbero esterefatti del comportamento di mia moglie. Non c'erano motivi. Ci vedono tuttora come una coppia affiatata e perfetta. Anche la psic. vede in noi del'enormi possibilità di avvicinamento.
> 
> Quello che non capisco è perchè la psic. non è intervenuta su di me. Se mi avesse spiegato la situazione come hai fatto tu, sarei stato molto più tranquillo e sicuro ed invece mi ha solo consigliato di allontanarmi da casa, fare cose che mi facevano stare bene da ragazzo. Fino ad oggi.
> Cara Persa/ritrovata che ti devo dire, il tuo è un intervento magnifico che mi dà unagrande speranza che la cosa si risolva in modo positivo. Comunque vada, GRAZIE. Tuo Resistere.


 La mia è solo una ipotesi nata dalla mia personale esperienza.
Gli psicologi agiscono da ...psicologi; seguono protocolli e mai danno soluzioni o spiegazioni che i pazienti possono non essere pronti ad accogliere. A volte danno prescrizioni "paradossali" (si chiamano proprio così), simili al giudizio di Salomone, per portare i pazienti ad avvicinarsi alla consapevolezza.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> c'è probabilmente un thread con 2 storie. Boh.


 Nel forum si cerca di rispettare il tema e la storia dettati dall'autore del thread, ma può accadere che altri, intervenendo, inseriscano la propria storia o altri temi, ma il thread resta il tuo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Senti, tesoro mio....
> che vuol dire "utente santa subito" ? Che tu sei quella che ha la verità in tasca, come il Papa? Che i tuoi *dogmi* valgono per tutti?
> A me interessa interloquire, non vedere l'effetto che fa....se vuoi crederci, bene..altrimenti non è un problema che mi riguarda.
> Io ti leggo volentieri come tutti gli altri utenti, e accetto le critiche..ne faccio tesoro..ma non giudicate prima di sapere, please!
> grazie..rimango la tua affezionata lettrice, in ogni caso.


 Ho spiegato cos'è un fake.
Se non lo sei ..meglio per te.
Meglio perché sei arrivata nel posto giusto.


----------



## resistere (16 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La mia è solo una ipotesi nata dalla mia personale esperienza.
> Gli psicologi agiscono da ...psicologi; seguono protocolli e mai danno soluzioni o spiegazioni che i pazienti possono non essere pronti ad accogliere. A volte danno prescrizioni "paradossali" (si chiamano proprio così), simili al giudizio di Salomone, per portare i pazienti ad avvicinarsi alla consapevolezza.


Va bene, ma è una ipotesi molto veritiera. Sarà la tua personale esperienza ma secondo me ci hai azzeccato.


----------



## Stefano72 (16 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sai bene che avrebbe potuto farsi un account a te sconosciuto e non lasciare tracce delle visite.
> Chiunque conosce qualcuno più esperto a cui chiedere.
> Se tu sei un tecnico, lei sapeva di dover esere prudente.
> Voleva essere scoperta.


L'avrei scoperta comunque. Escludo che lo volesse, a meno che non lo desiderasse inconsciamente. Ritengo più probabile che sia stata stupida sia a tradirmi, che nelle modalità in cui lo ha fatto. Oltretutto dai messaggi si capisce anche che stava programmando una relazione extraconiugale di lungo periodo. Certo se penso a tutte le bugie che mi ha detto e che avrebbe continuato a dirmi... Comunque per la vita che ha avuto da adolescente potrebbe appartenere a quel tipo di situazione che descrivi nel tuo post a res, unito anche al fatto che avevamo già programmato un mio momentaneo allontanamento dalla casa coniugale visto che la convivenza stava diventando insostenibile per entrambi. Ma nonostante questo non penso lo abbia fatto per la paura di essere abbandonata da me. I problemi che ha avuto da ragazzina sicuramente centrano, lo dice anche lei, ma io non sono ancora riuscito a farci un ragionamento causa/effetto su questa cosa. Lei dice che è da quei problemi che è nata la sua tendenza a fare cazzate. Le è mancata una figura che lei potesse rispettare e da cui farsi guidare e indirizzare nella vita.

S*B


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Maggio 2010)

Stefano72 ha detto:


> L'avrei scoperta comunque. Escludo che lo volesse, a meno che non lo desiderasse inconsciamente. Ritengo più probabile che sia stata stupida sia a tradirmi, che nelle modalità in cui lo ha fatto. Oltretutto dai messaggi si capisce anche che stava programmando una relazione extraconiugale di lungo periodo. Certo se penso a tutte le bugie che mi ha detto e che avrebbe continuato a dirmi... Comunque per la vita che ha avuto da adolescente potrebbe appartenere a quel tipo di situazione che descrivi nel tuo post a res, unito anche al fatto che avevamo già programmato un mio momentaneo allontanamento dalla casa coniugale visto che la convivenza stava diventando insostenibile per entrambi. Ma nonostante questo non penso lo abbia fatto per la paura di essere abbandonata da me. I problemi che ha avuto da ragazzina sicuramente centrano, lo dice anche lei, ma io non sono ancora riuscito a farci un ragionamento causa/effetto su questa cosa. Lei dice che è da quei problemi che è nata la sua tendenza a fare cazzate. Le è mancata una figura che lei potesse rispettare e da cui farsi guidare e indirizzare nella vita.
> 
> S*B


Tu stai dicendo che potresti vedere nel mio pc le mie mail consultate solo on line, avendo cancellato la cronologia, non conoscendo, di conseguenza, né account né, tantomeno, password???

Non esiste una soluzione che spiega situazioni complesse. Se lei già ha fatto un'autoanalisi è da li che bisogna partire per interpretare.
Ma quello che ha detto mi conferma che volesse essere scoperta...non avevo scritto inconsciamente perché lo ritenevo scontato.


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu stai dicendo che potresti vedere nel mio pc le mie mail consultate solo on line, avendo cancellato la cronologia, *non conoscendo, di conseguenza, né account né, tantomeno, password*???
> 
> Non esiste una soluzione che spiega situazioni complesse. Se lei già ha fatto un'autoanalisi è da li che bisogna partire per interpretare.
> Ma quello che ha detto mi conferma che volesse essere scoperta...non avevo scritto inconsciamente perché lo ritenevo scontato.


Si scoprono, volendo ed avendo le giuste conoscenze informatiche/programmi, sia l'uno che l'altro...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Maggio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Si scoprono, volendo ed avendo le giuste conoscenze informatiche/programmi, sia l'uno che l'altro...


 ...


----------



## Stefano72 (16 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...



Ti garantisco che è una cosa estremamente semplice, basta installare un keylogger, ovvero un programmino invisibile che registra tutto ciò che viene digitato sulla tastiera, quindi mail, account, password...


S*B


----------



## Amarax (16 Maggio 2010)

Stefano72 ha detto:


> Ti garantisco che è una cosa estremamente semplice, basta installare un keylogger, ovvero un programmino invisibile che registra tutto ciò che viene digitato sulla tastiera, quindi mail, account, password...
> 
> 
> S*B


 

dove lo trovo??


----------



## Amarax (16 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sai leggendo queste cose cosa ho pensato?
> *Che i motivi per cui si tradisce sono tanti (l'amore mi sembra proprio minoritario) e che spesso il tradimento è un'espediente, un'occasione da non farsi sfuggire per avere un'assicurazione contro l'abbandono.*
> *Spiego: c'è chi tradisce non perché non ama il partner, ma perché ne ha troppo bisogno (parlo di bisogno, non di amore,. Quel tipo di amore-dipendenza del bambino dalla madre che magari deriva da vissuti di abbandono infantili) e quindi cerca qualcuno oltre al partner che lo rassicuri di poter avere chi soddisfi quel bisogno anche se dovesse perdere il partner.*
> *Quando il rapporto collaterale prende troppo spazio invece di placare l'ansia d'abbandono l'aumenta e quindi il traditore può rientrare (confessando o facendosi scoprire) per lasciare il rapporto più rischioso.*
> ...


 
:incazzato::incazzato:

loro...decidono e fanno.:singleeye:
Noi dobbiamo interpetrare lo stato d'animo???? :unhappy:
Perchè, per come, ma, forse.... lo dovrei proiettare dove so io...:incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Stefano72 (16 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> dove lo trovo??


Prova a cercare su google la parola keylogger. Di più non mi sento di dirti, anche perchè pur essendo un software di facile installazione e utilizzo, richiede comunque una competenza in termini di sicurezza e privacy dei sistemi informatici. Sono programmi derivati dai virus, il rischio è che quello che registrano, oltre a mostrarlo a te, lo mandano anche in giro sulla rete a persone malintenzionate. E se sono stati digitati e registrati codici bancari, sono dolori (a meno che la tua banca non abbia sistemi di accesso all'home banking affidabili, come il token o la stastiera a video). Quindi occhio.

S*B


----------



## Amarax (16 Maggio 2010)

Stefano72 ha detto:


> Prova a cercare su google la parola keylogger. Di più non mi sento di dirti, anche perchè pur essendo un software di facile installazione e utilizzo, richiede comunque una competenza in termini di sicurezza e privacy dei sistemi informatici. Sono programmi derivati dai virus, il rischio è che quello che registrano, oltre a mostrarlo a te, lo mandano anche in giro sulla rete a persone malintenzionate.* E se sono stati digitati e registrati codici bancari, sono dolori* (a meno che la tua banca non abbia sistemi di accesso all'home banking affidabili, come il token o la stastiera a video). Quindi occhio.
> 
> S*B


 
lo sono...come lo evito???
e se lo scarico e lo uso senza essere connessa alla rete??


----------



## Stefano72 (16 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> lo sono...come lo evito???
> e se lo scarico e lo uso senza essere connessa alla rete??


Se lo usi su un PC che non è e non sarà mai connesso a internet (se non dopo una formattazione), non dovresti correre rischi. Diversamente devi essere certa che su quel PC non vengano digitati codici bancari o numeri di carte di credito quando il software è installato, ed anche una volta rimosso è meglio fare un controllo antivirus/antikeylogger. Però ora siamo un pò troppo OT.

S*B


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> loro...decidono e fanno.:singleeye:
> Noi dobbiamo interpetrare lo stato d'animo???? :unhappy:
> Perchè, per come, ma, forse.... lo dovrei proiettare dove so io...:incazzato::incazzato:


 Chiarisco che il bisogno di sicurezza d'amore non ha come corrispondenza il provare amore per chi dà questo accudimento dell'anima e del corpo...può esserci solo bisogno e riconoscenza.


----------



## ellina69 (17 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chiarisco che il bisogno di sicurezza d'amore non ha come corrispondenza il provare amore per chi dà questo accudimento dell'anima e del corpo...può esserci solo bisogno e riconoscenza.


esatto , e in genere quando non hanno più bisogno di queste stampelle emotive, cercano qualcuno che possa essere non un padre, non un sostegno, non una rassicurazione, non uno psicologo domestico, ma ...un compagno vero.
per cui, caro rex, ti consiglierei di non incamminarti su questa strada, della comprensione "psicologica" per il senso di abbandono mai placato e mai risolto di tua moglie, creeresti solo un'ulteriore confusione dei ruoli, tu sei il MARITO, non il padre e nemmeno lo psicologo. e un marito - se lo tradisci - ti richiama alle tue responsabilità, cosa che tu non stai facendo, stai rinunciando all'unico ruolo che è davvero tuo, assumendotene altri, che non ti competono, e che non riconquisteranno certo l'amore di tua moglie, forse la sua riconoscenza, forse un senso di amicizia, ma un amore di COPPIA, se persisti in questi atteggiamenti paterno-psicologici, io temo di no.
Io ho la sensazione che tua moglie, arrivata a 44 anni, voglia diventare grande, voglia diventare una donna adulta ed essere trattata come tale. E tu non glielo consenti, nemmeno sotto il trauma di un tradimento così lungo, resti tenacemente attaccato ad un ruolo paterno (tu stesso hai ammesso di costruirle una gabbia dorata, per amore). ma, domandati ...a chi mai può piacere stare in una gabbia, seppur dorata, spacciata per amore????


----------



## Amoremio (17 Maggio 2010)

res,

non abbandonare la tua logica che è stringente
e la tua giusta maniera di tenere in primo piano l'obiettivo

ricorda che tua moglie non è lucida

il tuo incontro con l'altro
(riferito in modo strumentale ed anche artefatto, come lo str... potrebbe aver interesse a fare)
potrebbe farla propendere per lui


----------



## ranatan (17 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> lo sono...come lo evito???
> e se lo scarico e lo uso senza essere connessa alla rete??


Ama...ti ricordo che sono programmi che violano la privacy...se scoprissi che mio marito (ed è un informatico) l'ha installato sul pc di casa lo ribalterei come un calzino!


----------



## ellina69 (17 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> res,
> 
> non abbandonare la tua logica che è stringente
> e la tua giusta maniera di tenere in primo piano l'obiettivo
> ...


logica stringente...
"farla propendere" per lui ...scusa, amore mio, ma davvero credete che questa sia una partita a scacchi???
E la moglie una  specie di incapace di intendere e di volere che va "manovrata" e semplicemente riportata all'ovile come una specie di figliol prodigo?
Certo che non è lucida ..si è innamorata di un altro e ha avuto una relazione di 5 anni, che non sa se vuole interrompere o no ...continuiamo a far finta di niente, come se fosse un'influenza da far curare alla psicologa e poi tutto torna come prima? Ma questa donna cosa deve fare per dire che la sua vita matrimoniale è in crisi?????
Io sono spesso per la ricostruizione, e in questo sostengo rex totalmente, gli auguro che davvero possa ricostruire (ricostruire non ripristinare) ma non con questi atteggiamenti manipolatori. che, per giunta, alla lunga non reggono. Secondo me dovrebbe aprirsi a sua moglie ...ma davvero, guardare davvero il disatro in cui si trovano, capire, chiedere, ascoltarla, manifestarsi, pinagere, urlare, abbracciarla ... CUORE a CUORE, altro che logica stringente e partitra a scacchi ...vederla come una donna ADULTA, non come una birichina che si è presa una cotta e ora aspettiamo pazienti che le passi e intanto la facciamo curare che è pure depressa. scusa rex la foga, io faccio il tifo per te, ma secondo me sei troppo cerebrale, troppo manipolatorio. E tua moglie lo avverte


----------



## Amoremio (17 Maggio 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> logica stringente...
> "farla propendere" per lui ...scusa, amore mio, ma davvero credete che questa sia una partita a scacchi???
> E la moglie una specie di incapace di intendere e di volere che va "manovrata" e semplicemente riportata all'ovile come una specie di figliol prodigo?
> Certo che non è lucida ..si è innamorata di un altro e ha avuto una relazione di 5 anni, che non sa se vuole interrompere o no ...continuiamo a far finta di niente, come se fosse un'influenza da far curare alla psicologa e poi tutto torna come prima? Ma questa donna cosa deve fare per dire che la sua vita matrimoniale è in crisi?????
> Io sono spesso per la ricostruizione, e in questo sostengo rex totalmente, gli auguro che davvero possa ricostruire (ricostruire non ripristinare) ma non con questi atteggiamenti manipolatori. che, per giunta, alla lunga non reggono. Secondo me dovrebbe aprirsi a sua moglie ...ma davvero, guardare davvero il disatro in cui si trovano, capire, chiedere, ascoltarla, manifestarsi, pinagere, urlare, abbracciarla ... CUORE a CUORE, altro che logica stringente e partitra a scacchi ...vederla come una donna ADULTA, non come una birichina che si è presa una cotta e ora aspettiamo pazienti che le passi e intanto la facciamo curare che è pure depressa. scusa rex la foga, io faccio il tifo per te, ma secondo me sei troppo cerebrale, troppo manipolatorio. E tua moglie lo avverte


 
in questo momento lei non è una donna adulta


----------



## ellina69 (17 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> in questo momento lei non è una donna adulta


ma perfavore ...


----------



## Daniele (17 Maggio 2010)

1) Lei adesso è una adolescente e va trattata da tale.
2) L'amante è la sua adolescenza che lei cerca di allontanare, ma finchè si intromette la cosa non andrà avanti.
Resistere, a mio avviso lei ti ha detto chi era per un motivo ben evidente, se lei non riesce a fare nulla te lo ha detto perchè tu facessi, perchè tu facessi in modo che lui non rompesse le scatole.
Se lei ti ha detto tutto si vede che in fondo non voleva l'amante coniglietto ma che voleva te, forse tua moglie è solo una coniglietta debole debole e non è capace di farsi valere un tubo nella vita, ma comunque sia è tua moglie e se lei ha bisogno tu devi agire.
L'amante è un problema e lei non è capace di farlo smettere? Tu puoi dirgli chiaro e tondo che se si ripropone lui avrà molti problemi in famiglia...una minaccia non è l'atto e non lo faresti mai, ma la paura che tu possa dire tutto alla moglie lo farà arretrare come il coniglietto pasquale che è!


----------



## tinkerbell (17 Maggio 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> logica stringente...
> "farla propendere" per lui ...scusa, amore mio, ma davvero credete che questa sia una partita a scacchi???
> E la moglie una specie di incapace di intendere e di volere che va "manovrata" e semplicemente riportata all'ovile come una specie di figliol prodigo?
> Certo che non è lucida ..si è innamorata di un altro e ha avuto una relazione di 5 anni, che non sa se vuole interrompere o no ...continuiamo a far finta di niente, come se fosse un'influenza da far curare alla psicologa e poi tutto torna come prima? Ma questa donna cosa deve fare per dire che la sua vita matrimoniale è in crisi?????
> Io sono spesso per la ricostruizione, e in questo sostengo rex totalmente, gli auguro che davvero possa ricostruire (ricostruire non ripristinare) ma non con questi atteggiamenti manipolatori. che, per giunta, alla lunga non reggono. Secondo me dovrebbe aprirsi a sua moglie ...ma davvero, guardare davvero il disatro in cui si trovano, capire, chiedere, ascoltarla, manifestarsi, pinagere, urlare, abbracciarla ... CUORE a CUORE, altro che logica stringente e partitra a scacchi ...*vederla come una donna ADULTA, non come una birichina che si è presa una cotta e ora aspettiamo pazienti che le passi e intanto la facciamo curare che è pure depressa.* scusa rex la foga, io faccio il tifo per te, ma secondo me sei troppo cerebrale, troppo manipolatorio. E tua moglie lo avverte


Io sto tentando di dirlo in mille post... è lei che deve tornare a voler suo marito e non voler l'altro nella sua vita, non lui che - cona l scusa della depressione - la lobotomizza e prende le di lei decisioni...


----------



## tinkerbell (17 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> in questo momento lei non è una donna adulta


 Nei 5 anni precedenti invece? quoto ellina.... ma per favore....


----------



## Amoremio (17 Maggio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Nei 5 anni precedenti invece? quoto ellina.... ma per favore....


voi la pensate in un modo ed io in un altro

a me sembra una donna estremamente depressa ed irrisolta
ma di suo
non intendo solo quell'abbattimento che può seguire la chiusura di una storia


----------



## tinkerbell (17 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> 1) Lei adesso è una adolescente e va trattata da tale.
> 2) L'amante è la sua adolescenza che lei cerca di allontanare, ma finchè si intromette la cosa non andrà avanti.
> Resistere, a mio avviso lei ti ha detto chi era per un motivo ben evidente, se lei non riesce a fare nulla te lo ha detto perchè tu facessi, perchè tu facessi in modo che lui non rompesse le scatole.
> Se lei ti ha detto tutto si vede che in fondo non voleva l'amante coniglietto ma che voleva te, forse tua moglie è solo una coniglietta debole debole e non è capace di farsi valere un tubo nella vita, ma comunque sia è tua moglie e se lei ha bisogno tu devi agire.
> *L'amante è un problema e lei non è capace di farlo smettere?* Tu puoi dirgli chiaro e tondo che se si ripropone lui avrà molti problemi in famiglia...una minaccia non è l'atto e non lo faresti mai, ma la paura che tu possa dire tutto alla moglie lo farà arretrare come il coniglietto pasquale che è!


Ma che vuol dire ad una certa età (dopo i 18 anni, intendo!) che non riesci a smettere? che è come la nicotina? il videopoker? la cocaina? e dai...
 Lui sta proteggendo la figlia dal fidanzatino invadente di turno...peccato che lei non abbia bisogno di alcuna tutela e peccato che lo stesso aiuto nonlo ha chiesto per 5 anni quando non doveva tirarsi giù la biancheria intima...
Un conto è il perdono, la comprensione, l'aiuto...un conto è ergersi a facente funzioni del cervello, cuore e vagina altrui.... sia lei a decidere...quando tradiva decideva...ora decida la strada da intraprendere... minacciare l'amante di ritorsioni in famiglia? sperandocosa, che lui si ritiri a mo' di lumachina nel guscio e lei poi lo veda amante codardo ammirando il coraggioso marito? non ci siamo proprio a mio parere...è grottesco trattare una che è stata per 5 anni capacissima di gestire la propria e altrui vita come una minorenne decerebrata depressa... ma a lei fa comodo... che se alza un minimo la cresta, poi, il marito fa più difficoltà a perdonarla...qui, da depressa, ridà al "suo" uomo legale la cpacità di sentirsi UOMO, capace di decidere, gestire, prender le redini in mano perchè lei è tanto piccola e angosciata....eh, le donne....


----------



## tinkerbell (17 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> voi la pensate in un modo ed io in un altro
> 
> a me sembra una donna estremamente depressa ed irrisolta
> ma di suo
> non intendo solo quell'abbattimento che può seguire la chiusura di una storia


 Infatti, ed è proprio per questo che una donna irrisolta deve esser scossa, non deve essergli servita la pappa pronta... che se non si risolve, 'sta donna, anche al prossimo amante il nostro resistere sarà armato di scudo e spada contro l'usurpatore? sarà arrivato - causa la vicenda - il momento di risolversi? no, facciam sì che sia il marito a risolvere...lei manda giù il cibo predigerito...e poi via, verso meravigliose avventure...e la CRESCITA...e la CONVINZIONE...e la SCELTA....dove sono?


----------



## Amoremio (17 Maggio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Infatti, ed *è proprio per questo che una donna irrisolta deve esser scossa, non deve essergli servita la pappa pronta...* che se non si risolve, 'sta donna, anche al prossimo amante il nostro resistere sarà armato di scudo e spada contro l'usurpatore? sarà arrivato - causa la vicenda - il momento di risolversi? no, facciam sì che sia il marito a risolvere...lei manda giù il cibo predigerito...e poi via, verso meravigliose avventure...e la CRESCITA...e la CONVINZIONE...e la SCELTA....dove sono?


io non dico di servirle la pappa pronta
dico che prima deve uscire dalla depressione o almeno avviarsi su quel cammino

per me lui non ci dovrebbe proprio parlare col pdm, nè ora nè poi


ma ora non deve forzare le decisioni di lei, perchè in qualunque senso non sarebbe lei a decidere ma il suo stato patologico


----------



## tinkerbell (17 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io non dico di servirle la pappa pronta
> dico che prima deve uscire dalla depressione o almeno avviarsi su quel cammino
> 
> per me lui non ci dovrebbe proprio parlare col *pdm*, nè ora nè poi
> ...


Mi auguro che tu pensi che la qualifica pdm sia da attribuire sia all'altro che a lei, quantomeno...

E condivido almeno sul fatto che non dvee forzare le decisioni di lei in questo momento...quindi DEVE ANCHE evitare di prendere decisioni PER lei... è lei che voleva farci l'amore eh, è lei che dovrà dire basta (prima o poi)...


----------



## Amarax (17 Maggio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ama...ti ricordo che sono programmi che violano la privacy...se scoprissi che mio marito (ed è un informatico) l'ha installato sul pc di casa lo ribalterei come un calzino!


Teso' se non ha niente da nascondere...che problema c'è? Non lo faccio stare male x le mie domande e me le risolvo da sola.
Se c'è qualcosa...calzino rivoltato? troppo poco.
Ma io a lui.


----------



## Daniele (17 Maggio 2010)

Resistere una bella idea c'è! Ma perchè parlare con lui? Se non ce la fai più parla con la moglie di lui, ti toglieresti un bel peso. Sono sempre dell'idea Mors tua vita mea.


----------



## Daniele (17 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Teso' se non ha niente da nascondere...che problema c'è? Non lo faccio stare male x le mie domande e me le risolvo da sola.
> Se c'è qualcosa...calzino rivoltato? troppo poco.
> Ma io a lui.


Ama, è illegale :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma chi se ne frega cosa sia illegale o no, in fin dei conti i traditori sono immorali e la cosa è molto peggio.
Se poi tu staresti bene tanto meglio, in fin dei conti conta la tua felicità, mica il suo essere controllato o no e magari scopri conti nascosti con password e ti potresti fare dei nuovi regalini :rotfl:
Ok, sono nella fase che un traditore non merita nulla nella vita se non è capace di chiedere scusa e ridare ina vita decente al partner tradito.


----------



## Amoremio (17 Maggio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Mi auguro che tu pensi che la qualifica pdm sia da attribuire sia all'altro che a lei, quantomeno...
> 
> E condivido almeno sul fatto che non dvee forzare le decisioni di lei in questo momento...quindi DEVE ANCHE evitare di prendere decisioni PER lei... è lei che voleva farci l'amore eh, è lei che dovrà dire basta (prima o poi)...


tink ormai dovresti conoscermi

lei è stata una str... inenarrabile e pdm


la questione è che resistere vorrebbe salvare il matrimonio e ricostruire il loro rapporto

bada bene: il tempo che lei ci metterà per cominciare a uscire da questo stato servirà anche a lui

ben può essere che nel frattempo lui cambi idea

se non la dovesse cambiare, vedrà cosa uscirà fuori da sua moglie e fare i passi che riterrà opportuni senza il pensiero che le decisioni di lei possano orientate da altro che non sia proprio lei

ritengo che il tradito che pensa di ricostruire non debba partire alla guerra di conquista
ma valutare le mosse del fedifrago 
(all'epoca della mia vicenda dicevo: io "sto"
poi a voi vi sfrangevo i cosiddetti, ma a lui sottolineavo che non era mia intenzione "trattenerlo"
una volta data la mia disponibilità a ricostruire, era lui che doveva venire da me con malta e cazzuola
e gli ho dato tempo di decidere, chiarendo che non sarebbe stato eterno e che non sapevo quando sarebbe finito, ma in quel momento sarebbe stato definitivamente chiuso
sa iddio quanto mi è costato)

solo che sua moglie NON è lucida


----------



## Amarax (17 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ama, *è illegale* :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma chi se ne frega cosa sia illegale o no, in fin dei conti i traditori sono immorali e la cosa è molto peggio.
> Se poi tu staresti bene tanto meglio, in fin dei conti conta la tua felicità, mica il suo essere controllato o no e magari scopri conti nascosti con password e ti potresti fare dei nuovi regalini :rotfl:
> Ok, sono nella fase che un traditore non merita nulla nella vita se non è capace di chiedere scusa e ridare ina vita decente al partner tradito.


 
Davveroooooooooooooo???
Non lo sapevoooooooooooooooo....!!!
ma da quandoooooooooooo???
 va bene così?
se sono scema...sono scema, no?


----------



## tinkerbell (17 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tink ormai dovresti conoscermi
> 
> lei è stata una str... inenarrabile e pdm
> 
> ...


Mhmmmm....io spero di sbagliarmi.....mhmmmm


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io non dico di servirle la pappa pronta
> dico che prima deve uscire dalla depressione o almeno avviarsi su quel cammino
> 
> per me lui non ci dovrebbe proprio parlare col pdm, nè ora nè poi
> ...


 Concordo.
Non è così in tutti i casi, ma in questo pare proprio che la moglie di Resistere sia in fase depressiva.


----------



## Amarax (17 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Non è così in tutti i casi, ma in questo pare proprio che la moglie di Resistere sia in fase depressiva.


Io vorrei sapere perchè lo è. 
Uno dei due motivi possibili, non mi piace.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Io vorrei sapere perchè lo è.
> Uno dei due motivi possibili, non mi piace.


 Per me è depressa da prima.
Perché ...lo sta indagando con la terapeuta.


----------



## resistere (17 Maggio 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> esatto , e in genere quando non hanno più bisogno di queste stampelle emotive, cercano qualcuno che possa essere non un padre, non un sostegno, non una rassicurazione, non uno psicologo domestico, ma ...un compagno vero.
> per cui, caro rex, ti consiglierei di non incamminarti su questa strada, della comprensione "psicologica" per il senso di abbandono mai placato e mai risolto di tua moglie, creeresti solo un'ulteriore confusione dei ruoli, tu sei il MARITO, non il padre e nemmeno lo psicologo. e un marito - se lo tradisci - ti richiama alle tue responsabilità, cosa che tu non stai facendo, stai rinunciando all'unico ruolo che è davvero tuo, assumendotene altri, che non ti competono, e che non riconquisteranno certo l'amore di tua moglie, forse la sua riconoscenza, forse un senso di amicizia, ma un amore di COPPIA, se persisti in questi atteggiamenti paterno-psicologici, io temo di no.
> Io ho la sensazione che tua moglie, arrivata a 44 anni, voglia diventare grande, voglia diventare una donna adulta ed essere trattata come tale. E tu non glielo consenti, nemmeno sotto il trauma di un tradimento così lungo, resti tenacemente attaccato ad un ruolo paterno (tu stesso hai ammesso di costruirle una gabbia dorata, per amore). ma, domandati ...a chi mai può piacere stare in una gabbia, seppur dorata, spacciata per amore????


già le responsabilità . io la richiamo spesso alle sue responsabilità. Oggi per esempio ho parlato molto con lei, ma mi dà l'impressione di un disco rovinato che suona la stessa nota da quasi 4 mesi . Non si sblocca rimane lì ancorata su questo suo innamoramento dell'intruso, che però non può dargli gambe perchè altrimenti crea danni ad altre persone (figli, me etc,). Allora io gli ho detto che se vuole può andarsene quando vuole, ma lei non rinuncia naturalmente ai figli. Ed allora gli ho detto di smettere di parlare con fantasia ed immaginare per un istante una separazione. Io sarei andato in un altro appartamento ed i figli li avrei visti quando sarebbe stato possibile, avrei pagato l'affitto di casa, lei sarebbe stata con i figli e l'intruso lo vedrebbe solo fuori casa perche legalmente non può vivere con le mie figlie e nella stessa casa. Allora se facesse questa cosa chi ci guadagnerebbe? NESSUNO. Ai figli toglie il padre,  io vengo cacciato di casa e l'intruso continua a restare ai margini della sua vita. E lei mi ha risposto però se rimango così sono l'unica che soffre. Sono senza parole.
Lei non riesce a decidere ed oggi me lo ha confermato. Lei vuole che altri decidano per lei. Capito?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> già le responsabilità . io la richiamo spesso alle sue responsabilità. Oggi per esempio ho parlato molto con lei, ma mi dà l'impressione di un disco rovinato che suona la stessa nota da quasi 4 mesi . Non si sblocca rimane lì ancorata su questo suo innamoramento dell'intruso, che però non può dargli gambe perchè altrimenti crea danni ad altre persone (figli, me etc,). Allora io gli ho detto che se vuole può andarsene quando vuole, ma lei non rinuncia naturalmente ai figli. Ed allora gli ho detto di smettere di parlare con fantasia ed immaginare per un istante una separazione. Io sarei andato in un altro appartamento ed i figli li avrei visti quando sarebbe stato possibile, avrei pagato l'affitto di casa, lei sarebbe stata con i figli e l'intruso lo vedrebbe solo fuori casa perche legalmente non può vivere con le mie figlie e nella stessa casa. Allora se facesse questa cosa chi ci guadagnerebbe? NESSUNO. *Ai figli toglie il padre, io vengo cacciato di casa e l'intruso continua a restare ai margini della sua vita. E lei mi ha risposto però se rimango così sono l'unica che soffre*. Sono senza parole.
> Lei non riesce a decidere ed oggi me lo ha confermato. Lei vuole che altri decidano per lei. Capito?


A me pare che sia stata molto chiara.
Tu vuoi che lei resti a queste condizioni?


----------



## Amarax (17 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> già le responsabilità . io la richiamo spesso alle sue responsabilità. Oggi per esempio ho parlato molto con lei, ma mi dà l'impressione di un disco rovinato che suona la stessa nota da quasi 4 mesi . Non si sblocca rimane lì ancorata su questo suo innamoramento dell'intruso, che però non può dargli gambe perchè altrimenti crea danni ad altre persone (figli, me etc,). Allora io gli ho detto che se vuole può andarsene quando vuole, ma lei non rinuncia naturalmente ai figli. Ed allora gli ho detto di smettere di parlare con fantasia ed immaginare per un istante una separazione. Io sarei andato in un altro appartamento ed i figli li avrei visti quando sarebbe stato possibile, avrei pagato l'affitto di casa, lei sarebbe stata con i figli e l'intruso lo vedrebbe solo fuori casa perche legalmente non può vivere con le mie figlie e nella stessa casa. Allora se facesse questa cosa chi ci guadagnerebbe? NESSUNO. Ai figli toglie il padre, io vengo cacciato di casa e l'intruso continua a restare ai margini della sua vita. *E lei mi ha risposto però se rimango così sono l'unica che soffre.* Sono senza parole.
> Lei non riesce a decidere ed oggi me lo ha confermato. Lei vuole che altri decidano per lei. Capito?


 
...credo che sia depressa xchè le state ostacolando la storia.
Res, non so se ce la fai...a fare il separato in casa, dico.

Credo che alla luce di tutto quello che vi siete detti la devi ignorare.
Io la lascerei anche  libera di vederlo, ma non la toccherei più nemmeno con un dito...

E di te...di quanto stai male tu...che dice???


----------



## Daniele (17 Maggio 2010)

Resistere sinceramente per me tua moglie non è normale! E' brutto scoprirlo così, ma è davvero fuori dal mondo, da reparto psichiatrico.
Lasciala libera di andare via, lasciala libera di coronare il suo sogno, ma falle pagare il tutto a caro prezzo, falle vivere quella storia clandestina per sempre come tale, nel senso che come hai detto tu lui non potrà mai e poi mai entrare nella casa dove vivono le tue figlie, quindi amanti a vita.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Resistere sinceramente per me tua moglie non è normale! E' brutto scoprirlo così, ma è davvero fuori dal mondo, da reparto psichiatrico.
> Lasciala libera di andare via, lasciala libera di coronare il suo sogno, ma falle pagare il tutto a caro prezzo,* falle vivere quella storia clandestina per sempre come tale, nel senso che come hai detto tu lui non potrà mai e poi mai entrare nella casa dove vivono le tue figlie, quindi amanti a vita*.


Indipendentemente dall'opinione che possiate avere o che possa avere io, *quello che pensate non si può fare*.
Chi si separa ha il diritto non solo alla propria libertà sessuale e sentimentale, ma anche a rifarsi una vita.
Sembra che non sappiate di divorziati con figli che si sono risposati.
Non viene chiesto il parere all'ex per poterlo fare. Come genitore l'ex ha diritto di esporre perplessità al giudice sull'opportunità di far vivere i figli con una persona non affidabile, ma ne deve portare le prove. I tempi del divorzio corrispondono a quelli considerati dalla legge adeguati per costituire una nuova coppia, anche in presenza di figli.


----------



## resistere (18 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me pare che sia stata molto chiara.
> Tu vuoi che lei resti a queste condizioni?


Lei però vuole tutto ed io non glielo dò. Casa, figli, vite spezzate degli altri eh no. Vi dico che la sua depressione è aumentata è proprio down. secondo me *non ce la fa nè a separarsi nè a rimanere a casa*. le ho proposto di andarsene con la collaborazione della psic. un mese da sola per vedere la situazione in modo diverso, per poi decidere. Ma ora non è in grado di fare niente. Non prende medicinali, ma secondo me è proprio fuori. 
Comunque:
O va via con lui e lascia il resto, oppure rimane. Queste sono le soluzioni.
E poi da tutto questo noi non sappiamo se l'altro lascia la moglie per accollarsi 'sto casino. 
E le figlie? la più grande fra qualche giorno avrà 18 anni potrà decidere e siamo sicuri che vorrà rimanere con la madre dopo aver saputo tutto?
Vogliamo parlare di me? Pensate che io stia bene? Secondo voi è giusto che sia io ad andarmene? No non è giusto. Allora paziento e resisto ancora un pò, ma cosa dovrei dire alla psic. per sbloccare la situazione? Fare entrare sulla testa di mia moglie che la sua storia è andata? E l'altro? siete sicuri che debba rimanere fuori ancora?


----------



## resistere (18 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Indipendentemente dall'opinione che possiate avere o che possa avere io, *quello che pensate non si può fare*.
> Chi si separa ha il diritto non solo alla propria libertà sessuale e sentimentale, ma anche a rifarsi una vita.
> Sembra che non sappiate di divorziati con figli che si sono risposati.
> Non viene chiesto il parere all'ex per poterlo fare. Come genitore l'ex ha diritto di esporre perplessità al giudice sull'opportunità di far vivere i figli con una persona non affidabile, ma ne deve portare le prove. I tempi del divorzio corrispondono a quelli considerati dalla legge adeguati per costituire una nuova coppia, anche in presenza di figli.


Lei avrebbe il divorzio dopo 3 anni dalla separazione. Per tre anni l'altro deve rimanere fuori .


----------



## resistere (18 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> *...credo che sia depressa xchè le state ostacolando la storia.*
> Res, non so se ce la fai...a fare il separato in casa, dico.
> 
> Credo che alla luce di tutto quello che vi siete detti la devi ignorare.
> ...


si credo proprio di si .

Lei dice che stiamo male tutti e due.


----------



## resistere (18 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Resistere sinceramente per me tua moglie non è normale! E' brutto scoprirlo così, ma è davvero fuori dal mondo, da reparto psichiatrico.
> Lasciala libera di andare via, lasciala libera di coronare il suo sogno, ma falle pagare il tutto a caro prezzo, falle vivere quella storia clandestina per sempre come tale, nel senso che come hai detto tu lui non potrà mai e poi mai entrare nella casa dove vivono le tue figlie, quindi amanti a vita.


Io la lascio anche andare, e gliel'ho detto, ma non si può prendere tutto anche io ho un anima.
Lui potrà entrare dopo  il divorzio.  3 anni dopo.


----------



## Amarax (18 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Resistere sinceramente per me *tua moglie non è normale! E' brutto scoprirlo così, ma è davvero fuori dal mondo, da reparto psichiatrico.*
> Lasciala libera di andare via, lasciala libera di coronare il suo sogno, ma falle pagare il tutto a caro prezzo, falle vivere quella storia clandestina per sempre come tale, nel senso che come hai detto tu lui non potrà mai e poi mai entrare nella casa dove vivono le tue figlie, quindi amanti a vita.





resistere ha detto:


> Lei però vuole tutto ed io non glielo dò. Casa, figli, vite spezzate degli altri eh no. Vi dico che la sua depressione è aumentata è proprio down. secondo me *non ce la fa nè a separarsi nè a rimanere a casa*. le ho proposto di andarsene con la collaborazione della psic. un mese da sola per vedere la situazione in modo diverso, per poi decidere. Ma ora non è in grado di fare niente. Non prende medicinali, ma secondo me è proprio fuori.
> Comunque:
> O va via con lui e lascia il resto, oppure rimane. Queste sono le soluzioni.
> E poi da tutto questo noi non sappiamo se l'altro lascia la moglie per accollarsi 'sto casino.
> ...





resistere ha detto:


> si credo proprio di si .
> 
> Lei dice che stiamo male tutti e due.





resistere ha detto:


> *Io la lascio anche andare, e gliel'ho detto, ma non si può prendere tutto anche io ho un anima.*
> Lui potrà entrare dopo il divorzio. 3 anni dopo.


 
Caro res,
la situazione si sta chiarendo.
Lei non prende medicine? allora la depressione è esogena...causa esterna...non è malata di nervi.

Non è giusto che tu perda tutto.
Non si sa l'altro che farà.


Le tue figlie sapendo prenderanno una decisione?? ok, ma che cambia?


Resto dell'idea, che se lei non va via, almeno per ora, tu debba fare il separato in casa.
Ignorala del tutto e non farti vedere giù.
Sii attore, da Oscar per il I attore protagonista.


----------



## resistere (18 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Caro res,
> la situazione si sta chiarendo.
> Lei non prende medicine? allora la depressione è esogena...causa esterna...non è malata di nervi.
> 
> ...


Ci penserò intanto non mollo e poi aspetto che la terapia  di coppia termini il ciclo. e quindi resisto.


----------



## ellina69 (18 Maggio 2010)

caro res, mi spiace darti una brutta notizia, ma già con la separazione i figli possono vivere e frequentare il nuovo compagno, anche senza il divorzio, non bisogna aspettare tre anni. lo so per certo, e verificato proprio in questi giorni. E conosco tre coppie che, pur non sposate ma conviventi, convivono con i rispettivi figli. L'unico motivo per cui ti potresti opporre è portando prove concrete di pericolosità del nuovo compagno, cosa che non credo sia vera. E' ingiusto, profondamente ingiusto, ma così è purtroppo. comunque ...senti , prova arispondere a questa domanda: tu ora continui a resistere perchè giustamente non vuoi perdere la tua vita, la tua casa, la quotidianità con le tue figlie, l'unica vita che conosci e che ami da quasi 30 anni o è perchè ami lei, questa donna di OGGI, non di ieri, questa donna che ha fatto quello che ha fatto e che OGGi si sta comportando così?  sarebbe già utile riuscire  a fare questa distinzione...


----------



## Anna A (18 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> già le responsabilità . io la richiamo spesso alle sue responsabilità. Oggi per esempio ho parlato molto con lei, ma mi dà l'impressione di un disco rovinato che suona la stessa nota da quasi 4 mesi . Non si sblocca rimane lì ancorata su questo suo innamoramento dell'intruso, che però non può dargli gambe perchè altrimenti crea danni ad altre persone (figli, me etc,). Allora io gli ho detto che se vuole può andarsene quando vuole, ma lei non rinuncia naturalmente ai figli. Ed allora gli ho detto di smettere di parlare con fantasia ed immaginare per un istante una separazione. Io sarei andato in un altro appartamento ed i figli li avrei visti quando sarebbe stato possibile, *avrei pagato l'affitto di casa, lei sarebbe stata con i figli e l'intruso lo vedrebbe solo fuori casa perche legalmente non può vivere con le mie figlie e nella stessa casa.* Allora se facesse questa cosa chi ci guadagnerebbe? NESSUNO. Ai figli toglie il padre, io vengo cacciato di casa e l'intruso continua a restare ai margini della sua vita. E lei mi ha risposto però se rimango così sono l'unica che soffre. Sono senza parole.
> Lei non riesce a decidere ed oggi me lo ha confermato. Lei vuole che altri decidano per lei. Capito?


altra cosa inesatta. potrebbe eccome e nessuno potrebbe di fatto impedirle di far vivere anche lui con le tue figlie. al massimo potresti cercare di toglierle la casa, nel caso fosse di tua esclusiva proprietà e neanche in quel caso è detto che ce la faresti. ma il tuo avvocato non ti ha paventato anche questa eventualità?


----------



## ellina69 (18 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> altra cosa inesatta. potrebbe eccome e nessuno potrebbe di fatto impedirle di far vivere anche lui con le tue figlie. al massimo potresti cercare di toglierle la casa, nel caso fosse di tua esclusiva proprietà e neanche in quel caso è detto che ce la faresti. ma il tuo avvocato non ti ha paventato anche questa eventualità?


eh sì, purtroppo è proprio così :unhappy:


----------



## Anna A (18 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> *Lei avrebbe il divorzio dopo 3 anni dalla separazione. Per tre anni l'altro deve rimanere fuori* .


e chi te lo ha detto?


----------



## Anna A (18 Maggio 2010)

in ogni caso se si decide per una linea è bene mantenere quella, altrimenti si fa solo casino.
quindi:
psicologa
lavoro extra e cuore per seguire bene cmq le figlie, soprattutto in questo periodo
avvocato! (per te)
nervi saldi
e pure un po' di culo perche le cose vadano come vuoi e speri.


----------



## Daniele (18 Maggio 2010)

Un giudice di solito da l'affidamento alla madre...se i figli sono piccoli, se i figli sono grandi non è proprio detto e per fortuna una madre fedifraga non fa una bella figura per i figli, come un padre fedifrago. E per chi dice che i figli non devono essere messi in mezzo bisogna ricordare che un fedifrago moralmente non avrebbe neppure il diritto di parola per il metodo di uscita di casa, se vuole avere i diritti si può beccare anche il contro ed io sono dell'idea che una figlia maggiorenne debba sapere il motivo per cui il caro papaà deve uscire di casa. Le verità non dette sono peggio delle bugie.
Resistere, credo che tu ti sia innamorato della donna sbagliata...di una persona che data la sua immaturità non merita nulla dalla vita, lei vorrebbe tutto ma tu devi toglierle tutto, fosse solo per insegnarle che il mondo non sono quelle ali che pesava di avere, ma ben altro.
Lei ti ha fatto del male e non le frega un cavolo di come stai tu, una donna così non meriterebbe di avere nulla dopo, quindi crea un piano di uscita che non sia affatto buono per lei e fa in modo che si applichi.
Spero per te che possa tornare, ma se non lo fa rovinala pure, in fondo con quello che ha fatto non merita comprensione se non capisce il dolore che ti ha fatto.


----------



## ellina69 (18 Maggio 2010)

che affermi che - restando in famiglia -lei sarebbe l'unica infelice, l'unica a soffrire, non fa ben sperare. è depressa perchè è infelice. temo che la psicanalisi la porterebbe solo a prendere consapevolezza ...di sè e dei suoi bisogni. temo che res non possa farsi grandi illusioni, purtroppo. res, ti butto lì una proposta un po' forte, non so, vediamo ...e farle un po' provare quanto è bella la vita da separati??? cioè, lei è in crisi, non tu, pretendere che si allontani da casa per un periodo, per riflettere serenamente, ma stando tu e le figlie con te nella casa coniugale? lo so che non la puoi obbligare e probabilmente nemmeno te la senti, ma magari trovarsi da sola, con il bellimbusto che passa a fare la visitina ma torna in famiglia, lontana dal suo ambiente, da suo marito (le figlie ovviamente la vedrebbero, ma starebbero a casa con te) ...non è che rinsavisce e comprende che non è poi questa gran figata sfaciare una famiglia? tieni presente che le figlie, se avrete l'affido condiviso come sicuramente vi daranno, portranno stare con te come minimo al 50% del tempo, pur avendo domicilio prevalente presso l'abitazione coniugale, e poi - essendo grandi - potrebbero addirittura decidere di stare prevalentemente con te. forse farle fare un assaggio potrebbe darle la giusta prospettiva. Non so, caro amico, mi spiace tanto, davvero. un abbraccio


----------



## Anna A (18 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Un giudice di solito da l'affidamento alla madre...se i figli sono piccoli, se i figli sono grandi non è proprio detto e *per fortuna una madre fedifraga non fa una bella figura per i figli, come un padre fedifrago. E per chi dice che i figli non devono essere messi in mezzo bisogna ricordare che un fedifrago moralmente non avrebbe neppure il diritto di parola per il metodo di uscita di casa, se vuole avere i diritti si può beccare anche il contro ed io sono dell'idea che una figlia maggiorenne debba sapere il motivo per cui il caro papaà deve uscire di casa. Le verità non dette sono peggio delle bugie.*
> Resistere, credo che tu ti sia innamorato della donna sbagliata...di una persona che data la sua immaturità non merita nulla dalla vita, lei vorrebbe tutto ma tu devi toglierle tutto, fosse solo per insegnarle che il mondo non sono quelle ali che pesava di avere, ma ben altro.
> Lei ti ha fatto del male e non le frega un cavolo di come stai tu, una donna così non meriterebbe di avere nulla dopo, quindi crea un piano di uscita che non sia affatto buono per lei e fa in modo che si applichi.
> Spero per te che possa tornare, ma se non lo fa rovinala pure, in fondo con quello che ha fatto non merita comprensione se non capisce il dolore che ti ha fatto.


che genialata... dire tutto alle figlie incolpando la madre in modo tale da tenersi casa e figlie e chi se ne frega se lei sta male ed è depressa..
detto da te poi.. che tormenti tua madre con le tue paranoie da anni..
ma prima di pensare al male che fanno gli altri, perché non pensi un attimo a cosa fai tu, facendo vivere in ansia tua mamma da troppo tempo?!:incazzato:


----------



## Anna A (18 Maggio 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> che affermi che - restando in famiglia -lei sarebbe l'unica infelice, l'unica a soffrire, non fa ben sperare. è depressa perchè è infelice. temo che la psicanalisi la porterebbe solo a prendere consapevolezza ...di sè e dei suoi bisogni. temo che res non possa farsi grandi illusioni, purtroppo. res, ti butto lì una proposta un po' forte, non so, vediamo ...e farle un po' provare quanto è bella la vita da separati??? cioè, lei è in crisi, non tu, pretendere che si allontani da casa per un periodo, per riflettere serenamente, ma stando tu e le figlie con te nella casa coniugale? lo so che non la puoi obbligare e probabilmente nemmeno te la senti, ma magari trovarsi da sola, con il bellimbusto che passa a fare la visitina ma torna in famiglia, lontana dal suo ambiente, da suo marito (le figlie ovviamente la vedrebbero, ma starebbero a casa con te) ...non è che rinsavisce e comprende che non è poi questa gran figata sfaciare una famiglia? tieni presente che le figlie, se avrete l'affido condiviso come sicuramente vi daranno, portranno stare con te come minimo al 50% del tempo, pur avendo domicilio prevalente presso l'abitazione coniugale, e poi - essendo grandi - potrebbero addirittura decidere di stare prevalentemente con te. forse farle fare un assaggio potrebbe darle la giusta prospettiva. Non so, caro amico, mi spiace tanto, davvero. un abbraccio


mah... mi sa tanto che qui il problema è un po' più serio di quello che immaginiamo noi... e son tanti piccoli particolari che messi insieme, fanno pensare...
a volte ragiona come una tossica, tanto è scentrata la sua scala di priorità.. mah.


----------



## Daniele (18 Maggio 2010)

Che genialata pigliarlo in quel posto per comprensione di una depressione del cavolo da parte di giudici a cui non importa un beneamato fico di questo. La depressione di lei è un buon motivo per fare in modo che le figlie non abbiano il domicilio con la madre, una madre depressa è un pericolo e se sofre di quel male non è lucida per il suo ruolo genitoriale, se lui proprio non vuole mettere in mezzo le figlie dovrà fare in modo di salvarsi un poco il culo, perchè sinceramente se poi fa tutto per lei e poi si trova che lei guarisce e vive con il paraculo del cavolo cosa gli viene in tasca? Un niente, perchè un fedifrago non ringrazia, perchè per un edifrago depresso tutto arà dovuto e naturale. Anna, dimmi che ci guadagna lui ad essere buono e remissivo?
Il plauso del mondo? ma chi se ne fotte del plauso del mondo se poi la tua vita risulterà rovinata e potrebbe cadere lui in depressione, ma credi che la moglie lo aiuterebbe ad uscirne? Ma ti pare? Siamo realisti, un ex permane un ex e come tale lui diventerebbe l'ex marito, il peso del passato con cui deve avere rapporti solo perchè ha dei figli con lui, stop, perchè lui dovrebbe essere così buono con lei solo perchè è depressa? Lui non le deve più nulla, quello che lui fa adesso è solo per suo buon cuore, ma non le deve nulla dal momento che lei lo ha tradito.
Basta con queste donne per cui tutto è dovuto e l'uomo deve essere uomo solo quando va bene e deve piegarsi a 90 quando lei ha bisogno. 
Resistere, tu sei un vero uomo, ma non farti mettere i piedi in testa da una moglie che per me non è depressa, ma sta usando questo modo per avere tutto e farti sentire felice di donare tutto il tuo sangue alla sua felicità con l'altro.


----------



## Amoremio (18 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> mah... mi sa tanto che qui il problema è un po' più serio di quello che immaginiamo noi... e son tanti piccoli particolari che messi insieme, fanno pensare...
> *a volte ragiona come una tossica, tanto è scentrata la sua scala di priorità.. mah*.


 
già!


----------



## ellina69 (18 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> già!


più che una tossica o una depressa a me pare una donna immatura. Probabilmente ha avuto accanto res fin da quando era ragazzina, un uomo solido, protettivo, affidabile ...e ora si è rotta, alla soglia dei 40 ha iniziato una relazione parallella e ora non vuole rinunciare. res, con le sue qualità, lo dà per scontato. Per questo io insistevo duramente con res di non atteggiarsi a padre protettivo, perchè di quel suo ruolo lei si è già stancata e pure da anni. Non è un ruolo "vincente", invece che apprezzarlo, si scoccia, si sente soffocata. E' come una ragazzina che vuole spiccare il volo verso una vita adulta, e immagina (sbagliando purtroppo) di poterla trovare con il bellimbusto sposato. nememno comprende davvero la gravità delle conseguenze, una separazione è un calvario, una grande sofferenza per tutti. per questo suggerivo che - forse - se le facesse assaggiare un pochino cosa vuol dire davvero stare sola ...mah ...che tristezza ...mi spiace tanto


----------



## Anna A (18 Maggio 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> più che una tossica o una depressa a me pare una donna immatura. Probabilmente ha avuto accanto res fin da quando era ragazzina, un uomo solido, protettivo, affidabile ...e ora si è rotta, alla soglia dei 40 ha iniziato una relazione parallella e ora non vuole rinunciare. res, con le sue qualità, lo dà per scontato. Per questo io insistevo duramente con res di non atteggiarsi a padre protettivo, perchè di quel suo ruolo lei si è già stancata e pure da anni. *Non è un ruolo "vincente", invece che apprezzarlo, si scoccia, si sente soffocata. E' come una ragazzina che vuole spiccare il volo verso una vita adulta, e immagina (sbagliando purtroppo) di poterla trovare con il bellimbusto sposato. nememno comprende davvero la gravità delle conseguenze, una separazione è un calvario, una grande sofferenza per tutti. per questo suggerivo che - forse - se le facesse assaggiare un pochino cosa vuol dire davvero stare sola ...mah ...che tristezza ...mi spiace tanto*


sì, ok.. ma i problemi in testa li ha proprio perché ragiona come dici..
no, perché fra un po' daremo a rex anche la colpa di non averla fatta crescere..
questa vicenda è paradigmatica. ecco come e con quali modalità si innescano tutti quei meccanismi pscicologici che si tessono giorno dopo giorno in tanti anni di matrimonio, quando uno o tutti e due si portano dietro traumi mai risolti e insieme ad essi tutta la scia di casini che ne consegue.


----------



## ellina69 (18 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> sì, ok.. ma i problemi in testa li ha proprio perché ragiona come dici..
> no, perché fra un po' daremo a rex anche la colpa di non averla fatta crescere..
> questa vicenda è paradigmatica. ecco come e con quali modalità si innescano tutti quei meccanismi pscicologici che si tessono giorno dopo giorno in tanti anni di matrimonio, quando uno o tutti e due si portano dietro traumi mai risolti e insieme ad essi tutta la scia di casini che ne consegue.


ma quanto ti quoto ...gli irrisolti sono delle mine vaganti, per questo dicevo di non mettersi a fare lo psicologo domestico, perchè quelli ti esplodono in faccia e ti mandano in mille pezzi la vita, lo so bene io con il mio ex.
Io a res non do proprio nessuna colpa, dico solo che il ruolo che si è assunto non è vincente con una che ha tutt'altro per la testa. A dirla tutta io credo che non riuscirà a tenerla, a dirla proprio tutta credo che un uomo così valido troverebbe pure di meglio, ma visto che lui giustamente vuole stare con sua moglie, vuole la sua vita, allora dico NON FARE PIU' IL PADRE CON LEI, perchè lei il padre non lo vuole più, e già da tempo, vuole un uomo, un compagno, e crede (poveretta) di averlo trovato in un amantucolo che è pure sposato. e se anche lui si separasse vedrà che bellezza gestire due separazioni con pure due figlie adolescenti di mezzo. caro res, quasi quasi mi vien da dire di lasciarla andare, visto che soffre così ...sei un uomo intelligente, capace, valido, troverai sicuramente una donna che sarà capace di apprezzare e di condividere queste tue qualità, invece che sentirsene soffocata. però lo so che vuoi lei (lei o la vita che conosci?) e quindi sarà dura ..ci siamo passati in tanti, io per prima.


----------



## Papero (18 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> che genialata... dire tutto alle figlie incolpando la madre in modo tale da tenersi casa e figlie e chi se ne frega se lei sta male ed è depressa..
> detto da te poi.. che tormenti tua madre con le tue paranoie da anni..
> ma prima di pensare al male che fanno gli altri, perché non pensi un attimo a cosa fai tu, facendo vivere in ansia tua mamma da troppo tempo?!:incazzato:


che cattiverie gratuite...


----------



## Anna A (18 Maggio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> che cattiverie gratuite...


e sentiamo un po', genio, sarebbe meglio consigliare a Daniele di continuare a fare stare da cani sua madre?
dai.. già mi ero ripromessa di evitarti.. ma me le tiri proprio fuori dal cilindro del bippe le risposte .


----------



## Illuso (18 Maggio 2010)

*.........secondo me.*

Resistere, 

e basta resistere, se vuoi accelerare la fine di tutto, è ora di agire, di smetterla di piangersi addosso, di psicologi e quant’altro, lascia fuori i figli da stà storiaccia, risolvila da Uomo, vai a prendere lui e sua moglie e metti tutti, tua moglie compresa di fronte alle proprie responsabilità e soprattutto non muoverti da casa tua, fagli capire che oramai non hai nulla da perdere, e dopo aver aperto sto vaso di Pandora (un po’ di casino succederà) rimettiti in trincea a resistere.
Il personaggio che si è insinuato dovrebbe svanire come neve al sole al 90% o quantomeno scegliere se assumersi la RESPONSABILITA’ di iniziare una nuova vita con tua moglie.
Quando il signorino avrà il suo bel daffare con la sua di famiglia, tua moglie capirà che era uno stronzo e rientrerà nei ranghi, o andranno a vivere insieme, e allora pazienza si vede che era un vero amore e tu non puoi farci niente lo stesso, dovrai rassegnarti, e cercherai anzi di spiegare ai ragazzi che sono cose che succedono, e la……….vita continua. Il tuo immobilismo volto alla resistenza e all'immobilismo non ti porterà ad alcun risultato, se non quello di spostare giorno dopo giorno il momento tragico.
Saluti


----------



## Anna A (18 Maggio 2010)

e dico anche un ' altra cosa, a rinforzo di quanto penso riguardo a Daniele.. intanto LUI sa che per lui ho una sorta di quasi affetto filiale come sa che se lo rimprovero è perché io da esterna posso vedere le cose in modo diverso da una madre legata in tutto quello che esiste al figlio e non solo biologicamente.
sono e resto irremovibile sul fatto che un figlio passati i 20... ma per me già i 10, deve sapere come vivere e se non lo sa lo si aiuta ad aiutarsi.. ma non è concepibile che un ragazzo bello, intelligente e sano, continui a tormentare sua madre. no e no.


----------



## Anna A (18 Maggio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Resistere,
> 
> e basta resistere, se vuoi accelerare la fine di tutto, è ora di agire, di smetterla di piangersi addosso, di psicologi e quant’altro, lascia fuori i figli da stà storiaccia, risolvila da Uomo, vai a prendere lui e sua moglie e metti tutti, tua moglie compresa di fronte alle proprie responsabilità e soprattutto non muoverti da casa tua, fagli capire che oramai non hai nulla da perdere, e dopo aver aperto sto vaso di Pandora (un po’ di casino succederà) rimettiti in trincea a resistere.
> Il personaggio che si è insinuato dovrebbe svanire come neve al sole al 90% o quantomeno scegliere se assumersi la RESPONSABILITA’ di iniziare una nuova vita con tua moglie.
> ...


 
altro genio...

il bello è che non ci sarà nessun momento tragico.. i depressi non agiscono.. si lasciano vivere e, a meno chè rex non si trasformi in un drago... tutto resterà come è stato fino ad ora.
semmai, ci sarebbe da chiedergli come ha fatto a farcela fino ad ora..
e lo faccio io.
COME STAI, REX?
perché la cosa triste è che chi crea emergenza attira attenzione, chi cura le emergenze è dato per scontato.
ma ne parleremo meglio con rex quando spero starà meglio.


----------



## Daniele (18 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> e dico anche un ' altra cosa, a rinforzo di quanto penso riguardo a Daniele.. intanto LUI sa che per lui ho una sorta di quasi affetto filiale come sa che se lo rimprovero è perché io da esterna posso vedere le cose in modo diverso da una madre legata in tutto quello che esiste al figlio e non solo biologicamente.
> sono e resto irremovibile sul fatto che un figlio passati i 20... ma per me già i 10, deve sapere come vivere e se non lo sa lo si aiuta ad aiutarsi.. ma non è concepibile che un ragazzo bello, intelligente e sano, continui a tormentare sua madre. no e no.


Lo so anna  è solo che io ho dei danni dentro che anche oggi sono venuti fuori, mi sono trovato in una condizione di smarrimento totale e questo mi porta a fare fatiche incredibili per fare cose normali.


----------



## Papero (18 Maggio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Resistere,
> 
> e basta resistere, se vuoi accelerare la fine di tutto, è ora di agire, di smetterla di piangersi addosso, di psicologi e quant’altro, lascia fuori i figli da stà storiaccia, risolvila da Uomo, vai a prendere lui e sua moglie e metti tutti, tua moglie compresa di fronte alle proprie responsabilità e soprattutto non muoverti da casa tua, fagli capire che oramai non hai nulla da perdere, e dopo aver aperto sto vaso di Pandora (un po’ di casino succederà) rimettiti in trincea a resistere.
> Il personaggio che si è insinuato dovrebbe svanire come neve al sole al 90% o quantomeno scegliere se assumersi la RESPONSABILITA’ di iniziare una nuova vita con tua moglie.
> ...


Quoto illuso, aspetta pure le conclusioni della psic ma poi, secondo me, dovresti agire. Il rapporto con tua moglie è seriamente compromesso e l'unica via d'uscita è metterla di fronte all'intruso, alla moglie dell'intruso e al danno che questo rapporto clandestino di 5 anni ha causato. Resistere, mi metto nei tuoi panni e sto male al pensiero di vedere tua moglie lamentarsi di fronte a te. Credo sia giunta l'ora di metterla di fronte alle proprie responsabilità...


----------



## Daniele (18 Maggio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Resistere, mi metto nei tuoi panni e sto male al pensiero di vedere tua moglie lamentarsi di fronte a te. Credo sia giunta l'ora di metterla di fronte alle proprie responsabilità...


E dirle che è una stronza madornale, perchè sinceramente...lei è una stronza madornale e non capisce di esserlo.
Resistere, tu sei stato tradito perchè lei è profondamente immatura, una ragazzina nel cervello con un corpo da donna, tu l'hai seguita sempre e secondo me ha bisogno di una bella doccia fredda di quello che vuol essere un assaggio di vita vera.
Proponile un mese fuori di casa, senza vivere con te e le figlie, proponile che l'aiuti a trovare un appartamento arredato per quel mese ma che non pagherai nulla, dovrà fare tutto da sola, i soldi e tutto e sinceramente  fatti pagare la psicoterapia finito tutto, pedrchè è lei che ha problemi ed è lei che deve prendersi le sue responsabilità. Resistere, anche se è piccola nella capa, non devi mai fare il suo gioco e compatirla per la sfiga che ha, lei non ha sfiga, lei si è creata tutto questo schifo.


----------



## Luigi III (18 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> E dirle che è una stronza madornale, perchè sinceramente...lei è una stronza madornale e non capisce di esserlo.
> Resistere, tu sei stato tradito perchè lei è profondamente immatura, una ragazzina nel cervello con un corpo da donna, tu l'hai seguita sempre e secondo me ha bisogno di una bella doccia fredda di quello che vuol essere un assaggio di vita vera.
> Proponile un mese fuori di casa, senza vivere con te e le figlie, proponile che l'aiuti a trovare un appartamento arredato per quel mese ma che non pagherai nulla, dovrà fare tutto da sola, i soldi e tutto e sinceramente fatti pagare la psicoterapia finito tutto, pedrchè è lei che ha problemi ed è lei che deve prendersi le sue responsabilità. Resistere, anche se è piccola nella capa, non devi mai fare il suo gioco e compatirla per la sfiga che ha, lei non ha sfiga, lei si è creata tutto questo schifo.


 Giusto! Condivido in pieno. Una che ha tradito 5 anni e ora è, poverina!, confusa e bisognosa dello psicologo merita solo di essere mandata a stendere, dato che se n'è totalmente infischiata del marito e della famiglia per pensare ai c. suoi!


----------



## tinkerbell (18 Maggio 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Giusto! Condivido in pieno. Una che ha tradito 5 anni e ora è, poverina!, confusa e bisognosa dello psicologo merita solo di essere mandata a stendere, dato che se n'è totalmente infischiata del marito e della famiglia per pensare ai c. suoi!


Adesso mi è venuto in mente che forse a res piace proprio la tesi della depressione totale perchè così pensa di poter in qualche modo riprendersi il ruolo di guida e "i pantaloni in casa li porto io" che - pur lui non avendolo affatto capito - si era smarrito 5 anni fa... perchè, ripeto fino allo sfinimento, la decisione di tirar giù per 5 anni le mutandine (scusa res!) e la decisione di prender per il didietro il marito (scusa res!) non faceva di lei una donna tanto minorata psichicamente nè depressa nè tantomeno incapace di intendere e di volere.... forse res vuole inconsciamente riprendersi così il suo ruolo..... lei lo sfianca coi suoi piagnucolosi "aiutami" e lui aiutandola pensa di avere ancora un ruolo che ha perso 5 anni orsono.... insomma, res, ma lo hai capito che lei in questi 5 anni è cambiata? hai capito res che tu in questi ultime 5 settimane (o quanto è che lo sai) dovresti aver cambiato atteggiamento verso lei e te stesso?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Maggio 2010)

Concordo con voi però io sono più sintetica


----------



## Illuso (18 Maggio 2010)

Vuoi che le cose si aggiustino in un modo o nell'altro ? vai a farti una bella chiaccherata con la moglie dell' omuncolo, e la fai finita con tutta stà buriana, le donne, sono molto più risolute, vero Persa?
I migliori cecchini sono donne.


----------



## tinkerbell (18 Maggio 2010)

Adesso gli insinuo la serpe del dubbio.... le donne son più risolute: perfetto, la moglie lo caccia di casa, tirandogli la vligia dietro... indovina un pò che farà lui? continuerà a palesarsi nella vita dell'unica donna che la valigia dietro non gliela ha tirata...però, ti ricordo ancora, sei tu che scegli (e dici a lui) che deve star fuori dalle balle, non la tua lei... io, se proprio con qualcuno devo parlare, mi farei un incontro a tre: tu, tua moglie e il suo quinquennale moroso.... dopo di che, se lei dovesse a 6 occhi dare a lui il due di picche potrebbe lì sì partire la tua velata minaccia che se manco questo "umiliarti" e voler fare il comprensivo è servito allora magari il prossimo sarà un incontro a 4 bocche e 8 occhi con la di lui consorte....


----------



## Amarax (18 Maggio 2010)

Intanto non abbiamo altre notizie?


----------



## Amarax (18 Maggio 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Giusto! Condivido in pieno. Una che ha tradito 5 anni e ora è, poverina!, confusa e bisognosa dello psicologo merita solo di essere mandata a stendere, dato che se n'è totalmente infischiata del marito e della famiglia per pensare ai c. suoi!


 

:unhappy: già... 
a te come va?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Maggio 2010)

Io scherzavo.
Resistere vuol resistere e se non sarà possibile ricostruire prenderà le sue decisioni.
Credo anche che lui stia mescolando troppe cose: il tradimento, il rapporto attuale con la moglie, la depressione (pregressa o no, endogena o esogena) della moglie, le figlie, l'affidamento delle stesse e, di consegnuenza, l'assegnazione della casa famigliare,...
Invece credo che dovrebbe considerare solo se lui vuole stare davvero con questa donna, dversa da come la pensava, e se crede possibile una ricostruzione se lei crede di essere vittima di questa situazione.
Il resto son cose che andranno valutate e a cui si possono trovare soluzioni dignitose.


----------



## resistere (19 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io scherzavo.
> Resistere vuol resistere e se non sarà possibile ricostruire prenderà le sue decisioni.
> Credo anche che lui stia mescolando troppe cose: il tradimento, il rapporto attuale con la moglie, la depressione (pregressa o no, endogena o esogena) della moglie, le figlie, l'affidamento delle stesse e, di consegnuenza, l'assegnazione della casa famigliare,...
> Invece credo che dovrebbe considerare solo se lui vuole stare davvero con questa donna, dversa da come la pensava, e se crede possibile una ricostruzione se lei crede di essere vittima di questa situazione.
> Il resto son cose che andranno valutate e a cui si possono trovare soluzioni dignitose.


Mi scuso con tutti voi, dovrei rispondere a tutti, ma per motivi di lavoro ieri non ho potuto. Prendo a pretesto questo intervento di persa/ritrovata per fare alcune considerazioni.
Qui ci sono troppe cose in ballo. Mi sembro un aquilone sospinto dal vento. Quando il vento tira più forte volteggio e faccio vedere i numerosi colori di cui sono fatto, ma quando il vento si placa mi abbasso e quasi tocco terra, per poi riprendere quando c'è un alito di vento in più.
E' vero ci sono troppe cose in ballo. E prendere una decisione è sempre difficile. Mia moglie è diversa da come la pensavo. Se mi starà bene cos'ì com'è, una volta che starà meglio psicologicamente, allora deciderò di continuare con lei altrimenti mi farò carico dei miei interessi umani(figlie, etc.) ed economici  e andrò avanti da solo. Per adesso continuo così .Naturalmente terapia di coppia. Ci  sentiamo presto. Grazie a tutti.


----------



## ellina69 (19 Maggio 2010)

ti siamo vicini. tienici aggiornati. un abbraccio grande


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2010)

Resistere dimmi però una cosa, la terapia se la paga lei? Oppure la paghi tu? Guarda che questo è importante sai? Se la paghi tu ti metti ancora come persona superiore a lei ad aiutarla e lei accetta passivamente, se dovesse pagarsela da se si capirebbe se vuole davvero stare bene e se sta davvero male, perchè se le scocciasse tirare fuori i suoi soldi la cosa sarebbe evidente, vorrebbe dire che non ha problemi e che si è inventata tutto per rendere meno brutta la sua situazione. Parliamo chiaro, se lei avesse deciso di tradirti solo per la trasgressione sarebbe osceno anche per lei, mettersi davanti al fatto che lo ha fatto per sesso e non perchè ha problemi sarebbe una cosa orribile.
Posso dirti di per certo che la mia ex mi disse di avermi tradito perchè sentiva un non sa cosa come una costrizione nel rapporto...poi purtroppo la verità mi è stata detta ma ancor prima la lessi. La mia ex mi tradì perchè voleva sentirsi bella davanti ad un fesso, perchè era ovvio che lo fosse per me e considera che la storia di tua moglie con il pirla sarà partita per questo, poi ci si crea delle bugie. La verità è forse che non si ama il proprio partner e cheè certo che non si ama l'amante, è solo troppo brutto dire che si ha l'amante perchè si ha oglia di fare giri di più giostre.


----------



## ellina69 (19 Maggio 2010)

macchè farle pagare la terapia, ma per favore !!!!
daniele, la differenza con la tua ex, è che resistere e sua moglie hanno una storia di decenni alle spalle, due figlie, una famiglia. Non si butta via tutto così. I motivi per cui accade un tradimento in una coppia che sta insieme da sei lustri, sono complessi e non così banali come li esponi tu. e - soprattutto - non esiste un unico colpevole. resistere fa bene a cercare di recuperare la loro vita, perchè questa è oltre metà vita insieme. il problema, semmai, è verificare se anche sua moglie ne ha voglia. Perchè l'impresa titanica della ricostruzione va fatta necessariamente in due, convinti e determinati. Ora lei sembrerebbe presa da tutt'altro, da se stessa principalmente.


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> Perchè l'impresa titanica della ricostruzione va fatta necessariamente in due, convinti e determinati. Ora lei sembrerebbe presa da tutt'altro, da se stessa principalmente.


Secondo me invece l'impresa della ricostruzione deve essere fatta in due, ma le basi, le fondamenta deve mettercele solo il traditore e non sperare che il tradito ci dia una mano. Colpe? Le colpe sono solo del traditore, quelle che adduce contro il coniuge sono stronzate che dopo se rinsavisce si rende conto essere tali, la realtà è chi radisce lo fa perchè è una prsona debole, forse non cresciuta in un lato del proprio carattere e quindi adulta in quasi tutti tranne che quello. Io mi chiedo come resistere possa accettare le lamentele di lei che non può più volare, figlie o non figlie le direi di provare a volare si...ma dal decimo piano perchè non ha capito nulla di cosa significa fare del male e che lei lo h fatto e che avrebbe da vergognarsi. Un poco di realtà in quella testolina da bimba che si ritrova adesso le farebbe non dico bene, ma di certo farebbe bene a resistere che in questa condizione è la parte che ha subito il torto. Secondo me resistere ancora sbaglia a vedere lei come una poverina...lei è una stronza e lo dimostra non comprendendo il dolore che lui nasconde. Con tutto il dispiacere per resistere, ma tu sei capace di vivere insieme ad una donna per cui se stessa vale più di te e delle sue figlie? Sei sicuro di volere una donna così bambina fino alla fine dei tuoi giorni? Si una così ti fa sentire importante, perchè è indifesa ed è da proteggere, ma fa le tipiche marachelle da bambina ma rapportate in un mondo adulto. Resistere, è così grandioso questo senso di essere forte e capace che ti da lei e che nessuna donna normale ti darebbe?


----------



## Brady (20 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> [...]*la sua vita interiore è un mistero che condividerà solo come e quando vorrà farlo, come è nel diritto di qualsiasi essere umano: il matrimonio( o comunque il rapporto di coppia) NON OBBLIGA a condividere tutto col partner*


Se si è d'accordo fin dall'inizio. Diverso è se il partner è convinto che tu condivida (almeno determinate cose) e invece non lo fai. In tal caso lo stai ingannando.



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> [...] *Io, per esempio, distinguo tra sesso e amore, e so bene cosa significa, per me, avere una rapporto d'amore (come con mio marito) e una pura relazione sessuale( come coi miei amanti):*


Sei sicura che anche tuo marito sia d'accordo su questa distinzione? In tal caso buon per voi ma spero che anche lui si faccia altrettante trombatine in allegria col tuo benestare. Ma se è così....



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> [...] Come ti dicevo, mi trovo nella situazione di tua moglie, anche se nel mio caso non si tratta di 5 anni, *e mio marito non sa tutto[...]*


...se è un diritto concordato perché non gli dici tutto?...


----------



## Amoremio (20 Maggio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...se è un diritto concordato perché non gli dici tutto?...


 
brady, sei un brutalone insensibile   


al marito non si dice per non farlo soffrire e per non privarlo della possibilità di avere una moglie soddisfatta

e per consentire a lui tutta questa fittizia felicità ci si sobbarca sì una sofferenza esistenziale, ma pensa "che bello per lui":mexican:


----------



## marziam83 (20 Maggio 2010)

Leggendo la tua storia, ho immaginato cosa avrei sentito se mio marito mi avesse confessato una cosa del genere o se fossi stata io a tradire (cosa su cui ci avevo pensato).... e' tremedo ferire le persone che amiamo ma varie volte la passione ci rende ciechi


----------



## Brady (20 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> brady, sei un brutalone insensibile
> 
> 
> al marito non si dice per non farlo soffrire e per non privarlo della possibilità di avere una moglie soddisfatta
> ...


Stupido io che faccio domande ovvie e indelicate...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brady (20 Maggio 2010)

marziam83 ha detto:


> Leggendo la tua storia, ho immaginato cosa avrei sentito se mio marito mi avesse confessato una cosa del genere o se fossi stata io a tradire (cosa su cui ci avevo pensato).... e' tremedo ferire le persone che amiamo ma varie volte la passione ci rende ciechi


ciao Marziam
non so se sei una nuova utente, ma per me sì, quindi piacere di conoscerti.
Se il tuo commento era riferito alla storia di Resistere, bisogna tenere conto che la "cecità" della moglie è durata 5 anni...
Passione o non passione, in questo lasso di tempo, non dico un cane guida, ma almeno un bastone per tastare il terreno uno se lo procura...
Neanche nelle storie ufficiali la passione, mediamente, dura così tanto.
Le ragioni vanno trovate altrove.


----------



## resistere (26 Maggio 2010)

Nulla di nuovo per il momento. Domani solita seduta con la psic in 2. Da sola , mi dispiace ma non ci va più. Ogni volta che ci va è peggio.Ho anch'io problemi per cui vado con mia moglie.

Domani vi aggiorno.

Un saluto a tutti voi.


----------



## tinkerbell (26 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Nulla di nuovo per il momento. Domani solita seduta con la psic in 2. *Da sola , mi dispiace ma non ci va più*. Ogni volta che ci va è peggio.Ho anch'io problemi per cui vado con mia moglie.
> 
> Domani vi aggiorno.
> 
> Un saluto a tutti voi.


Grande!


----------



## Anna A (26 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Nulla di nuovo per il momento. Domani solita seduta con la psic in 2.* Da sola , mi dispiace ma non ci va più.* Ogni volta che ci va è peggio.Ho anch'io problemi per cui vado con mia moglie.
> 
> Domani vi aggiorno.
> 
> Un saluto a tutti voi.


molto, moltissimo, moltissimissimo male..
temevo questo.


----------



## Anna A (26 Maggio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Grande!


ma grande cosa?
non vuole più andarci da sola perché è arrivato il momento di affronatare quello che lei non vuole affrontare, il che vuol dire cosa secondo te?


----------



## resistere (26 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma grande cosa?
> non vuole più andarci da sola perché è arrivato il momento di affronatare quello che lei non vuole affrontare, il che vuol dire cosa secondo te?


sono io che mi sono stancato ad essere messo da parte sulla terapia di coppia.
Se deve dire qualcosa anche di antipatico sono pronto ad ascoltare. e io a dire tutto ciò che penso. 
Non si può giocare sempre a fioretto. Quello è un luogo protetto per cui...... andiamo


----------



## resistere (26 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> sono io che mi sono stancato ad essere messo da parte sulla terapia di coppia.
> Se deve dire qualcosa anche di antipatico sono pronto ad ascoltare. e io a dire tutto ciò che penso.
> Non si può giocare sempre a fioretto. Quello è un luogo protetto per cui...... andiamo


e poi la depressione è molto migliorata. In questo periodo mi sono messo da parte e non ho assolutamente interferito con mia moglie. Ma ora lei va meglio per cui ho anch'io bisogno della psic. per esprimere i miei pensieri. Mia moglie non ha detto che non vuole andare da sola. Per cui si va insieme e si vede come stiamo messi. 
Domani vi aggiorno.


----------



## ellina69 (26 Maggio 2010)

se non ho capito male è res che ha deciso e in un certo senso imposto di andare insieme. mi sembra tutto sommato una buona cosa. primo perchè comunque è una reazione, che lo può fare sentire meno impotente e passivo e può fare capire alla moglie che non è che lui sia lì a sopportare tutto senza fare proprio niente; e secondo magari davvero può essere utile a loro come coppia. e visto che res ha dato molto peso alla terapia di coppia che almeno ci vada. sì, bene, credo ti stia facendo bene


----------



## resistere (27 Maggio 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> se non ho capito male è res che ha deciso e in un certo senso imposto di andare insieme. mi sembra tutto sommato una buona cosa. primo perchè comunque è una reazione, che lo può fare sentire meno impotente e passivo e può fare capire alla moglie che non è che lui sia lì a sopportare tutto senza fare proprio niente; e secondo magari davvero può essere utile a loro come coppia. e visto che res ha dato molto peso alla terapia di coppia che almeno ci vada. sì, bene, credo ti stia facendo bene


:up:


----------



## Amarax (27 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> e poi la depressione è molto migliorata. In questo periodo mi sono messo da parte e non ho assolutamente interferito con mia moglie. Ma ora lei va meglio per cui ho anch'io bisogno della psic. per esprimere i miei pensieri. Mia moglie non ha detto che non vuole andare da sola. Per cui si va insieme e si vede come stiamo messi.
> Domani vi aggiorno.


 
e allora? 
giovanotto aspettiamo cosa è successo...


----------



## resistere (28 Maggio 2010)

SOFFOCARE

E' questa la parola chiave. Io negli anni ho soffocato mia moglie .Voi direte con cosa? 
Con il mio carisma, la mia situazione di uomo speciale, nel saper ascoltare e dare indicazioni e consigli a tutti. E' questo ciò che mi contesta mia moglie. Se lei aveva amicizie e me le presentava, dopo qualche tempo non parlavano più di lei, ma di me. Se si invitavano amici a casa le dicevano di quanto lei fosse fortunata ad avere un uomo (io) così. In pratica secondo mia moglie tutto ciò che lei faceva non veniva valutato nella giusta maniera. Insomma si è sempre sentita "inferiore" a me. Tanto che le ultime amicizie che frequentava non me le presentava più. In questo caso era lei che dominava e veniva apprezzata.E in queste amicizie ha trovato la persona che la "comprendeva" e sapeva capire quanto invece lei era speciale. In pratica le impedivo di crescere intellettualmente.
Questo è il motivo che ci porterà forse alla separazione. 
A me dispiace molto, perchè avrebbe potuto dirmelo in tempo. 
Io so ascoltare e mettermi sempre in gioco, ma lei mi ha detto che qualche anno fa non era pronta a dirmelo in quanto non aveva acquisito la sicurezza che ha oggi. Mi dispiace da morire di averle dato questa sofferenza, ma io sono fatto così. Mi piace intervenire sulle discussioni e dire il mio pensiero sulle cose.A parti invertite, se lo avesse fatto mia moglie , sarei stato orgoglioso della sua intelligenza, e capacità di intervento. Invece questa cosa e lo dico con le lacrime agli occhi come ho in questo momento, a lei ha creato un gran malessere, fino a cercare in altri  ciò di cui aveva bisogno. Negli ultimi tempi mi ero accorto in parte di questa sua sofferenza e avevo consigliato a lei di prendersi più spazi, ma non è stato sufficiente. Il mio matrimonio è appeso ormai ad un lumicino. Ed è triste essere paragonato ad una Ferrari e sentirmi esaltare le grandi capacità che io ho e poi e vedere  la propria moglie salire  su una Opel Corsa, in cui lei si trova a proprio agio. Ho un grande tristezza, anche perchè nel rapporto ho dato tutta la mia generosità e francamente poco mi interessa il giudizio della gente sulla mia persona.
Ora continuerò fino alla fine a resistere, ma ora so da cosa è scaturita la nostra crisi. Ho una tristezza infinita.


----------



## Amarax (28 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> SOFFOCARE
> 
> E' questa la parola chiave. Io negli anni ho soffocato mia moglie .Voi direte con cosa?
> Con il mio carisma, la mia situazione di uomo speciale, nel saper ascoltare e dare indicazioni e consigli a tutti. E' questo ciò che mi contesta mia moglie. Se lei aveva amicizie e me le presentava, dopo qualche tempo non parlavano più di lei, ma di me. Se si invitavano amici a casa le dicevano di quanto lei fosse fortunata ad avere un uomo (io) così. In pratica secondo mia moglie tutto ciò che lei faceva non veniva valutato nella giusta maniera. Insomma si è sempre sentita "inferiore" a me. Tanto che le ultime amicizie che frequentava non me le presentava più. In questo caso era lei che dominava e veniva apprezzata.E in queste amicizie ha trovato la persona che la "comprendeva" e sapeva capire quanto invece lei era speciale. In pratica le impedivo di crescere intellettualmente.
> ...


 
Res, 
in genere ci si dispera se si ha un compagno poco presente o poco presentabile. Del contrario non l'ho mai sentito.
In genere ci si vanta di come è bravo, intelligente, preparato il marito.
Lei, quindi, è entrata in competizione con te e si è sentita perdente nel paragone. Paragone che non avrebbe mai dovuto insorgere. Perchè lo ha fatto? Te lo può dire solo lei.
Il tuo affrontare il suo tradimento così le avrà dato il colpo di grazia.
Con il dolore nel cuore ti dico...non resistere più.
Se hai una possibilità di ottenere il suo ritorno "davvero", corpo ed anima è se ti allontani da lei.
Così come stai facendo si sentirà piuttosto schiacciata dalla tua personalità


----------



## Eliade (28 Maggio 2010)

Ciao resistere, ho sempre seguito la tua storia, anche se non sono mai intervenuta. Ora però sento di doverti dire due paroline, io non sono sposata e non lo sono mai stata. Siccome sarò molto dura e magari sparerò qualche giudizio idiota, per cui se preferisci, salta tutto.














Io credo che tutte le motivazioni che ti ha riportato tua moglie, siano soltanto una marea di incredibili cazzate. Non ultimo il soffocamento della tua personalità...se così fosse tua moglie doveva essere in uno stato di talmente tanta agitazione, talmente tanta rabbia nel vederti così perfetto (in confronto a lei) che doveva scattare al primo tuo "sprizzo" di perfezione. Doveva dar di matto molto prima e senza la presenza dell'amante. Oltretutto una motivazione come quella del soffocamento doveva generare un'invidia tale che appunto non poteva essere sopportata così a lungo. Dici che il tradimento fosse una sorta di rivendicazione per questo soffocamento?? Mah ci credo poco: quale miglior _vendetta_ per un uomo perfetto se non quella di abbandonarlo.
poi certo se lei si considera molto inferiore a te e piuttosto mediocre, l'aver scelto un _mentecatto_ (credo sia così stato definito l'altro) come amante, può aver portato alle stelle il suo ego.    
Due: la depressione. Amesso e non concesso che la depressione esiste..chissà perchè la si tira fuori dopo aver scoperto il tradimento. Senza offesa è una balla troppo grande ed inflazionata per poter essere considerata vera. Tanto più che, come diceva qualcuno, non sembrava così depressa quando ti tradiva, se poi ci aggiungiamo che non ti sei mai accorto di nulla....
Lei ha già fatto una scelta, non ti vuole più (e secondo me si sente e vede ancora con l'altro) solo che non ha le balls per lasciarti. La depressione, poi la terapia, poi la marcia indietro sui rapporti, ora l'hai sempre soffocata, sono tutte "tattiche" affinchè sia tu a prendere la decisione per lei..così che, magari, lei non debba dire i veri motivi della vostra separazione, lasciando su di te il paso della decisione (ancora una volta).
Il resistere ora può avere dei vantaggi e svatanggi sia per te e per lei.
Svantaggi per te: soffri a rimenere con lei.
Svantaggi per lei: ti ha ancora tra le scatole, deve ancora essere depressa, ecc...
Vantaggi per te: non le dai la soddisfazione di accollarti una decisione che è dipesa solo ed esclusivamente da suoi comportamenti errati. Una sorta di vendetta insomma.
Vantaggi per lei: è costretta ad assumersi le sue responsabilità e crescere un po', che forse dal suo punto di vista è più uno svantaggio.


Ciao e scusa il tono molto forte.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Maggio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ciao resistere, ho sempre seguito la tua storia, anche se non sono mai intervenuta. Ora però sento di doverti dire due paroline,* io non sono sposata e non lo sono mai stata*. Siccome sarò molto dura e magari sparerò qualche giudizio idiota, per cui se preferisci, salta tutto.
> 
> Io credo che tutte le motivazioni che ti ha riportato tua moglie, siano soltanto una marea di incredibili cazzate. Non ultimo il soffocamento della tua personalità...se così fosse tua moglie doveva essere in uno stato di talmente tanta agitazione, talmente tanta rabbia nel vederti così perfetto (in confronto a lei) che doveva scattare al primo tuo "sprizzo" di perfezione. *Doveva dar di matto molto prima e senza la presenza dell'amante*. Oltretutto una motivazione come quella del soffocamento doveva generare un'invidia tale che appunto non poteva essere sopportata così a lungo. Dici che il tradimento fosse una sorta di rivendicazione per questo soffocamento?? Mah ci credo poco: quale miglior _vendetta_ per un uomo perfetto se non quella di abbandonarlo.
> poi certo se lei si considera molto inferiore a te e piuttosto mediocre, l'aver scelto un _mentecatto_ (credo sia così stato definito l'altro) come amante, può aver portato alle stelle il suo ego.
> ...


Se non sei sposata e se non lo sei mai stata non puoi immaginare cosa significhi essere donna all'interno del matrimonio. L'educazione che viene impartita a noi donne a riguardo non prevede che si possa scattare al primo sprizzo, che si possa dare di matto per le cose che ci danno fastidio del partner...ci viene insegnato piuttosto a valutare, ad accettare, a sopportare....e in alcune persone,alla lunga, questo può comportare una lenta ma inesorabile discesa verso la depressione: perchè non si può sempre mandar giù tutto. Sicuramente anche res, nel corso della sua vita matrimoniale, ha a suo volta sopportato la moglie, ma la sua personalità più positiva e propositiva e la sua situazione lavorativa e sociale più che soddisfacente, unite al fatto che è maschio ( e questo non va sottovalutato , in quanto una figura maschile preponderante nella coppia non crea disagio nell'opinione pubblica come quando a mettersi più in mostra è la parte femminile) lo hanno reso più "forte".

Quindi secondo me non si tratta di una questione di "avere le palle" per lasciare, o di mettere in pratica delle tattiche per farsi lasciare......

E' vero che lei ha messo in atto dei comportamenti errati, ma non errati nei confronti del marito, piuttosto nei confronti di sè stessa.....


----------



## Eliade (28 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Se non sei sposata e se non lo sei mai stata non puoi immaginare cosa significhi essere donna all'interno del matrimonio.


Eventualmente non posso saperlo, ma immaginarlo si. L'ho premesso che non sono sposata, quindi non vedo il motivo di questa specificazione. 



> L'educazione che viene impartita a noi donne a riguardo non prevede che si possa scattare al primo sprizzo, che si possa dare di matto per le cose che ci danno fastidio del partner...ci viene insegnato piuttosto a valutare, ad accettare, a sopportare....e in alcune persone,alla lunga, questo può comportare una lenta ma inesorabile discesa verso la depressione: perchè non si può sempre mandar giù tutto.


Ma che discorsi sono?? Insegnare a valutare, accettare, sopportare?? Mi sa che mi sono persa qualche lezione....:condom:
Lo puoi fare quando c'è qualche imperfezione del partner, e allora ci passi sopra.
Se questo malessere della moglie fosse stato così sentito e vero, sarebbe sbottata molto prima. Una volta sopporti, due, tre...accumuli tensione e fastidio per verso chi ti fa sentire soffocata e alla quarta sbotti. Almeno una volta, dico una dovresti aver mostrato una certa intolleranza alla perfezione del partner..però chissà perchè resistere non sembra esserse mai accorto.
E se anche questo suo malessere fosse vero, questa suo lento declino dovrebbe portarla ad una crisi personale che nulla avrebbe a che vedere col tradimento. Sono due cose che secondo me non vanno proprio insieme, a meno che non si abbia qualche grave patologia psichica (e la depressione non è contemplata).
Io la penso così...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Maggio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Eventualmente non posso saperlo, ma immaginarlo si. L'ho premesso che non sono sposata, quindi non vedo il motivo di questa specificazione.
> 
> Ma che discorsi sono?? Insegnare a valutare, accettare, sopportare?? Mi sa che mi sono persa qualche lezione....:condom:
> Lo puoi fare quando c'è qualche imperfezione del partner, e allora ci passi sopra.
> ...


Mah....forse perchè era troppo pieno di sè? Specifico che non si tratta di un'accusa nei suoi confronti, solo di una domanda.
Si sa, senza voler generalizzare troppo, che i maschi all'interno del matrimonio imparano a dare per scontate e dovute certe cose, come ad esempio l'amore e la devozione della moglie nei loro confronti.

In quanto alla crisi personale...certo che non ha nulla a che fare col tradimento. 
E' lei che ha confuso le due cose, che forse ha pensato di risolvere o alleviare una cosa con l'altra, e a questo mi riferivo parlando dei comportamenti errati che le si sono ritorti contro.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> SOFFOCARE
> 
> E' questa la parola chiave. Io negli anni ho soffocato mia moglie .Voi direte con cosa?
> Con il mio carisma, la mia situazione di uomo speciale, nel saper ascoltare e dare indicazioni e consigli a tutti. E' questo ciò che mi contesta mia moglie. Se lei aveva amicizie e me le presentava, dopo qualche tempo non parlavano più di lei, ma di me. Se si invitavano amici a casa le dicevano di quanto lei fosse fortunata ad avere un uomo (io) così. In pratica secondo mia moglie tutto ciò che lei faceva non veniva valutato nella giusta maniera. Insomma si è sempre sentita "inferiore" a me. Tanto che le ultime amicizie che frequentava non me le presentava più. In questo caso era lei che dominava e veniva apprezzata.E in queste amicizie ha trovato la persona che la "comprendeva" e sapeva capire quanto invece lei era speciale. In pratica le impedivo di crescere intellettualmente.
> ...


Questa bufala è stata rifilata anche a me...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Maggio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Eventualmente non posso saperlo, ma immaginarlo si. L'ho premesso che non sono sposata, quindi non vedo il motivo di questa specificazione.
> 
> Ma che discorsi sono?? Insegnare a valutare, accettare, sopportare?? Mi sa che mi sono persa qualche lezione....:condom:
> Lo puoi fare quando c'è qualche imperfezione del partner, e allora ci passi sopra.
> ...


 Che è una bufala l'ho detto anch'io.
Ma è una bufala nella misura in cui scarica sul tradito problemi suoi.
Credo che il vissuto di inadeguatezza sia molto spesso alla base del tradimento, ma da qui allo scaricare sul tradito la "colpa" di essere una persona sicura ed equilibrata ...ce ne corre!!


----------



## Eliade (28 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mah....forse perchè era troppo pieno di sè? Specifico che non si tratta di un'accusa nei suoi confronti, solo di una domanda. Si sa, senza voler generalizzare troppo, che i maschi all'interno del matrimonio imparano a dare per scontate e dovute certe cose, come ad esempio l'amore e la devozione della moglie nei loro confronti.


 Ma guarda, io prendo per buono quello che scrive resistere, visto che l'altra campana non c'è. 
Mi sembra strano che non abbia notato un certo stato d'animo non troppo integro nella moglie. Sai quelle sensazioni che hai guardando chi vedi tutti i giorni, che ti porta a dire: "Tutto ok? C'è qualcosa che non va?". Una, due, tre volte...e che cavolo! Qui si parla di anni e anni di convivenza. Sono sposati dal 1988!
Due sono le cose, o la moglie è stata troppo brava a _sopportare_, oppure lui è effettivamente troppo pieno di se.
Io continuo a non ritenerla una _motivazione_ valida.


----------



## Eliade (28 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che è una bufala l'ho detto anch'io.
> Ma è una bufala nella misura in cui scarica sul tradito problemi suoi.
> Credo che il vissuto di inadeguatezza sia molto spesso alla base del tradimento, ma da qui allo scaricare sul tradito la "colpa" di essere una persona sicura ed equilibrata ...ce ne corre!!


 Quoto!


----------



## perdutamente (28 Maggio 2010)

Ma questo senso di inferiorità, lei lo prova solo rispetto a te?


----------



## Luigi III (29 Maggio 2010)

Res, sono 5 anni che quella donna che dorme con te ti tradisce e sarebbe colpa tua perché l'hai soffocata con la tua personalità? Ma che minchiate sono queste? Smettila di darti la colpa. Per quel che è la mia esperienza, in cui ci sono delle notevoli convergenze con la tua, la verità è spesso molto più semplice di quello che ci si immagina: lei ha conosciuto quello, ci è stata insieme e le piaceva così la tresca è continuata degradando a farsa, per lei, il vostro matrimonio. Se con te stava tanto male perché la soffocavi avrebbe dovuto lasciarti, invece che continuare a tradirti fottendosene beatamente di te. Sinceramente, Res: una donna capace di tanto merita il tuo amore?


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> SOFFOCARE
> 
> E' questa la parola chiave. Io negli anni ho soffocato mia moglie .Voi direte con cosa?
> Con il mio carisma, la mia situazione di uomo speciale, nel saper ascoltare e dare indicazioni e consigli a tutti. E' questo ciò che mi contesta mia moglie. Se lei aveva amicizie e me le presentava, dopo qualche tempo non parlavano più di lei, ma di me. Se si invitavano amici a casa le dicevano di quanto lei fosse fortunata ad avere un uomo (io) così. In pratica secondo mia moglie tutto ciò che lei faceva non veniva valutato nella giusta maniera. Insomma si è sempre sentita "inferiore" a me. Tanto che le ultime amicizie che frequentava non me le presentava più. In questo caso era lei che dominava e veniva apprezzata.E in queste amicizie ha trovato la persona che la "comprendeva" e sapeva capire quanto invece lei era speciale. In pratica le impedivo di crescere intellettualmente.
> ...





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che è una bufala l'ho detto anch'io.
> Ma *è una bufala nella misura in cui scarica sul tradito problemi suoi*.
> Credo che il vissuto di inadeguatezza sia molto spesso alla base del tradimento, ma *da qui allo scaricare sul tradito la "colpa" di essere una persona sicura ed equilibrata* ...ce ne corre!!


A me, leggendo quanto riporta resistere, non salta all'occhio che lei abbia cercato di scaricare su di lui la colpa...
Pare invece che lei riconosca i propri limiti, la propria inadeguatezza, di fronte alla "perfezione" (almeno cos' avvertita da lei) del marito..

Così come riconosca di aver preso una propria strada per gratificarsi, laddove non trovava gratificazioni dalla condivisione di amici, uscite etc col marito...

Chi lo dice che il tradire non sia un rafforzativo del proprio ego? ANZI!

Poi si scivola sulla "teoria" del "...era meglio manifestarlo, parlarne, esplodere..."...nella pratica il malessere che si prova porta appunto a propri percorsi di autonomia, di scelte, anche sbagliate, ma proprie, non condivise, di ricerca di qualcuno alla propria altezza (o bassezza che dir si voglia), ma comunque su un livello che non è più quello del proprio partner...

Leggo anche la profonda tristezza di resistere che si rende conto di poter fare ben poco, essendo lui così e rendendosi conto di non potersi "avvicinare" a ciò che avrebbe consentito a sua moglie di stargli vicino, di sentirsi sullo stesso piano. 
Tristezza che si traduce anche, e forse per la prima volta da quando scrive qui, nel descrivere la moglie come sostanzialmente "limitata", non in grado di reggere od intervenire nelle discussioni come fa lui...di una che si accontenta, fondamentalmente, che sceglie appunto la opel corsa e non la ferrari...

Tristezza infine a cui lo porta il dover prendere atto che lo squilibrio nel rapporto è tale da esser praticamente irrecuperabile...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Maggio 2010)

Io ho percepito solo un prendere atto di quel che lei ha riferito come un suo proprio vissuto di disagio e inadeguatezza senza che Resistere lo condividesse.
Si può essere disinvolti e socievoli e non considerare una mancanza non esserlo, ma capire che possa essere considerata tale da chi non ha queste caratteristiche.
Del resto ognuno ha pregi e difetti e talvolta è pure opinabile quali siano gli uni e quali gli altri.
Trovo che sia una bufala trovare nelle definite sicurezze del partner una ragione per il tradimento, non semplicemente perché se ne dovrebbe parlare, ma soprattutto perché mi paiono alibi a posteriori. Se le ragioni fossero primarie e risiedessero appunto nelle supposte virtù del tradito il matrimonio non sarebbe durato decenni, se già ci si fosse arrivati. Le ragioni sono nel vissuto di inaguatezza, certo, ma dipendente da cose indipendenti dal partner che invece è stato probabilmente scelto perché compessasse quei vuoti. Certo può accadere che poi la compensazione non avvenga e si preferisca qualcuno che in nessun modo possa far sentire inadeguato...


----------



## Anna A (29 Maggio 2010)

va bene. rex sei un mattoncino.
agli altri è sfuggito, ma a me no... che ti nutri delle amicizie di tua moglie e ti gratifica il poter esprimere quelle che sono le tue conoscenze dello scibile, senza però una reale partecipazione su altri livelli, accontentandoti di aver raccolto approvazioni a pioggia.
sei un solitario con velleità di marionettista capace.


----------



## Anna A (29 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ho percepito solo un prendere atto di quel che lei ha riferito come un suo proprio vissuto di disagio e inadeguatezza senza che Resistere lo condividesse.
> Si può essere disinvolti e socievoli e non considerare una mancanza non esserlo, ma capire che possa essere considerata tale da chi non ha queste caratteristiche.
> *Del resto ognuno ha pregi e difetti e talvolta è pure opinabile quali siano gli uni e quali gli altri*.
> Trovo che sia una bufala trovare nelle definite sicurezze del partner una ragione per il tradimento, non semplicemente perché se ne dovrebbe parlare, ma soprattutto perché mi paiono alibi a posteriori. Se le ragioni fossero primarie e risiedessero appunto nelle supposte virtù del tradito il matrimonio non sarebbe durato decenni, se già ci si fosse arrivati. Le ragioni sono nel vissuto di inaguatezza, certo, ma dipendente da cose indipendenti dal partner che invece è stato probabilmente scelto perché compessasse quei vuoti. Certo può accadere che poi la compensazione non avvenga e si preferisca qualcuno che in nessun modo possa far sentire inadeguato...


sì, ma guarda che qui è molto più sottile la cosa...


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ho percepito solo un prendere atto di quel che lei ha riferito come un suo proprio vissuto di disagio e inadeguatezza *senza che Resistere lo condividesse*.
> Si può essere disinvolti e socievoli e non considerare una mancanza non esserlo, ma capire che possa essere considerata tale da chi non ha queste caratteristiche.
> Del resto ognuno ha pregi e difetti e talvolta è pure opinabile quali siano gli uni e quali gli altri.
> Trovo che sia una bufala trovare nelle definite sicurezze del partner una ragione per il tradimento, non semplicemente perché se ne dovrebbe parlare, ma soprattutto perché mi paiono alibi a posteriori. Se le ragioni fossero primarie e risiedessero appunto nelle supposte virtù del tradito il matrimonio non sarebbe durato decenni, se già ci si fosse arrivati. Le ragioni sono nel vissuto di inaguatezza, certo, ma dipendente da cose indipendenti dal partner che invece è stato probabilmente scelto perché compessasse quei vuoti. Certo può accadere che poi la compensazione non avvenga e si preferisca qualcuno che in nessun modo possa far sentire inadeguato...


Il problema non è se resistere condivida o meno come sua moglie ha vissuto "i suoi pregi", se mai il problema è il perchè del senso di inadeguatezza di sua moglie.

Se mai il problema è pensare che tutto giri intorno a noi e che l'altro/a non possa evolvere non contro di noi, ma senza di noi, per strade sue.
Se mai il problema è capire come per 5 anni resistere non se ne sia avveduto.


----------



## Amarax (29 Maggio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma guarda, io prendo per buono quello che scrive resistere, visto che l'altra campana non c'è.
> Mi sembra strano che non abbia notato un certo stato d'animo non troppo integro nella moglie. Sai quelle sensazioni che hai guardando chi vedi tutti i giorni, che ti porta a dire: "Tutto ok? C'è qualcosa che non va?". Una, due, tre volte...e che cavolo! Qui si parla di anni e anni di convivenza. Sono sposati dal 1988!
> Due sono le cose, o la moglie è stata troppo brava a _sopportare_,* oppure lui è effettivamente troppo pieno di se.*
> Io continuo a non ritenerla una _motivazione_ valida.


No res non è assolutamente un uomo pieno di sè.
Ho avuto modo di scambiare idee in chat.
E' un uomo in gamba...e come dice il proverbio:
Chi la pace non l'apprezza (res)
la guerra non l'ha vista ... vedi :marito di ama, di persa, di eliade, di ...quanti ce ne sono????


----------



## Amarax (29 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> va bene. rex sei un mattoncino.
> agli altri è sfuggito, ma a me no... che ti nutri delle amicizie di tua moglie e ti gratifica il poter esprimere quelle che sono le tue conoscenze dello scibile, senza però una reale partecipazione su altri livelli, accontentandoti di aver raccolto approvazioni a pioggia.
> sei un solitario con velleità di marionettista capace.


No anna, res non è così.
E' buono e presente...ma come vedi...è tutto inutile con certi partner.:unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (29 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> No res non è assolutamente un uomo pieno di sè.
> Ho avuto modo di scambiare idee in chat.
> E' un uomo in gamba...e come dice il proverbio:
> Chi la pace non l'apprezza (res)
> la guerra non l'ha vista ... vedi :marito di ama, di persa, di eliade, di ...quanti ce ne sono????


Lo capisco *amarax*, anche io ho avuto la stessa impressione leggendolo sul forum. Rispondevo solo ad un post di *Chiara*. 

Solo un piccolo appunto io non ho marito 
Però se resistere fosse stato più giovane, un pensierino lo avrei fatto...:carneval:


----------



## resistere (29 Maggio 2010)

Cara ........., è vero stai cambiando. Sei molto più sicura di te , determinata, intraprendente .Credo che tu abbia imboccato la strada giusta. Questo tuo cambiamento ti sta facendo bene ed io non ho nessuna intenzione di ostacolarlo. Per me avere accanto una donna determinata, talentuosa e cosciente dei propri mezzi non può che rendermi orgoglioso . Alla fine di questo tuo percorso sono sicuro che sceglierai le strade che riterrai giuste. E sono anche sicuro che nessuno influenzerà le tue scelte. Soprattutto io. Ok ........... va bene così.

Questo è l'ultimo messaggio che ho voluto mandare a mia moglie. Ed è un messaggio vero non ruffiano. Il fatto che lei abbia avuto il coraggio di dirmi quelle cose che riguardavano lo"sbilanciamento "del nostro rapporto, mi ha portato ad evidenziare l'evoluzione di mia moglie. Devo dire che dopo questa messaggio l'ho vista molto più serena e disponibile nei miei confronti. Vedremo a lungo andare la situazione. 
Certo il nostro rapporto è abbastanza  compromesso, ma io ancora non demordo. La vita è strana e la partita ancora non è finita. Siamo nei minuti finali, ci sarà il recupero, ma io alla "zona Cesarini" sono pronto. Ho una buona preparazione fisica e psichica. Nonostante i momenti down.


----------



## Amarax (30 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Cara ........., è vero stai cambiando. Sei molto più sicura di te , determinata, intraprendente .Credo che tu abbia imboccato la strada giusta. Questo tuo cambiamento ti sta facendo bene ed io non ho nessuna intenzione di ostacolarlo. Per me avere accanto una donna determinata, talentuosa e cosciente dei propri mezzi non può che rendermi orgoglioso . Alla fine di questo tuo percorso sono sicuro che sceglierai le strade che riterrai giuste. E sono anche sicuro che nessuno influenzerà le tue scelte. Soprattutto io. Ok ........... va bene così.
> 
> Questo è l'ultimo messaggio che ho voluto mandare a mia moglie. Ed* è un messaggio vero non ruffiano*. Il fatto che lei abbia avuto il coraggio di dirmi quelle cose che riguardavano lo"sbilanciamento "del nostro rapporto, mi ha portato ad evidenziare l'evoluzione di mia moglie. Devo dire che dopo questa messaggio l'ho vista molto più serena e disponibile nei miei confronti. Vedremo a lungo andare la situazione.
> Certo il nostro rapporto è abbastanza compromesso, ma io ancora non demordo. La vita è strana e la partita ancora non è finita. Siamo nei minuti finali, ci sarà il recupero, ma io alla "zona Cesarini" sono pronto. Ho una buona preparazione fisica e psichica. Nonostante i momenti down.


 
Res sei un uomo con gli attributi. C'è poco da fare e da dire.
Se tua moglie è ancora la donna  che immaginavi tu, da questo scritto dovrebbe aprire gli occhi e capire.
Sei già in zona cesarini...e se l'evoluzione sarà nel senso che vuoi tu dovresti capirlo a breve.
In gamba , uomo!


----------



## Amarax (30 Maggio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Lo capisco *amarax*, anche io ho avuto la stessa impressione leggendolo sul forum. Rispondevo solo ad un post di *Chiara*.
> 
> *Solo un piccolo appunto io non ho marito*
> Però se resistere fosse stato più giovane, un pensierino lo avrei fatto...:carneval:


 
...ho sbagliato, scusa! ellina dovevo scrivere...
Se res fosse stato...:up: ecco! questo genere d'uomo è quello che ti auguro di incontrare


----------



## Anna A (31 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> No anna, res non è così.
> E' buono e presente...ma come vedi...è tutto inutile con certi partner.:unhappy:


ma io mica ho detto che non è buono o presente, eh..
casomai è troppo presente ... lui è carismatico (dice), intelligente e buon oratore..
allora immagina la scena: lei invita a casa alcuni suoi amici e lui con il suo fare istrionico la mette in ombra visto che poi tutti diventano suoi fan..
bè, vedila come vuoi ma un po' invadente lo è, il caro res, ma sono straconvinta che lo faccia in buona fede e fino ad ora senza nemmeno sapere che sua moglie soffriva un po' tanto questo suo modo di fare.
parere mio che può essere utile come no.


----------



## Amarax (31 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma io mica ho detto che non è buono o presente, eh..
> casomai è troppo presente ... lui è carismatico (dice), intelligente e buon oratore..
> allora immagina la scena: lei invita a casa alcuni suoi amici e* lui con il suo fare istrionico la mette in ombra visto che poi tutti diventano suoi fan..*
> bè, vedila come vuoi ma un po' invadente lo è, il caro res, ma sono straconvinta che lo faccia in buona fede e fino ad ora senza nemmeno sapere che sua moglie soffriva un po' tanto questo suo modo di fare.
> parere mio che può essere utile come no.


 
...per come si è posto qui, io ho visto solo un uomo intelligente.
Si è relazionato con garbo e senza mai esagerare. Perchè pensare che nel suo ambiente, abbia voluto oscurare  la moglie? magari è lei che è accentratrice e non vuole che i suoi amici diventino amici anche del marito...
Io penso che è stata lei che ha voluto trovare il famoso pelo...:unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (31 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Se res fosse stato...:up: ecco! questo genere d'uomo è quello che ti auguro di incontrare


 Grazie.


----------



## resistere (31 Maggio 2010)

Oggi ci siamo visti dalla psic. ed entrambi abbiamo sottolineato che le cose da 3 giorni vanno meglio. Io avverto una sorta di serenità in quanto ciò che mia moglie mi ha detto sul "controllo" che ho esercitato su di lei che ha  causato l'inizio della nostra crisi, ritengo onestamente che  sia un fattore vero  e in fin dei conti ragionevole.
Mi pongo  con la gente nella maniera che mia moglie non sopporta, ma io sono sempre stato così. Anche quando ero adolescente, i miei ragionamenti venivano apprezzati. Sono stato sempre così. E lei mi ci ha conosciuto. E forse anche apprezzato. Poi con il passare degli anni questa cosa ha cominciato a pesarle, fino al momento in cui si è guardata in altre zone  dove poteva essere apprezzata. E quindi si è sentita una donna "speciale". Io non credo che l'altro abbia fatto chissa che cosa. A volte ad una donna basta un apprezzamento , e poi un altro, e poi da cosa nasce cosa. Ed io ero distratto e incapace di vedere cosa stava accadendo. L'altro, molto paraculo  ha fatto così.  E vai avanti per anni cercando di non compromettere niente e non ti fai accorgere di niente, o quasi. Questo credo che sia accaduto.
Certo potrei affondare il coltello su mia moglie anche profondamente. Cioè potrei dire : bastava dirmelo prima che c'erano problemi, che hai aspettato 5 anni intanto i figli crescevano, etc. etc.

*Ma non servirebbe a niente*. 

Le cose sono andate in questa maniera. Ora ciò che mi interessa è capire se si può continuare a stare insieme oppure no . Abbiamo ricominciato a fare l'amore, a condividere delle cose, abbiamo i nostri spazi, cerco di non essere protagonista nelle discussioni e mantengo un profilo più basso. 
*E' tutto nuovo*. 
Però (e questa è la novità) mi guardo intorno . Prima non lo facevo. Ero fedele. Oggi devo confessarvi che sono molto debole e già in un paio di occasioni ho potuto verificare che avrei delle chance. Ripeto fino a qualche mese fa la cosa non mi interessava, oggi invece.......
Ecco queste sono le mie sensazioni . Vedremo se a lungo andare potremo rimanere ancora insieme oppure no.
Vi aggiornerò continuamente sull'evoluzione della cosa. Questa mia storia spero che possa servire ad altre persone che si trovano in difficoltà. 
E voglio dirvi anche un'altra cosa. La resistenza paga sempre. Comunque vada anche per scoprire più profondamente i rapporti e analizzare  le proprie colpe. Anche se sono minime. 
Non bisogna gettare immediatamente al vento anni di convivenza , amore, che hanno prodotto figli, amicizie, legami. Resistete, e se si è sbagliato mbè bisogna ammettere gli errori. Gli sbagli anche se non con la stessa percentuale sono sempre da ambo le parti.


----------



## Amarax (31 Maggio 2010)

Res,
io ti ammiro molto. Non è da tutti analizzare così le cose...sei un uomo speciale. Spero tua moglie sia alla tua altezza . E mi fa piacere leggere che state meglio insieme xche' è quello che vuoi.
Per il guardarti attorno...vorrei farlo anche io ,ma qui lo sanno,io non sono buona nemmeno a questo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Oggi ci siamo visti dalla psic. ed entrambi abbiamo sottolineato che le cose da 3 giorni vanno meglio. Io avverto una sorta di serenità in quanto ciò che mia moglie mi ha detto sul "controllo" che ho esercitato su di lei che ha causato l'inizio della nostra crisi, ritengo onestamente che sia un fattore vero e in fin dei conti ragionevole.
> Mi pongo con la gente nella maniera che mia moglie non sopporta, ma io sono sempre stato così. Anche quando ero adolescente, i miei ragionamenti venivano apprezzati. Sono stato sempre così. E lei mi ci ha conosciuto. E forse anche apprezzato. Poi con il passare degli anni questa cosa ha cominciato a pesarle, fino al momento in cui si è guardata in altre zone dove poteva essere apprezzata. E quindi si è sentita una donna "speciale". Io non credo che l'altro abbia fatto chissa che cosa. A volte ad una donna basta un apprezzamento , e poi un altro, e poi da cosa nasce cosa. Ed io ero distratto e incapace di vedere cosa stava accadendo. L'altro, molto paraculo ha fatto così. E vai avanti per anni cercando di non compromettere niente e non ti fai accorgere di niente, o quasi. Questo credo che sia accaduto.
> Certo potrei affondare il coltello su mia moglie anche profondamente. Cioè potrei dire : bastava dirmelo prima che c'erano problemi, che hai aspettato 5 anni intanto i figli crescevano, etc. etc.
> 
> ...


Res..ecco quello che ti mancava per essere veramente un grande...
ammettere che anche tu puoi avere delle debolezze: che però io non considero tali. 
Secondo me si tratta solo della tua umanità che esige di riaffiorare...intendo la tua sfera umana emozionale, non quella intellettiva che ti ha aiutato finora a trattenere gli istinti (la rabbia, la voglia di mandare tutto a p..., la vendetta)
Il tuo modo di affrontare tutta la faccenda con tua moglie è stato sicuramente eccezionale sotto il profilo umano e civile, un vero esempio.
Mi sembra che già altri utenti avessero sostenuto che forse anche questa resistenza così composta e serena potesse essere una sorta di peso per tua moglie.
Ma ora è il momento di lasciarsi un pò andare... certo che avresti delle chance!!!! E anche se attraverso di esse dovessi confrontarti con un'immagine di te meno perfetta.....io ti direi:  VIVILE!

In bocca al lupo:up:


----------



## Fedifrago (31 Maggio 2010)

*Non esagerare...*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Res..ecco quello che ti mancava per essere veramente un grande...
> ammettere che anche tu puoi avere delle debolezze: che però io non considero tali.
> Secondo me si tratta solo della tua umanità che esige di riaffiorare...intendo la tua sfera umana emozionale, non quella intellettiva che ti ha aiutato finora a trattenere gli istinti (la rabbia, la voglia di mandare tutto a p..., la vendetta)
> Il tuo modo di affrontare tutta la faccenda con tua moglie è stato sicuramente eccezionale sotto il profilo umano e civile, un vero esempio.
> ...


Eccerto, il modo più sicuro per recuperare, in questa fase, il rapporto...

Senti, va bene tutto, la battuta, la provocazione, il personaggio, ma sparate del genere su chi sta parlando SERIAMENTE della propria VITA e non disquisendo in un salotto o facendo baracca al bar con gli amici, vediamo di risparmiarcele magari...


----------



## resistere (1 Giugno 2010)

*COSE MAI DETTE AL FORUM*:

Incontri quasi ravvicinati con l'altro.

Una decina di giorni fa in preda ad un periodo molto down ho cominciato a prendere informazioni sull' altro. Non vi stò a dire che cosa ho messo in funzione. Ero quasi un'agenzia investigativa. Insomma ero riuscito a sapere il nome da mia moglie, l'indirizzo da solo, il numero telefonico di casa (vive con la moglie ancora ignara di tutto), il codice fiscale, la targa dell'auto, il modello, le sue turnazioni. Insomma avevo praticamente tutto l'occorrente per un eventuale incontro. Dovevo solo decidere se incontrarlo di persona oppure .....
Alla fine dopo un lungo ragionamento decisi di telefonargli al lavoro. *E l'ho* *fatto*. Me lo sono fatto passare da un collega di lavoro e gli ho detto pressapoco così:
Sono....... e tu mi conosci bene. Ti ho cercato perchè ora è necessario che tu stia alla larga da mia moglie. Io  ho la mia famiglia e tu hai la tua. Ora mi stai creando numerosi problemi. A me, alla mia famiglia e soprattutto alle mie figlie. Io non devo avere problemi  da te, per cui ciò che è successo e non doveva accadere è finito, ed ora devi sparire dalla mia vita. Ci siamo capiti? 
Dall'altra parte solo nervosismo e poi alla fine solo una parola "(ok)"

Molti di voi (praticamente tutti) mi hanno sconsigliato di contattarlo, ma devo dire oggi che a me invece è servito. Mi sono sentito meno debole, e soprattutto l'ho sentito molto in difficoltà. Da allora in poi lui sa che io conosco tutta la situazione. Non si gioca più. Mia moglie (questa notizia è da prendere con il beneficio del dubbio stante le bugie che mi ha rifilato negli anni) mi ha riferito che l'altro si tiene da parte perchè almeno lei prenderà le decisioni  da sola. Credo che il mio   coraggio di contattarlo lo rende anche più debole con sua moglie. Da un momento all'altro se volessi......
 Per cui io reputo anche con il senno del poi, questa cosa che ho fatto  molto positiva. 
E' chiaro che il rapporto da mettere a posto è con mia moglie, e non con l'altro,  ma psicologicamente questa scelta mi ha dato un grande impulso e fiducia in me stesso. Ho voluto riferire solo oggi perchè le cose stanno evolvendo nella maniera che sapete.  Ed anche per una sorta di rispetto per tutti voi che mi avete assistito e incoraggiato nei tanti momenti di difficoltà.


----------



## Anna A (1 Giugno 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> *COSE MAI DETTE AL FORUM*:
> 
> Incontri quasi ravvicinati con l'altro.
> 
> ...


e tua moglie lo sa che hai telefonato al tipo?


----------



## Amarax (1 Giugno 2010)

Tu come stai?
Scusa, ma, in questo momento a me interessi tu


----------



## resistere (1 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> e tua moglie lo sa che hai telefonato al tipo?


Per me non lo sa, e poi anche se lo sapesse non me ne fregherebbe proprio per niente.
A me è servito. E credo anche a lui. Ed è quello che conta.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Giugno 2010)

Per me è insopportabile l'idea di un incontro tra "concorrenti".
Nel caso di due uomini poi il tutto assume un'aura di "cose tra uomini" che rivendicano il controllo del territorio e di proprietà.
Non dubito che questa riaffermazione di quello che ritieni un diritto possa averti rafforzato.
Come moglie l'avrei vissuto come un'offesa.


----------



## resistere (1 Giugno 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Tu come stai?
> Scusa, ma, in questo momento a me interessi tu


Sto bene. Domani con mia moglie facciamo una gita in una città della Toscana. Io e Lei solamente. 
Stiamo sotto..... esame . Scherzo. 
Però sto bene cara Amarax. E tu ? è un pò di giorni che non ci sentiamo. Mi mancano unpò quelle belle chattate. Ciao


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Giugno 2010)

*Vincenzina...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per me è insopportabile l'idea di un incontro tra "concorrenti".
> Nel caso di due uomini poi il tutto assume un'aura di "cose tra uomini" che rivendicano il controllo del territorio e di proprietà.
> Non dubito che questa riaffermazione di quello che ritieni un diritto possa averti rafforzato.
> Come moglie l'avrei vissuto come un'offesa.


Ricordi come finisce in "Romanzo popolare" fra Placido e Tognazzi?


----------



## Amarax (1 Giugno 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Sto bene. Domani con mia moglie facciamo una gita in una città della Toscana. Io e Lei solamente.
> Stiamo sotto..... esame . Scherzo.
> Però sto bene cara Amarax. E tu ? è un pò di giorni che non ci sentiamo. Mi mancano unpò quelle belle chattate. Ciao


 
Vero, non ci siamo più incrociati...

Non siete sotto esame, ma in rodaggio, sì.

bella la Toscana...un consiglio? vai in posti nuovi, dove non hai ricordi di nessun genere...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Giugno 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ricordi come finisce in "Romanzo popolare" fra Placido e Tognazzi?


 Eh sì ci sono cose che le donne non sopportano.


----------



## resistere (1 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per me è insopportabile l'idea di un incontro tra "concorrenti".
> Nel caso di due uomini poi il tutto assume un'aura di "cose tra uomini" che rivendicano il controllo del territorio e di proprietà.
> Non dubito che questa riaffermazione di quello che ritieni un diritto possa averti rafforzato.
> Come moglie l'avrei vissuto come un'offesa.


Offesa? E perchè? La mia storia la conosci, ci mancherebbe pure che si offendesse. 
E' vero è stata una telefonata tra uomini  e rivendico il fatto che per me è stata molto positiva.
Non dimenticare che anche lui ha la famiglia, ed ioanche oggi dico che mai sarei intervenuto su sua moglie. Cosa che invece lui ha fatto (lo so con il beneplacido di mia moglie). 
Quando parlavo anche di partita a scacchi, questa  era  una delle mosse alternativa. 
E la telefonata è stata un'iniezione di fiducia , anche perchè l'ho sentito in difficoltà. Non devi dimenticare poi le condizioni in cui ero in quel momento. 
Questa cosa è servita solo a me.


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Giugno 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Offesa? E perchè? La mia storia la conosci, ci mancherebbe pure che si offendesse.
> E' vero è stata una telefonata tra uomini e rivendico il fatto che per me è stata molto positiva.
> Non dimenticare che anche lui ha la famiglia, ed ioanche oggi dico che mai sarei intervenuto su sua moglie. Cosa che invece lui ha fatto (lo so con il beneplacido di mia moglie).
> Quando parlavo anche di partita a scacchi, questa era una delle mosse alternativa.
> ...


Ok, cosa fatta capo ha...ma spero per te che lei non lo venga a sapere e se posso permettermi di darti un consiglio, tu non glielo dire mai! :blank:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Giugno 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Offesa? E perchè? La mia storia la conosci, ci mancherebbe pure che si offendesse.
> E' vero è stata una telefonata tra uomini e rivendico il fatto che per me è stata molto positiva.
> Non dimenticare che anche lui ha la famiglia, ed ioanche oggi dico che mai sarei intervenuto su sua moglie. Cosa che invece lui ha fatto (lo so con il beneplacido di mia moglie).
> Quando parlavo anche di partita a scacchi, questa era una delle mosse alternativa.
> ...


 Ma lo so perché a te ha fatto bene.
A me è capitato, per caso, di trovarmi nella condizione di dire due paroline a chi non se lo aspettava e mi ha dato una certa soddisfazione.
Ma scegliere di regolare le cose tra uomini per me è molto offensivo e, indipendentemente dalle responsabilità di tua moglie (che come sai riconosco), è una cosa (per me!) gravemente offensiva.
Molti uomini lo fanno e anche alcune donne, ma per me resta offensiva.


----------



## Anna A (1 Giugno 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Per me non lo sa, e poi anche se lo sapesse non me ne fregherebbe proprio per niente.
> A me è servito. E credo anche a lui. Ed è quello che conta.


 
ma sai una cosa.. di solito chi dice solo ok, in questi casi, lo fa anche per non dire cose che potrebbero peggiorare la situazione... tipo che tu pensi sia finita e invece..


----------



## resistere (1 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma sai una cosa.. di solito chi dice solo ok, in questi casi, lo fa anche per non dire cose che potrebbero peggiorare la situazione... tipo che tu pensi sia finita e invece..


vedi Anna, il mio intervento su di lui, ha un incidenza pari allo zero sul rapporto tra me e mia moglie. Però come tradito reputo questa cosa molto positiva. E' chiaro che è una cosa delicata e deve essere fatta con educazione e grande determinazione. Altrimenti può effettivamente ritorcersi contro. Mbè a me non è successo. E lo rifarei.


----------



## resistere (1 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma lo so perché a te ha fatto bene.
> A me è capitato, per caso, di trovarmi nella condizione di dire due paroline a chi non se lo aspettava e mi ha dato una certa soddisfazione.
> Ma scegliere di regolare le cose tra uomini per me è molto offensivo e, indipendentemente dalle responsabilità di tua moglie (che come sai riconosco), è una cosa (per me!) gravemente offensiva.
> Molti uomini lo fanno e anche alcune donne, ma per me resta offensiva.


Va bene, cara Persa/ritrovata, però tu non sei mia moglie. E forse se fossi stata mia moglie e conoscendoti probabilmente  non lo avrei fatto.
Ogni storia è a se.


----------



## resistere (1 Giugno 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ok, cosa fatta capo ha...ma spero per te che lei non lo venga a sapere e se posso permettermi di darti un consiglio, tu non glielo dire mai! :blank:


Ciao Fedifrago, io non ho intenzione di dirglielo. Ma anche se lo venisse a sapere che cosa potrebbe succedere? 
Si continua con la partita a scacchi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Giugno 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> *COSE MAI DETTE AL FORUM*:
> 
> Incontri quasi ravvicinati con l'altro.
> 
> ...


Io, come al solito, farò l'avvocato del diavolo.
Ma mi preme sottolineare che quel che dico, lo dico col cuore, non per prendere in giro la gente.

Se fare questo ti è servito a sentirti meglio, hai fatto bene ad agire così.

La situazione che si è creata, vista da fuori, conferma a mio avviso una cosa molto importante e cioè il tuo bisogno di continuare a controllare la situazione, di poter gestire la partita tra mosse alternative lecite e meno lecite, come la velata minaccia di poter parlare con la moglie del tuo rivale: in una parola...tu non vuoi riconquistare tua moglie, tu vuoi continuare a controllarla e continuare ad essere "protagonista" della sua vita.

Ti auguro una serena vacanza in Toscana.


----------



## resistere (1 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io, come al solito, farò l'avvocato del diavolo.
> Ma mi preme sottolineare che quel che dico, lo dico col cuore, non per prendere in giro la gente.
> 
> Se fare questo ti è servito a sentirti meglio, hai fatto bene ad agire così.
> ...


Sbagliato , cara Chiara. Oggi sono molto più sereno. Non devo più controllare nessuno. Ci sono state dopo quella telefonata altre cose che mi hanno tranquillizzato. Conosco per esempio i motivi che ci hanno condotto quasi alla separazione. E proprio il controllo ha portato a questo. Per cui non controllerò più nessuno. 
E poi ci dobbiamo riconquistare insieme. Anche lei mi deve riconqujistare,  Altrimenti ......... Io voglio essere protagonista si, ma della *mia *vita.


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Giugno 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Ciao Fedifrago, io non ho intenzione di dirglielo. Ma anche se lo venisse a sapere che cosa potrebbe succedere?
> Si continua con la partita a scacchi.


I campioni di scacchi, come saprai, conoscono a memoria quasi tutte le possibili combinazioni delle singole mosse che può fare l'avversario MA...se si basasse tutto solo sulla matematica, si arriverebbe spesso all'impasse...e quasi sempre è l'imprevedibilità quella che porta allo scacco matto...

Questo per dirti di non basare tutto sul calcolo, ma di far molta attenzione all'impoderabilità, che nel caso specifico potrebbe essere proprio la reazione, scarsamente prevedibile appunto, che lei potrebbe avere nel vedersi pedina di un gioco che TU vuoi condurre e in cui lei non è nè regina nè alfiere cavallo o torre..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Giugno 2010)

Ma Resistere non può abbandonare il comportamento di controllo perché è il suo modo di essere ed è quella modalità che, anche in condizioni ottimali, gli permette di placare l'ansia.
Mi pare assurdo che gli venga rimproverato da chi per lungo lungo tempo ha eluso il controllo agevolmente. Questo dimostra che si tratta di un controlo apparente e non reale.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Giugno 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> *COSE MAI DETTE AL FORUM*:
> 
> Incontri quasi ravvicinati con l'altro.
> 
> ...


Non conosco la tua storia, ma hai fatto molto bene. E' il tuo diritto e dovere di tenere lontano i rivali. Il discorso mi è particolarmente piaciuto, perché hai messo da parte te stesso, nel limite del possibile, e hai invece dato importanza alla famiglia. Hai mostrato che sei aperto al dialogo, ma anche al combattimento. Se hai vinto si vedrà. Ma intanto hai riconquistato il terreno perso.


----------



## resistere (2 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Non conosco la tua storia, ma hai fatto molto bene. E' il tuo diritto e dovere di tenere lontano i rivali. Il discorso mi è particolarmente piaciuto, perché hai messo da parte te stesso, nel limite del possibile, e hai invece dato importanza alla famiglia. Hai mostrato che sei aperto al dialogo, ma anche al combattimento. Se hai vinto si vedrà. Ma intanto hai riconquistato il terreno perso.


Sono convinto anch'io. Però non è  una questione di vincere o perdere. Ora (ed è quello che mi interessa) dobbiamo capire se possiamo continuare a vivere la nostra vita insieme. Ci stiamo provando. E' una lunga e tortuosa strada da percorrere. 

L'altro, non mi interessa più.


----------



## Amarax (2 Giugno 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Sono convinto anch'io. Però non è una questione di vincere o perdere. Ora (ed è quello che mi interessa) dobbiamo capire se possiamo continuare a vivere la nostra vita insieme. Ci stiamo provando. E' una lunga e tortuosa strada da percorrere.
> 
> *L'altro, non mi interessa più*.


 
Io me lo chiedevo stamattina. Se mi importava o meno dell'altra.
A me a volte importa a volte no...


----------



## mariasole (3 Giugno 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Io me lo chiedevo stamattina. Se mi importava o meno dell'altra.
> A me a volte importa a volte no...


 
Io ho invece un'ossessione x l'altra. :unhappy:
Mi ritrovo spessissimo a pensare a lei, a volte spero di incontrarla di nuovo per poterla guardare bene in faccia.
Perchè lei quanto a faccia tosta non scherza....
Mi immagino persino un ipotetico dialogo (stranamente senza insulti) nel quale dirle due paroline che mi frullano in testa...
Probabilmente nella realtà se la incontrassi non le parlei, razionalmente non avrebbe alcun senso, anche perchè ora le cose tra me e mio marito vanno bene.
Però... mai dire mai ....


----------



## Papero (3 Giugno 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> *COSE MAI DETTE AL FORUM*:
> 
> Incontri quasi ravvicinati con l'altro.
> 
> ...





Papero ha detto:


> *Qui tutti ti diranno di non farlo ma io invece ti  consiglio affrontarlo*. Se riesci a restare calmo fai bene a dirgli che  sarebbe il caso che si togliesse dai coglioni. Comunque vada con tua  moglie questa fava d'omo visto che è stato sgamato deve sapere che il  giochino è finito. Game Over


Ciao Resistere!

Sono felice che tu abbia contattato l'intruso e sono orgoglioso di essere stato uno dei pochi (se non l'unico) che ti ha conisgliato di farlo. Ero sicuro che ti saresti sentito meglio, e così è stato. La dimostrazione che tutti questi esperti in tradimenti spesso non ci azzeccano!


----------



## ranatan (3 Giugno 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Ciao Resistere!
> 
> Sono felice che tu abbia contattato l'intruso e sono orgoglioso di essere stato uno dei pochi (se non l'unico) che ti ha conisgliato di farlo. Ero sicuro che ti saresti sentito meglio, e così è stato. La dimostrazione che tutti questi esperti in tradimenti spesso non ci azzeccano!


 
O.T.
Ciao Papero. Bentornato :up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Giugno 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Ciao Resistere!
> 
> Sono felice che tu abbia contattato l'intruso e sono orgoglioso di essere stato uno dei pochi (se non l'unico) che ti ha conisgliato di farlo. Ero sicuro che ti saresti sentito meglio, e così è stato. La dimostrazione che tutti questi esperti in tradimenti spesso non ci azzeccano!


 Mi sconcerta che la maggior parte degli uomini approvi il "regolamento sei conti" quasi che il rapporto tra chi ha avuto a che fare con la stessa donna debba essere risolto con una "sfida all'ok corral" simbolica!

Credo che ci sia materia per riflettere sul senso del possesso in una relazione e sul senso di appartenenza.


----------



## resistere (3 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma Resistere non può abbandonare il comportamento di controllo perché è il suo modo di essere ed è quella modalità che, anche in condizioni ottimali, gli permette di placare l'ansia.
> Mi pare assurdo che gli venga rimproverato da chi per lungo lungo tempo ha eluso il controllo agevolmente. Questo dimostra che si tratta di un controlo apparente e non reale.


Tu sei capace di farmi riflettere ancora di più. Il mio  controllo su mia moglie era *solo* apparente e serviva probabilmente solo a me per tranquillizzarmi o come dici tu per placare l'ansia. Se fosse  stato un controllo *vero*, avrei scoperto la relazione dopo 5 giorni, non dopo 5 anni.
Infatti quando ho cominciato a fare il "controllo"vero ho scoperto tutto ciò che mi interessava, dagli sms, dagli indirizzi, turnazioni etc. in pochi giorni.
Quindi ciò significa che questa "scusa" del controllo, causa scatenante della relazione di mia moglie con l'intruso regge poco.  E' una cosa che dovrò chiedere alla psic e poi a mia moglie. 
Come sempre grazie .


----------



## resistere (3 Giugno 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Ciao Resistere!
> 
> Sono felice che tu abbia contattato l'intruso e sono orgoglioso di essere stato uno dei pochi (se non l'unico) che ti ha conisgliato di farlo. Ero sicuro che ti saresti sentito meglio, e così è stato. La dimostrazione che tutti questi esperti in tradimenti spesso non ci azzeccano!


Ciao papero, si mi sono sentito meglio. Ho fatto ciò che il mio cuore e la mia mente mi suggeriva di fare. Ho preparato tutto al minimo dettaglio e mi sono buttato. Ed ora sono più tranquillo. 
Certo lui non è sparito ma IO SONO COMPARSO.


----------



## ellina69 (3 Giugno 2010)

ciao res, mi fa piacere sentirti più fiducioso.
Due domande, e un'opinione, se la accetti:
1) come  ha reagito tua moglie al fatto che andrete sempre insieme alla terapia e non più da sola?
2) non credi che il nervossimo del tipo e il chiudere in fretta con un ok, fosse perchè era la telefono e sul lavoro? 

Opinione: se ti ha fatto stare meglio contattare il tipo hai fatto bene, ma cerca che tua moglie non lo venga a sapere, se lei si sente soffocata da te, l'aver invaso così la sua vita la farà sentire non solo soffocata ma addirittura sepolta.  nessuna donna intelligente e consapevole potrebbe MAI tollerare un fatto così. con questo, io ti capisco, però ..acqua in bocca (anche se è probabile che sarà lui a dirglielo, prima o poi)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Giugno 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Tu sei capace di farmi riflettere ancora di più. Il mio controllo su mia moglie era *solo* apparente e serviva probabilmente solo a me per tranquillizzarmi o come dici tu per placare l'ansia. Se fosse stato un controllo *vero*, avrei scoperto la relazione dopo 5 giorni, non dopo 5 anni.
> Infatti quando ho cominciato a fare il "controllo"vero ho scoperto tutto ciò che mi interessava, dagli sms, dagli indirizzi, turnazioni etc. in pochi giorni.
> Quindi ciò significa che questa "scusa" del controllo, causa scatenante della relazione di mia moglie con l'intruso regge poco. E' una cosa che dovrò chiedere alla psic e poi a mia moglie.
> Come sempre grazie .


 Per me, nel tuo desiderio di capire/comprendere/ricostruire prendi per buone tutte le "bufale" che i traditori raccontano (e si raccontano) per autogiustificarsi.
Poi ci sono ragioni vere, ma a quelle arrivano a fatica perché, spesso, chi ha tradito l'ha fatto per non affrontarle.
Sono le ragioni che attengono a insicurezze profonde e antiche che il rapporto di coppia non è stato in grado di placare. Può essere per incapacità anche del partner, ma più spesso perché incolmabili.
Se si ha paura dell'abbandono o insicurezza di essere seduttivi (perché viene fatta un'equazione tra seduttività e possibilità di avere amore), nessun partner potrà essere soddisfacente.


----------



## resistere (3 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sconcerta che la maggior parte degli uomini approvi il "regolamento sei conti" quasi che il rapporto tra chi ha avuto a che fare con la stessa donna debba essere risolto con una "sfida all'ok corral" simbolica!
> 
> Credo che ci sia materia per riflettere sul senso del possesso in una relazione e sul senso di appartenenza.


Qui non scervellarti. Siamo uomini.  E c'è poco da capire. Certe cose come voi donne, ce l'abbiamo nel DNA e come voi donne ce le portiamo dietro dai tempi in cui vivevamo nelle caverne. 
Non c'è niente da fare.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Giugno 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Qui non scervellarti. Siamo uomini. E c'è poco da capire. Certe cose come voi donne, ce l'abbiamo nel DNA e come voi donne ce le portiamo dietro dai tempi in cui vivevamo nelle caverne.
> Non c'è niente da fare.


Ho aperto un thread.

Non dubito che sia istintivo e in gran parte, perciò, inevitabile.
Ma mi pareva che culturalmente le donne lo avessero in parte superato, anche se permane il gusto dell'appartenenza.


----------



## resistere (3 Giugno 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> ciao res, mi fa piacere sentirti più fiducioso.
> Due domande, e un'opinione, se la accetti:
> 1) come  ha reagito tua moglie al fatto che andrete sempre insieme alla terapia e non più da sola?
> 2) non credi che il nervossimo del tipo e il chiudere in fretta con un ok, fosse perchè era la telefono e sul lavoro?
> ...


Devo dire che c'è stato un punto di incontro. Mia moglie all'inizio non era daccordo., ma poi anche grazie all'intervento della psic, si è deciso di effettuare   1 incontro insieme e poi 1 incontro singlo (lei) e via di seguito. Così a me va bene.

Per quanto riguarda il tipo, li credo che l'abbia fatta da padrona la sorpresa. E poi in lui anche una sorta di senso di colpa . Ma francamente quello che ha provato non mi interessa. Come certamente potrai capire a lui gli auguro tutto il male possibile, quindi......
 Però lui ora sa come la penso. Prima poteva vivere come voleva , ero un "sentito dire". Oggi invece dopo avere ascoltato   la mia voce (e ti posso assicurare determinata, ferma , fredda e decisa) credo che un pò l'abbia scosso. 
Poi ripeto il problema è la relazione con mia moglie. E' lì che dobbiamo recuperare. L'altro ripeto non mi interessa più.
Per quanto riguarda mia moglie sul fatto che lo venga o no a sapere per me è un fatto secondario. Io non gli dò alcuna importanza. In 5 anni mia moglie ha fatto ciò che ha voluto, figurati se ora mi devo preoccupare se viene a sapere della telefonate con l'intruso. 
Grazie per i consigli Ellina, sono sempre bene accetti. ciao.


----------



## resistere (3 Giugno 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Io ho invece un'ossessione x l'altra. :unhappy:
> Mi ritrovo spessissimo a pensare a lei, a volte spero di incontrarla di nuovo per poterla guardare bene in faccia.
> Perchè lei quanto a faccia tosta non scherza....
> Mi immagino persino un ipotetico dialogo (stranamente senza insulti) nel quale dirle due paroline che mi frullano in testa...
> ...


Mah se le cose oggi con tuo marito vanno bene, forse il mio consiglio è di lasciar perdere. Per me era diverso, lui era molto presente (oggi dipende dalla relazione di avvicinamento tra me e mia moglie). Per cui non ce la facevo più a reggere la situazione. 
Come dico sempre ogni storia è a sè.


----------



## resistere (3 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per me, nel tuo desiderio di capire/comprendere/ricostruire prendi per buone tutte le "bufale" che i traditori raccontano (e si raccontano) per autogiustificarsi.
> Poi ci sono ragioni vere, ma a quelle arrivano a fatica perché, spesso, chi ha tradito l'ha fatto per non affrontarle.
> Sono le ragioni che attengono a insicurezze profonde e antiche che il rapporto di coppia non è stato in grado di placare. Può essere per incapacità anche del partner, ma più spesso perché incolmabili.
> *Se si ha paura dell'abbandono o insicurezza di essere seduttivi (perché viene fatta un'equazione tra seduttività e possibilità di avere amore), nessun partner potrà essere soddisfacente.*




Sarà forse per questo che ho cominciato a guardarmi intorno? (è una battuta o forse no)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Giugno 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> Sarà forse per questo che ho cominciato a guardarmi intorno? (è una battuta o forse no)


Mi sembra naturale che una ferita narcisistica, quale è un tradimento (e tanto più se protratto nel tempo), porti a ricercare conferme di sè come uomo (o donna). Mi pare molto diverso dallo spasmodico bisogno di chi tradisce serialmente, ad esempio, bisogno che nasce da una ferita narcisistica o da un vissuto di abbandono primario. Diverso anche da chi ha cercato una soluzione a proprie insicurezze nel tradimento.
Diverso ancora da chi semplicemente si è innamorato...
Ovvio che non ho idea di quali siano le ragioni di tua moglie.


----------



## resistere (3 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sembra naturale che una ferita narcisistica, quale è un tradimento (e tanto più se protratto nel tempo), porti a ricercare conferme di sè come uomo (o donna). Mi pare molto *diverso dallo spasmodico bisogno di chi tradisce serialmente, ad esempio, bisogno che nasce da una ferita narcisistica o da un vissuto di abbandono primario. Diverso anche da chi ha cercato una soluzione a proprie insicurezze nel tradimento.
> Diverso ancora da chi semplicemente si è innamorato...
> Ovvio che non ho idea di quali siano le ragioni di tua moglie.*




E' ovvio che le ragioni si sapranno fra molto tempo. Potrebbero essere anche un cocktail tra tutte le possibilità che hai enunciato.
Ma poi tutto sarà  riconducibile al futuro e al fatto di "stare bene insieme". Ce la faremo? Boh!


----------



## resistere (19 Giugno 2010)

Ciao Forum. Non sono morto. Vivo giorno per giorno. Ma qui non si vede luce.
Sono stato 3 giorni fuori per lavoro. Sono stato benissimo, ero di nuovo io, felice , in gamba, simpatico, interessato a tutto,  curioso etc.
Poi il ritorno a casa. Mia moglie ancora presa dall'altro. Mi ha detto che lei   gli telefona qualche volta anche credo solo per sentirlo. Io gli ho detto che la sto ancora aspettando, ma non so fino a quando. So che lei fa l'errore più grande della sua vita lasciandomi anche perchè l'altro sta ancora con la moglie. Ma questa volta le ho detto che se vuole andare a fondo... ci vada. La resistenza è agli sgoccioli signori. Solo un miracolo o un suo ravvedimento improvviso può modificare la situazione. E' difficile avere una vita in comune sapendo che la propria moglie non riesce a staccarsi definitivamente dall'altro. E così a volte mi vengono momenti di rabbia. Proprio non ce la faccio. E' dal 3  marzo che sono così ..sospeso. Comincia a pesarmi. Qualche donna mi si comincia ad avvicinare  , le faccio la corte, ma poi  non riesco ad affondare in quanto ho sempre in testa la speranza che in famiglia qualcosa possa cambiare. Sono fatto così che posso farci?

Dopodomani nuovo incontro comune con la psic. vi aggiornerò.
Un abbraccio a tutti voi


----------



## Amoremio (19 Giugno 2010)

res
anche i momenti di sconforto sono normali
concediteli

(che non significa di perseverare ad oltranza, eh? ma solo che arrivano)


----------



## Amarax (19 Giugno 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Ciao Forum. Non sono morto. Vivo giorno per giorno. Ma qui non si vede luce.
> Sono stato 3 giorni fuori per lavoro. Sono stato benissimo, ero di nuovo io, felice , in gamba, simpatico, interessato a tutto, curioso etc.
> Poi il ritorno a casa. Mia moglie ancora presa dall'altro. Mi ha detto che lei gli telefona qualche volta anche credo solo per sentirlo. Io gli ho detto che la sto ancora aspettando, ma non so fino a quando. So che lei fa l'errore più grande della sua vita lasciandomi anche perchè l'altro sta ancora con la moglie. Ma questa volta le ho detto che se vuole andare a fondo... ci vada. La resistenza è agli sgoccioli signori. Solo un miracolo o un suo ravvedimento improvviso può modificare la situazione. E' difficile avere una vita in comune sapendo che la propria moglie non riesce a staccarsi definitivamente dall'altro. E così a volte mi vengono momenti di rabbia. Proprio non ce la faccio. E' dal 3 marzo che sono così ..sospeso. Comincia a pesarmi. Qualche donna mi si comincia ad avvicinare , le faccio la corte, ma poi non riesco ad affondare in quanto ho sempre in testa la speranza che in famiglia qualcosa possa cambiare. Sono fatto così che posso farci?
> 
> ...


 
Penso che nella vostra coppia, tu abbia amato sempre più di lei.
Questo è il risultato.
Si ha bisogno però di amare ed essere corrisposti, con la stessa intensità.
Tu sei in un credito spaventoso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Penso che nella vostra coppia, tu abbia amato sempre più di lei.
> Questo è il risultato.
> Si ha bisogno però di amare ed essere corrisposti, con la stessa intensità.
> *Tu sei in un credito spaventoso*.


 Eheeeeeeeeeeeeee c'è chi si meriterebbe la lotteria di capodanno! :up:


----------



## Amarax (20 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Eheeeeeeeeeeeeee c'è chi si meriterebbe la lotteria di capodanno! :up:


:triste:
 già...


----------



## Luigi III (21 Giugno 2010)

Bentornata Amarax.


----------



## Amoremio (21 Giugno 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> :triste:
> già...


ma per vincerla dovresti smettere di insistere a voler acquistare il biglietto dal calzolaio
infatti quello manco capisce la richiesta


----------



## dave.one (22 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Eheeeeeeeeeeeeee c'è chi si meriterebbe la lotteria di capodanno! :up:


Pensa, poi potrebbe ritrovarsi con il problema opposto: Se vinco, a chi lo dico? Mi tengo tutto per me o condivido qualcosa?
Ma, tra l'essere a credito ma non poterne usufruire, ed invece poterne disporre, preferirei di gran lunga il secondo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Giugno 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Pensa, poi potrebbe ritrovarsi con il problema opposto: Se vinco, a chi lo dico? Mi tengo tutto per me o condivido qualcosa?
> Ma, tra l'essere a credito ma non poterne usufruire, ed invece poterne disporre, preferirei di gran lunga il secondo...


Pensa all'ipotesi di aver vinto davvero la lotteria e aver condiviso con chi ha tradito... forse trasponendo sul piano economico si comprende meglio che un tradimento è ...un tradimento...


----------



## Leite (26 Giugno 2010)

ciao resistere

ho letto tutta la tua storia e devo dire , come altri , che sei stato fin troppo buonista . 

Secondo me dovresti metterti d'accordo con lei , portare la figlia 18enne verso di te raccontandole pesta e corna della madre ( non ci vorrà molto e sarà anche una dolce vendetta farlo ) , così che il giudice almeno 1 la lascia a te. Poi cerca di vendere la tua casa e convincere tua moglie a smammare. Infine , trovati presto un'altra donna. Tu ami viaggiare , per cui saprai meglio di me che in questo splendido pianeta ci sono splendidi posti pieni di splendidi esemplari di femmina con ancora tradizionali valori umani di convivenza e di rispetto  

Quando ho letto che tua moglie non è credente e tu si , già li si capisce la differenza di valori che avete dentro. Perchè l'hai sposata se non è credente ? Potevi aspettartelo questo tradimento.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Giugno 2010)

Leite ha detto:


> ciao resistere
> 
> ho letto tutta la tua storia e devo dire , come altri , che sei stato fin troppo buonista .
> 
> ...


 Daniele, perché scrivi con un altro nick?
Se non sei Daniele ....hai problemi simili.

La chiusa con la solidarietà da credente che consiglia cose del genere è ..la ciliegina sulla torta.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Luglio 2010)

Off topic: http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1085


----------



## dave.one (1 Luglio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Ciao Forum. Non sono morto. Vivo giorno per giorno. Ma qui non si vede luce.
> Sono stato 3 giorni fuori per lavoro. Sono stato benissimo, ero di nuovo io, felice , in gamba, simpatico, interessato a tutto,  curioso etc.
> Poi il ritorno a casa. Mia moglie ancora presa dall'altro. Mi ha detto che lei   gli telefona qualche volta anche credo solo per sentirlo. Io gli ho detto che la sto ancora aspettando, ma non so fino a quando. So che lei fa l'errore più grande della sua vita lasciandomi anche perchè l'altro sta ancora con la moglie. Ma questa volta le ho detto che se vuole andare a fondo... ci vada. La resistenza è agli sgoccioli signori. Solo un miracolo o un suo ravvedimento improvviso può modificare la situazione. E' difficile avere una vita in comune sapendo che la propria moglie non riesce a staccarsi definitivamente dall'altro. E così a volte mi vengono momenti di rabbia. Proprio non ce la faccio. E' dal 3  marzo che sono così ..sospeso. Comincia a pesarmi. Qualche donna mi si comincia ad avvicinare  , le faccio la corte, ma poi  non riesco ad affondare in quanto ho sempre in testa la speranza che in famiglia qualcosa possa cambiare. Sono fatto così che posso farci?
> 
> ...


Stavo rileggendo il tuo post, e mi è venuto un dubbio: ma, forse, ha qualche senso che tua moglie ti dica che l'ha sentito (anche solo per quello)? Che cosa ci guadagna la vostra relazione? Perché lo fa (o lo dice soltanto)? A che pro? Se l'intento comune (sempre che esista ancora) è di voler salvare il rapporto, perché "remare contro" con questo atteggiamento assolutamente distruttivo?
Non so se, a dirla tutta, allora sono fortunato io (ma è sempre un palliativo) in quanto mia moglie non dice niente e fa buon viso a cattivo gioco (forse appunto per una duplice valenza di non mandare alle ortiche il rapporto, e comunque di cercare nel frattempo una via d'uscita la meno dolorosa per tutti), oppure se, invece, volessi sapere tutto e quindi farla finita? Ah, amletico dilemma...
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Angel (1 Luglio 2010)

Mah!!...il fatto di non sapere (ma di intuire o immaginare) non mi sembra na bella cosa, ti lascia in una posizione di stallo che non ti permette di decidere e fare le tue scelte.


----------



## dave.one (1 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Mah!!...il fatto di non sapere (ma di intuire o immaginare) non mi sembra na bella cosa, ti lascia in una posizione di stallo che non ti permette di decidere e fare le tue scelte.


Ne sono cosciente: se ci fosse ammissione dall'altra parte, o comunque la certezza sul punto da cui (ri)partire, sarebbe molto più facile e si potrebbe cominciare a parlare. Ma finché non c'è quello, siamo punto e a capo, parliamo due lingue diverse e nulla si può fare.


----------



## Anna A (1 Luglio 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ne sono cosciente: se ci fosse ammissione dall'altra parte, o comunque la certezza sul punto da cui (ri)partire, sarebbe molto più facile e si potrebbe cominciare a parlare. Ma finché non c'è quello, siamo punto e a capo, parliamo due lingue diverse e nulla si può fare.


sì, però.. mi chiedo, leggendo le vostre storie, quale sia il livello di confidenza e di solidarietà che avete raggiunto.
non sono una credente e nemmeno potrei più esserlo essendo io peccatrice e manco pentita, ma credo in una unica cosa, riguardo il matrimonio, ossia: e i due diventeranno una sola carne, come a dire che il matrimonio ha avuto un senso se al di là di tutto, fra i due, resiste la comunanza e il sapersi a vicenda. volendosi bene. la vera comunanza.


----------



## dave.one (1 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> sì, però.. mi chiedo, leggendo le vostre storie, quale sia il livello di confidenza e di solidarietà che avete raggiunto.
> non sono una credente e nemmeno potrei più esserlo essendo io peccatrice e manco pentita, ma credo in una unica cosa, riguardo il matrimonio, ossia: e i due diventeranno una sola carne, come a dire che il matrimonio ha avuto un senso se al di là di tutto, fra i due, resiste la comunanza e il sapersi a vicenda. volendosi bene. la vera comunanza.


La domanda è lecita: dipende per che cosa intendi confidenza. Se intendi il potersi appoggiare in tutto e per tutto sulla controparte, ergo aver dato fiducia al 100% alla persona che hai sposato, allora non è il mio caso, nel senso che lei, diffidente di natura, non si è mai appoggiata totalmente a me per risolvere suoi o nostri problemi (non di tipo relazionale, bensì di robe pratiche, per intenderci).
Il matrimonio ha sì avuto un senso (non so se lo abbia ancora), poiché altrimenti, perché fare tre figli di comune accordo? Io non riesco, né riuscirei mai, a far finta di nulla del passato, altrimenti né il presente, né il futuro avrebbero senso.
Comunque... volersi bene: sicuramente ci si può volere bene, ma... tra marito e moglie è sufficiente? Penso di no.
Cosa intendi per comunanza? Intendi comunione d'intenti?


----------



## minnie (1 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Mah!!...il fatto di non sapere (ma di intuire o immaginare) non mi sembra na bella cosa, ti lascia in una posizione di stallo che non ti permette di decidere e fare le tue scelte.


 :up:


----------



## Daniele (1 Luglio 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Comunque... volersi bene: sicuramente ci si può volere bene, ma... tra marito e moglie è sufficiente? Penso di no.
> Cosa intendi per comunanza? Intendi comunione d'intenti?


Ti dirò che basta ed avanza, perchè il pensiero della passione che fù può far riaffiorare la brace da sotto le cneri, sta alle due persone fare un giusto lavoro negli anni.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> sì, però.. mi chiedo, leggendo le vostre storie, quale sia il livello di confidenza e di solidarietà che avete raggiunto.
> non sono una credente e nemmeno potrei più esserlo essendo io peccatrice e manco pentita, ma credo in una unica cosa, riguardo il matrimonio, ossia: e i due diventeranno una sola carne, come a dire che il matrimonio ha avuto un senso se al di là di tutto, fra i due, resiste la comunanza e il sapersi a vicenda. volendosi bene. la vera comunanza.


Verissimo.
Ma che dici: Cristo era amico di certe donnine eh? Poi dai quando ci si sposa non possiamo sapere quanto cattiva sarà la sorte no? Però noi non siamo certo riusciti a diventare una sola carne, ma in qualche modo, abbiamo fatto molte cose insieme. E chissà se continueremo.


----------



## resistere (29 Ottobre 2010)

*vivo e vegeto*

Eccomi qua. Dopo tanto, tanto tempo. Vivo, vegeto ed in forma. Com'è andata a finire la mia storia? Mbè diciamo che sono stati mesi difficili. Ma non ho mai mollato nonostante le difficoltà. Oggi ho terminato la "terapia di coppia". E la mia coppia ancora regge, non è scoppiata. Ho fatto una fatica immane in questi mesi cercando di reggere una situazione difficile e sempre in bilico. Ho resistito e fino ad oggi con successo. Mia moglie oggi mi è più vicina e l'altro... mbè sono intervenuto drasticamente minacciandolo che avrei informato sua moglie della relazione. E lui mi ha pregato di non farlo. Avete capito bene, PREGATO. Questa ultimo disperato intervento ha sortito un effetto dirompente. Ora posso dire di stare in una posizione diversa rispetto a qualche tempo fa. Ci siamo solo io e mia moglie e siamo gli unici che hanno nelle loro mani il proprio destino. Vedremo come andrà a finire, ma la mia relazione è notevolmente migliorata. Le mie figlie sono ancora all'oscuro di tutto. Insomma voglio essere ottimista. Forse il peggio, peggio è passato. Oggi come dicevo alla psic, stiamo ricostuendo una nuova casa accanto a quella distrutta dal terremoto del tradimento.  Quella vecchia casa è lì vicina e non intendo distruggerla. Non si può dimenticare ciò che è successo e ogni tanto occorre riguardare la vecchia casa per evitare di commettere gli stessi errori. E' come se sia lì da monito. Noi non siamo più la vecchia coppia. o almeno io non sono più quello di prima , e questi cambiamenti sembra che a mia moglie non dispiacciano e lei è molto più presente a casa e  più vicino a me. Le nostre figlie crescono e oggi la più grande l'ho accompagnata a iscriversi alla scuola guida, e l'altra è tutta presa per il quindicesimo compleanno. Insomma oggi per me è una giornata felice. E questa giornata la volevo condividere con tutti voi del forum che mi avete sostenuto nei momenti più bui. Sono consapevole che ci saranno altri giorni difficoltosi, ma il presente mi dice che oggi 29 ottobre 2010 nella mia "nuova" casa c'è tutta la mia famiglia. E per me che mi chiamo "Resistere" questo è un gran successo, visto come si era messa la situazione. A presto.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Ottobre 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Eccomi qua. Dopo tanto, tanto tempo. Vivo, vegeto ed in forma. Com'è andata a finire la mia storia? Mbè diciamo che sono stati mesi difficili. Ma non ho mai mollato nonostante le difficoltà. Oggi ho terminato la "terapia di coppia". E la mia coppia ancora regge, non è scoppiata. Ho fatto una fatica immane in questi mesi cercando di reggere una situazione difficile e sempre in bilico. Ho resistito e fino ad oggi con successo. Mia moglie oggi mi è più vicina e l'altro... mbè sono intervenuto drasticamente minacciandolo che avrei informato sua moglie della relazione. E lui mi ha pregato di non farlo. Avete capito bene, PREGATO. Questa ultimo disperato intervento ha sortito un effetto dirompente. Ora posso dire di stare in una posizione diversa rispetto a qualche tempo fa. Ci siamo solo io e mia moglie e siamo gli unici che hanno nelle loro mani il proprio destino. Vedremo come andrà a finire, ma la mia relazione è notevolmente migliorata. Le mie figlie sono ancora all'oscuro di tutto. Insomma voglio essere ottimista. Forse il peggio, peggio è passato. Oggi come dicevo alla psic, stiamo ricostuendo una nuova casa accanto a quella distrutta dal terremoto del tradimento.  Quella vecchia casa è lì vicina e non intendo distruggerla. Non si può dimenticare ciò che è successo e ogni tanto occorre riguardare la vecchia casa per evitare di commettere gli stessi errori. E' come se sia lì da monito. Noi non siamo più la vecchia coppia. o almeno io non sono più quello di prima , e questi cambiamenti sembra che a mia moglie non dispiacciano e lei è molto più presente a casa e  più vicino a me. Le nostre figlie crescono e oggi la più grande l'ho accompagnata a iscriversi alla scuola guida, e l'altra è tutta presa per il quindicesimo compleanno. Insomma oggi per me è una giornata felice. E questa giornata la volevo condividere con tutti voi del forum che mi avete sostenuto nei momenti più bui. Sono consapevole che ci saranno altri giorni difficoltosi, ma il presente mi dice che oggi 29 ottobre 2010 nella mia "nuova" casa c'è tutta la mia famiglia. E per me che mi chiamo "Resistere" questo è un gran successo, visto come si era messa la situazione. A presto.


Resistenza sei un mito di tradi! Ciao.
XD le palle, le palle che hai.
BRAVOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Hai marcato il territorio. Visto? Se l'altro aveva le palle ti diceva: " Caro amico, io la tua mogliettina la frequento quando e come mi pare!", ma hai ben visto che ha degli interessi da difendere. 

Sul rudere...
Mi sento di dirti una cosa...ma ti ci vuole un'amore immenso, forte generoso e grande che lei subito non saprà apprezzare, del resto si sentirà un po' cretina eh?

Stai bene attento che la nuova casa non sia un clone della vecchia.
Stai attento che quel mausoleo del cazzo, non sia la fondamenta della vecchia.
Te lo dice uno, che in queste cose, ha sputato sangue, e ci ha messo la fede dei pazzi, quella che sposta le montagne.

Bisogna che ogni mattone lo mettiate assieme e che piaccia a tutti e due.
Una fatica immane, te lo dico, che tante volte ho lasciato credere le erbacce sulla costruzione, che tante volte mi sono detto....ma che schifezza...ora rado al suolo tutto quanto.
Magari capita che quando stai per radere al suolo tutto, lei dica, ok, ci tengo alla costruzione, dai fermo, scendi dalla ruspa, per favore, dai cazzo non ci arrivo, aspettami.

Ma in ogni caso sei un grande.
Ma ti capisco...per un' uomo vedersi scartato per un'altro è micidiale. 
Ricorda Davide e Golia...
Non è detto che uno alto e grosso, possa competere su certe cose con un nanerottolo.
A patto che il nanerottolo stia ben fermo e non faccia il solito polverone per mostrarsi grande.
Non sentirti mai sminuito resistenza.
Quando i giochi si fanno duri, i duri iniziano a giocare.

Io comunque al tuo posto, riderei molto in faccia a mia moglie, e le direi...visto il tuo grande amore? Ha paura che sua moglie sappia di voi due...che poveraccio.

Anche far sentire stupida una donna è un piacere immenso eh?
Provare per credere.

Poi lei figona seduttrice, o lui bravo a raccontargliela?
Ricordati, che a me, gli uomini mi hanno sempre detto...
Conte, fossi più capace di contar balle, avresti trombato di più.
Almeno con me, se io dico ad una...sei affascinante, lei capisce che è perchè subisco il suo fascino e non perchè a tutti i costi la voglio nel mio letto...

Nel letto si finisce assieme.
Così è piacevole.


----------



## Mari' (30 Ottobre 2010)

Scusa Resistere, hai molte cose in comune con Leite  ... come mai?

Il 3d di Leite:

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1085



Te lo fece notare (tempo fa) anche ADMIN a pagina 75 di questo 3d.​


----------



## Daniele (30 Ottobre 2010)

Ecco, si consiglia sempre di non minacciare l'altro...mentre tu facendolo hai fatto bene! Secondo me ti sei comportato stupendamente, però ti anticipo una cosa...finito questo momento di impegno, quando tutto sembrerà passato, ecco che sarai nell'occhio del ciclone.
Auguri davvero, auguri!


----------



## resistere (30 Ottobre 2010)

ciao contepinceton si ho resistito e forse sono stato poco urbano nei comportamenti, ma molte volte la disperazione ti fa fare cose irragionevoli. Quando ho contattato" l'altro " ero consapevole del grande rischio che correvo, ma ora non rimpiango niente. E' vero il rudere sarà difficile ricostruirlo, ma piano piano armato di pazienza come lo sono stato finora, credo che venga fuori un bel lavoro. Per quanto riguarda il clone , devo starci attento anche se ormai come ti dicevo mi comporto diversamente. Ho i miei Hobby, le mie attività, considera che vado anche ad arrampicarmi, mi curo il fisico e poi ho cominciato anche a scrivere, piccole storie, così tanto per tenere in moto la mia fantasia. E mi godo le mie figlie in questa età difficile  ma nello stesso modo  splendida. E con mia moglie piano piano le cose speriamo di migliorarle. E' un buon momento e dopo tanto buio (buio pesto) credo di meritarmelo. In questi mesi non ho mai mollato, anche se ci sono stato vicino ed ho avuto con grandi sofferenze.


----------



## resistere (30 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Scusa Resistere, hai molte cose in comune con Leite  ... come mai?
> 
> Il 3d di Leite:
> 
> ...


Io non lo conosco, non sò chi è e francamente non mi interessa. Io sono resistere. Punto. Se ho fatto qualcosa che non va ditemelo che tolgo il disturbo. Altre cose da "grande fratello " non mi interessano.


----------



## resistere (30 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ecco, si consiglia sempre di non minacciare l'altro...mentre tu facendolo hai fatto bene! Secondo me ti sei comportato stupendamente, però ti anticipo una cosa...finito questo momento di impegno, quando tutto sembrerà passato, ecco che sarai nell'occhio del ciclone.
> Auguri davvero, auguri!


ciao daniele è un piacere risentirti. Starò attento in futuro e speriamo bene. Come dicevo in un altro topic, non saranno tutte rose e fiori ma dovrò avere pazienza.


----------



## Mari' (30 Ottobre 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Io non lo conosco, non sò chi è e francamente non mi interessa. Io sono resistere. Punto. Se ho fatto qualcosa che non va ditemelo che tolgo il disturbo. Altre cose da "grande fratello " non mi interessano.



... no no chiedevo, per quanto mi riguarda vai bene cosi ... anzi ti do il ben ritrovato, e la buonanotte  .


----------



## resistere (30 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... no no chiedevo, per quanto mi riguarda vai bene cosi ... anzi ti do il ben ritrovato, e la buonanotte  .


ok forse sono stato un pò burbero. Scusami, forse è l'ora tarda. Buonanotte anche a te.


----------



## Mari' (30 Ottobre 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> ok forse* sono stato un pò burbero*. Scusami, forse è l'ora tarda. Buonanotte anche a te.


Ma no, lo sono anche io in un certo modo  , diciamo che ho un carattere fuori della norma: Un brutto carattere  ... ma l'allusione al "grande fratello " mi ha fatto saltare ... IO, non guardo certi programmi, "spettacoli", al sol pensiero inorridisco.

Comunque buona fortuna per il Vostro futuro  .


----------



## Anna A (30 Ottobre 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Eccomi qua. Dopo tanto, tanto tempo. Vivo, vegeto ed in forma. Com'è andata a finire la mia storia? Mbè diciamo che sono stati mesi difficili. Ma non ho mai mollato nonostante le difficoltà. Oggi ho terminato la "terapia di coppia". E la mia coppia ancora regge, non è scoppiata. Ho fatto una fatica immane in questi mesi cercando di reggere una situazione difficile e sempre in bilico. Ho resistito e fino ad oggi con successo. Mia moglie oggi mi è più vicina e l'altro... mbè sono intervenuto drasticamente minacciandolo che avrei informato sua moglie della relazione. E lui mi ha pregato di non farlo. Avete capito bene, PREGATO. Questa ultimo disperato intervento ha sortito un effetto dirompente. Ora posso dire di stare in una posizione diversa rispetto a qualche tempo fa. Ci siamo solo io e mia moglie e siamo gli unici che hanno nelle loro mani il proprio destino. Vedremo come andrà a finire, ma la mia relazione è notevolmente migliorata. Le mie figlie sono ancora all'oscuro di tutto. Insomma voglio essere ottimista. Forse il peggio, peggio è passato. Oggi come dicevo alla psic, stiamo ricostuendo una nuova casa accanto a quella distrutta dal terremoto del tradimento. Quella vecchia casa è lì vicina e non intendo distruggerla. Non si può dimenticare ciò che è successo e ogni tanto occorre riguardare la vecchia casa per evitare di commettere gli stessi errori. E' come se sia lì da monito. Noi non siamo più la vecchia coppia. o almeno io non sono più quello di prima , e questi cambiamenti sembra che a mia moglie non dispiacciano e lei è molto più presente a casa e più vicino a me. Le nostre figlie crescono e oggi la più grande l'ho accompagnata a iscriversi alla scuola guida, e l'altra è tutta presa per il quindicesimo compleanno. Insomma oggi per me è una giornata felice. E questa giornata la volevo condividere con tutti voi del forum che mi avete sostenuto nei momenti più bui. Sono consapevole che ci saranno altri giorni difficoltosi, ma il presente mi dice che oggi 29 ottobre 2010 nella mia "nuova" casa c'è tutta la mia famiglia. E per me che mi chiamo "Resistere" questo è un gran successo, visto come si era messa la situazione. A presto.


mi fa tanto piacere leggerti più sereno!
ma ancora più piacere mi fa il saperti più cazzuto di prima.:up:


----------



## Amarax (31 Ottobre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> mi fa tanto piacere leggerti più sereno!
> ma ancora più piacere mi fa il saperti più cazzuto di prima.:up:


 
Res è in gamba , annarè...


----------

